# knitting tea party 30 january '15



## iamsam

Knitting Tea Party 30 January 15

Think the high for today (Saturday) will be 35° - but it is really damp outside so feels much colder. Ran across the backyard to Heidis to get a container of Phylliss veggie soup out of the freezer in my t-shirt and boxers  we can get away with that in the country  and it feels every bit the temp. Back at home with shawl around shoulders nice and toasty warm  soup is thawing on the stove.

I am the only one home  have no idea where bailee is  think Alex is with brad  the little boys are with grandma  Bentley is with Heidi and Gary  Lexi is at work. You cannot believe how quiet it is. Have no idea when anyone will be home.

I ran across some recipes  there are a bunch of them  I going to call it all about burgers or in praise of the almighty burger.

Sriracha Black Bean Burgers

Serves: 8

Ingredients

2 (15-ounce) cans no-salt added black beans, rinsed and drained
1 large egg
2½ tablespoons canola oil, divided
½ cup finely chopped green onions
½ cup finely diced red peppers
2 cloves garlic, minced
1½ teaspoons ground cumin, divided
⅓ cup finely diced waterchestnuts
½ teaspoon kosher salt
Freshly ground black pepper
¼ cup chopped cilantro
1 teaspoon sriracha sauce, or more to taste
½ cup whole wheat panko

Instructions

In a food processor, pulse beans, egg, and 2 tablespoons canola oil until mixture is a coarsely chopped paste.

Heat the remaining ½ tablespoon canola oil in a medium skillet over medium-high heat. Saute onions 1½ minutes. Add garlic and red peppers; saute another 2 minutes until crisp tender. Add ½ teaspoon cumin and saute another 30 seconds. Remove from heat.

In a large mixing bowl, combine the bean paste, cooked vegetables, waterchestnuts, remaining 1 teaspoon cumin, salt, pepper, cilantro, sriracha, and panko. Fold together with a spatula until well combined.

Using ⅓ cup measuring cups, form patties and set aside on a plate (use wax paper between layers so burgers don't stick). If you have the time, refrigerate for at least 30 minutes.

Coat a non-stick griddle with cooking spray. When hot, place burgers on top. Cook 3 minutes on each side. Remove from griddle and set aside on a foil-lined baking sheet to keep warm in oven or warming drawer.

Serve topped with guacamole and a fried egg.

www.nutritioulicious.com/2014/03/sriracha-black-bean-burgers-recipe

Sweet Potato Black Bean Burgers

Yield: approx 12 burgers

Serving Size: 1 burger

Ingredients

2 x 15 ounce cans black beans, drained 
3 medium sweet potatoes, roasted and skins removed 
handful fresh cilantro 
3 chipotle peppers in adobo sauce 
1 tablespoon cumin 
generous pinch salt and pepper 
1 cup cooked brown rice 
1 x 15 ounce can corn, drained 
1 1/2 cups quick cooking oats (use certified gluten-free if desired) 
1 cup dried cranberries 
1-2 tablespoons olive oil

For the cilantro avocado cream:

2 large avocados 
handful fresh cilantro

Instructions

Set aside 1/2 cup of black beans.

Place remaining beans, flesh from sweet potatoes, cilantro, chipotle peppers, cumin, salt and pepper in food processor. Pulse until combined, about 30 seconds. Transfer to a large mixing bowl and stir in remaining ingredients.

Heat olive oil on a large skillet over medium heat.

Form mixture into patties and carefully transfer to the skillet. Cook for about 5-7 minutes until the bottom is browned and set. Do not flip too quickly or your burgers will fall apart. Very carefully flip and cook for an additional 4-6 minutes until the opposite side is browned and set as well. Serve immediately topped with cilantro avocado cream (see instructions below), or store refrigerated in an airtight container for up to 1 week.

To make the cilantro avocado cream, place pit and skin avocados and place with cilantro in a medium bowl and blend with an immersion blender until smooth.

Notes: Feel free to serve on buns, lettuce, or crumble into a salad. I served mine on fresh lettuce with sprouts and green onion.



__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/572449802610849442/

Indian Spiced Turkey Patties w/ Cashew Coconut Mango Chutney

Yield: 4 servings

Serving Size: 2 patties and 3/4 cup chutney per serving

Ingredients

Cashew Coconut Mango Chutney

1 large ripe mango, finely chopped, about 1 cup
1/2 cup shredded unsweetened coconut
1/2 cup raw cashew nuts, chopped
1/2 cup finely chopped red onion, finely chopped
1/2 cup chopped cilantro
Juice from 1 lime
Optional, finely chopped fresh jalapeno pepper to taste

Indian Spiced Turkey Patties

1 pound ground turkey
3/4 teaspoon ground coriander
3/4 teaspoon ground cumin
3/4 teaspoon ground turmeric
3/4 teaspoon fennel seed
1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon fine sea salt, or to taste
2 teaspoons virgin coconut oil

Instructions

For the chutney: Heat coconut and cashew nuts in a skillet over medium, stirring constantly, for ~ 2 minutes, or until light golden brown, and being careful not to burn. Remove from heat and place in a medium size mixing bowl.

Add mango, onion, and cilantro to cashew/coconut mixture and squeeze lime juice on top. Add jalapeno if desired, and stir well to combine. Place in refrigerator until ready to use.

For the turkey patties: Heat spices in a skillet over medium heat, stirring constantly for 1-2 minutes, and being careful not to burn. Remove from heat and place in a bowl along with the salt.

Place turkey in a bowl, and add spice/salt mixture, mixing with a fork, or your clean hands until well combined. Divide turkey in to 8 equal portions and shape in to patties.

Heat coconut oil in a large skillet over medium heat, and add turkey patties to skillet. Cook for 2 1/2 to 3 minutes on each side or until golden brown and cooked through.

To serve, place 2 patties on a plate and top with 3/4 cup chutney mixture.

www.eastewart.com/recipes-and-nutrition/recipe-redux-indian-spiced-turkey-patties-w-cashew-coconut-mango-chutney

Acorn Squash Veggie Burgers

Yield: 15 burgers

Ingredients

1 acorn squash 
1 1/2 cup gluten free rolled oats 
1 cup red onion (diced) 
1 cup pistachios (pieces) 
1/4 cup gluten free oat flour 
1 flax egg 
1 tsp chili powder 
sea salt to taste

Instructions

Preheat oven to 350.

Cut squash in half and remove the seeds. Brush the squash with oil and place face down on a lined baking sheet.

Bake for about 45 minutes. You can tell it's done when you can easily press a fork through the flesh.

Remove from oven.

Remove skin.

Put squash in a colander for 20 minutes, with a bowl underneath, to let excess water drip off as it cools.

After the squash is mostly cooled, mix all ingredients in a dry bowl.

Form into patties about a quarter cup at a time, place on a baking sheet, and put in oven to bake for 30-35 minutes. Flip them halfway through.

Remove and serve.

These burgers should last a week in the fridge. You can also freeze them for longer storage. Enjoy!

www.mywholefoodlife.com/2014/09/10/acorn-squash-veggie-burgers

Spicy Tomato & Spinach Quinoa Patties 

Yields 8 Patties

Ingredients

1/3 cup tomato basil pasta sauce (or any tomato sauce you prefer; I used 365 brand)
1 tsp sriracha, more or less to taste
2 Tbsp avocado oil or your preferred oil
1 cup cooked quinoa (I love using leftover cooked quinoa  yesterday I made an amazing quinoa falafel bowl 
1/2 tsp sea salt
1 Tbsp nutritional yeast, optional
Heaping 1/2  1/3 cup baby spinach, rinsed, drained, and chopped
Fresh ground black pepper, to taste
1/4 cup + 1 Tbsp all-purpose flour

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 375 degrees Fahrenheit. Combine the tomato sauce, sriracha and oil in a small dish and set aside.

In a medium mixing bowl, stir together the quinoa, sea salt, nutritional yeast, spinach, and black pepper. Add in flour and mix gently until combined.

Portion out the patties using a 1 Tbsp spoon (2 Tbsp per patty).

Place onto a parchment lined baking sheet and bake for 20 minutes, flip, gently press the patties down to flatten, and bake an additional 15 to 20 minutes more.

Enjoy on their own or topped with some dairy-free cheese!

www.weheartvegan.com

Vegetable Patties (gluten free)

Servings 4

Ingredients

2 carrots
1/2 head of broccoli
2 medium potatoes
2 eggs
100g cheddar
100g cottage cheese or quark
Seasoning
Cornmeal

Instructions

Preheat the oven to Gas Mark 5.

Grate all the vegetables or use a food processor.

Mix in the grated cheddar and other cheese plus the beaten eggs.

Season.

Now comes the fun bit. Grab a handful and squish it firmly together. Some liquid will come out, keep squishing and forming it into a pattie until if holds together.

Spread some of the cornmeal onto a plate and roll the pattie in it.

You may need to reshape it and then coat it in cornmeal again.

Place onto a greased baking tray and bake for 20 minutes.

Serving Size 298g - Amount Per Serving Calories 317 Calories from Fat 105 - Total Fat 12g - Saturated Fat 6g - Trans Fat 0g - Polyunsaturated Fat 1g - Monounsaturated Fat 3g - Cholesterol 122mg - Sodium 325mg -Total Carbohydrates 36g - Dietary Fiber 5g -Sugars 5g - Protein 18g

http://www.dietitianuk.co.uk/2014/03/22/vegetable-patties-gluten-free/

Lamb Sausage Patties with Quinoa-Polenta Cakes

The pre-cooked polenta roll is really easy to find, as most stores carry it. Do buy the kind that also has quinoa mixed in the log, so that you get the extra nutrition and deliciousness. Tip:Slice through the polenta slowly, or the quinoa seeds will send your knife traveling in the wrong direction!

INGREDIENTS

1/2 Pound Lamb, lean, ground
1 teaspoon Fennel seeds
1/2 teaspoon Parsley, dried
1/4 teaspoon Smoked paprika
1/4 teaspoon Mustard, dried, ground
1/4 teaspoon Oregano, dried
1/4 teaspoon Celery Seeds
1/8 teaspoon Garlic powder
1/8 teaspoon Cayenne powder (optional) 
Pinch of Salt
1/3 package Quinoa-Polenta roll, precooked, sliced into 4 discs
as needed Olive oil spray

Lemon-Cucumber Yogurt Sauce

4 small Baby cucumber slices
1 mini Red pepper, seeded and diced
1 small bunch Fresh parsley leaves
as needed Black pepper, fresh ground

PREPARATION

Using your hands, in a small bowl mix together well the ground beef with the fennel, parsley, paprika, mustard, oregano, celery seed and cayenne (if using). Form 4 patties with the ground lamb. Sprinkle salt over the outside of the lamb patties.

Lightly spray a heated large fry pan with olive oil. Add the quinoa-polenta cakes and cook over a medium-high heat. After a couple minutes, add the lamb to the pan and grill until the cakes are heated through and the patties reach an internal temperature of 145 degrees. (The polenta should finish cooking first) Make sure to flip over everything half-way through cooking.

Place the quinoa-polenta cakes on a plate. Top each cake with a lamb patty. drizzle some lemon-cucumber yogurt sauce over each patty and top with a slice of cucumber, some diced red pepper and fresh parsley leaves. Grind some fresh ground pepper over the patty/cake stacks and serve.

Dairy-Free, Gluten-Free/Wheat-Free, Multi-Grain/Whole Grains

Makes 4 stacks.- Serving size: 1 stack

http://healthyinthekitchen.com/?p=2123

Lemon Herb Salmon Burgers with Avocado Aioli
Author: Angela Marinelli

Dairy-free, Egg-free, Gluten-free, Sugar-free, Wheat-free, Soy-free, Nut-free (Pick Your Version!)

This Recipe Works if You Are Dairy-free, Egg-free, Gluten-free, or Not

If you are familiar with my free food recipes, you know I work with dairy-free, egg-free, gluten-free, sugar-free ingredients. But many of my recipes give options for those who arent because many of these ingredients have simple swaps. Ive included notes about these swaps in the recipe below.

Swap Out Tips:

If you want to use an egg as the binder in your salmon burger, go for it. OR you can use the ground chia of flax seed/water mixture I give you in the recipe.

Dairy-free/egg-free mayonnaise and sour creams are 1:1 swaps for dairy ones, so use what suits you. Know you have options and can make this recipe work for you. I use Spectrum Egg-free, Dairy-free Mayo or Earth Balance Dairy-free Olive Oil based for mayo. I live Vegan Gourmet for dairy-free, vegan sour cream.

Gluten-free or wheat breadcrumbs will work to tighten your salmon burger mixture. OR you can use a grain-free (and gluten-free) nut meal. I prefer almond flour (raw, blanched, finely ground almonds, Honeyville brand), or even ground pepitas.

Ingredients

Salmon Burgers

1 lb salmon, skinned, small dice (I used frozen sockeye)
½ TBS chia seeds, ground, mixed in 3 TBS water OR 1 egg
1½ TBS fresh lemon juice
2 green onions, finely sliced
1 TBS fresh parsley, minced
2 TBS fresh mint, minced
½ -1 jalapeño, small dice
1 large clove garlic, grated
¼ cup sour cream (dairy-free/vegan or dairy)
1 tsp coarse salt (sea or kosher)
8-10 TBS gluten-free or wheat breadcrumbs OR grain-free nutmeal (I use almond flour or ground pepitas)
1-2 tsp coconut or grape seed oil (to coat your pan when cooking your burgers)

Avocado Aioli

1 large avocado (need about 1 cup avocado)
2 TBS mayonnaise (egg-free/dairy-free OR dairy-based)
2 TBS sour cream (dairy-free/vegan OR dairy)
1 clove garlic
3 TBS fresh lemon juice
¼-1/2 of a jalapeño
¼ cup fresh mint, unchopped
2 TBS fresh parsley, unchopped
½ tsp coarse salt

Instructions

Ahead of Time

Defrost salmon. (You can use fresh salmon, I find it more economical to use frozen. If I spend money on fresh, I'm not dicing it up into a burger!)

Once defrosted, skin salmon and dice into ¼" pieces (small dice).

Grind chias and put them into water. You can use 1 TBS flax seeds in 3 TBS water for ½ TBS chias OR 1 egg.

Wash and dry all veggies and herbs.

Slice green onions.

Mince parsley and mint.

Dice jalapeño (for the burger and aioli). Use as much to your taste. I used ½ in the burger and didn't find the burger spicy, but I used more in the Avocado Aioli for added spice.

Grate garlic.

Mix Your Salmon Burgers

In a medium sized mixing bowl, add diced salmon, ground chia and water mixture, fresh lemon juice, green onions, minced herbs, diced jalapeño, grated garlic, sour cream, and coarse salt.

Stir together well, but gently.

Once incorporated add breadcrumbs, nutmeal, or ground pepitas. Start with ½ cup, add 2 TBS more, if needed.

The mixture should come together so you can form a pattie.

Form into uniform size patties (I use a scale to weigh mine, making 3-4 ounce patties so they are easy to flip), setting on wax paper so they will be easy to remove and place in the pan when you are ready to cook them.

You can mix these yummy burgers in advance and let sit in the fridge. The longer you let the flavors meld together, the more flavorful your burgers will be.

Mix Your Avocado Aioli

Put all aioli ingredients into the food processor and blend until smooth and creamy. Add as much or as little jalapeño as suits your spice preference.

You can use all mayo or all sour cream if you prefer. I like the balance of the two. I eat dairy-free, so I use all the vegan/dairy-free versions of mayo and sour cream, but this recipe works great with the dairy versions of these foods.

Cook Your Salmon Burgers

Over medium high heat in a non-stick, iron, or green pan skillet, add a small amount of coconut or grape seed oil to coat the bottom of the pan.

Add your salmon burgers to your hot pan.

Let the first side sear, getting a golden crust and setting the burger. This will take about 4 minutes, depending on the size of your burger and how high your heat is.

Once you have a golden crust and your burger is set (the sides will start to change color, getting white), flip and sear the second side. This side should not need to cook as long as the first side, another 2-3 minutes.

Use these times as a guideline. Your heat and pan may cook differently. Go by the sear you are able to get and if your burger is done. You can always temp it, knowing that salmon is usually served at 145 degrees (medium). Just try not to overcook your beautiful salmon burger and dry it out! (165 degrees is well done.)

Once cooked, remove from pan and top with avocado aioli, You can serve on a bun, on top of a salad, or veggies. I ate mine on top of baked sweet and white sea salt fries tossed with kale. Delish!

Makes 4-6 burgers, depending on size.
Aioli makes about 1¼ - 1⅓ cups.
Copyright: Angela Marinelli, M.S., M.Ed., Nourishment Connection 2014

http://nourishmentconnection.com/lemon-herb-salmon-burgers/

Walnut Oat Patties
Posted by Farrah

Ingredients:

2 cups water + 1 3/4 cups water
1 cup walnuts
1/4 cup soy sauce, tamari or Braggs Aminos
1/4 cup nutritional yeast
1 tbsp flax seed
1 tbsp garlic powder
1 tbsp basil
1 tbsp oregano
1 tsp coriander
1 tsp liquid smoke (hickory)
black pepper or hot pepper (optional)
4 cups oats

Instructions:

Blend 2 cups of water + the next 10 ingredients (basically everything except the oats). The mixture doesnt have to be smooth.

Pour blender contents into saucepan and use remaining 2 cups of water to rinse the rest of the blender contents into the saucepan.

Bring mixture to a boil. Stir occasionally since nuts scorch easily.

Add oats. Stir, then remove from heat.

Let cool. Preheat oven to 350.

Use a wide-mouth canning ring to fill/shape patties on a greased baking sheet.

Bake for 20 minutes on each side.

These seem to taste best when theyre made a day in advance and then reheated the following day before serving. The flavors mellow out and its delicious. 

https://fairyburger.wordpress.com/2014/03/22/walnut-oat-patties/

Curried Squash & Chickpea Cakes

Lets get a quick rundown of the nutrients bundled up in these cakes:
Chickpeas {fiber, protein, iron, manganese}
Butternut Squash {vitamin A, vitamin C, fiber}
Kale {vitamin A, vitamin C, potassium, calcium}
Red Onion {fiber, flavonoids}
Curry Powder {antioxidants}

Servings: 6

Ingredients

1 butternut squash, peeled and sliced 1/2 inch thick
Olive oil
1 tsp. + 1/2 tsp. curry powder, divided
1 cup finely chopped kale
1/4 cup finely diced red onion
15 oz can garbanzo beans, drained and rinsed
1/4 tsp. garlic powder
Pinch of salt
Coconut oil

For Curry Yogurt Dipping Sauce

3 oz. plain Greek yogurt
1/2 tsp. curry powder
1/2 tsp. fresh lime juice

Directions

Preheat oven to 425F. Lightly drizzle sliced squash with olive oil and sprinkle 1 teaspoon of curry powder over squash. Roast in oven for 25 minutes, turning squash over half way through cooking. Remove squash from oven and let cool, then roughly chop. While squash is roasting, finely chop kale and red onion.

In a food processor, roughly chop garbanzo beans. Most of the beans should be chopped but you should still have some whole beans remaining.

In a large mixing bowl, combine chopped garbanzo beans, chopped squash, kale, red onion, garlic powder and remaining 1/2 teaspoon of curry powder. Mix well.

In a large skillet, heat 1 tablespoon of coconut oil over medium high heat. Once the oil is hot, reduce heat to medium before adding chickpea cakes. Form small cakes using about 1 1/2 tablespoons of mixturethe cakes should be about 1 1/2 inches in diameter and 1/2 inch thick. Add about 6 cakes to the skillet, being careful to not overcrowd the skillet. Cook cakes for 4 minutes on each side, or until cakes are brown and slightly crispy on each side. Add more coconut oil to the pan as needed.

Place cakes on a cooling rack lined with paper towels before serving. Cakes can be reheated in the microwavejust heat for about 10 seconds. Serve with Curry Yogurt Dipping Sauce.

For Curry Yogurt Dipping Sauce:

Combine all ingredients in a small bowl and mix well. Keep refrigerated until use.

http://thenutritionadventure.com/2014/03/22/recipe-redux-curried-squash-chickpea-cakes/

this isnt a burger but thought I would throw it in here anyhow. It kind of fits with the theme.

Tofu With Peanut Ginger Sauce Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Nuts
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 225, Saturated Fat: 2g, Sodium: 233mg, Dietary Fiber: 5g, Total Fat: 15g, Carbs: 15g, Cholesterol: 0mg, Protein: 14g 
Carb Choices: 0.5

Ingredients

5 tablespoon water 
4 tablespoon peanut butter, natural, smooth 
1 tablespoon vinegar, rice, or white vinegar 
2 teaspoon soy sauce, less sodium 
2 teaspoon honey 
2 teaspoon ginger, minced 
2 clove(s) garlic, minced 
14 ounce(s) tofu, extra-firm, preferably water-packed 
2 teaspoon extra-virgin olive oil 
4 cup(s) spinach, baby, (6 ounces) 
1 1/2 cup(s) mushrooms, sliced, (4 ounces) 
4 whole scallion(s) (green onions), sliced (1 cup)

Preparation

To prepare sauce:

Whisk water, peanut butter, rice vinegar (or white vinegar), soy sauce, honey, ginger and garlic in a small bowl.

To prepare tofu:

Drain and rinse tofu; pat dry. Slice the block crosswise into eight 1/2-inch-thick slabs. Coarsely crumble each slice into smaller, uneven pieces.

Heat oil in a large nonstick skillet over high heat. Add tofu and cook in a single layer, without stirring, until the pieces begin to turn golden brown on the bottom, about 5 minutes.

Then gently stir and continue cooking, stirring occasionally, until all sides are golden brown, 5 to 7 minutes more.

Add spinach, mushrooms, scallions and the peanut sauce and cook, stirring, until the vegetables are just cooked, 1 to 2 minutes more.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/tofu-with-peanutginger-sauce

that should keep you occupied for a while  just an aside  I have a bunch more for next week. Some of them dont sound half bad.

Today is Thursday  the children got the day off  evidently the back roads were slippery  Alex said the side streets in town were slick also. So guess we got the freezing rain they were calling for. My dog yard read close to 40° most of the day so there was a lot of dripping and thawing going on. The sky has been so overcast  the light has remained the same most of the day. Its five oclock here right now and still light outside  the days are definitely getting longer  wont be too long before the temperatures start to rise also.

I think some real meat type of recipes are in order here. Speaking of meat dishes  have you checked out the meat prices lately? I am sure you have. Ground chuck was $4.95/pound last week and that was the sale price. There is just me to buy groceries for and even so I dont think I could afford to buy enough meat to have meat once a day. Not that I would  I dont think that is too healthy. But still  if I wanted to I couldnt. What do people with families do?

Slow Cooker Short Ribs Recipe

MAKES: 6 servings

Ingredients

3 pounds bone-in beef short ribs 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/2 teaspoon pepper 
1 tablespoon canola oil 
4 medium carrots, cut into 1-inch pieces 
1 cup beef broth 
4 fresh thyme sprigs 
1 bay leaf 
2 large onions, cut into 1/2-inch wedges 
6 garlic cloves, minced 
1 tablespoon tomato paste 
2 cups dry red wine or beef broth 
4 teaspoons cornstarch 
3 tablespoons cold water 
Salt and pepper to taste

Directions

Sprinkle ribs with 1/2 teaspoon each salt and pepper. In a large skillet, heat oil over medium heat. In batches, brown ribs on all sides; transfer to a 4- or 5-qt. slow cooker. Add carrots, broth, thyme and bay leaf to ribs.

Add onions to the same skillet; cook and stir over medium heat 8-9 minutes or until tender. Add garlic and tomato paste; cook and stir 1 minute longer. Stir in wine. Bring to a boil; cook 8-10 minutes or until liquid is reduced by half. Add to slow cooker. Cook, covered, on low 6-8 hours or until meat is tender.

Remove ribs and vegetables; keep warm. Transfer cooking juices to a small saucepan; skim fat. Discard thyme and bay leaf. Bring juices to a boil. In a small bowl, mix cornstarch and water until smooth; stir into cooking juices. Return to a boil; cook and stir 1-2 minutes or until thickened. Season with salt and pepper to taste. Serve with ribs and vegetables. Yield: 6 servings.

Originally published as Slow Cooker Short Ribs in Taste of Home February/March 2014

Nutritional Facts: 1 serving (calculated without additional salt) equals 250 calories, 13 g fat (5 g saturated fat), 55 mg cholesterol, 412 mg sodium, 12 g carbohydrate, 2 g fiber, 20 g protein.

Full-Bodied Red Wine - Enjoy this recipe with a full-bodied red wine such as Cabernet Sauvignon, Merlot or Syrah.

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/slow-cooker-short-ribs#ixzz3PzQbeBDa

Melt in Your Mouth Bacon Chicken Poppers by Not_Tasha

The Ingredients...

Chicken breast/tenders (thin sliced)
½-1 pack cream cheese
Bacon
Jalapenos* 
Toothpicks
Skewers (soaked overnight--recommended if using an outdoor grille) * 
Mushrooms (I usually make my jalapeno poppers with mushrooms mixed into the cream cheese, tastes great!)*
*optional

Step 2: The Chicken...

Because my husband doesn't eat meat and our housemate wasn't around, I looked for the smallest pack of chicken I could get (Trader Joe's is where I like to get small packs of breast meat without breaking bank).

After the chicken is out of the package, I like to dry it off with paper towels and then trim off all the fat and excess skin etc.

Then I laid each piece out and tried to flatten them as much as I could without tearing the pieces apart. If you can get the thin sliced breasts, that's what I'd recommend to save time and trouble. Thin slices make it easier to roll together your pieces.

Step 3: The Jalapenos...

After coring the jalapenos, I sliced them somewhat thin. Later I went back to chopped them all in half so they would fit easier inside the wraps.

Step 4: The Cheese...

Letter your cream cheese get to room temperature makes it much easier to spread. I choose to spread the cream cheese all over the chicken before I cut it into pieces, I think doing this way is also much easier than cutting up the chicken and then adding the cheese. The last thing I do is add the jalapenos.

Step 5: The Bacon...

I'm a big fan of Trader Joe's holiday bacon, it's a nice thickness and tastes great. Depending on the size of the poppers, I will make 1-2 cuts along the width and then slice those pieces in half. I generally set one popper towards the end of each bacon strip and then wrap. I try to get the middle of the bacon covering the cream cheese to avoid leakage. Then I slide 1-2 toothpicks to hold the poppers together.

Step 6: Cooking...

I have an indoor grille my parents gave me one year. I love it and use it pretty frequently.

Plug it in, turn it on to 400, and then throw your poppers onto the grille and cook until the chicken is cooked through and the bacon is crispy. The smaller the chicken pieces, the shorter the cooking time.

On an outdoor grille I would either skewer them or cook them on tin foil.

Dont want to use a grille? Preheat oven to 350, place the poppers on a broiler pan rack, bake 30-35 minutes or until crispy and cooked all the way through.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Melt-in-Your-Mouth-Bacon-Wrapped-Chicken-Poppers/?ALLSTEPS

SOUTHWEST NACHO CASSEROLE

Servings 10

Ingrediengs:

2 lb lean (at least 80%) ground beef 
1 cup water 
2 envelopes (1 oz each) Old El Paso 25% less-sodium taco seasoning mix 
1 can (4.5 oz) Old El Paso chopped green chiles 
2 cans (16 oz each) Old El Paso fat-free refried beans 
2 cups shredded reduced-fat Cheddar cheese (8 oz) 
1 cup chopped tomato (1 large) 
1/2 cup chopped green onions (8 medium) 
1 can (2.5 oz) sliced ripe olives, drained 
1 bag (12 oz) gold tortilla chips (extra thick) 
Sour cream, if desired

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 350°F. Spray 13x9-inch (3-quart) glass baking dish with cooking spray. In 12-inch nonstick skillet, cook ground beef over medium-high heat, stirring frequently, until thoroughly cooked; drain.

Stir in water and taco seasoning mix. Bring to a boil; cook 2 to 4 minutes, stirring occasionally, until thickened. Stir in chiles.

Spread refried beans in baking dish. Top with ground beef mixture. Cover tightly with foil.

Bake 30 to 40 minutes or until bubbly around edges.

Remove from oven. Uncover; sprinkle with cheese, tomato, onions and olives. Arrange 18 to 20 tortilla chips around outside edges of baking dish. Return to oven; bake uncovered about 10 minutes longer or until cheese is melted. If desired, top with sour cream. Serve with remaining tortilla chips for scooping.

SERVING SIZE: 1/10 OF RECIPE - Calories 460 - Calories from Fat 190 - Total Fat 21g - Saturated Fat 6g,- Trans Fat 1g - Cholesterol 60mg - Sodium 1210mg - Total Carbohydrate 40g - Dietary Fiber6g - Sugars 3g - Protein 29g

% DAILY VALUE: Vitamin A 10%; - Vitamin C 6%; - Calcium 20%; - Iron25%;

EXCHANGES: 2 1/2 Starch; 0 Fruit; 0 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 1/2 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 3 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 2 Fat;

CARBOHYDRATE CHOICES: 2 ½

http://www.tablespoon.com/recipes/southwest-nacho-casserole

The Best Tamale Pie With Braised Skirt Steak, Charred Corn, and Brown Butter Cornbread Crust J. Kenji López-Alt Managing Culinary Director

Serves 4-6

Ingredients

6 tablespoons unsalted butter
2 pounds skirt steak, trimmed of excess fat, cut into 2-inch rectangles
Kosher salt and freshly ground black pepper
2 whole sweet dried chilies like Costeño, New Mexico, or Choricero, stems and seeds removed
2 whole rich fruity dried chilies like Ancho, Mulatto, *****, or Pasilla, stems and seeds removed
3 cups homemade or store-bought low-sodium chicken stock
2 tablespoons vegetable or canola oil
1 cup fresh corn kernels from 1 to 2 ears of corn
1 medium onion, thinly sliced
1 red bell pepper, stemmed, seeded, and thinly sliced
1 poblano pepper, stemmed, seeded, and thinly sliced
4 medium cloves garlic, thinly sliced
1 Serrano pepper, minced
1 tablespoon ground cumin (preferably from whole seeds)
1 teaspoon ground coriander (preferably from whole seeds)
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 cup pitted green olives, sliced
1 tablespoon Worcestershire sauce
1 tablespoon Asian fish sauce
4 ounces grated sharp cheddar cheese (about 1 cup)
3 scallions, thinly sliced
1/2 cup fresh cilantro leaves and fine stems, minced

For the Brown Butter Cornbread Crust:

1 cup (about 5 ounces) yellow cornmeal
1 cup (about 5 ounces) all-purpose flour
4 tablespoons sugar
2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
2 eggs
6 ounces (about 3/4 cup) sour cream
4 ounces (about 1/4 cup) cultured buttermilk
Sour cream, for serving

Procedures

Adjust oven rack to center position and preheat oven to 300°F (see note above for pressure cooker instructions). Heat butter in a large Dutch oven over medium heat until melted. Continue to cook, swirling pan gently until butter is nutty-smelling and solids are a toasty brown. Transfer to a heatproof cup or bowl and reserve for Brown Butter Cornbread Crust.

Return pan to high heat. Season skirt steak generously with salt and pepper. Add to the pan in as close to a single layer as possible. Cook without moving until deeply browned on bottom side, about 6 minutes. When beef is browned (do not brown top side), transfer to a large plate and set aside.

Meanwhile, place chilies on a microwave-safe plate and microwave until hot, pliable, and toasted, about 30 seconds. Transfer to a microwave-safe liquid measuring cup and add 1 cup chicken stock. Cover with plastic wrap and microwave on high power until gently simmering, about 3 minutes. Remove from microwave and transfer to a blender. Add remaining chicken stock. Blend until completely smooth, about 1 minute. Set aside.

Return Dutch oven to high heat. Add oil to Dutch oven followed by corn. Cook, stirring occasionally, until corn is well charred in spots, about 4 minutes. Add onion, bell pepper, and poblano pepper, and cook, stirring, until softened but not browned, about 3 minutes.

Add garlic, Serrano pepper, cumin, coriander, and oregano and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Add chili purée and stir to combine. Return beef to the pot along with any drippings. Add olives and stir to combine.

Bring to a simmer on the stovetop, cover, and transfer to the oven (see note above for pressure cooker instructions). Cook until beef is fall-apart tender, about 2 1/2 hours. Remove from oven.

Set oven temperature to 425°F. Stir Worcestershire sauce, fish sauce, and cheese into stew. Return to stovetop and simmer on medium heat, stirring frequently, until thickened to a rich, stew-like consistency, about 5 minutes. Stir in scallions and cilantro and season to taste with salt and pepper. Transfer mixture to a 12-inch cast iron skillet or a 9- by 13-inch casserole dish.

For the Brown Butter Cornbread Crust: Combine cornmeal, flour, sugar, 1 teaspoon kosher salt, baking powder, and baking soda in a large bowl. Combine eggs, sour cream, and buttermilk in a second bowl and whisk until homogenous. Whisking constantly, slowly drizzle in reserved browned butter. Whisk wet ingredients into dry ingredients until homogenous.

Using a large spoon, place small dollops of the cornbread batter mixture on top of the beef filling, then use the back of the spoon to spread it into an even layer. Transfer the skillet to the oven and bake until pale golden brown and a skewer inserted into the cornbread comes out clean, about 20 minutes.

Let cool 15 minutes, then serve with sour cream.

www.seriouseats.com/recipes/2015/01/best-tamale-pie-braised-skirt-steak-beef-charred-corn-brown-butter-cornbread-crust-recipe.

Shredded Pork and Brown Rice Stuffed Cabbage Rolls

Ingredients:

2 lbs. shredded pork 
3/4 c. cooked brown rice 
1 lg. egg 
1 onion, chopped fine 
1/2 tsp. salt & pepper 
1 large head of cabbage 
1 can condensed tomato soup 
1 16-oz can of tomatoes 
1/4 to 1/2 tsp. cinnamon 
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

Remove leaves from head of cabbage gently, trying to keep whole.

Scald these in boiling salt water just long enough to wilt.

Take and set these on paper towels to cool.

Prepare meat mixture in a large bowl; add rice, onion, egg, salt and pepper; mix well.

Place about 1/4 C. meat mixture in center of each leaf; fold in sides and roll ends over meat; secure with wooden toothpicks.

Place in Crockpot.

Combine tomato soup, tomatoes, cinnamon, salt, and pepper; pour over cabbage rolls.

Cover and cook on low for 7 to 9 hours.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/shredded_pork_and_brown_rice_stuffed_cabbage_rolls.htm

Sweet and Sour Spare Ribs

Note from Sam: The picture showed them being served with sauer kraut.

Ingredients:

3 lb. baby back ribs 
1/4 C. hoisin sauce 
1/4 C. apricot preserves 
1/4 C. white wine vinegar 
2 Tbs. soy sauce 
2 tsp. garlic, minced

Directions

Preheat broiler to high.

Line baking pan with foil.

Cut ribs.

In a small bow, mix remaining ingredients and stir well. Pour sauce over.

Broil ribs for 10 to 15 minutes. If you desire, serve with egg noodles.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sweet_and_sour_spare_ribs.htm

Slow-Cooked Beef Short Ribs In Spiced Coffee Sauce

8 servings

Ingredients

4 lb. beef short ribs 
1 onion, chopped 
1/4 C. flour 
1/4 C. honey 
2 tsp. garlic, chopped 
1 Tbs. ground dark roast coffee beans 
1/4 C. olive oil 
1/2 tsp. sugar 
1/2 tsp. oregano

Directions

Place short ribs in slow cooker.

Top with onions.

In small bowl, mix remaining ingredients. Pour over ribs.

Cover slow cooker on low for 6 to 8 hours.

Remove ribs and skin fat from sauce.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/slow_cooked_beef_short_ribs_in_spiced_coffee_sauce.htm

Stewed Sweet Sausages in Fennel-Tomato Sauce Contributed by April Bloomfield

SERVINGS: 8

Ingredients:

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil 
12 sweet Italian sausages (4 1/2 pounds) 
3 fennel bulbstrimmed, each bulb cut into 8 wedges, fronds chopped 
1 medium onion, chopped 
4 garlic cloves, minced 
1/2 teaspoon fennel seeds, crushed 
Kosher salt 
One 28-ounce can San Marzano whole tomatoes, crushed with your hands, juices reserved 
1 cup dry white wine

Directions:

3 pequin chiles (see Note) or 2 chiles de árbol

Creamy polenta, for serving

In a large enameled cast-iron casserole, heat the olive oil. Add half of the sausages and cook over moderate heat, turning, until browned all over, 5 minutes. Transfer to a plate; repeat with the remaining sausages.

Add the fennel wedges to the casserole and cook over moderate heat, stirring, until golden, about 5 minutes.

Add the onion, garlic, fennel seeds and 1 teaspoon of salt and cook, stirring, until the fennel is lightly browned, about 3 minutes.

Add the tomatoes and their juices, the wine and chiles.

Tuck the sausages into the sauce. Cover and cook over low heat for 15 minutes. Uncover and simmer until the sausages are cooked through and the sauce is thickened, about 45 minutes longer. Garnish the stew with fennel fronds and serve over polenta.

Make Ahead The stewed sausages can be refrigerated for up to 2 days; rewarm before serving.

Notes Small, spicy dried red Mexican pequin chiles are available at Latin American markets and specialty food stores.

Suggested Pairing: For these sausages, look for a wine that has a lot of juicy red fruit but not a lot of tannins.

http://www.foodandwine.com/recipes/stewed-sweet-sausages-in-fennel-tomato-sauce?xid=DAILY012915StewedSweetSausages

Chicken Thighs with Shallots & Spinach Recipe

MAKES: 6 servings 
Healthy Quick Diabetic Exchange

Ingredients
6 boneless skinless chicken thighs (about 1-1/2 pounds)
1/2 teaspoon seasoned salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1-1/2 teaspoons olive oil
4 shallots, thinly sliced
1/3 cup white wine or reduced-sodium chicken broth
1 package (10 ounces) fresh spinach
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 cup fat-free sour cream

Directions
Sprinkle chicken with seasoned salt and pepper. In a large nonstick skillet coated with cooking spray, heat oil over medium heat. Add chicken; cook 6 minutes on each side or until a thermometer reads 170°. Remove from pan; keep warm.

In same pan, cook and stir shallots until tender. Add wine; bring to a boil. Cook until wine is reduced by half. Add spinach and salt; cook and stir just until spinach is wilted. Stir in sour cream; serve with chicken. Yield: 6 servings.

1 chicken thigh with 1/4 cup spinach mixture equals 225 calories, 10 g fat (2 g saturated fat), 77 mg cholesterol, 338 mg sodium, 8 g carbohydrate, 1 g fiber, 24 g protein.

Diabetic Exchanges: 3 lean meat, 1-1/2 fat, 1 vegetable.

Full-Bodied White Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a full-bodied white wine such as Chardonnay or Viognier.

Originally published as Chicken Thighs with Shallots & Spinach in Healthy Cooking December/January 2010, p55

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/chicken-thighs-with-shallots---spinach

Thin-Crust Gluten-Free Pepperoni Pizza Recipe

MAKES: 8 servings

Ingredients:

1-1/2 cups almond flour
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon baking soda
1 egg
1 tablespoon grapeseed or olive oil
1/4 pound Italian turkey sausage links, casings removed
1 medium onion, chopped
1/2 cup Ragú® Homemade Style Pizza Sauce
1 garlic clove, minced
1/2 cup julienned roasted sweet red peppers
1/4 cup sliced ripe olives
1 cup (4 ounces) shredded part-skim mozzarella cheese
17 slices turkey pepperoni

Directions

In a small bowl, mix the almond flour, salt and baking soda.

In another bowl, whisk egg and oil; stir into dry ingredients.

Press onto a 12-in. pizza pan coated with cooking spray; build up edges slightly.

Bake at 350° for 8-10 minutes or until edges are lightly browned.

Meanwhile, in a large skillet, cook and stir sausage and onion over medium heat for 4-6 minutes or until sausage is no longer pink.

Spread pizza sauce over crust; sprinkle with garlic.

Top with the sausage mixture, red peppers, olives, cheese and pepperoni.

Bake 18-20 minutes longer or until cheese is melted..

Nutritional Facts: 1 slice equals 232 calories, 17 g fat (3 g saturated fat), 47 mg cholesterol, 481 mg sodium, 9 g carbohydrate, 3 g fiber, 13 g protein.

Medium-Bodied Red Wine: Enjoy this recipe with a medium-bodied red wine such as Chianti, Sangiovese, Malbec or Zinfandel.

Originally published as Thin-Crust Gluten-Free Pepperoni Pizza in Taste of Home August/September 2012, p56

www.tasteofhome.com/recipes/thin-crust-gluten-free-pepperoni-pizza

Now for the good stuff  dessert. Think I have been a bit lacking in the desserts category  think I have some real winners here.

CHERRY MINI CAKES

Servings 58

Ingredients:

1 box Betty Crocker SuperMoist white cake mix 
Water, vegetable oil and egg whites called for on cake mix box 
1 package (0.13 oz) cherry-flavored unsweetened soft drink mix 
1 teaspoon almond extract

GLAZE

1 bag (2 lb) powdered sugar (8 cups) 
1/2 cup water 
1/2 cup corn syrup 
2 teaspoons almond extract 
2 to 3 teaspoons hot water

DECORATION

Miniature red candy hearts

DIRECTIONS

Heat oven to 375°F (350°F for dark or nonstick pans). Grease bottoms only of about 58 mini muffin cups. In large bowl, beat mini cakes ingredients with electric mixer on low speed 30 seconds, then on medium speed 2 minutes, scraping bowl occasionally.

Divide batter evenly among muffin cups (about half full). (If using one pan, refrigerate batter while baking other cakes; wash pan before filling with additional batter.)

Bake 10 to 13 minutes or until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean. Cool 5 minutes. Remove cakes from muffin cups to cooling rack. Cool completely, about 30 minutes.

Place cooling rack on cookie sheet or waxed paper to catch glaze drips. In 3-quart saucepan, mix all glaze ingredients except hot water. Heat over low heat, stirring frequently, until sugar is dissolved. Remove from heat. Stir in 2 teaspoons hot water. If necessary, stir in up to 1 teaspoon more water so glaze will just coat cakes.

Turn each cake so top side is down on cooling rack. Pour about 1 tablespoon glaze over each cake, letting glaze coat sides. Let stand until glaze is set, about 15 minutes.

Top each cake with candy hearts. Store loosely covered.

SERVING SIZE: 1 MINI CAKE (CAKE AND GLAZE ONLY): Calories 110 - Calories from Fat 15 - Total Fat 1 1/2g - (Saturated Fat 0g, - Trans Fat 0g - Cholesterol 0mg - Sodium 60mg - Total Carbohydrate 24g - Dietary Fiber 0g - Sugars 19g - Protein 0g

EXCHANGES: 0 Starch; 0 Fruit; 1 1/2 Other Carbohydrate; 0 Skim Milk; 0 Low-Fat Milk; 0 Milk; 0 Vegetable; 0 Very Lean Meat; 0 Lean Meat; 0 High-Fat Meat; 1/2 Fat;

www.tablespoon.com/recipes/cherry-mini-cakes

Flapper Pie- The Lost Prairie Pie
By Karlynn Johnston

Ingredients For Flapper Pie:

Crust:

1 1/4 cups graham crackers
1/4 cup melted butter
1/2 cup sugar
dash of cinnamon

Filling:

2 1/2 cups of milk
1/2 cup of white sugar
1/4 cup of cornstarch
3 egg yolks
1 tsp vanilla
pinch of salt

Meringue Topping:

3 egg whites
1/4 cup of sugar
1/4 tsp of cream of tartar

Directions

Kick the tires and light the fires to 350 degrees.

Flapper pie is notorious for being delicious and falling apart easily. Its very hard to nail it so that it stays together, so be prepared that it won t be picture perfect. Using butter in the crust will help solidify it when refrigerated but really, custard and meringue? You know its not going to be a clean slice.

Mix all the crust ingredients together, save about 2 tbsp to the side and press the rest into a 10 inch pie plate, in the bottom and up the sides. Refrigerate.

Combine the filling ingredients together and cook on a medium heat until it boils and thickens, making sure to stir constantly! Set aside to cool while you make the meringue.

Beat the meringue ingredients together until they form stiff peaks.

Pour the filling into the crust and top with the meringue, making beautiful little spikes that will brown up all lovely on top! Sprinkle the rest of the crumbs on the top and slide into a 350 degree oven.

Bake until the meringue browns like below, around 10 minutes but watch it carefully! All ovens are different!

Cool in the fridge and eat the same day. This isnt a pie that is going to last a few days, meringue topped pies get slimy between the layers. This is best made mere hours before serving.

http://www.thekitchenmagpie.com/flapper-pie-the-lost-prairie-pie

Southern Pecan Praline Cake with Butter Sauce

Ingredients:

FOR THE CAKE

1 (15 0z) box Butter Pecan Cake Mix
1 (16 0z) tub Coconut Pecan Frosting
4 eggs
3/4 cup oil
1 cup water
1/2 cup chopped pecans

FOR THE SAUCE:

1 (14 oz.) can sweetened condensed milk
2 tbsp. butter
1/2 cup chopped pecans (optional)
butter

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350F degrees.

Spray a 9x13 baking dish with nonstick cooking spray.

I know I say this all the time but it bears repeating for the new cooks out there, I love the nonstick spray that has flour in it for baking.

In a medium bowl (or your stand mixer bowl), combine all the cake ingredients except for the chopped pecans.

Don't forget to add the tub of coconut pecan frosting. That goes into the cake batter too!

I just dump it all in there then let the mixer do the work.

Once it's all combined, stir in 1/2 cup chopped pecans.

Pour batter into greased baking dish.

Bake for about 40 minutes.

As with most baked goods, oven times vary but cake should spring back to the touch and be golden brown. And if you insert a toothpick into the middle it should come out clean.

This cake is perfectly good just like this.
But we're gonna take it up a notch with some butter sauce.

In a small pot over medium heat, melt 2 tbsp. butter.

Pour in can of sweetened condensed milk with the melted butter and stir.

Continue to stir until heated thoroughly, then add 1/2 cup chopped pecans.

Stir again then take off heat.

Then spoon this deliciously yummy sauce over individual slices of cake.

I pour the sauce over the individual slices instead of just pouring it over the whole cake because I love to be able to scoop up some of the sauce off my plate as I eat it and I don't want the sauce to just become part of the cake.

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2012/11/southern-pecan-praline-cake-with-butter.html

Crescent Cherry Cheese Cobbler

Ingredients:

1 (8 oz.) tube crescent rolls (8 crescent rolls are in one tube)
12 oz. (1 1/2 blocks) cream cheese, softened
3/4 cup granulated sugar (divided use)
1 tsp. vanilla extract
1 (21 oz.) can cherry pie filling
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter, melted

Directions:

Preheat oven to 350F degrees.

Spray an 8x8 baking dish with nonstick cooking spray.

Unroll the crescent rolls. Line four (4) of the crescent rolls in the bottom of the baking dish.

Spread them out and cover the bottom of your baking dish. Seal the seams as best as possible.

Next, combine cream cheese and 1/2 cup sugar. Beat with an electric mixer until smooth.

Then add in vanilla extract and mix again.

Spread cream cheese mixture over crescent rolls in the baking dish.

Then pour pie filling on top of cream cheese layer. Spread it around evenly.

Finally, top with remaining crescent roll dough.

Do your best to stretch it out on top and seal the seams of the crescent rolls.

Pour melted butter on the top of the crescent rolls. Then sprinkle 1/4 cup sugar evenly over the melted butter.

Bake for about 35-45 minutes.

Top crust should look crusty and be golden brown in color.

Slice and serve. This must be kept refrigerated if not eaten the same day its made.

Enjoy!

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2013/12/crescent-cherry-cheese-cobbler.html

Cherry Pie Bites

Ingredients:

1 (21 oz.) can Cherry Pie Filling (I like the kind with the extra cherries)
2 tubes crescent roll dough
1 cup powdered sugar
1-2 tbsp. milk

Directions:

Preheat oven to 375F degrees. Spray regular muffin tin with nonstick cooking spray. Unroll individual crescent roll dough pieces and lay them in individual tins. Put the widest bit of the dough in the bottom. You may have to do this in two batches if you only have the one muffin tin.

Scoop pie filling into each crescent roll dough piece. Be generous with the pie filling. It's okay if a little seeps out during baking. I actually like when you can see the bit of pie filling bubbling out while baking. It also lets folks see what they are gonna be eating before then even bite into it. You want to bite into these and get a nice taste of the cherry filling. Because remember, the dough is really gonna puff up around these. A good 3 to 4 heaping tablespoons should work. I'm guessing about 6 or so cherries in each one. I think I could have even put more filling than in the ones you see here.

Start folding the dough around the filling as best you can. You should have three corners to pull in.

Again, leaving small open gaps are totally okay here. The filling doesn't have to be totally covered. The dough is gonna puff up.

Bake for about 13-14 minutes. Make sure the rolls are cooked all the way. You don't want to bite into these and still have some of the crescent roll be doughy and not totally baked. They should be fairly firm to the touch and have nice, tan-brown tops. 14 Minutes was just about right in my oven. They appeared done at the 12 minute mark but I let them go just a bit longer to make sure they were totally done.

Now for the glaze. In a bowl, whisk together powdered sugar and milk until it is smooth reaches a desired consistency (I like mine a bit more on the thick side).

With a spoon, drizzle glaze over the warm bites. Note: I put my bites on a cooling rack with some wax paper underneath but you can drizzle the glaze on these while they are still in the muffin tin.

Now dig in!

Note: These also freeze very well!

The recipe I'm sharing today was one that was partly inspired by my Easy Apple and Cheese Danishes and Cinna-Minis. I love to use crescent rolls to come up with fun and easy desserts. Plus, these are desserts my family can easily make themselves without a whole lot of assistance from me if they want to whip up a little something sweet. We really loved these! The best thing about them is you can totally cater to what your family loves for a pie filling. There are just so many possibilities here. You could use Apple, Blueberry, Strawberry, Lemon and Chocolate pie fillings!

http://www.thecountrycook.net/2013/08/cherry-pie-bites.html

Chocolate Pecan Pie  GF

1 9″ unbaked Paleo Pie Crust
3 large eggs
1 cup coconut sugar 
2 tablespoons coconut oil , melted
1 ½ cups chocolate chunks
2 cups whole pecans

Directions:

In a food processor , combine eggs, coconut sugar, and coconut oil

Stir in pecans and chocolate chips by hand

Transfer filling into unbaked crust

Bake at 350° for 40-50 minutes, or until set

Cool completely before slicing, and serve

Makes 8 slices

http://elanaspantry.com/chocolate-pecan-pie/

Paleo Pie Crust

Ingredients:

2 cups blanched almond flour
¼ teaspoon celtic sea salt 
2 tablespoons coconut oil 
1 egg

Directions:

Place flour and salt in food processor and pulse briefly

Add coconut oil and egg and pulse until mixture forms a ball

Press dough into a 9-inch pie dish

Bake at 350° for 8-12 minutes

Makes 1 pie crust

If you wish to use this almond flour pie crust for a pie that requires baking, simply do not pre-bake it. Load it up with your filling and bake according to the recipe of your choice, or until your pie is all the way cooked through. What do you think youll put in this Paleo Pie Crust? Fruit filling, cream filling, quiche or something else altogether?

http://elanaspantry.com/paleo-pie-crust/

and just in case you missed when I posted this in last weeks knitting tea party -----

Cook's Country Chocolate Blackout Cake
Serves 10 to 12

Ingredients

Pudding:

1-1/4 cup granulated sugar
¼ cup cornstarch
½ teaspoon salt
2 cups half&half
1 cup whole milk
6 ounces unsweetened chocolate, chopped
2 teaspoons vanilla extract

Cake Layers:

8 tablespoons (1 stick) unsalted butter, plus extra for greasing pans 
1-1/2 cups all-purpose flour, plus extra for dusting pans 
2 teaspoons baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt

3/4 cup Dutch-processed cocoa 
1 cup brewed coffee 
1 cup buttermilk 
1 cup packed light brown sugar 
1 cup granulated sugar 
2 large eggs 
1 teaspoon vanilla extract

Cooking Instructions

Be sure to give the pudding and the cake enough time to cool or you'll end up with runny pudding and gummy cake. Serves 10 to 12

For the pudding: Whisk sugar, cornstarch, salt, half-and-half, and milk in large saucepan. Set pan over medium heat. Add chocolate and whisk constantly until chocolate melts and mixture begins to bubble, 2 to 4 minutes. Stir in vanilla and transfer pudding to large bowl. Place plastic wrap directly on surface of pudding and refrigerate until cold, at least 4 hours or up to 1 day.

For the cake layers: Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 325 degrees F. Butter and flour two 8-inch cake pans. Whisk flour, baking powder, baking soda, and salt in bowl.

Melt butter in large saucepan over medium heat. Stir in cocoa and cook until fragrant, about 1 minute. Off heat, whisk in coffee, buttermilk, and sugars until dissolved. Whisk in eggs and vanilla, then slowly whisk in flour mixture.

Divide batter evenly between prepared pans and bake until toothpick inserted in center comes out clean, 30 to 35 minutes. Cool layers in pans 15 minutes, then invert onto wire rack. Cool to room temperature, at least 1 hour.

To assemble the cake: Cut each cake in half horizontally. Crumble one cake layer into medium crumbs and set aside. Place one cake layer on serving platter or cardboard round. Spread 1 cup pudding over cake layer and top with another layer. Repeat with 1 cup pudding and last cake layer. Spread remaining pudding evenly over top and sides of cake. Sprinkle cake crumbs evenly over top and sides of cake, pressing lightly to adhere crumbs. Serve. Cake can be refrigerated for up to 2 days.

http://www.chefscatalog.com/recipe/detail/790-cooks-country-chocolate-blackout-cake

Friday morning  the temperature is around 25° but my dog yard is about 32° due to the bright sunshine we are having  fairly cloudy but you can see patches of blue. Ill take it  we dont get that many days of actual real sunshine  usually it is too overcast for the sun to burn through. Even hickory laid out on the porch for a while soaking up the rays.

The children had school today  thank goodness. I think they have used all their calamity days which means any more days missed will be made up at the end of the year.

Heidi was out running errands  just called her to ask if she came past McDonalds if she would pick me up a chocolate shake  and she was sitting in the driveway. Oh well  Ill get a chocolate another time.

Can you believe tomorrow is the last day of January. Doesnt seem that long ago that we were cleaning up from Christmas. But I know spring is coming  the boys brought their signup sheets home for baseball. Yeah!!! Can hardly wait.

Phyllis was here earlier this morning  picked up Bentley for the day but left a new loaf of homemade bread  which was very good  toasted and lightly buttered. Oh year. So --- to finish up today  think I will finish with a few bread recipes.

Garlic Cheese Buns

Ingredients:

2 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons olive oil or whatever oil you use and have on hand
2 teaspoons salt
2 cups of hot water
41/2 - 5 cups of flour
2	tablespoons quick rise yeast*

Directions:

In a large mixing bowl combine half the flour with salt, sugar and yeast.

Add the water and oil.

Keep adding flour until all the flour is incorporated into the dough and forms a ball.

Turn out the dough onto a floured board or counter top and knead for several minutes until you have a soft dough that is not longer sticky.

Cover the dough on the counter with a large enough bowl and let the dough rest for 20-30 minutes.

Form into small balls, about 3 dozen.

Top each ball with a cube of cheese. It can be cheddar, old or medium, that gives the best flavor, or mozza. Use what you have on hand.

Pinch the dough around the cube of cheese to seal.

Allow to rise on greased baking pans for another half an hour.

Bake at 375 for 20 minutes.

Remove from oven and immediately brush with melted butter mixed with desired amount of garlic powder or garlic salt.

For three dozen buns I used about 1/4 cup butter and 1/2 teaspoon garlic powder.

* If I double this recipe I don't double the yeast. I find 2 Tablespoons of yeast adequate enough.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/

How to make Subway Bread at Home

Ingredients

2 Tbsp. active dry yeast
½ c. warm water
2 Tbsp. sugar
3 c. flour
2 Tbsp. Vital Wheat Gluten (see above notes)
1¼ c. warm water
3 Tbsp. butter (cold)
1 Tbsp. salt

Instructions

In a stand mixer mixing bowl, combine yeast, ½ c. warm water, and sugar. Stir until well combined and let stand for about 10 minutes until nice and foamy.

In a separate mixing bowl, combine flour and vital wheat gluten. Add 1 c. warm water to the yeast mixture (in the stand mixer bowl) and add flour/wheat gluten mixture until combined.

Attach the bowl to the stand mixer and with the bread hook attachment, mix dough for about 3-4 minutes, adding a little flour if necessary-- keeping it a little sticky.

You want the dough to be sticky enough that it sticks to the bottom of the bowl a little but, but not the sides.

After 3-4 minutes, cut up 3 Tbsp. of cold butter into little cubes and add to the mixing bowl and add 1 Tbsp. salt. Mix an additional 5-6 minutes until butter is mixed in to the dough; pull the bread down off the hook if needed throughout the mixing process. Again, you want the dough to be slightly sticky and stretchy.

Place dough in a large greased bowl and roll around a little to get it greased all around. Cover and allow to rise in a warm place for about an hour.

Punch dough down and divide into 3 equal pieces (flour your hands if the dough is too sticky for easier handling).

Roll out each piece into a 12" long loaf (like a fat snake). The dough should be the same thickness all the way across. Place on a non-stick baking sheet (I used a silicon baking mat) or a bread form pan. Cover and allow to rise 40-60 minutes, until dough doubles in size.

Preheat oven to 350 degrees.

Bake in oven for 12-25 minutes (check at 12 minutes) until bread is golden brown.

Remove from oven and lightly run a little cold butter over the top (this will soften it up nicely).

Allow loaves to cool completely, then serve with all your favorite sub toppings!

http://www.favfamilyrecipes.com/subway-bread.html

Sweet Potato Biscuits

5-7 servings

Ingredients

1 C. potato water 
1/2 C. mashed sweet potatoes 
1/2 C. water, lukewarm 
1/2 C. sugar 
1 yeast cake 
1 tsp. salt 
4 1/2 C. flour 
1/4 C. shortening

Directions

Crumble yeast, adding salt, sugar and water.

Add sweet potatoes and potato water.

Stir in flour to make a stiff sponge.

Add melted shortening.

Add remainder of flour, knead until smooth.

Put into greased bowl. Let rise for 2 hours.

Knead. Let rise for 45 minutes.

Shape into round balls and put in muffin pans Let rise again about 35 minutes.

Bake in a 425-degree oven for 25 minutes.

http://www.recipe4living.com/recipes/sweet_potato_biscuits.htm

Cheddar Cornmeal Biscuits With Chives Recipe

Quick Info:
Servings
Quick Meal
Contains Wheat/Gluten
Contains Dairy
Vegetarian

Nutritional Info (Per serving): 
Calories: 131, Saturated Fat: 3g, Sodium: 318mg, Dietary Fiber: 1g, Total Fat: 5g, Carbs: 17g, Cholesterol: 15mg, Protein: 4g 
Carb Choices: 1

Ingredients

1 1/2 cup(s) flour, all-purpose 
1/2 cup(s) cornmeal, yellow or white, stone-ground 
1 tablespoon baking powder 
1/2 teaspoon baking soda 
1/2 teaspoon salt 
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground 
1/2 cup(s) cheese, cheddar, shredded, extra-sharp 
2 tablespoon butter, cold, cut into 1/2-inch cubes 
3/4 cup(s) sour cream, reduced-fat 
1/4 cup(s) chives, fresh, finely chopped 
1 tablespoon honey, (optional) 
5 tablespoon milk, lowfat (1%), (3-5 tbsp as needed)

Preparation

Preheat oven to 400°F.

Combine flour, cornmeal, baking powder, baking soda, salt and pepper in a food processor. Pulse a few times to mix. Add cheese and butter and pulse again until the mixture looks pebbly with small oat-size lumps. Transfer the mixture to a large bowl.

Add sour cream, chives and honey (if using) and stir with a rubber spatula until almost combined. Add 3 tablespoons milk, stirring, just until the dough comes together; add more milk as needed until the dough holds together in a shaggy mass. Dont overmix.

On a lightly floured surface, lightly pat the dough into a rectangle about 9 by 5 inches and just over 1/2 inch thick. Using a large chefs knife, divide the dough evenly into 12 biscuits. Place on an ungreased baking sheet.

Bake the biscuits until lightly browned on top, 14 to 16 minutes. Serve warm or at room temperature.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/health-recipe/cheddar-cornmeal-biscuits-with-chives.aspx

Greek Yogurt Banana Bread

Yield: 8 servings

Ingredients:

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1/2 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground cinnamon
1/2 cup Kroger nonfat plain Greek yogurt
1/3 cup Kroger honey
1/3 cup light brown sugar, packed
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) butter, melted
1/4 cup Kroger unsweetened applesauce
2 large eggs
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
4 small ripe bananas, mashed (or 3 large)

Directions:

Preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Spray an 8x4-inch loaf pan with nonstick spray.

In a medium bowl, whisk together the flour, baking soda, baking powder, salt and cinnamon. Set aside.

In a large bowl, whisk together the yogurt, honey, brown sugar, butter, applesauce, eggs and vanilla.

Whisk in the mashed banana.

Then add the dry ingredients and whisk those in until everything is well combined.

Scrape the batter into the prepared pan and bake for about 55 minutes, or until the bread is golden and tests done with a toothpick inserted into the center coming out clean.

Cool for at least 20 minutes, then turn the bread out onto a cooling rack to cool completely.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2015/01/25/greek-yogurt-banana-bread-big-giveaway/

Now I thought carrot bread would be healthy. Can anyone tell me why there are so many calories in one slice of this bread. I checked back and this is what they said.

Carrot Bread

Yields1 loaf

Ingredients:

2 eggs
1 cup sugar
2⁄3 cup oil
1 1⁄2 cups flour
3⁄4 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon cinnamon
1 teaspoon nutmeg
1⁄2 teaspoon salt
1 1⁄2 cups finely grated carrots
1⁄2 cup chopped walnuts
3⁄4 cup raisins

Directions

Beat eggs.

Add sugar and oil and beat thoroughly.

Combine dry ingredients and add to egg mixture; beat well.

Stir in carrots, nuts and raisins.

Pour batter into a 9x5-inch loaf pan that has been sprayed with nonstick spray, or into 2 1-lb.pans.

Bake at 350° for about 1 hour (about 40 minutes for the smaller pans).

Cool in pan for 5-10 minutes, then remove from pan and cool completely on rack.

Nutrition Info: Serving Size: 1 (1004 g) - Calories 3695.9 - Calories from Fat 1776 
Total Fat 197.4 g - Saturated Fat 26.7 g


----------



## Lurker 2

Great start as always, Sam! I may try the carrot loaf- although I don't like carrots, I like carrot cake. Enjoy your quiet time!


----------



## Sorlenna

Marking my spot--can't read through the recipes when I'm hungry, and supper's at least an hour away!


----------



## Swedenme

Hello Sam think I'm one of the first to come across really like some of your burger recipes definitely going to try them and I will take another look at some of the desserts as I can always eat dessert .As for affording to buy meat it helps if you have a nephew who is a manager of a supermarket he fetches me lots of meat when they are selling it off and I put it straight in the freezer Can you believe that I had to tell him I didn't want steak for a while as I had plenty in the freezer .


----------



## KateB

Margaret has gone to visit her DM with her DSIL so she asked me to post her summary.

*SUMMARY*

Another busy week for us Tea Partiers.

HEALTH
We still have a number of us down with some variety or another of the current cruds. Some such as *Bulldog* *Puplover* and *Gottastch* have had complications as well and even with antibiotics are struggling to recover. *Puplover* has also had her thyroid meds adjusted to see if this helps the tiredness.. While suffering from the crud *Purl2diva* has been given the all clear from her 6 monthly mammogram. *Normaedern* unfortunately has had another bout of diverticulitis.

*AZsticks* had sinus surgery on Monday and while the surgery went well she is feeling terrible. And I *(Darowil)* can well understand that as David is still not feeling right- had his packs out on Tuesday (6 weeks after his sinus surgery) and felt good but now feeling blocked up again.

*Poldras* uncle fell and broke his pelvis and will be in hospital for 4 weeks. He has now said he doesn't want any further treatment as it is just too painful. *Cahemeregma* also fell, while getting ready for her anniversary dinner but was not feeling too bad after the fall and a lovely dinner.*Tami_ohios* mother was dropped by carer but seems to be injury free post fall.

*Caren* injured her hand and arm recently and has a brace on for 6 weeks while *Kate* is now weight bearing on her plastered leg.

*KAtyNoras* nephew Mick who was critically ill and *Kansas g-ma* friend who was in a hospice both passed away this week. *Cashmeregma* has a friend whose brother died recently also.

*Ohio Joys* grandson Tim developed a leak round his incision site. A minor infection as a result of excessive sweating so on antibiotics, resutered and should be OK in a few days.

*Gwen* has been having a lot of pain from her arthritis, given new tablets which seem to be working well. Her DD collapsed earlier in the week; doctor thinks it might be an extreme reaction to nausea from sinus drainage.

*Railyn* had dental work done in preparation for a crown. *Pacer* has just had a bad nose bleed while.*Designer is recovering very slowly from her kidney infection and diverticulitis.

And we heard via Lurker that Marge Whaples is feeling better than she has for months if not a year. (A previous frequent visitor whose medical conditions and iffy internet make visiting us extremely difficult )

GENERAL
Maybe the best news for the week is that Tami_ohio is going to co-ordinate this years KAP to be held in August (sorry cant remember the actual dates).

[Darowils niece has moved in with them and will be staying for 5 or 6 months until the rest of the family return from China (she has just started at High School).

Spiders boss was fired and she is now much happier going to work.

Gwen is not very happy with DDs boy friend- he has introduced Kennel Cough into the house, 3 of 5 down with at the last report.

Lurker able to pick up the key for her new place now.

KTP Photos 23rd January, 2015

1 - Sam - Defiance
14 - jknappva - Sister's pictures
23 - Tami - Arianna on her birthday
36 - Caren - Coffee/ Baked potatoes
43 - Tami - Snuggling with DS
50 - Tami - DH and DS
62 - Bonnie - Folded star hot pad
68 - Swedenme - Baby's hat
78 - Rookie - Tea party poem!
95 - Gwen - Sunrise
97 - Caren - Breakfast/Pedicure
99 - Cashmeregma - Orchids/Socks
105 - Tami - Sock repairs!
107 - Darowil - Stash
111 - Darowil - Egg beater!
115 - Darowil - Fried spam
124 - Sugarsugar - Self and Serena
125 - Purple - LM's new doll
128 - Caren - Coffee/Hot tub/Sunrise
133 - Cashmeregma - Denise & Serena (minus the unmentionables!)
144 - Onthewingsofadove - Dogs
149 - Swedenme - Knitting van!
150 - Gwen - Truck
158 - Gwen - Small Wheatland Basket
172 - Swedenme - Cake and yarn!
180 - Cashmeregma - Crochet & knit bind off on socks
182 - Caren - Coffee/Flooring/New room
187 - Lurker - Moonlit cave

Recipes

17 - Sam - Peanut butter pudding dessert
19 - Sam - Lemon drizzle cake
23 - Rookie - Flatbread recipe
34 - Sam - Pumpkin butter
75- Kansas gma - Microwave Apricot chicken/Crockpot mac & cheese
90 - Darowil - Oven cooked Apricot Chicken
96 - Rookie - Frittata
133 - Sam - Warm winter lemon cake
135 - Caren - Scrapple
140 - Sam - Scrapple
153 - Sam - Cherry cheesecake dip
156 - Sam - Seasoned Ranch Pretzels
157 - Sam - Yorkshire Pudding Gluten Free
175 - Sam - Raspberry covered devil's food cake (link)
182 - Railyn - Poppy Seed Onion Dill Bread*


----------



## pacer

Sam...Thanks for a wonderful start to the new week. I can just see you running to Heidi's in your boxers to get soup. Too funny.

Julie...Wishing you well with the move. It is really happening now! I am so happy for you and Ringo. 

Swedenme...Your baby sweater sounds like it will be lovely. I have been making baby sweaters out of scrap balls of yarn so I am running out intentionally and grabbing another ball to use up. It is so much fun.

Sounds like I will have a busy summer this year. Matthew and I have Vacation Bible School in June, a trip to my in-laws in July and KAP in August. Wow. 
I drove to work on ice the last 2 mornings. Each morning my car has been covered in ice so lots of scraping and then the roads were very icy. Good thing I go to work so early in the morning when few cars are out there.


----------



## Lurker 2

Thanks Pacer! I am still waiting though!



pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for a wonderful start to the new week. I can just see you running to Heidi's in your boxers to get soup. Too funny.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with the move. It is really happening now! I am so happy for you and Ringo.
> 
> Swedenme...Your baby sweater sounds like it will be lovely. I have been making baby sweaters out of scrap balls of yarn so I am running out intentionally and grabbing another ball to use up. It is so much fun.
> 
> Sounds like I will have a busy summer this year. Matthew and I have Vacation Bible School in June, a trip to my in-laws in July and KAP in August. Wow.
> I drove to work on ice the last 2 mornings. Each morning my car has been covered in ice so lots of scraping and then the roads were very icy. Good thing I go to work so early in the morning when few cars are out there.


----------



## sassafras123

Sam, tamales pie sounds good.
Kaye, prayers your uncle will pass peacefully.
NORMA, hope you are feeling better and have some quiet to read.
Daralene, I bought book on Amazon by one of Guidjef's (spelling) students for about $10.00. It was Kindle version.
Went to Doctor's office for yearly echocardiogram. Asked NURSE if I could have cough suppressor that didn't have alcohol.course she heard me hacking away. She called this afternoon and doctor ordered Z(C) pack and I'm to call back Monday to let them know how it works.
Took Maya for 40 minute walk. We mostly just went cross desert, ambling rather than trails. But white car with man drove off main road and parked on trail. I saw him walking so angled off away. He headed away so I angled back to get to car. Danged if he didn't turn around and head for us. He had no dog. So I got out my mace and angled away, then headed to trailer houses rather than walk desert to get back to car. I probably am over reacting as there was an article in paper of a guy bothering women up near the college. But better safe than sorry. I had my cell and would have called cops if I'd felt more pressured. Just makes me angry that a woman has to feel unsafe in a nice town even with a Doberman. They do t know she's a wuss.


----------



## Sorlenna

I think I am going to throw together a soup for tonight (have some leftovers need using). We hardly ever have meat other than chicken and ground turkey, but a good burger is often just the thing. We'll see, after I have time to go back through.

We have only gotten up to 34F today so far (it is 3:37 in the afternoon now). No more snow but clouds remain so we are not warming up at all. Tomorrow likely to be the same so I am hoping to get some bread made. I'm not sure what kind yet--will have to look in the kitchen and see what's there.

Hope all are well or mending, keeping you all in my thoughts, and sending hugs & blessings.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, tamales pie sounds good.
> Kaye, prayers your uncle will pass peacefully.
> NORMA, hope you are feeling better and have some quiet to read.
> Daralene, I bought book on Amazon by one of Guidjef's (spelling) students for about $10.00. It was Kindle version.
> Went to Doctor's office for yearly echocardiogram. Asked NURSE if I could have cough suppressor that didn't have alcohol.course she heard me hacking away. She called this afternoon and doctor ordered Z(C) pack and I'm to call back Monday to let them know how it works.
> Took Maya for 40 minute walk. We mostly just went cross desert, ambling rather than trails. But white car with man drove off main road and parked on trail. I saw him walking so angled off away. He headed away so I angled back to get to car. Danged if he didn't turn around and head for us. He had no dog. So I got out my mace and angled away, then headed to trailer houses rather than walk desert to get back to car. I probably am over reacting as there was an article in paper of a guy bothering women up near the college. But better safe than sorry. I had my cell and would have called cops if I'd felt more pressured. Just makes me angry that a woman has to feel unsafe in a nice town even with a Doberman. They do t know she's a wuss.


Scary- Glad you are safe.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, thank you. Hope rain stops and weather nice for your move. Hugs.


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for a wonderful start to the new week. I can just see you running to Heidi's in your boxers to get soup. Too funny.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with the move. It is really happening now! I am so happy for you and Ringo.
> 
> Swedenme...Your baby sweater sounds like it will be lovely. I have been making baby sweaters out of scrap balls of yarn so I am running out intentionally and grabbing another ball to use up. It is so much fun.
> 
> Sounds like I will have a busy summer this year. Matthew and I have Vacation Bible School in June, a trip to my in-laws in July and KAP in August. Wow.
> I drove to work on ice the last 2 mornings. Each morning my car has been covered in ice so lots of scraping and then the roads were very icy. Good thing I go to work so early in the morning when few cars are out there.


I am quite pleased with the way the white looks . Just finishing sewing it together before I head for bed 
Definitely sounds as if you are going to have a busy summer . I hope the weather is perfect all summer for you


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you. Hope rain stops and weather nice for your move. Hugs.


Cloud ceiling has lifted! But I am still waiting for the keys. Groan- so tired of all this waiting, too! Sorry to grumble.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam think I'm one of the first to come across really like some of your burger recipes definitely going to try them and I will take another look at some of the desserts as I can always eat dessert .As for affording to buy meat it helps if you have a nephew who is a manager of a supermarket he fetches me lots of meat when they are selling it off and I put it straight in the freezer Can you believe that I had to tell him I didn't want steak for a while as I had plenty in the freezer .


Great start Sam, and thanks to Katie and anyone else responsible for the recipe/picture/recap lists. They are the only way I am keeping up now.

Sweden, I used to have a small grocery 4 blocks down the street, would go by each day and check their markdowns on meat-- seldom paid full price for anything. Unfortunately they moved and I really miss them. Lucky you with the nephew.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> Took Maya for 40 minute walk. We mostly just went cross desert, ambling rather than trails. . Just makes me angry that a woman has to feel unsafe in a nice town even with a Doberman. They do t know she's a wuss.


Sorry your walk was difficult-- yes, why can't the idiots just leave people alone. Esp since you had a big dig with you!


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Sweden, I used to have a small grocery 4 blocks down the street, would go by each day and check their markdowns on meat-- seldom paid full price for anything. Unfortunately they moved and I really miss them. Lucky you with the nephew.[/
> 
> It definitely helps now that my husband can't work any more , also helps that nephew isn't married and I'm his favourite auntie or so I keep telling him 😀


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are so lucky! I would love to have that issue. Meat prices are just sky high here of late.


Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam think I'm one of the first to come across really like some of your burger recipes definitely going to try them and I will take another look at some of the desserts as I can always eat dessert .As for affording to buy meat it helps if you have a nephew who is a manager of a supermarket he fetches me lots of meat when they are selling it off and I put it straight in the freezer Can you believe that I had to tell him I didn't want steak for a while as I had plenty in the freezer .


----------



## Gweniepooh

You did exactly right Sassafras....that is quite unnerving. I glad you were safe. Also glad your doctor sent you a z-pak and hope it works. One of the reasons we got Sydney is because of strangers wandering up to the house when I'm alone during the day; offers protection.


sassafras123 said:


> Sam, tamales pie sounds good.
> Kaye, prayers your uncle will pass peacefully.
> NORMA, hope you are feeling better and have some quiet to read.
> Daralene, I bought book on Amazon by one of Guidjef's (spelling) students for about $10.00. It was Kindle version.
> Went to Doctor's office for yearly echocardiogram. Asked NURSE if I could have cough suppressor that didn't have alcohol.course she heard me hacking away. She called this afternoon and doctor ordered Z(C) pack and I'm to call back Monday to let them know how it works.
> Took Maya for 40 minute walk. We mostly just went cross desert, ambling rather than trails. But white car with man drove off main road and parked on trail. I saw him walking so angled off away. He headed away so I angled back to get to car. Danged if he didn't turn around and head for us. He had no dog. So I got out my mace and angled away, then headed to trailer houses rather than walk desert to get back to car. I probably am over reacting as there was an article in paper of a guy bothering women up near the college. But better safe than sorry. I had my cell and would have called cops if I'd felt more pressured. Just makes me angry that a woman has to feel unsafe in a nice town even with a Doberman. They do t know she's a wuss.


----------



## Miss Pam

Thanks, Sam, for the great start and the wonderful recipes!


----------



## iamsam

that is very scary joy - if it happens again I would be calling the police and telling them. in fact - I probably would have called them this time just to let them know. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Sam, tamales pie sounds good.
> Kaye, prayers your uncle will pass peacefully.
> NORMA, hope you are feeling better and have some quiet to read.
> Daralene, I bought book on Amazon by one of Guidjef's (spelling) students for about $10.00. It was Kindle version.
> Went to Doctor's office for yearly echocardiogram. Asked NURSE if I could have cough suppressor that didn't have alcohol.course she heard me hacking away. She called this afternoon and doctor ordered Z(C) pack and I'm to call back Monday to let them know how it works.
> Took Maya for 40 minute walk. We mostly just went cross desert, ambling rather than trails. But white car with man drove off main road and parked on trail. I saw him walking so angled off away. He headed away so I angled back to get to car. Danged if he didn't turn around and head for us. He had no dog. So I got out my mace and angled away, then headed to trailer houses rather than walk desert to get back to car. I probably am over reacting as there was an article in paper of a guy bothering women up near the college. But better safe than sorry. I had my cell and would have called cops if I'd felt more pressured. Just makes me angry that a woman has to feel unsafe in a nice town even with a Doberman. They do t know she's a wuss.


----------



## iamsam

do you have time to post a picture. please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I am quite pleased with the way the white looks . Just finishing sewing it together before I head for bed
> Definitely sounds as if you are going to have a busy summer . I hope the weather is perfect all summer for you


----------



## iamsam

I think we would all grumble if we had gone through what you have - he should have been on time with the key. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Cloud ceiling has lifted! But I am still waiting for the keys. Groan- so tired of all this waiting, too! Sorry to grumble.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I think we would all grumble if we had gone through what you have - he should have been on time with the key. --- sam


The rain may have delayed them though, Sam!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Swedenme said:


> Kansas g-ma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden, I used to have a small grocery 4 blocks down the street, would go by each day and check their markdowns on meat-- seldom paid full price for anything. Unfortunately they moved and I really miss them. Lucky you with the nephew.[/
> 
> It definitely helps now that my husband can't work any more , also helps that nephew isn't married and I'm his favourite auntie or so I keep telling him 😀
> 
> 
> 
> He's probably quite pleased to have you cook some of those meats for him from time to time.
Click to expand...


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> You are so lucky! I would love to have that issue. Meat prices are just sky high here of late.


And, seem to be getting higher. I watch the meat sales and we're lucky to have 5-6 different grocery chains so where-ever the deals are is where I go for that week. Although, I do like the meats from some of the places better than others.


----------



## Sorlenna

Sassafras, glad your walk turned out all right--it is scary when we are approached like that.


----------



## purl2diva

Greetings from a very rainy Scottsdale. It's been raining all day-putting a damper on the golf tournament and pre Super Bowl celebrations.

We are still getting stuff out of storage and gradually getting it put away. I'm taking my time. I can sympathize with Julie and where she is right now.

Sassafras-I was given a Z pack with an inhaler and cough medicine when I was sick. I am much better though there is a bit of cough that still lingers.

Thanks for the recipes Sam. Burgers are always good and I love anything cherry.

Also appreciate the summaries every week. Thank you!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Picture please. 


Swedenme said:


> I am quite pleased with the way the white looks . Just finishing sewing it together before I head for bed
> Definitely sounds as if you are going to have a busy summer . I hope the weather is perfect all summer for you


----------



## jknappva

Thanks for the great start, Sam. For those who cook, there's a recipe for everyone...quite the variety!
Junek


----------



## martina

Great start as always, thank you Sam. Also thanks for the update. 
Please don't risk just dashing to Heidi's half dressed , in this weather Sam, so soon after a spa stay. If you hurt your leg you could be out there for longer than you intended.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for a wonderful start to the new week. I can just see you running to Heidi's in your boxers to get soup. Too funny.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with the move. It is really happening now! I am so happy for you and Ringo.
> 
> Swedenme...Your baby sweater sounds like it will be lovely. I have been making baby sweaters out of scrap balls of yarn so I am running out intentionally and grabbing another ball to use up. It is so much fun.
> 
> Sounds like I will have a busy summer this year. Matthew and I have Vacation Bible School in June, a trip to my in-laws in July and KAP in August. Wow.
> I drove to work on ice the last 2 mornings. Each morning my car has been covered in ice so lots of scraping and then the roads were very icy. Good thing I go to work so early in the morning when few cars are out there.


Summer really seems far away when you have to scrape ice and then drive on it, doesn't it!?..I pray for safe travels for you every day. I know you have to go out early and in all kinds of weather.
I hope the hip isn't giving you any more pain!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## machriste

Thanks for all the good recipes, Sam. I've always wanted to try short ribs and never have--no excuse now; both recipes look delicious!!!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Julie glad you got some much needed rain. Do hope it clears before you begin the actual move though and hope it cools down just a bit for you.

Purl2Diva glad the z-pak helped you. I don't envy you, Julie, or Martina with the moving and unpacking after packing. It would take us weeks to go through and purge if we had to move.

News just showed pictures of the man scaling Niagra Falls frozen section that folks were mentioning last week. Absolutely nuts! Showed him using a pick to pull himself up as chunks of ice would then fall around him. I like adventures and have been known to take a few chances but that looks just crazy to me. 

Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie glad you got some much needed rain. Do hope it clears before you begin the actual move though and hope it cools down just a bit for you.
> 
> Purl2Diva glad the z-pak helped you. I don't envy you, Julie, or Martina with the moving and unpacking after packing. It would take us weeks to go through and purge if we had to move.
> 
> News just showed pictures of the man scaling Niagra Falls frozen section that folks were mentioning last week. Absolutely nuts! Showed him using a pick to pull himself up as chunks of ice would then fall around him. I like adventures and have been known to take a few chances but that looks just crazy to me.
> 
> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


Lovely to see you both! If that is your mess- you've not seen me when I have my hair everywhere! It is still hot, so I think the rain will evaporate quickly- no sign yet of the young men with my keys.


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pacer! I am still waiting though!


I suspect that they are finishing up last minute fixes before giving you the keys. It would be nice if you could see the home this weekend and get an idea of how you want to set up house.


----------



## Sorlenna

Hush, Gwen, you're adorable. And good to see DD smiling!


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> Summer really seems far away when you have to scrape ice and then drive on it, doesn't it!?..I pray for safe travels for you every day. I know you have to go out early and in all kinds of weather.
> I hope the hip isn't giving you any more pain!
> Hugs,
> Junek


Thanks for the prayers for safe travels. It is important during these winter months. I lock my doors while I am driving as it is dark when I am driving to work. It is not unusual to sometimes see teenagers walking in a group which seems a bit suspicious in the 4-5 AM time periods. I don't see it as much in the cold of winter which is good. During the winter I have to contend with slippery roads. Yesterday the roads were much icier than today and a person walked across the road in a curve that is dangerous when slippery conditions are present. I was so glad that I saw him as he wore all black clothes and I would not have been able to stop on the ice. On a good day, people drive the posted speed of 50 MPH so not a good road to walk across in the 1st place. I was going much slower due to the ice.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie glad you got some much needed rain. Do hope it clears before you begin the actual move though and hope it cools down just a bit for you.
> 
> Purl2Diva glad the z-pak helped you. I don't envy you, Julie, or Martina with the moving and unpacking after packing. It would take us weeks to go through and purge if we had to move.
> 
> News just showed pictures of the man scaling Niagra Falls frozen section that folks were mentioning last week. Absolutely nuts! Showed him using a pick to pull himself up as chunks of ice would then fall around him. I like adventures and have been known to take a few chances but that looks just crazy to me.
> 
> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


You both look lovely. Hannah does still look pale though. I can't believe how long your hair is getting.


----------



## PurpleFi

Half past midnight and I'm just waiting for my meds to kick in.

Julie, hope you get the keys soon and your move goes smoothly.

Gwen lovely photo of you and Hannah.

sending healing vibes to those who need them and everyone have a good week end.

night night x


----------



## pacer

Well I have been up since 2 AM so my body is starting to demand sleep. I don't know how you do it Sam and Gwen...and others who stay up until I am leaving for work. My body does not allow me to stay up so late. Take care.


----------



## Spider

Gwen, great picture of you and your daughter!!
Thanks Sam for the recipes and agree you shouldn't be out in the cold running around like that!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> I suspect that they are finishing up last minute fixes before giving you the keys. It would be nice if you could see the home this weekend and get an idea of how you want to set up house.


I thought I would wait till four o'clock, then ring. I am getting quite impatient!


----------



## Lurker 2

Thank you- I am so hoping the waiting will be over soon



PurpleFi said:


> Half past midnight and I'm just waiting for my meds to kick in.
> 
> Julie, hope you get the keys soon and your move goes smoothly.
> 
> Gwen lovely photo of you and Hannah.
> 
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and everyone have a good week end.
> 
> night night x


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gwen, that is such a nice pix of you and Hannah. Your hair is a mess??? Good thing you didn't see mine today as it REALLY was a mess-- windy, walked to center with scarf over head, then had to model the bear cowl/hood and raccoon one that I sent to Chicago later. Everyone was very curious about them but agreed they would keep my grandson & wife warm. I told DGS I needed a pix to share here. Camera not working right now, need to have it looked at.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kansas g-ma said:


> Gwen, that is such a nice pix of you and Hannah. Your hair is a mess??? Good thing you didn't see mine today as it REALLY was a mess-- windy, walked to center with scarf over head, then had to model the bear cowl/hood and raccoon one that I sent to Chicago later. Everyone was very curious about them but agreed they would keep my grandson & wife warm. I told DGS I needed a pix to share here. Camera not working right now, need to have it looked at.


I have finished my ears for the gray one as well--but forgot to go down in needle size, so it looks more like a rabbit than a wolf. :XD: I still like it, though, and I will try to get a photo of it soon.


----------



## NanaCaren

Sam the burger reciepts sound good as do the breads. Lots of good ones to try out. 
The bath is 90% finished, discovered a leak in the toilet.  has been fixed, so things are good now.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, tamales pie sounds good.
> Kaye, prayers your uncle will pass peacefully.
> NORMA, hope you are feeling better and have some quiet to read.
> Daralene, I bought book on Amazon by one of Guidjef's (spelling) students for about $10.00. It was Kindle version.
> Went to Doctor's office for yearly echocardiogram. Asked NURSE if I could have cough suppressor that didn't have alcohol.course she heard me hacking away. She called this afternoon and doctor ordered Z(C) pack and I'm to call back Monday to let them know how it works.
> Took Maya for 40 minute walk. We mostly just went cross desert, ambling rather than trails. But white car with man drove off main road and parked on trail. I saw him walking so angled off away. He headed away so I angled back to get to car. Danged if he didn't turn around and head for us. He had no dog. So I got out my mace and angled away, then headed to trailer houses rather than walk desert to get back to car. I probably am over reacting as there was an article in paper of a guy bothering women up near the college. But better safe than sorry. I had my cell and would have called cops if I'd felt more pressured. Just makes me angry that a woman has to feel unsafe in a nice town even with a Doberman. They do t know she's a wuss.


That's nice that you got the book for so little. Good job.

I would have been scared too. Glad you are careful. I have had concerns for you so feel better knowing you have places nearby that you can get to if needed. Yes, it really is a shame.

We have all his books. YAY The New man, The Mark, Living Time, and volumes of commentaries on the teachings of Gurdjieff.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Pacer, sorry you are having to drive on ice and even before, scrape all the ice off the car to get in. Terrible driving conditions. That is one good thing about being retired, but I know you have a long ways to go for that. It seemed like I had a long ways to go too and then I blinked and it was here. Prayers for you and all those who have to drive and our Kehinkle too, along with my sister's children who are truck drivers.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, what a beautiful girl your daughter is and you look vibrant and might I say lovely for just coming from the gym. Probably due to being out of pain for a while too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely to see you both! If that is your mess- you've not seen me when I have my hair everywhere! It is still hot, so I think the rain will evaporate quickly- no sign yet of the young men with my keys.


People don't seem to realize how long it seems when you are waiting for them to arrive. Hope it doesn't rain the days you are moving.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pacer said:


> Thanks for the prayers for safe travels. It is important during these winter months. I lock my doors while I am driving as it is dark when I am driving to work. It is not unusual to sometimes see teenagers walking in a group which seems a bit suspicious in the 4-5 AM time periods. I don't see it as much in the cold of winter which is good. During the winter I have to contend with slippery roads. Yesterday the roads were much icier than today and a person walked across the road in a curve that is dangerous when slippery conditions are present. I was so glad that I saw him as he wore all black clothes and I would not have been able to stop on the ice. On a good day, people drive the posted speed of 50 MPH so not a good road to walk across in the 1st place. I was going much slower due to the ice.


I've noticed people walking at night in dark clothes and riding bikes with no reflectors or blinkers. They must be suicidal, but the thing is, we have to live the rest of our lives with that moment in our mind if we hit them. I wonder if they truly realize how difficult it is to see them.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Half past midnight and I'm just waiting for my meds to kick in.
> 
> Julie, hope you get the keys soon and your move goes smoothly.
> 
> Gwen lovely photo of you and Hannah.
> 
> sending healing vibes to those who need them and everyone have a good week end.
> 
> night night x


You have a good week end too. Imagine the meds have kicked in by now. Probably 2 am your time.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Spider said:


> Gwen, great picture of you and your daughter!!
> Thanks Sam for the recipes and agree you shouldn't be out in the cold running around like that!!!


 :XD: :XD: :XD: Sam, did you know they take satellite pictures that show the numbers on license plates. Go to Zillow.com and look at some of the homes. There might just be a photo in the future of you running to Heidi's. LOL


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kansas g-ma said:


> Gwen, that is such a nice pix of you and Hannah. Your hair is a mess??? Good thing you didn't see mine today as it REALLY was a mess-- windy, walked to center with scarf over head, then had to model the bear cowl/hood and raccoon one that I sent to Chicago later. Everyone was very curious about them but agreed they would keep my grandson & wife warm. I told DGS I needed a pix to share here. Camera not working right now, need to have it looked at.


I really do want to see those, Please.


----------



## flyty1n

Just got caught up. Wonderful recipes again Sam, thank you so much. Another spring like day here in Utah, but a bit of rain is predicted and we are hoping for snow in the mountains. I am hoping that by this time Julie has the keys in hand and will be ready to start the actual movement to the new home. I appreciate the summary a lot and thank you for it.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> I have finished my ears for the gray one as well--but forgot to go down in needle size, so it looks more like a rabbit than a wolf. :XD: I still like it, though, and I will try to get a photo of it soon.


That is cute that your wolf looks more like a rabbit. A wolf in rabbit's clothing. :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Kansas g-ma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden, I used to have a small grocery 4 blocks down the street, would go by each day and check their markdowns on meat-- seldom paid full price for anything. Unfortunately they moved and I really miss them. Lucky you with the nephew.[/
> 
> It definitely helps now that my husband can't work any more , also helps that nephew isn't married and I'm his favourite auntie or so I keep telling him 😀
> 
> 
> 
> That sure does help. So glad you have someone looking out for you.
Click to expand...


----------



## pearlone

Just marking my spot for now. Be back in the am hopefully.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> that is very scary joy - if it happens again I would be calling the police and telling them. in fact - I probably would have called them this time just to let them know. --- sam


That's a good idea Sam as some other girl/woman might not be as lucky.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, lest I forget....we love bean burgers, etc. Thank you. You always have such interesting and lovely recipes with something for everyone. Every week you amaze me. Thank you. I think this cheese below might even be good on one of the burgers with tomato and onion. Mmmmmmm.

Tonight I made cashew cheese for a zucchini lasagna. I didn't say anything before as I thought I would wait and see what it was like, but it was wonderful. If anybody out there is allergic to dairy, this is a good alternative and it wasn't hard. I just used that stick blender:
Basic Raw Cashew Cheese
Print Share
2 cups raw cashews soaked in filtered water for 2  4 hours (soaking is optional)
1/4 cup  1/2 cup filtered water as needed for desired consistency
1/4 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
1/2 cup nutritional yeast
2 to 4 cloves fresh garlic minced (depending on preference)
1 tsp Celtic sea salt
1 tsp granulated garlic (optional)
1 Tbsp freshly chopped flat leaf parsley (optional)
Place the cashews, nutritional yeast, 1/2 of the water, 1/2 of the lemon juice, garlic and sea salt in the food processor and pulse until roughly blended.
Gradually add in more lemon juice, garlic and salt to taste. I have listed granulated garlic as optional. I find this is a nice touch if you like a garlicky cheese.
Transfer the cheese to a bowl, and stir through the parsley if using. 
I like my cheese the consistency of ricotta. The more water you add, the creamier and thinner the cheese will become. Add less water for a thicker, more rustic cheese.

For a different flavour omit the nutritional yeast, garlic and 1/2 of the lemon juice from the basic recipe and try adding and making:


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> Greetings from a very rainy Scottsdale. It's been raining all day-putting a damper on the golf tournament and pre Super Bowl celebrations.
> 
> We are still getting stuff out of storage and gradually getting it put away. I'm taking my time. I can sympathize with Julie and where she is right now.
> 
> Sassafras-I was given a Z pack with an inhaler and cough medicine when I was sick. I am much better though there is a bit of cough that still lingers.
> 
> Thanks for the recipes Sam. Burgers are always good and I love anything cherry.
> 
> Also appreciate the summaries every week. Thank you!


Wouldn't you know that it would rain at this time when you hardly ever get rain. Glad you are feeling better and hope that cough disappears soon.

That's right. You are still unpacking from a move. How are things going at the new place?


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> People don't seem to realize how long it seems when you are waiting for them to arrive. Hope it doesn't rain the days you are moving.


That is for real! the rain has lifted, I should be praying for more- but I don't want just now!


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Just got caught up. Wonderful recipes again Sam, thank you so much. Another spring like day here in Utah, but a bit of rain is predicted and we are hoping for snow in the mountains. I am hoping that by this time Julie has the keys in hand and will be ready to start the actual movement to the new home. I appreciate the summary a lot and thank you for it.


Still waiting- only half an hour to my deadline and I will call!


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Sam, did you know they take satellite pictures that show the numbers on license plates. Go to Zillow.com and look at some of the homes. There might just be a photo in the future of you running to Heidi's. LOL


The last time I looked at street view of my house, I was in the front yard in the Google earth photo--and I never saw the car with the cameras go by! :shock:


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> That is cute that your wolf looks more like a rabbit. A wolf in rabbit's clothing. :XD: :XD: :XD:


I'll have to remember that one! :lol:


----------



## purl2diva

Cashmeregma said:


> Wouldn't you know that it would rain at this time when you hardly ever get rain. Glad you are feeling better and hope that cough disappears soon.
> 
> That's right. You are still unpacking from a move. How are things going at the new place?


Very well. We only rent each year but we are in a new place after spending twelve years at another. This one has the plus of a covered parking garage(great when the temps reach the 80's and90's) as well as garbage and recycling pick up five days a week.

The reason we have so much in storage is that this is minimally furnished- no such things as garlic press, spatulas, wooden spoons and many other things I consider essential. We also have a printer, scanner and other electronic toys DH feels are necessary

We pack the storage stuff in shopping bags (such as used for grocery shopping). Much easier to carry than boxes and we can control the weight.
The first two weeks we are here and the last two tend to be hectic but it is preferable to dealing with cold and snow.


----------



## nittergma

A great start to this weeks tea party Sam. I probably should be catching up on last weeks but thought I'd get in here. Tomorrow I'll be helping my son move and then be away for a few days.
I'm so glad your move is happening soon Julie I'm sure you'll be so glad to be settled again. It's hard to read about the ones in pain from conditions and injuries I hope improvement comes soon.
I think I'll head back and find some of the pictures in the last weeks tp and be back later.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> A great start to this weeks tea party Sam. I probably should be catching up on last weeks but thought I'd get in here. Tomorrow I'll be helping my son move and then be away for a few days.
> I'm so glad your move is happening soon Julie I'm sure you'll be so glad to be settled again. It's hard to read about the ones in pain from conditions and injuries I hope improvement comes soon.
> I think I'll head back and find some of the pictures in the last weeks tp and be back later.


Should not be much longer!


----------



## Lurker 2

Well, I have found out the reason for the delay- the previous tenants did not hand in the keys- so they are changing the locks- and will get the keys to me once they have them. Back to waiting!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie glad you got some much needed rain. Do hope it clears before you begin the actual move though and hope it cools down just a bit for you.
> 
> Purl2Diva glad the z-pak helped you. I don't envy you, Julie, or Martina with the moving and unpacking after packing. It would take us weeks to go through and purge if we had to move.
> 
> News just showed pictures of the man scaling Niagra Falls frozen section that folks were mentioning last week. Absolutely nuts! Showed him using a pick to pull himself up as chunks of ice would then fall around him. I like adventures and have been known to take a few chances but that looks just crazy to me.
> 
> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


~~~She is SO pretty! Gets it from her mama!
You should print this and frame it...a Keeper!


----------



## tami_ohio

Just a quick stop before bed. First chance all day, but for a minute or two. Hugs and prayers as needed! Lots of catch up tomorrow to do, and another busy day.


----------



## 81brighteyes

The beautiful spring-like days we've had all week are going to leave by tomorrow afternoon when we have a big drop in temperatures and rain. It was a delight to go shopping with only a sweater cardigan one day and that not needed yesterday. As welcome as these days are, it's quite difficult to return so rapidly to colder weather, but that gives us the opportunity to try some "comfort foods" once again. I have to wonder how Sam gets any knitting done with all the research he does for the weekly recipes. Little wonder he doesn't have enough time to dress in the morning and runs next door in his undies. tsk tsk Take care everyone and may you all have a relaxing weekend. Praying all with physical problems will be well again.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: Sam, did you know they take satellite pictures that show the numbers on license plates. Go to Zillow.com and look at some of the homes. There might just be a photo in the future of you running to Heidi's. LOL


    :lol: :lol: :lol: That would be hilarious!!!!
I might even pay to see that!.....Go Sam Go!


----------



## Spider

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That would be hilarious!!!!
> I might even pay to see that!.....Go Sam Go!


Me, too. Linda


----------



## Gweniepooh

I know you are tired of the waiting but actually having the locks changed is a positive for you. No worry of them coming back in anger because of eviction and bothering your belongings. 


Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have found out the reason for the delay- the previous tenants did not hand in the keys- so they are changing the locks- and will get the keys to me once they have them. Back to waiting!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> I know you are tired of the waiting but actually having the locks changed is a positive for you. No worry of them coming back in anger because of eviction and bothering your belongings.


Oh I agree, Gwen! I would have felt most unsafe.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is sweet of you to say that Carol. She looks so much like her dad's mom. We have a picture of her GrannyFranny in an evening gown and it is Hannah all over. Would you believe she actually has blonde hair but likes it dyed dark. My hair was naturally almost black yet both of my girls have either blonde or strawberry blonde hair. Hannah's dad had stawberry blonde hair and older DD's dad had auburn hair.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~She is SO pretty! Gets it from her mama!
> You should print this and frame it...a Keeper!


----------



## Spider

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh I agree, Gwen! I would have felt most unsafe.


Just hope the place is left in good shape for you. You sure don't need any more set backs.


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Just hope the place is left in good shape for you. You sure don't need any more set backs.


I believe they are working on it!


----------



## sassafras123

Daralene, the book is The Reality of Being by Jeanne Salzmann. I'm impressed you have all his books. Did you get them when you lived in Europe?
Gwennie, you look radiant and daughter is beautiful. Water exercise certainly agrees with you.


----------



## kehinkle

Hi all,
Still have not read all of last week's. Was a busy week for me; short runs every day but most of them were in the evenings. Have one tomorrow night as well. Not complaining, though. Have spent the week in Michigan and Ohio. 
Was home over the weekend as Lila had a vet appt on Monday and my last load was to Detroit area. Also needed oil change, tire rotation and a headlight replaced. $37.99 just for a small bulb! Lila appt was for a follow-up on her cold. He also have her a immunization for something that raccoons and squirrels have in their urine. Thought it was wise as we are in so many places. She gets the second shot in three weeks. She's doing fine. I think she would hibernate if she could. Hates going out in the snow and cold. I don't blame her though. I would like to, too.
Sorry to hear so many are sick with the crud that has been going around. My DD1 had it. My DGS was sick on Sunday. Only a 24 hr thing. But then I got it on Tuesday. No fun trying to drive and feeling like up chucking. Felt like I had been run over. Lasted just over a day and by Thursday was feeling better. Then my DD2 and my DSIL got it. So none escaped in that household.
Hope everyone starts to feel better.
Julie, hope the weather and helpers hold for your move. 
Joy, glad they were able to get Tim seen and that your trip to and from was uneventful. 
Happy anniversary to Daralene and DH. Sorry about your fall and the guy backing into your car. Hope things are resolved fast.
Caren, rooms are looking good. My DGD1 is a board certified cosmologist but can never get her to do cuts or nails. She is now working on her BA in social work.
Sam, you may live out in the country but that road is pretty heavily trafficked. You may give someone the vapours, if they see you in just under clothes. Great recipes by the way. May have to get my DD2 to try one or two.
Still haven't finished my socks or shawls. Haven't felt like it. Maybe tomorrow while waiting to pickup the load. 
Betty, I hope you can get the granddaughter issues settled. I have one that unfortunately has never taken to me. She's a step although I don't think of her that way. When I visit them, I'm nice to her only to get snubbed in return do now I mostly ignore her. She's 16 now and I've known her for 10 yrs. She was told that I wasn't her real grandmother and didn't have to listen to me. Maybe someday, the tables will be turned on the ones who act nasty to elders.
Write enough for now. Will try to keep up this week.
Take care,
Kathy


----------



## jheiens

It's late and Tim, Pop and I are having pancakes for breakfast in the morning. And Tim and I are really ''morning people''. And he went to bed a bit early this evening. I think he's bored and missed the breakfast for lunch menu at school yesterday because we were still waiting to get his back attended at the neurosurgeon's.

Take care and rest well. Keep warm. We are expecting a severe winter mess over the next 3 days.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Julie, hope the weather and helpers hold for your move.


As do I, as do I!


----------



## kehinkle

Found this on pinterest.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> I've noticed people walking at night in dark clothes and riding bikes with no reflectors or blinkers. They must be suicidal, but the thing is, we have to live the rest of our lives with that moment in our mind if we hit them. I wonder if they truly realize how difficult it is to see them.


~~~I often think about all this when driving at night...and encountering bike riders.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> It's late and Tim, Pop and I are having pancakes for breakfast in the morning. And Tim and I are really ''morning people''. And he went to bed a bit early this evening. I think he's bored and missed the breakfast for lunch menu at school yesterday because we were still waiting to get his back attended at the neurosurgeon's.
> 
> Take care and rest well. Keep warm. We are expecting a severe winter mess over the next 3 days.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Of course it is still January, and although some have had warmer weather it is far too early for settled days yet. Tomorrow is February here. Traditionally our hottest month.
Fiddling around on the computer- because I really can't do much more till these boxes go.


----------



## iamsam

great picture of both of you gwen - I miss the purple hair. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Julie glad you got some much needed rain. Do hope it clears before you begin the actual move though and hope it cools down just a bit for you.
> 
> Purl2Diva glad the z-pak helped you. I don't envy you, Julie, or Martina with the moving and unpacking after packing. It would take us weeks to go through and purge if we had to move.
> 
> News just showed pictures of the man scaling Niagra Falls frozen section that folks were mentioning last week. Absolutely nuts! Showed him using a pick to pull himself up as chunks of ice would then fall around him. I like adventures and have been known to take a few chances but that looks just crazy to me.
> 
> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


----------



## iamsam

it's called having a good afternoon nap. --- sam



pacer said:


> Well I have been up since 2 AM so my body is starting to demand sleep. I don't know how you do it Sam and Gwen...and others who stay up until I am leaving for work. My body does not allow me to stay up so late. Take care.


----------



## Gweniepooh

It is still there Sam just very light. Need to get it done again but have been trying to be a bit more frugal so haven't. It will get done eventually. Plus with it pulled back it is more hidden.


thewren said:


> great picture of both of you gwen - I miss the purple hair. --- sam


----------



## iamsam

I need to try this - what comes after the colon in the last sentence? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, lest I forget....we love bean burgers, etc. Thank you. You always have such interesting and lovely recipes with something for everyone. Every week you amaze me. Thank you. I think this cheese below might even be good on one of the burgers with tomato and onion. Mmmmmmm.
> 
> Tonight I made cashew cheese for a zucchini lasagna. I didn't say anything before as I thought I would wait and see what it was like, but it was wonderful. If anybody out there is allergic to dairy, this is a good alternative and it wasn't hard. I just used that stick blender:
> Basic Raw Cashew Cheese
> Print Share
> 2 cups raw cashews soaked in filtered water for 2  4 hours (soaking is optional)
> 1/4 cup  1/2 cup filtered water as needed for desired consistency
> 1/4 cup freshly squeezed lemon juice
> 1/2 cup nutritional yeast
> 2 to 4 cloves fresh garlic minced (depending on preference)
> 1 tsp Celtic sea salt
> 1 tsp granulated garlic (optional)
> 1 Tbsp freshly chopped flat leaf parsley (optional)
> Place the cashews, nutritional yeast, 1/2 of the water, 1/2 of the lemon juice, garlic and sea salt in the food processor and pulse until roughly blended.
> Gradually add in more lemon juice, garlic and salt to taste. I have listed granulated garlic as optional. I find this is a nice touch if you like a garlicky cheese.
> Transfer the cheese to a bowl, and stir through the parsley if using.
> I like my cheese the consistency of ricotta. The more water you add, the creamier and thinner the cheese will become. Add less water for a thicker, more rustic cheese.
> 
> For a different flavour omit the nutritional yeast, garlic and 1/2 of the lemon juice from the basic recipe and try adding and making:


----------



## iamsam

where is you son moving - and be sure to let him do all the heavy lifting. ---- sam



nittergma said:


> A great start to this weeks tea party Sam. I probably should be catching up on last weeks but thought I'd get in here. Tomorrow I'll be helping my son move and then be away for a few days.
> I'm so glad your move is happening soon Julie I'm sure you'll be so glad to be settled again. It's hard to read about the ones in pain from conditions and injuries I hope improvement comes soon.
> I think I'll head back and find some of the pictures in the last weeks tp and be back later.


----------



## iamsam

that is worth waiting for Julie - smart move on their part - you don't want unwelcome visitors some evening to just let themselves in with their own key. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have found out the reason for the delay- the previous tenants did not hand in the keys- so they are changing the locks- and will get the keys to me once they have them. Back to waiting!


----------



## iamsam

it really isn't that far. if anyone gets off on what goes on in my house - even being outside in my boxers - they definitely need to get a life. lolol --- sam --- just think - if they did film it I might be notorious. rotflmao



Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That would be hilarious!!!!
> I might even pay to see that!.....Go Sam Go!


----------



## iamsam

good to hear from you Kathy - stay out of the area - we are to get snow starting Saturday night up to and including Monday morning - you know it will drift - they are calling for possible nine inches in our area - don't think it will be snowing heavily all that time for that amount of snow - but you know what happens in flat ohio when the wind blows. and on super bowl sunday no less. --- sam



kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Still have not read all of last week's. Was a busy week for me; short runs every day but most of them were in the evenings. Have one tomorrow night as well. Not complaining, though. Have spent the week in Michigan and Ohio.
> Was home over the weekend as Lila had a vet appt on Monday and my last load was to Detroit area. Also needed oil change, tire rotation and a headlight replaced. $37.99 just for a small bulb! Lila appt was for a follow-up on her cold. He also have her a immunization for something that raccoons and squirrels have in their urine. Thought it was wise as we are in so many places. She gets the second shot in three weeks. She's doing fine. I think she would hibernate if she could. Hates going out in the snow and cold. I don't blame her though. I would like to, too.
> Sorry to hear so many are sick with the crud that has been going around. My DD1 had it. My DGS was sick on Sunday. Only a 24 hr thing. But then I got it on Tuesday. No fun trying to drive and feeling like up chucking. Felt like I had been run over. Lasted just over a day and by Thursday was feeling better. Then my DD2 and my DSIL got it. So none escaped in that household.
> Hope everyone starts to feel better.
> Julie, hope the weather and helpers hold for your move.
> Joy, glad they were able to get Tim seen and that your trip to and from was uneventful.
> Happy anniversary to Daralene and DH. Sorry about your fall and the guy backing into your car. Hope things are resolved fast.
> Caren, rooms are looking good. My DGD1 is a board certified cosmologist but can never get her to do cuts or nails. She is now working on her BA in social work.
> Sam, you may live out in the country but that road is pretty heavily trafficked. You may give someone the vapours, if they see you in just under clothes. Great recipes by the way. May have to get my DD2 to try one or two.
> Still haven't finished my socks or shawls. Haven't felt like it. Maybe tomorrow while waiting to pickup the load.
> Betty, I hope you can get the granddaughter issues settled. I have one that unfortunately has never taken to me. She's a step although I don't think of her that way. When I visit them, I'm nice to her only to get snubbed in return do now I mostly ignore her. She's 16 now and I've known her for 10 yrs. She was told that I wasn't her real grandmother and didn't have to listen to me. Maybe someday, the tables will be turned on the ones who act nasty to elders.
> Write enough for now. Will try to keep up this week.
> Take care,
> Kathy


----------



## iamsam

was in Sonja that ran out of yarn - should send this to her. ---- sam



kehinkle said:


> Found this on pinterest.


----------



## Glennys 2

Great start on this week Sam. Just marking my spot. Like everyone else this last week has been bazaar for me and next week will not be any different.


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> was in Sonja that ran out of yarn - should send this to her. ---- sam


I thought that first thing too, when I saw that about the skein running out. LOL

Off to bed...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Well I'm going to go watch a show on netflix so will see ya'll in the morning. TTYL Prayers and hugs for everyone.


----------



## cmaliza

Marking my spot....I got caught up...but in a few hours I will be miles behind! oh well....Sweet dreams...hugs...prayers to all..


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> that is worth waiting for Julie - smart move on their part - you don't want unwelcome visitors some evening to just let themselves in with their own key. --- sam


Oh, I am not quibbling! I had for some time been concerned about what their attitude might be- Hopefully this will completely foil any move on their part.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Sam, some really great sounding recipes. I love flapper pie, have any of the rest of you tried it? It is a traditional prairie desert. I have made salmon burgers before but rather than raw filets, I use canned salmon, great for when I forget to take meat from the freezer. The bacon wrapped chicken sounds great too.
Gwen, great picture of you & Hannah.
Joy, kind of scary having someone bother you on your walk, I would think a Doberman would keep the kooks at bay!
Sam, dashing to Heidi's in your knickers is probably not a good idea, if you get chilled you might end up back in the spa.
Well, better get o bed as the GKs will be up early I'm sure.


----------



## iamsam

I'm going to bed before it get to be silly o'clock. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


I'm glad your daughter is feeling better . She looks beautiful . If you think you look a mess you should ve seen me yesterday I cleaned the bedrooms then coughed and sneezed , rubbed itchy eyes all because of allergies (dust included) went past mirror and burst out laughing . Hair stuck up in every direction and more dirt on my face than in the rubbish bag that I had just put out and said hello to delivery man at least now I know why I got a funny look 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Found this on pinterest.


I have kept this as a reminder that sometimes nice surprises come from running out of the colour you are using .


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> was in Sonja that ran out of yarn - should send this to her. ---- sam


Already spotted it and kept it has a reminder


----------



## Normaedern

Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup: 
Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras, I am sorry that you felt threatened. A most unpleasant experience.


----------



## PurpleFi

Normaedern said:


> Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup:
> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


That is a fantastic picture.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from snowy Surrey. It was snowing heavily at 4am, but only a little left now.

Sending healing hugs and vibes to all.


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup:
> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


Good morning Norma you got lots of strong winds too . Lovely photo makes you wonder where it's come from and how far it's travelled
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from snowy Surrey. It was snowing heavily at 4am, but only a little left now.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all.


I thought the snow we have had would be gone this morning as I thought it rained half the night but it must have been hailstones as now everything is frozen . Hope you are feeling a lot better this morning . Does the cold weather make things worse for you?


----------



## Normaedern

Gweniepooh said:


> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


You both look lovely :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

thewren said:


> do you have time to post a picture. please. --- sam


Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> That's nice that you got the book for so little. Good job.
> 
> We have all his books. YAY The New man, The Mark, Living Time, and volumes of commentaries on the teachings of Gurdjieff.


He comes over as such a lovely man. I am hope that this afternoon will be quiet.
:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> I've noticed people walking at night in dark clothes and riding bikes with no reflectors or blinkers. They must be suicidal, but the thing is, we have to live the rest of our lives with that moment in our mind if we hit them. I wonder if they truly realize how difficult it is to see them.


I have often though the same.


----------



## Normaedern

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, the book is The Reality of Being by Jeanne Salzmann. I'm impressed you have all his books. Did you get them when you lived in Europe?
> Gwennie, you look radiant and daughter is beautiful. Water exercise certainly agrees with you.


I have that book. I have read it. As students of Gurdjieff we are encoraged to study. She is a very deep read!


----------



## Normaedern

kehinkle said:


> Found this on pinterest.


 :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Purple, your white looks lovely stuff but not good to be out in.


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: That would be hilarious!!!!
> I might even pay to see that!.....Go Sam Go!


But weren't you absolutely frozen cold, Sam??! The image in my head :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


It looks lovely and it looks as though it has come out as you planned it :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

Gweniepooh said:


> I know you are tired of the waiting but actually having the locks changed is a positive for you. No worry of them coming back in anger because of eviction and bothering your belongings.


Very true. And "patience is a virtue" as I was frequently told as a child. Not that I'm particularly blessed with it! So {{{{{patience and hugs}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> It looks lovely and it looks as though it has come out as you planned it :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> that is very scary joy - if it happens again I would be calling the police and telling them. in fact - I probably would have called them this time just to let them know. --- sam


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie glad you got some much needed rain. Do hope it clears before you begin the actual move though and hope it cools down just a bit for you.
> 
> Purl2Diva glad the z-pak helped you. I don't envy you, Julie, or Martina with the moving and unpacking after packing. It would take us weeks to go through and purge if we had to move.
> 
> News just showed pictures of the man scaling Niagra Falls frozen section that folks were mentioning last week. Absolutely nuts! Showed him using a pick to pull himself up as chunks of ice would then fall around him. I like adventures and have been known to take a few chances but that looks just crazy to me.
> 
> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


Nice photo of you both. I am glad she is starting to feel better. :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Read this one as well- no comemnting but now that I am caught up maybeI can join in tomorrow.
Had a nice night with Mum and one DB and SIL came down for a couple of hours as well. The went to visit friends of my DB in CHina as they have girls round my nieces age so we will be having a bit to do with them over the next few months.
My niece seems much happeir now to stay than she was when it looked like she might stay in the middle of last year.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from snowy Surrey. It was snowing heavily at 4am, but only a little left now.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and morning Josephine. I think we may have had the same snowfall as you but I wasn't around at 4.00am to see. By the time I surfaced there were only a few very small white patches. Sun trying to come out now so I'm hoping we have a nice cold but sunny day. I'm doing the rounds of builders merchants at the moment trying to find a stair rail that I like. I've decided the time has come to have something to hang on to going up stairs or more importantly to grab as I fall down them!


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


Looks great - and as if you had planned it this way! :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

Normaedern said:


> Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup:
> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


Norma that is a great picture.


----------



## angelam

Normaedern said:


> Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup:
> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


Norma that is a great picture.


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


Lovely Sonja. The white finishes it off beautifully.


----------



## angelam

I think my laptop is having a wobbly this morning. I had problems logging on and now it posts part of someone elses message at the start of Good morning Josephine. I'll send you healing hugs anyway! Then it double posts!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Thought this was appropriate for our group....hope all the bumps, bruises, incisions, surgery spots are all clearing up and healing.

I received our Burpee's seed catalog yesterday so I read through that last evening and started making my list--I think I'm getting Spring Fever...QVC is running all their plants and flowers too...think I'm going to try to do a yellow, white and purple theme this year....leaning toward clematis, wisteria, large bloomed petunias, and rose bushes.

We're headed up north to DH's twin's new cottage on the lake -- Dan and Linda and their sons purchased a place to spend the weekends. It's about 2 hours north of here (about 1/2 hour south of our DS's place) - so I'm retracing the road trip I took earlier in the week. I have a blueberry lemon bundt cake in the oven and once it's done, we'll head out.

A funny thing happened yesterday at 5:30 a.m. I received a text from our DDIL that read "can you come back up"? So I immediately thought that DGD#2 was still sick so I texted back - sure, I'll repack and head on up. She had texted to our DS from upstairs to downstairs for him to come up to help with DGD#2 while she took her shower. He was downstairs starting to pack lunches and getting breakfast ready. DDIL had just picked the last message on the iPhone which had been one that I was on while up there....she texted right back to say that she was sorry and hoped she had woken me (she hadn't)...and we had a good laugh about it. 

Time to get off of here and pack up some clothes. I'll see you all later on Sunday.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Love the photo of the boat that's washed up to the shore...could be a painting.

I also love the white on the baby cardigan with the white buttons and flower---very pretty.

Gwen - that photo of you and Hannah is wonderful---good to hear she's feeling better. My hair is quite long now too and need to get in to have it cut -- just been too busy or too sick to think about sitting for a perm and cut. Don't know why I hate going so much - I like the result; just not 3 hours of sitting around and the cost!

Everyone in the path of this new storm - please stay safe and warm. Mary and Kathy -- so glad you are staying safe on the icy roads.

Julie - glad they're changing the locks. For some one who has owned property for rental, I would think that this would be standard practice when one renter moves out (no matter whether evicted or voluntarily) before the new one moves in and should already have been factored in before telling you when you'd have keys and be able to get in. I hope you can hang in there for a couple of more days (I know more waiting)...just to give them ample time to clean, repaint, repair, etc. before you move your stuff in. I don't want them to have the excuse that they "rushed" things to get you in there and then have things go awry once you get in there.

Purple - your garden looks lovely even with snow---we still have a white covering--but it's from an older snow; it's just been so cold that nothing has melted...the positive of that is that there isn't any mud either--that's one of the things I hate the most with late winter-early Spring.


----------



## TNS

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


That is perfect, Sonja. You've created a very special piece by running out of yarn. What's next in the Thrills and Chills?


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Love the photo of the boat that's washed up to the shore...could be a painting.
> ...
> 
> Julie - glad they're changing the locks. For some one who has owned property for rental, I would think that this would be standard practice when one renter moves out (no matter whether evicted or voluntarily) before the new one moves in and should already have been factored in before telling you when you'd have keys and be able to get in. I hope you can hang in there for a couple of more days (I know more waiting)...just to give them ample time to clean, repaint, repair, etc. before you move your stuff in. I don't want them to have the excuse that they "rushed" things to get you in there and then have things go awry once you get in there.
> 
> Purple - your garden looks lovely even with snow---we still have a white covering--but it's from an older snow; it's just been so cold that nothing has melted...the positive of that is that there isn't any mud either--that's one of the things I hate the most with late winter-early Spring.


Agreeing with you, Rookie. The law is that the old tenants have to pay the cost of the locksmith- but I think part of the problem is that it is the weekend. The two young men who have been volunteered by their dad, pointed out that he did not know their prior commitments. So it may not be till Wednesday or Thursday, that we do the move.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> I thought the snow we have had would be gone this morning as I thought it rained half the night but it must have been hailstones as now everything is frozen . Hope you are feeling a lot better this morning . Does the cold weather make things worse for you?


Good morning Sonja, the snow is not staying, but I do not intend to go out this week end, plenty of knitting and sewing to do. I do not like being cold especially my feet and hands as I have Raynauds as part of the fm and the cold certainly makes things worse, I am so pleased that the heating has now been fixed. How are you today, is your knee ok now? x


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


That is so pretty and the contrast neckline looks lovely. x


----------



## TNS

Purple and Normaedern, great photos! Has the boat got a name anywhere? And love the photo of you and DD, Gwen.


----------



## Normaedern

angelam said:


> Norma that is a great picture.


He took it with is very old mobile phone so he was surprised it was any good.


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning from snowy Surrey. It was snowing heavily at 4am, but only a little left now.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and morning Josephine. I think we may have had the same snowfall as you but I wasn't around at 4.00am to see. By the time I surfaced there were only a few very small white patches. Sun trying to come out now so I'm hoping we have a nice cold but sunny day. I'm doing the rounds of builders merchants at the moment trying to find a stair rail that I like. I've decided the time has come to have something to hang on to going up stairs or more importantly to grab as I fall down them!
> 
> 
> 
> Sensible idea, Mr P has threatened me with a stair lift, but I told him where he could put it. I am not ready for one of those yet and after my op I will be fine going up the stairs on my bottom! Have a good week end. xxx
Click to expand...


----------



## Normaedern

TNS said:


> Purple and Normaedern, great photos! Has the boat got a name anywhere? And love the photo of you and DD, Gwen.


No it didn't and he thought it had been underwater for some time. We have a small fishing industry so I think one of the men will pick it up and mend it. They are very thrifty :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Agreeing with you, Rookie. The law is that the old tenants have to pay the cost of the locksmith- but I think part of the problem is that it is the weekend. The two young men who have been volunteered by their dad, pointed out that he did not know their prior commitments. So it may not be till Wednesday or Thursday, that we do the move.


What a pest it is so long. Can you at least get in to see the place while waiting for the locksmith? That would help you with your mental thinking about the move. Sure you must really want to see inside.

Got distracted by following online the final of the Asian Cup (soccer). Australia won in extra time against Korea- I think I heard that they were chasing their first piece of silver ware- in which case I am susre they will be extremely excited.
Tomorrow Australia play England in the final of the Tri-series in cricket and there is the final in the ?Australian Open (a grand slam tennis match anyway). Not sure who got in last night but Andrew Murray from Scotland is playing. I always go for him if he is not playing an Aussie as I both Scotland and my brothers 1st and 2nd names are Andrew Murray (named after my maternal grandfather- the one from up Sonja's way).
So a very big weekend in Australia for international sport.
And now I will head off to bed. See you all sometime tomorrow. Reasonably early start tomorrow as my SIL returns to China and we take over care of my niece.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> What a pest it is so long. Can you at least get in to see the place while waiting for the locksmith? That would help you with your mental thinking about the move. Sure you must really want to see inside.
> 
> Got distracted by following online the final of the Asian Cup (soccer). Australia won in extra time against Korea- I think I heard that they were chasing their first piece of silver ware- in which case I am susre they will be extremely excited.
> Tomorrow Australia play England in the final of the Tri-series in cricket and there is the final in the ?Australian Open (a grand slam tennis match anyway). Not sure who got in last night but Andrew Murray from Scotland is playing. I always go for him if he is not playing an Aussie as I both Scotland and my brothers 1st and 2nd names are Andrew Murray (named after my maternal grandfather- the one from up Sonja's way).
> So a very big weekend in Australia for international sport.
> And now I will head off to bed. See you all sometime tomorrow. Reasonably early start tomorrow as my SIL returns to China and we take over care of my niece.


If I don't see them tomorrow, I will be asking on Monday. I was careful to stress that I am busy Sunday mornings.


----------



## NanaCaren

Darlene thank you for this. I had one similar book marked, I thought. I will try this one out today see how it tastes.


----------



## KateB

Just noticed on the Digest that it's *Agnes's* birthday today! She hasn't posted since last week, so I hope you're ok Agnes?


----------



## martina

Happy Birthday Agnes. 
No snow here at the moment but it has been forecast and is very cold.
Just getting some lunch then doing some knitting.
Have a good day all.


----------



## Capri18

I always look forward to your recipes, Sam. I saved several of them..thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Happy Birthday/Penbwyldd Hapus i ti, Agnes.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie glad you got some much needed rain. Do hope it clears before you begin the actual move though and hope it cools down just a bit for you.
> 
> Purl2Diva glad the z-pak helped you. I don't envy you, Julie, or Martina with the moving and unpacking after packing. It would take us weeks to go through and purge if we had to move.
> 
> News just showed pictures of the man scaling Niagra Falls frozen section that folks were mentioning last week. Absolutely nuts! Showed him using a pick to pull himself up as chunks of ice would then fall around him. I like adventures and have been known to take a few chances but that looks just crazy to me.
> 
> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


Two lovely ladies!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> Thanks for the prayers for safe travels. It is important during these winter months. I lock my doors while I am driving as it is dark when I am driving to work. It is not unusual to sometimes see teenagers walking in a group which seems a bit suspicious in the 4-5 AM time periods. I don't see it as much in the cold of winter which is good. During the winter I have to contend with slippery roads. Yesterday the roads were much icier than today and a person walked across the road in a curve that is dangerous when slippery conditions are present. I was so glad that I saw him as he wore all black clothes and I would not have been able to stop on the ice. On a good day, people drive the posted speed of 50 MPH so not a good road to walk across in the 1st place. I was going much slower due to the ice.


I often wonder where parents of teens are when they're out roaming the streets at ungodly hours! When we hear of a teen being shot, and it's way too often, it's usually at one of those ungodly hours!
Although last week in an adjoining city, a teen was shot in the middle of the afternoon through the front door of his house. His stepfather was standing behind him...can you imagine the horror he felt seeing his stepson shot 5 times after he closed the door!!!?
I always pray for your safety as I know you drive in the dark no matter the road conditions.
Hugs
Junek


----------



## angelam

KateB said:


> Just noticed on the Digest that it's *Agnes's* birthday today! She hasn't posted since last week, so I hope you're ok Agnes?


Happy Birthday Agnes. Hope you're having a wonderful day and managing to keep warm up there in the frozen North!


----------



## nittergma

I don't know if I've seen you here before but wanted to welcome you! I love the picture on your avatar.


Capri18 said:


> I always look forward to your recipes, Sam. I saved several of them..thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have found out the reason for the delay- the previous tenants did not hand in the keys- so they are changing the locks- and will get the keys to me once they have them. Back to waiting!


Since the old tenants didn't sound like very nice people, it's probably just as well the locks are changed. They might have had duplicates made and it would be horrible to have them steal from you while you're out!!
Junek


----------



## TNS

A warm Happy Birthday greeting from the Channel Islands!


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Read this one as well- no comemnting but now that I am caught up maybeI can join in tomorrow.
> Had a nice night with Mum and one DB and SIL came down for a couple of hours as well. The went to visit friends of my DB in CHina as they have girls round my nieces age so we will be having a bit to do with them over the next few months.
> My niece seems much happeir now to stay than she was when it looked like she might stay in the middle of last year.


It sounds like you are all having a lovely visit catching up with everybody . I hope your niece really like her new school and makes lots of new friends
Sonja


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> That is sweet of you to say that Carol. She looks so much like her dad's mom. We have a picture of her GrannyFranny in an evening gown and it is Hannah all over. Would you believe she actually has blonde hair but likes it dyed dark. My hair was naturally almost black yet both of my girls have either blonde or strawberry blonde hair. Hannah's dad had stawberry blonde hair and older DD's dad had auburn hair.


Sounds like your dark hair gene was like mine...not strong enough to influence our children's hair color. Mine was so dark a brown, it looked black. Both daughter's had strawberry blonde hair until they got older and turned light brown. Both boys had white blond hair until they were about tweve, then their hair also darkened to light brown. Now all of them have almost totally gray hair...even more than mine!! But my children are old enough to be the parents of your younger daughter!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Looks great - and as if you had planned it this way! :thumbup:


Thank you . This afternoon I've decided to try the basket Gwen made . Went in the box to find some knitting needles and out falls a little ball of yarn the exact colour I needed .Im glad I didn't find it last night as I think the white looks better 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> Lovely Sonja. The white finishes it off beautifully.


Thank you


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . This afternoon I've decided to try the basket Gwen made . Went in the box to find some knitting needles and out falls a little ball of yarn the exact colour I needed .Im glad I didn't find it last night as I think the white looks better
> Sonja


 :thumbup: I think that I am glad, too. Your finished one is sooo special.


----------



## Swedenme

TNS said:


> That is perfect, Sonja. You've created a very special piece by running out of yarn. What's next in the Thrills and Chills?


Well I have been living dangerously the last 2 days what with running out of yarn yesterday and this morning getting in the car with my youngest driving (passed his test last summer)if that wasn't enough the weather was awful , already snow and ice about now slush as well and snowing .Well I'm home again and he handled the conditions very well from what I could tell through one eye😝 so I think that's enough living dangerous for this month 😄


----------



## PurpleFi

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday Agnes. Hope you're having a wonderful day and managing to keep warm up there in the frozen North!


And the same from another Southern Softie xxxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Well I have been living dangerously the last 2 days what with running out of yarn yesterday and this morning getting in the car with my youngest driving (passed his test last summer)if that wasn't enough the weather was awful , already snow and ice about now slush as well and snowing .Well I'm home again and he handled the conditions very well from what I could tell through one eye😝 so I think that's enough living dangerous for this month 😄


Well done DS on the driving. Thought this might amuse you Sonja.....
If you are not living on the edge, you are taking up too much space! Xx


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> That is so pretty and the contrast neckline looks lovely. x


Thank you and thanks to Kate for the suggestion . My knee is fine again .I will always have difficulty bending it because of the damage but I am used to that now . The snow here is more or less gone as well now but it is still cold . Well cold for us. I m staying in too now for the rest of the week end with the heating on . Enjoy your knitting and sewing 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . This afternoon I've decided to try the basket Gwen made . Went in the box to find some knitting needles and out falls a little ball of yarn the exact colour I needed .Im glad I didn't find it last night as I think the white looks better
> Sonja


Isn't that always the way. I am sure my armchair eats akks of wool. Look forward to seeing a photo of the basket x


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, some really great sounding recipes. I love flapper pie, have any of the rest of you tried it? It is a traditional prairie desert. I have made salmon burgers before but rather than raw filets, I use canned salmon, great for when I forget to take meat from the freezer. The bacon wrapped chicken sounds great too.
> Gwen, great picture of you & Hannah.
> Joy, kind of scary having someone bother you on your walk, I would think a Doberman would keep the kooks at bay!
> Sam, dashing to Heidi's in your knickers is probably not a good idea, if you get chilled you might end up back in the spa.
> Well, better get o bed as the GKs will be up early I'm sure.


I never had flapper pie but my mom use to make the most delicious salmon patties...she also used canned salmon. I would love to have one of those!! But my daughter is allergic to seafood of all kinds so I'd have to try to make them myself and from my wheelchair, it might be difficult!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from snowy Surrey. It was snowing heavily at 4am, but only a little left now.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all.


Good morning, Josephine. That's a completely different view of your garden. But it's lovely, as always.
Hope you're feeling good this morning...no snow for us! Bright sunshine but a little chilly at 25F.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


Your baby cardigan is darling...the white around the collar with the buttons and little ribbon flower add a lot. Running out of pink yarn turned it into a happy accident!! Some mother will love it for her baby.
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> What a pest it is so long. Can you at least get in to see the place while waiting for the locksmith? That would help you with your mental thinking about the move. Sure you must really want to see inside.
> 
> Got distracted by following online the final of the Asian Cup (soccer). Australia won in extra time against Korea- I think I heard that they were chasing their first piece of silver ware- in which case I am susre they will be extremely excited.
> Tomorrow Australia play England in the final of the Tri-series in cricket and there is the final in the ?Australian Open (a grand slam tennis match anyway). Not sure who got in last night but Andrew Murray from Scotland is playing. I always go for him if he is not playing an Aussie as I both Scotland and my brothers 1st and 2nd names are Andrew Murray (named after my maternal grandfather- the one from up Sonja's way).
> So a very big weekend in Australia for international sport.
> And now I will head off to bed. See you all sometime tomorrow. Reasonably early start tomorrow as my SIL returns to China and we take over care of my niece.


I watched the tennis and saw Andy win , was watching again this morning and was amused that they had to stop because of rain thought that only happened at Wimbledon 😃


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> Just noticed on the Digest that it's *Agnes's* birthday today! She hasn't posted since last week, so I hope you're ok Agnes?


Happy birthday Agnes .I hope you are ok to and that you have a lovely day
Sonja


----------



## KateB

I've just done a " Sonja" and run out of wool! I knitted a pram cover for my DIL using pompom wool, (which I hated working with at first, but then got to like it :roll: ) and then a friend said her DIL had had great use from a 12" square from the same yarn, which she put behind the baby's head in the car seat. I did wonder if I'd have enough left....as you can see I almost made it! I've ordered more cream and I'm going to try picking up stitches around the edge and knitting on a small pink border. I knitted them both on the diagonal, starting with 2 sts and increasing by 1 on every row.

Edit - Just noticed my elbow-crutch has got in on the act!


----------



## jknappva

A very happy birthday, Agnes. Hope you're doing well since you haven't posted this week.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Since the old tenants didn't sound like very nice people, it's probably just as well the locks are changed. They might have had duplicates made and it would be horrible to have them steal from you while you're out!!
> Junek


I had been quite worried about that one, June- so it really is rather a relief to have new locks!


----------



## jknappva

Swedenme said:


> Well I have been living dangerously the last 2 days what with running out of yarn yesterday and this morning getting in the car with my youngest driving (passed his test last summer)if that wasn't enough the weather was awful , already snow and ice about now slush as well and snowing .Well I'm home again and he handled the conditions very well from what I could tell through one eye😝 so I think that's enough living dangerous for this month 😄


Well, yeah....since this is the last day of the month!!! You're such a daredevil, Sonja!! LOL!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love this picture. You can almost feel the movement of the water.


Normaedern said:


> Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup:
> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


----------



## jknappva

KateB said:


> I've just done a " Sonja" and run out of wool! I knitted a pram cover for my DIL using pompom wool, (which I hated working with at first, but then got to like it :roll: ) and then a friend said her DIL had had great use from a 12" square from the same yarn, which she put behind the baby's head in the car seat. I did wonder if I'd have enough left....as you can see I almost made it! I've ordered more cream and I'm going to try picking up stitches around the edge and knitting on a small pink border. I knitted them both on the diagonal, starting with 2 sts and increasing by 1 on every row.
> 
> Edit - Just noticed my elbow-crutch has got in on the act!


That's darling....and pink on the little head thingie will match the pram cover!
Junek


----------



## pacer

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have found out the reason for the delay- the previous tenants did not hand in the keys- so they are changing the locks- and will get the keys to me once they have them. Back to waiting!


This is actually a good thing to have the locks changed. I think even if the keys were turned in, I would want the safety of knowing that they didn't keep a key to the home. The wait is worth it. Keep packing while you are waiting.


----------



## Gweniepooh

That turned out lovely; love the star buttons to tie in the white on the neck. Really a wonderful design element/accident!


Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> I've just done a " Sonja" and run out of wool! I knitted a pram cover for my DIL using pompom wool, (which I hated working with at first, but then got to like it :roll: ) and then a friend said her DIL had had great use from a 12" square from the same yarn, which she put behind the baby's head in the car seat. I did wonder if I'd have enough left....as you can see I almost made it! I've ordered more cream and I'm going to try picking up stitches around the edge and knitting on a small pink border. I knitted them both on the diagonal, starting with 2 sts and increasing by 1 on every row.
> 
> Edit - Just noticed my elbow-crutch has got in on the act!


So it's going to be a Sonja from now on is it 😄 . I have some of that yarn in pink that I bought from 99 p shop .Is it easier to knit the blanket the way you did rather than by casting on so many stitches ? Forgot to say your blanket is lovely I like the way you used the pink and cream


----------



## Gweniepooh

I love the clumsy sign. Funny about the DDIL text; good thing you hadn't already left!


RookieRetiree said:


> Thought this was appropriate for our group....hope all the bumps, bruises, incisions, surgery spots are all clearing up and healing.
> 
> I received our Burpee's seed catalog yesterday so I read through that last evening and started making my list--I think I'm getting Spring Fever...QVC is running all their plants and flowers too...think I'm going to try to do a yellow, white and purple theme this year....leaning toward clematis, wisteria, large bloomed petunias, and rose bushes.
> 
> We're headed up north to DH's twin's new cottage on the lake -- Dan and Linda and their sons purchased a place to spend the weekends. It's about 2 hours north of here (about 1/2 hour south of our DS's place) - so I'm retracing the road trip I took earlier in the week. I have a blueberry lemon bundt cake in the oven and once it's done, we'll head out.
> 
> A funny thing happened yesterday at 5:30 a.m. I received a text from our DDIL that read "can you come back up"? So I immediately thought that DGD#2 was still sick so I texted back - sure, I'll repack and head on up. She had texted to our DS from upstairs to downstairs for him to come up to help with DGD#2 while she took her shower. He was downstairs starting to pack lunches and getting breakfast ready. DDIL had just picked the last message on the iPhone which had been one that I was on while up there....she texted right back to say that she was sorry and hoped she had woken me (she hadn't)...and we had a good laugh about it.
> 
> Time to get off of here and pack up some clothes. I'll see you all later on Sunday.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> The last time I looked at street view of my house, I was in the front yard in the Google earth photo--and I never saw the car with the cameras go by! :shock:


Oh wow....and I take it this wasn't in Sam's style. :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> This is actually a good thing to have the locks changed. I think even if the keys were turned in, I would want the safety of knowing that they didn't keep a key to the home. The wait is worth it. Keep packing while you are waiting.


Exactly! I had been quite worried about that- because I think they will feel they have a real grudge against me. I am trying to vacuum up some of the Ringo fluff around boxes, too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Happy Birthday Agnes!!! Wishing you a fabulous day with many more to come!


----------



## Lurker 2

Happy Birthday Agnes! for some reason my digest did not show up- so this may be a bit belated!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have found out the reason for the delay- the previous tenants did not hand in the keys- so they are changing the locks- and will get the keys to me once they have them. Back to waiting!


That's better anyway. Remember recently when someone had a person come in their house and drop off something. Must've had a copy of the house key from previous owners. Now you won't have any unexpected visitors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> That's better anyway. Remember recently when someone had a person come in their house and drop off something. Must've had a copy of the house key from previous owners. Now you won't have any unexpected visitors. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I fully agree! Bit spooky for whoever it was, or more likely rather annoying.


----------



## Gweniepooh

We always figured that with the oldest DD she must have received a red hair recessive gene from her dad and from me since my grandmother had red hair. To get red hair you have to receive 2 recessive genes or it is a mutation. Of course with my weird sense of humor I used to tease her and call her my mutant.....she knew I loved her hair though. 


jknappva said:


> Sounds like your dark hair gene was like mine...not strong enough to influence our children's hair color. Mine was so dark a brown, it looked black. Both daughter's had strawberry blonde hair until they got older and turned light brown. Both boys had white blond hair until they were about tweve, then their hair also darkened to light brown. Now all of them have almost totally gray hair...even more than mine!! But my children are old enough to be the parents of your younger daughter!!
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

ROFL


Swedenme said:


> Well I have been living dangerously the last 2 days what with running out of yarn yesterday and this morning getting in the car with my youngest driving (passed his test last summer)if that wasn't enough the weather was awful , already snow and ice about now slush as well and snowing .Well I'm home again and he handled the conditions very well from what I could tell through one eye😝 so I think that's enough living dangerous for this month 😄


----------



## Gweniepooh

Love this saying...


PurpleFi said:


> Well done DS on the driving. Thought this might amuse you Sonja.....
> If you are not living on the edge, you are taking up too much space! Xx


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> it really isn't that far. if anyone gets off on what goes on in my house - even being outside in my boxers - they definitely need to get a life. lolol --- sam --- just think - if they did film it I might be notorious. rotflmao


You are notorious even without that film footage. How many of your friends are known by people all over the world?


----------



## pacer

Happy Birthday Agnes. I hope you will find many blessings on your special day.


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, the book is The Reality of Being by Jeanne Salzmann. I'm impressed you have all his books. Did you get them when you lived in Europe?
> Gwennie, you look radiant and daughter is beautiful. Water exercise certainly agrees with you.


We have had them for years. Some years before we moved to Germany and some perhaps on trips back in NYC. I'll check on the one you mention. May have that too. Have you read Meetings With Remarkable Men. You might enjoy that too.


----------



## Bulldog

These summaries really help ladies. Life took me away and I have not finished last weeks KTP. I did see the cause of Tim's drainage and was so relieved that it was relatively minor. He is always in my prayers, Joy
Kaye, so sorry to hear the latest on your Uncle but will certainly put him on my prayer list as well as the family.
Sonja, how blessed you are to have a nephew to help you out with meat. You have enough on your sweet shoulders without having to worry about food. I can't wait to see a picture of your little sweater. I know it is going to be beautiful.
Joy, surrounding you with guardian angels for safety. You were wise to do the things you did. Unfortunately, we do not live in a safe world.
Daralene, I am so glad you were not hurt in your latest fall and thrilled you had such a lovely anniversary. Your BO on your socks was wonderful. You just do the best work.
Tami, you are so sweet to take on KAP. I know it will be a big success and even if some of us can't make it, there are ways we can help you.
Joyce, good to hear Molly beagle is doing good. I know she had you worried.
Dawn, I did not know Cedar Cove series was on TNT or USA
Gwen, you did such a good job on the Wheatland basket. I love it.
Liz, there is a scam going around her where people come up and ask you to smell a perfume card. It is laced with drugs and then havoc is wreacked. Be careful, sweetie.
Kathy (Gottastch) I am so sorry to hear you have been so sick. I have been down the same road. Whatever it is out there it is extremely hard to get rid of and leaves you so tired and drained. Praying for you.
Kaye, it is so true. Money can't buy you love or good health.


----------



## Cashmeregma

kehinkle said:


> Found this on pinterest.


That's so cute.

Glad you are over being sick and I think having to drive while being sick would be awful. Even being home in bed being sick is awful, but out on the road...not nice. Seems everyone is getting hit with this. Always good to hear from you and know you are safe. I think of you and my family and Kaye's DH out there on the road no matter what the weather. Safe Blessings to all of you while driving.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is so cute. I have wonderd how this kind of yarn wouldl look knitted up. Very nice indeed. Was using this kind of yarn difficult?


KateB said:


> I've just done a " Sonja" and run out of wool! I knitted a pram cover for my DIL using pompom wool, (which I hated working with at first, but then got to like it :roll: ) and then a friend said her DIL had had great use from a 12" square from the same yarn, which she put behind the baby's head in the car seat. I did wonder if I'd have enough left....as you can see I almost made it! I've ordered more cream and I'm going to try picking up stitches around the edge and knitting on a small pink border. I knitted them both on the diagonal, starting with 2 sts and increasing by 1 on every row.
> 
> Edit - Just noticed my elbow-crutch has got in on the act!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


Very cute! Lucky baby.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm embarrassed to say I STILL have Christmas decorations up....MUST get the down today. I've never not had them down by the end of the first week in Jan. LOL....of course DH once put lights on the outside of the house and they stayed up 2 years!!! I promise I will get them down before then! ROFL. I did have an older cousin that never took down her Christmas tree though...hehehehe


jknappva said:


> Well, yeah....since this is the last day of the month!!! You're such a daredevil, Sonja!! LOL!!
> Junek


.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

There are two or three here at the Tea Party who have to deal with Raynauds. It can be so debilitating. Most people don't realize that although cold can make it worse it is not cold dependent. The worst episode I ever had came on in the middle of a hot summer day sitting in the stands at Cayuga Raceway watching a car race. Some times there is no explanation for when it kicks in. So many people suggest fingerless mitts not knowing that it is the ends of the fingers that suffer the most. My nose also sometimes gets cold and numb as well. Do your hands turn a waxy cream colour as the blood drains away?



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning Sonja, the snow is not staying, but I do not intend to go out this week end, plenty of knitting and sewing to do. I do not like being cold especially my feet and hands as I have Raynauds as part of the fm and the cold certainly makes things worse, I am so pleased that the heating has now been fixed. How are you today, is your knee ok now? x


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I need to try this - what comes after the colon in the last sentence? --- sam


A whole bunch of variations. Not sure if you want this alone, but I could eat it that way. Probably best on those bean burgers or in dishes that normally have cheese, like my zucchini lasagna that I made up. I will give you the link:

http://healthyblenderrecipes.com/recipes/raw_vegan_cashew_cheese


----------



## Gweniepooh

LOL...of course it will be a Sonja thing just like double posts are called a Gwenie! Enjoy it....makes one laugh.  On my old computer I did a double sometimes even more post almost every time.....


Swedenme said:


> So it's going to be a Sonja from now on is it 😄 . I have some of that yarn in pink that I bought from 99 p shop .Is it easier to knit the blanket the way you did rather than by casting on so many stitches ? Forgot to say your blanket is lovely I like the way you used the pink and cream


----------



## Grandmapaula

Just saying "Hi"! Have to leave in 15 minutes for GS Jake's basketball game - guess I better get dressed! We had 8" of snow yesterday and it's COLD - 8 degrees F. 
Don't want to leave my warm house, but I promised!
Hugs, Paula


----------



## PurpleFi

Onthewingsofadove said:


> There are two or three here at the Tea Party who have to deal with Raynauds. It can be so debilitating. Most people don't realize that although cold can make it worse it is not cold dependent. The worst episode I ever had came on in the middle of a hot summer day sitting in the stands at Cayuga Raceway watching a car race. Some times there is no explanation for when it kicks in. So many people suggest fingerless mitts not knowing that it is the ends of the fingers that suffer the most. My nose also sometimes gets cold and numb as well. Do your hands turn a waxy cream colour as the blood drains away?


Yes they do and all the veins stand out bright purple, perhaps we should wear gloveless fingers :roll:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Nittergma, Hope your son's move goes well and please take Sam's advice. It is from our last move that I spent years of suffering and at times not being able to walk.

Sonja, Can just picture you greeting the delivery man. :XD: :XD: :XD: 

Normaedern, And what happened to the people in the boat?? Wow, that is some morning walk. Great photo too. What a beautiful landscape/oceanscape you have!!!!


----------



## Bulldog

I pray for traveling mercies for Mary, David, and Kathy. We are having such treacherous driving conditions with the extreme weather conditions we are having. You all stay safe.

Gwen, great picture of you and Hannah. Yes, she does look pale but is so pretty. Bad hair day? You should see my bad hair days!

Josephine, I loved LM's new doll. Praying for all the pain you are enduring and that pain management will help.

Mary Jo, you and Sorlenna need to post pictures of your cowl/hoods.


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Hi all,
> Still have not read all of last week's. Was a busy week for me; short runs every day but most of them were in the evenings. Have one tomorrow night as well. Not complaining, though. Have spent the week in Michigan and Ohio.
> Was home over the weekend as Lila had a vet appt on Monday and my last load was to Detroit area. Also needed oil change, tire rotation and a headlight replaced. $37.99 just for a small bulb! Lila appt was for a follow-up on her cold. He also have her a immunization for something that raccoons and squirrels have in their urine. Thought it was wise as we are in so many places. She gets the second shot in three weeks. She's doing fine. I think she would hibernate if she could. Hates going out in the snow and cold. I don't blame her though. I would like to, too.
> Sorry to hear so many are sick with the crud that has been going around. My DD1 had it. My DGS was sick on Sunday. Only a 24 hr thing. But then I got it on Tuesday. No fun trying to drive and feeling like up chucking. Felt like I had been run over. Lasted just over a day and by Thursday was feeling better. Then my DD2 and my DSIL got it. So none escaped in that household.
> Hope everyone starts to feel better.
> Julie, hope the weather and helpers hold for your move.
> Joy, glad they were able to get Tim seen and that your trip to and from was uneventful.
> Happy anniversary to Daralene and DH. Sorry about your fall and the guy backing into your car. Hope things are resolved fast.
> Caren, rooms are looking good. My DGD1 is a board certified cosmologist but can never get her to do cuts or nails. She is now working on her BA in social work.
> Sam, you may live out in the country but that road is pretty heavily trafficked. You may give someone the vapours, if they see you in just under clothes. Great recipes by the way. May have to get my DD2 to try one or two.
> Still haven't finished my socks or shawls. Haven't felt like it. Maybe tomorrow while waiting to pickup the load.
> Betty, I hope you can get the granddaughter issues settled. I have one that unfortunately has never taken to me. She's a step although I don't think of her that way. When I visit them, I'm nice to her only to get snubbed in return do now I mostly ignore her. She's 16 now and I've known her for 10 yrs. She was told that I wasn't her real grandmother and didn't have to listen to me. Maybe someday, the tables will be turned on the ones who act nasty to elders.
> Write enough for now. Will try to keep up this week.
> Take care,
> Kathy


~~~Howdy! Good to hear from you! Stay safe on the roads.....hope to see you on the 16th!


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Well done DS on the driving. Thought this might amuse you Sonja.....
> If you are not living on the edge, you are taking up too much space! Xx


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> I have that book. I have read it. As students of Gurdjieff we are encoraged to study. She is a very deep read!


Have you read Meetings With Remarkable Men?


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup:
> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


~~~A VERY nice picture! Wonder what its story is???? :?: I'd frame this picture....I like it a lot!


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


~~~very cute! The white collar is perfect...with the white buttons! :thumbup: :thumbup: well done!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Agreeing with you, Rookie. The law is that the old tenants have to pay the cost of the locksmith- but I think part of the problem is that it is the weekend. The two young men who have been volunteered by their dad, pointed out that he did not know their prior commitments. So it may not be till Wednesday or Thursday, that we do the move.


Does this mean you will have electricity when you move in??
I do hope they have it really well cleaned before you get there.


----------



## Aran

We are expecting our first big (and hopefully only) snow of the year on Sunday. The damned weather forecasters keep upping the totals. Right now they're calling for 7-12" of snow for my area. Sam should get lesser amounts than that since he's to the north of me. My friends in Columbus (which is about 70 miles south of me) are supposed to get a rain/snow mix.

http://www.purlbee.com/2009/10/07/whits-knits-granny-square-slippers/
I found these slippers & had to crochet a pair. They're a little too wide for me, so they should fit my mom just fine. If you make them, be sure to follow the tutorial how to put them together. Dyslexic that I am, I had trouble putting the first one together but no troubles putting the second one together. I'm going to make a smaller pair for me because they're so cute & don't take too long to do. I should have lots of time tomorrow to make a pair.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> He took it with is very old mobile phone so he was surprised it was any good.


It turned out beautiful. Love the way the ocean waves look too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Betty are the new meds working well for you? Have been quite concerned for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> Sensible idea, Mr P has threatened me with a stair lift, but I told him where he could put it. I am not ready for one of those yet and after my op I will be fine going up the stairs on my bottom! Have a good week end. xxx


I have a negative reaction to getting one of those too. So glad I don't need it now. Let me tell you though, if it is your knee, it still puts pressure on it going down on your bottom. Do a practice before the surgery and see how you do. When my knees were so bad I thought that would be good and I still hurt like the dickens after as knees still bent.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Darlene thank you for this. I had one similar book marked, I thought. I will try this one out today see how it tastes.


I'm sure any of them are fine. I just googled it and tried it. I may have even posted a variation another time, just this is the first I've done it. Was quite nice.


----------



## Cashmeregma

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AGNES from Upstate NY.

Hope you have a wonderful day!!!! :XD: :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

KateB said:


> Just noticed on the Digest that it's *Agnes's* birthday today! She hasn't posted since last week, so I hope you're ok Agnes?


~~~Have a wonderful day, Agnes!


----------



## purl2diva

Happy birthday, Agnes. Hope you have a lovely day.


----------



## purl2diva

Sonja,

Your cardigan is lovely. The additions of white really set it off well.


----------



## Bulldog

Sam,your opening was wonderful as always. I think there was a recipe for everyone there. Running to Heidi's in boxers. I juat worry about you getting chilled and coming down with the awful crud. You stay warm and take care of that leg.

Sonja, as predicted, the little sweater is a testament to your superb talent. Love it.

Josephine, snow is pretty but makes me cold. So glad your heating issues have been resolved.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Nittergma, Hope your son's move goes well and please take Sam's advice. It is from our last move that I spent years of suffering and at times not being able to walk.
> 
> Sonja, Can just picture you greeting the delivery man. :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> Normaedern, And what happened to the people in the boat?? Wow, that is some morning walk. Great photo too. What a beautiful landscape/oceanscape you have!!!!


Always been the same ever since I was little . Mum used to dress me up and put hair all tied up and next time she looked I would have taken the dress of and be playing in the garden with my hair sticking all out . She never gave up trying though you should see my school photos 😀


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . This afternoon I've decided to try the basket Gwen made . Went in the box to find some knitting needles and out falls a little ball of yarn the exact colour I needed .Im glad I didn't find it last night as I think the white looks better
> Sonja


 :shock: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> We have had them for years. Some years before we moved to Germany and some perhaps on trips back in NYC. I'll check on the one you mention. May have that too. Have your read Meetings With Remarkable Men. You might enjoy that too.


MWRM is where I started :thumbup:
Edit: I have read all of his work.


----------



## jheiens

Lurker 2 said:


> I had been quite worried about that one, June- so it really is rather a relief to have new locks!


My first thought was that they might just conveniently have ''lost'' one and only turn the other into the agent. Can't imagine them going to the expense (little as it may be) to have a copy made.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Swedenme

purl2diva said:


> Sonja,
> 
> Your cardigan is lovely. The additions of white really set it off well.


Thank you . I have now found a small little ball of the same pink so I think I might knit a pair if white booties with pink trim to go with it before I put it in my donations box

Thank you Betty . Hope you are feeling better now 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Normaedern, And what happened to the people in the boat?? Wow, that is some morning walk. Great photo too. What a beautiful landscape/oceanscape you have!!!!


We think it was washed from its moorings. We have a lifeboat station so the area is a safe haven. Yes, it is stunning.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I STILL have Christmas decorations up....MUST get the down today. I've never not had them down by the end of the first week in Jan. LOL....of course DH once put lights on the outside of the house and they stayed up 2 years!!! I promise I will get them down before then! ROFL. I did have an older cousin that never took down her Christmas tree though...hehehehe.


Well if you are embarrassed, so am I.    Ours are still up too. After all that work, they usually stay up all of January, plus DH doesn't have time to take them down till the end of Jan. You are not alone. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Just saying "Hi"! Have to leave in 15 minutes for GS Jake's basketball game - guess I better get dressed! We had 8" of snow yesterday and it's COLD - 8 degrees F.
> Don't want to leave my warm house, but I promised!
> Hugs, Paula


Think we got about 6" Paula and think the temps are similar. Just plain cold. Brrrrr. Have fun at the game.


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a negative reaction to getting one of those too. So glad I don't need it now. Let me tell you though, if it is your knee, it still puts pressure on it going down on your bottom. Do a practice before the surgery and see how you do. When my knees were so bad I thought that would be good and I still hurt like the dickens after as knees still bent.


I did manage on my bottom last time l had surgery. Fortunately it will be only once a day. X


----------



## Bonnie7591

Norma, great picture, I agree it should be framed. What beautiful place to go for a walk but I'll bet it's cold some days.
Kate, cute blanket, I have never used that yarn but seen it in the craft store.
Agnes, hope you have a great birthday.
Sam, how is the leg healing?
DH decided he would do the hockey today so I don't have to go out in the cold, fine with me.


----------



## Bulldog

Happy Birthday dear Agnes.

Capri18, welcome to our little family. We will look forward to getting to know you.

Julie, I am so glad they changed the locks. I would be very concerned if someone other than my kids had a key to my home.

Kate, your pram cover is beautiful. Don't know if I could master working with that yarn.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> MWRM is where I started :thumbup:
> Edit: I have read all of his work.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> I did manage on my bottom last time l had surgery. Fortunately it will be only once a day. X


So you are experienced. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme, I think the white neckline and buttons make it so much prettier than all pink. Lovely little flower too. Accidents sure can be a design element. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Would love to see your childhood photos. One time all of us did that a few years back. We just all found our childhood photos and put them on. It was fun.

Purple, Looks like winter has continued over there too. So glad you finally have your heat.

Darowil, Glad the trip & visiting went well and that things are looking better for the stay this time around.

Rookie, That sign was sure for me and I know others on here too. So glad you didn't have to make an emergency trip back up, but you are retracing yourself anyway. Have a fun weekend at the cottage.

Kate, Love how that pom pom yarn worked up in your pieces.

Aran, Stay safe inside knitting/crocheting with all that snow. I hope your mom likes them. I've given up on knitting for my mom.


----------



## sassafras123

NORMA, have bookmarked your photo of boat on shore. Love the play of light and stormy sky and sea.
Daralene, I don't think I've read Meetings With Remarkable Men. Will check more on Amazon and library.
Sonja, love baby sweater. 
Agnes, have a wonderful birthday.
Aran, thank you for link.
Feeling better already, cough greatly subsided. So glad I asked NURSE for medicine.


----------



## Bulldog

Gwen, the cough comes randomly. Much better for the most part. I am just so tired. That seems to be the main problem now. I feel like I could sleep for 24 hours and still be tired. I am taking the B12 shots. Not much else to do.

We have our little grandkids for a few hours this afternoon I plan to get my shower shortly, have some lunch, then spend the rest of the day working on my last sock. I could have done had it finished but just haven't felt like it. I am going out when I have to but feel like it's just my body that is there. I am so tired of not feeling good.
I have thrown four blood clots in my left leg now it wants to be tender for some reason. Haven't missed a blood thinner so will just watch it. Always something to keep it interesting.
I need to ask for prayer for my sister. She has Dry Macular Degeneration of her eyes. Now she can only see out of her right eye. Vision is blurred in the left. The specialists think the dry is trying to turn into wet and are doing further testing. They are talking about shots in the eye. This is all breaking my heart. She has always been sister/mother to me. I would be lost without her.
Off to get productive. I Love You To The Moon and Back
Page 16


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Normaedern said:


> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


And I think I find interesting stuff on my walks! Esp when students are moving home! But I do believe your boat tops anything I've found.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


The white REALLY sets it off and the buttons and ribbon trim are perfect. Beautiful job-- no wonder the charity liked getting your work!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Does this mean you will have electricity when you move in??
> I do hope they have it really well cleaned before you get there.


I've organised with the Electricity Company to have several days overlap, just need to get those keys- then I can let them know!
I certainly am hoping it will be OK!


----------



## pacer

Kehinkle...So glad to hear that your short trips have been safe ones. So sorry to hear that you were feeling sick while driving. Do take care out there. I know that we are anticipating 6-12 inches of snow in the next 48 hours. We could get less if the front stays further south like closer to northern Indiana and northern Ohio. It it ventures up our way then we will need to be careful. They are already advising to not get out in it unless necessary. We will wait and see what comes our way. Sam and Aran, sorry to hear that it is coming your way. Puplover, Rookie and Cmaliza could get quite a helping of this white stuff as well. Take care and be careful my dear friends.

I slept in today just because I could. Then I started knitting on a baby sweater and now I am crocheting tie strings on quite a few baby sweaters so my girlfriend can sew in the loose ends. My mom and an elderly lady at church make some of the sweaters that we need and I get them without the tie strings so I try to match yarn with my stash and crochet the tie strings on. I am blessed to have a friend who will sew in all lose threads. I match the sweaters with hats that are stored at my home and then my girlfriend gets the sweaters and hats to put with the inventory of items needed to make the layette sets. I usually match around 80 baby sweaters with hats before my girlfriend gets them for the final time. The sweaters that I am putting the strings on will have hats matched with them so I won't need to get them back once I give them to her to sew in loose ends. We will send about 100 layette sets to Lutheran World Relief this year. Last year we donated 95 sets. We also put together health kits and school kits for this mission project and our quilters send quilts as well. It will be good to get some of this out of my home this week.

Purplefi...I can't believe we are seeing snow on your ground. I know we have seen frost there before. I hope you do stay warm.

Julie...Hopefully you will get the keys and just be able to get into the house to see what space you will have to work with. Just remember that delays could be worth it if they are fixing up the house after the previous tenants.

Swedenme...Your baby sweater turned out adorable. Sometimes running out of yarn can be fun when you can experiment with what you still have in your stash. It works wonderful when making for charity as no one has set expectations on you. I like the freedom that it gives me.


----------



## KateB

Swedenme said:


> So it's going to be a Sonja from now on is it 😄 . I have some of that yarn in pink that I bought from 99 p shop .Is it easier to knit the blanket the way you did rather than by casting on so many stitches ? Forgot to say your blanket is lovely I like the way you used the pink and cream


I found it easier to do it diagonally, although it does want to come out a bit diamond shaped rather than square. I'm sure you could knit it 'straight' too. You did well if you got it in the 99p shop, I paid nearly £9 a 100g ball from Deramores.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> My first thought was that they might just conveniently have ''lost'' one and only turn the other into the agent. Can't imagine them going to the expense (little as it may be) to have a copy made.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Who knows-? But it won't be a worry now!


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> This is so cute. I have wonderd how this kind of yarn wouldl look knitted up. Very nice indeed. Was using this kind of yarn difficult?


It took a bit of getting used to, but not difficult. I started with 4mm pins, but it was actually easier when I used 5.5mm pins and it didn't seem to make any difference to the 'weave' ...if you know what I mean?


----------



## Lurker 2

Bulldog said:


> Happy Birthday dear Agnes.
> 
> Capri18, welcome to our little family. We will look forward to getting to know you.
> 
> Julie, I am so glad they changed the locks. I would be very concerned if someone other than my kids had a key to my home.
> 
> Kate, your pram cover is beautiful. Don't know if I could master working with that yarn.


It was not the best feeling in the world! Especially knowing how upset they may well be. But no worries now!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> A very happy birthday, Agnes. Hope you're doing well since you haven't posted this week.
> Junek


Whoa? Agnes has a birthday??? happy birthday, Agnes, so glad June posted this and I caught it.


----------



## KateB

PurpleFi said:


> Yes they do and all the veins stand out bright purple, perhaps we should wear gloveless fingers :roll:


Are they related to legless tights? :lol:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Forgot to say your blanket is lovely I like the way you used the pink and cream


Kate, the pram cover is lovely-- like the pink and white, and the square is such a neat idea, have to remember it. The pink around the edge will tie them together very nicely.


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie...Hopefully you will get the keys and just be able to get into the house to see what space you will have to work with. Just remember that delays could be worth it if they are fixing up the house after the previous tenants.


> Pacer


Perhaps tomorrow! And I certainly hope that is what is happening!


----------



## Normaedern

Kate, the pram cover is lovely. I have seen the yarn but I have never knitted with it.


----------



## Swedenme

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, the cough comes randomly. Much better for the most part. I am just so tired. That seems to be the main problem now. I feel like I could sleep for 24 hours and still be tired. I am taking the B12 shots. Not much else to do.
> 
> We have our little grandkids for a few hours this afternoon I plan to get my shower shortly, have some lunch, then spend the rest of the day working on my last sock. I could have done had it finished but just haven't felt like it. I am going out when I have to but feel like it's just my body that is there. I am so tired of not feeling good.
> I have thrown four blood clots in my left leg now it wants to be tender for some reason. Haven't missed a blood thinner so will just watch it. Always something to keep it interesting.
> I need to ask for prayer for my sister. She has Dry Macular Degeneration of her eyes. Now she can only see out of her right eye. Vision is blurred in the left. The specialists think the dry is trying to turn into wet and are doing further testing. They are talking about shots in the eye. This is all breaking my heart. She has always been sister/mother to me. I would be lost without her.
> Off to get productive. I Love You To The Moon and Back
> Page 16


I will not only be praying for your sister Betty but for you to .you haven't been very well for ages not surprising you are tired out and fed up of feeling that way . I sure hope you feel better soon
Sonja


----------



## Railyn

Normaedern said:


> I have often though the same.


Many years ago, my uncle was driving at night and hit a couple all dressed in black. They had recently made some changes to their will. It was ruled a suicide. It affected my uncle the rest of his life. Not something he ever talked about but like a dark family secret. Interesting how people, at times, only think of themselves and how their actions will affect others.


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> NORMA, have bookmarked your photo of boat on shore. Love the play of light and stormy sky and sea.
> Daralene, I don't think I've read Meetings With Remarkable Men. Will check more on Amazon and library.
> Sonja, love baby sweater.
> Agnes, have a wonderful birthday.
> Aran, thank you for link.
> Feeling better already, cough greatly subsided. So glad I asked NURSE for medicine.


Thank you


----------



## Railyn

Sonja, I think the white add something special to the sweater. It might be too plain without the white accent.

I have a granddaughter named Sonja and yes, the same spelling. She is a very special person. Now 17 and very loving.


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> The white REALLY sets it off and the buttons and ribbon trim are perfect. Beautiful job-- no wonder the charity liked getting your work!


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> Swedenme...Your baby sweater turned out adorable. Sometimes running out of yarn can be fun when you can experiment with what you still have in your stash. It works wonderful when making for charity as no one has set expectations on you. I like the freedom that it gives me.


Thank you I like the freedom to . I like searching for free knitting patterns and then trying to knit them . I don't like the sewing up part but I am getting better at it 
Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> I found it easier to do it diagonally, although it does want to come out a bit diamond shaped rather than square. I'm sure you could knit it 'straight' too. You did well if you got it in the 99p shop, I paid nearly £9 a 100g ball from Deramores.


They had it in two tone pink , two tone lilac and another colour that I can't remember but it was awful . I had trouble trying to cast on and knit with it so I haven't used it yet . But I read were it is easier if you cast on with a contrasting yarn so I'll try that when I use it 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi

KateB said:


> Are they related to legless tights? :lol:


Absolutely, but l think they are called socks! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

The days here are getting noticeably shorter, even though February is usually our hottest time. It is 6 50 am., and has been daylight for about 10 -15 minutes.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely, but l think they are called socks! :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> We always figured that with the oldest DD she must have received a red hair recessive gene from her dad and from me since my grandmother had red hair. To get red hair you have to receive 2 recessive genes or it is a mutation. Of course with my weird sense of humor I used to tease her and call her my mutant.....she knew I loved her hair though.


My paternal grandfather had dark auburn hair from what my dad said but he and his 3 siblings all had the black hair from their mother. One of my cousins had that dark auburn hair with a million freckles. Unfortunately, he was killed in an auto accident when he was a junior in high school, long before seat belts!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> The days here are getting noticeably shorter, even though February is usually our hottest time. It is 6 50 am., and has been daylight for about 10 -15 minutes.


And they are definitely getting longer here. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. X


----------



## Gweniepooh

Will keep your sister in prayers. Glad the medicines seem to be helping you Betty. Re: tiredness; have you had your thyroid levels checked? That can cause tiredness is levels are low.

And you are right...our aches and pains make life interestesting at least and do let us know we are not "six feet under". Put a little bit of a positive spin on things at least. 


Bulldog said:


> Gwen, the cough comes randomly. Much better for the most part. I am just so tired. That seems to be the main problem now. I feel like I could sleep for 24 hours and still be tired. I am taking the B12 shots. Not much else to do.
> 
> We have our little grandkids for a few hours this afternoon I plan to get my shower shortly, have some lunch, then spend the rest of the day working on my last sock. I could have done had it finished but just haven't felt like it. I am going out when I have to but feel like it's just my body that is there. I am so tired of not feeling good.
> I have thrown four blood clots in my left leg now it wants to be tender for some reason. Haven't missed a blood thinner so will just watch it. Always something to keep it interesting.
> I need to ask for prayer for my sister. She has Dry Macular Degeneration of her eyes. Now she can only see out of her right eye. Vision is blurred in the left. The specialists think the dry is trying to turn into wet and are doing further testing. They are talking about shots in the eye. This is all breaking my heart. She has always been sister/mother to me. I would be lost without her.
> Off to get productive. I Love You To The Moon and Back
> Page 16


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> And they are definitely getting longer here. Keeping my fingers crossed for you. X


Thank you, Josephine!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, I understand. I may have to get a skein just to try. Think it would make an interesting cowl.


KateB said:


> It took a bit of getting used to, but not difficult. I started with 4mm pins, but it was actually easier when I used 5.5mm pins and it didn't seem to make any difference to the 'weave' ...if you know what I mean?


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I STILL have Christmas decorations up....MUST get the down today. I've never not had them down by the end of the first week in Jan. LOL....of course DH once put lights on the outside of the house and they stayed up 2 years!!! I promise I will get them down before then! ROFL. I did have an older cousin that never took down her Christmas tree though...hehehehe.


Years ago, my sister left her Christmas tree up so long, our mom threatened to hang eggs on it for Easter.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

mum always said it was very bad luck to leave them up after Epiphany- hard to break habits like that.



jknappva said:


> Years ago, my sister left her Christmas tree up so long, our mom threatened to hang eggs on it for Easter.
> Junek


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> We are expecting our first big (and hopefully only) snow of the year on Sunday. The damned weather forecasters keep upping the totals. Right now they're calling for 7-12" of snow for my area. Sam should get lesser amounts than that since he's to the north of me. My friends in Columbus (which is about 70 miles south of me) are supposed to get a rain/snow mix.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2009/10/07/whits-knits-granny-square-slippers/
> I found these slippers & had to crochet a pair. They're a little too wide for me, so they should fit my mom just fine. If you make them, be sure to follow the tutorial how to put them together. Dyslexic that I am, I had trouble putting the first one together but no troubles putting the second one together. I'm going to make a smaller pair for me because they're so cute & don't take too long to do. I should have lots of time tomorrow to make a pair.


Hey there, Aran!! Did you get your mom's stove working!?
Sounds like you're going to get a little snow. Please, please keep it there...no need to share!
How about a picture of the slippers?
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> We always figured that with the oldest DD she must have received a red hair recessive gene from her dad and from me since my grandmother had red hair. To get red hair you have to receive 2 recessive genes or it is a mutation. Of course with my weird sense of humor I used to tease her and call her my mutant.....she knew I loved her hair though.


~~~My dad was blonde, but had a red beard. How did that happen? No one else has turned up with any red. There is a new batch of grandkids coming along, so maybe they will show some red. Maybe he was a mutant? He did rock the boat now & again.....


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> My first thought was that they might just conveniently have ''lost'' one and only turn the other into the agent. Can't imagine them going to the expense (little as it may be) to have a copy made.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I have no idea how much a copy would cost in NZ but here it's less than a dollar.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I like the freedom to . I like searching for free knitting patterns and then trying to knit them . I don't like the sewing up part but I am getting better at it
> Sonja


All the more reason to get proficient at circular/DPNS so you don't have to sew seams.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Well if you are embarrassed, so am I.    Ours are still up too. After all that work, they usually stay up all of January, plus DH doesn't have time to take them down till the end of Jan. You are not alone. :thumbup:


And that's why we don't decorate for Christmas...what you put up, you have to take down! We did put a Christmas wreath on our apartment door. My daughter took it down last week and hung the plastic canvas decoration she made me for Valentine's Day. If I can find a picture of it, I'll send it.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Betty, prayers for your sister-- they've got some amazing treatments for MAC Deg now. Also prayers that you get to feeling better really fast.

We are getting much needed rain, nice easy stuff, after very warm weather so I am hopeful much will soak in. Won't get below freezing, probably, until tomorrow night. Am delighted it isn't snow, would have been a bunch as we are forecast for 3/4 inch rain. 

Just finished making some pudding-- peanut butter and chocolate peanut butter. Sam, wish you were here so I could share with you. Need to make some fried rice but think it will wait until supper. I'm working on getting leftovers out of freezer.


----------



## Normaedern

Railyn said:


> Many years ago, my uncle was driving at night and hit a couple all dressed in black. They had recently made some changes to their will. It was ruled a suicide. It affected my uncle the rest of his life. Not something he ever talked about but like a dark family secret. Interesting how people, at times, only think of themselves and how their actions will affect others.


That is a heartbreaking story. I am so sorry that he carried this burden for the rest of his life.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> And that's why we don't decorate for Christmas...what you put up, you have to take down! We did put a Christmas wreath on our apartment door. My daughter took it down last week and hung the plastic canvas decoration she made me for Valentine's Day. If I can find a picture of it, I'll send it.
> Junek


Same here, but I did get a cute flat tree to put on my porch wall and that worked well. Only had to get out of bed a couple times to turn it off overnight.


----------



## Glennys 2

Swedenme said:


> Thank you . This afternoon I've decided to try the basket Gwen made . Went in the box to find some knitting needles and out falls a little ball of yarn the exact colour I needed .Im glad I didn't find it last night as I think the white looks better
> Sonja


Great on finding the yarn Sonja, Now you can make a white sweater and trim it in the pink.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> mum always said it was very bad luck to leave them up after Epiphany- hard to break habits like that.


My parents put the tree up on Christmas Eve. I don't know when Epiphany is, but mom always took it down New Year's Eve. Never left up after New Year's Eve. Of course, it was always a REAL tree so not smart to leave it up too long.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> All the more reason to get proficient at circular/DPNS so you don't have to sew seams.


Amen!!! I've never been able to sew a good seam on knitted items!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Same here, but I did get a cute flat tree to put on my porch wall and that worked well. Only had to get out of bed a couple times to turn it off overnight.


One of our neighbors had one on her apartment door. I really like those. That was the first one I'd ever seen.
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I have no idea how much a copy would cost in NZ but here it's less than a dollar.
> Junek


Last time I had one cut it was about $4 I think.


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Well if you are embarrassed, so am I.    Ours are still up too. After all that work, they usually stay up all of January, plus DH doesn't have time to take them down till the end of Jan. You are not alone. :thumbup:


~~~I just took ours down on Thursday...and that was just because I had someone to help! You have lots of company. I like the decorations...make me feel good, and we never put them up before Thanksgiving. I think it is fine to leave them up...to be enjoyed! :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> My parents put the tree up on Christmas Eve. I don't know when Epiphany is, but mom always took it down New Year's Eve. Never left up after New Year's Eve. Of course, it was always a REAL tree so not smart to leave it up too long.
> Junek


I always aim for the fifth of January- someone who is Anglican or Roman Catholic would probably know for sure.


----------



## cmaliza

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, the cough comes randomly. Much better for the most part. I am just so tired. That seems to be the main problem now. I feel like I could sleep for 24 hours and still be tired. I am taking the B12 shots. Not much else to do.
> 
> We have our little grandkids for a few hours this afternoon I plan to get my shower shortly, have some lunch, then spend the rest of the day working on my last sock. I could have done had it finished but just haven't felt like it. I am going out when I have to but feel like it's just my body that is there. I am so tired of not feeling good.
> I have thrown four blood clots in my left leg now it wants to be tender for some reason. Haven't missed a blood thinner so will just watch it. Always something to keep it interesting.
> I need to ask for prayer for my sister. She has Dry Macular Degeneration of her eyes. Now she can only see out of her right eye. Vision is blurred in the left. The specialists think the dry is trying to turn into wet and are doing further testing. They are talking about shots in the eye. This is all breaking my heart. She has always been sister/mother to me. I would be lost without her.
> Off to get productive. I Love You To The Moon and Back
> Page 16


~~~Strong prayers for your sister, and for you. Lets hope things take a turn for better.


----------



## iamsam

my goodness you all have been chatty today - while I have putzed around - finally got a shower - had breakfast with Heidi and Gary this morning. 

this is going to be an interesting weekend. it is supposed to start snowing tonight around eleven and continue into Monday morning when we should have 9+/- inches on show on the ground - 36 hours for nine inches of snow - of course if we get winds with that it could make the back roads a little iffy. 

tomorrow is super bowl sunday - Heidi tells me it is the second most "food intake" of the year - with thanksgiving being the first. Phyllis and some other friends were going to come - eat and watch the game. not sure what they are going to do now.

I am wearing my bright electric pink kap 2014 t-shirt today - it goes with the sunshine we are having right now. it was 40³ in my dog yard earlier so there was some melting going on. the temperature will drop as the sun sets for sure.

my leg is coming along - keeping it bandaged - clean dressing every day - using Neosporin on it. need to buy some more gauze when I get into town. it is going to take a while to heal - quite a gap for the skin to fill in. I should take a picture of it for you. lol

by the looks of things I had best get busy and start reading. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh wow....and I take it this wasn't in Sam's style. :XD: :XD:


Um...no!! LOL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I just took ours down on Thursday...and that was just because I had someone to help! You have lots of company. I like the decorations...make me feel good, and we never put them up before Thanksgiving. I think it is fine to leave them up...to be enjoyed! :thumbup:


Y'all better be talking artificial tree, otherwise I'm gonna be worrying about a house fire!


----------



## iamsam

goodness that looks like an angry sea - also looks very cold. wouldn't it be interesting to know where the boat came from? --- sam



Normaedern said:


> Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup:
> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Years ago, my sister left her Christmas tree up so long, our mom threatened to hang eggs on it for Easter.
> Junek


~~~driving through Ohio in the spring you can find many trees with eggs on them!


----------



## iamsam

that certainly is a different look - wonder what Buddha thinks of it all? --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from snowy Surrey. It was snowing heavily at 4am, but only a little left now.
> 
> Sending healing hugs and vibes to all.


----------



## Sorlenna

Onthewingsofadove said:


> There are two or three here at the Tea Party who have to deal with Raynauds. It can be so debilitating. Most people don't realize that although cold can make it worse it is not cold dependent. The worst episode I ever had came on in the middle of a hot summer day sitting in the stands at Cayuga Raceway watching a car race. Some times there is no explanation for when it kicks in. So many people suggest fingerless mitts not knowing that it is the ends of the fingers that suffer the most. My nose also sometimes gets cold and numb as well. Do your hands turn a waxy cream colour as the blood drains away?


Mine go from purple/blue to white and then begin to shrivel (like they have been in water a long time). My toes are always either cold or numb and I generally get chilblains during the winter on my toes. I used to get them on my fingers too when I had to work outside during cold weather. Yeah, it stinks since there's no way to predict it.


----------



## iamsam

very cute Sonja - the white on the neck band almost looks like lace. good job. --- sam --- thanks for posting it.



Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


----------



## iamsam

it was chilly but my house was warm and I really wasn't out all that long. --- sam



TNS said:


> But weren't you absolutely frozen cold, Sam??! The image in my head :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## machriste

Normaedern said:


> Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup:
> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


What a find! Love this photo; I think it's an idea for a watercolor. I like the touch of yellow in the lower sky. Thanks for sharing. Seems like there must be a story behind it.

And a very happy birthday to Agnes!


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My dad was blonde, but had a red beard. How did that happen? No one else has turned up with any red. There is a new batch of grandkids coming along, so maybe they will show some red. Maybe he was a mutant? He did rock the boat now & again.....


My husband was blond with a red beard, too. My three oldest were blond when they were little, and the youngest was born with red hair, but they all went brown as they got older!

I caught up quickly--we need to go to the grocery--sending hugs, blessings, and healing thoughts for all.


----------



## machriste

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


That is absolutely adorable. Don't you think it is cuter with the added white buttons and neck edging?


----------



## Sorlenna

Oh, and forgot to say love the baby sweater and the boat! I hope someone's loss of it isn't too great, but it does make a fabulous picture.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Got this on facebook Thurs, got cucs Fri and made it, half recipe, and MY, it is GOOD. I put salt on the cucs/etc and let set while I made the syrup, then rinsed the cucs/etc before putting in the jar.


Cucumber Salad 

This is a great yummy summer salad and can stay in your fridge up to 2 months.

4 thinly sliced cucumbers
1-large sliced red onions
1-large sliced green bell peppers
1-tbsp salt
2-cup white vinegar
1 1/2-cups sugar
1-tsp celery flakes
1-tsp red pepper flakes


Mix cucumbers, onions, peppers and salt; set a side.

Put vinegar, sugar, celery flakes and pepper flakes in a pot and bring to a boil. Remove from heat and add 2 handfuls of
ice until melted.

Place all veggies in large mouth canning jars (2 quarts or 1 half gallon jar)

Pour mixture over cucumbers, store in refrigerator.
Will keep up to 2 months

Makes 2 quart jars


----------



## iamsam

sounds like a yummy cake. love the saying - I know I'm not clumsy - just accident prone.. lol --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Thought this was appropriate for our group....hope all the bumps, bruises, incisions, surgery spots are all clearing up and healing.
> 
> I received our Burpee's seed catalog yesterday so I read through that last evening and started making my list--I think I'm getting Spring Fever...QVC is running all their plants and flowers too...think I'm going to try to do a yellow, white and purple theme this year....leaning toward clematis, wisteria, large bloomed petunias, and rose bushes.
> 
> We're headed up north to DH's twin's new cottage on the lake -- Dan and Linda and their sons purchased a place to spend the weekends. It's about 2 hours north of here (about 1/2 hour south of our DS's place) - so I'm retracing the road trip I took earlier in the week. I have a blueberry lemon bundt cake in the oven and once it's done, we'll head out.
> 
> A funny thing happened yesterday at 5:30 a.m. I received a text from our DDIL that read "can you come back up"? So I immediately thought that DGD#2 was still sick so I texted back - sure, I'll repack and head on up. She had texted to our DS from upstairs to downstairs for him to come up to help with DGD#2 while she took her shower. He was downstairs starting to pack lunches and getting breakfast ready. DDIL had just picked the last message on the iPhone which had been one that I was on while up there....she texted right back to say that she was sorry and hoped she had woken me (she hadn't)...and we had a good laugh about it.
> 
> Time to get off of here and pack up some clothes. I'll see you all later on Sunday.


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Y'all better be talking artificial tree, otherwise I'm gonna be worrying about a house fire!


That reminds me that last week or the week before, a huge mansion in MD burned down and 6 members of the family died. Grandparents and 4 children. They finally discovered it was caused by a Christmas tree fire...they didn't say if it was an artificial one or a real tree. Always a danger if there's any problem with wiring on the lights.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~driving through Ohio in the spring you can find many trees with eggs on them!


Yes, I've seen those but this was IN the house!! ROFL!!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

and I will join in wishing agnes a very happy birthday and many more. hope you had a very special day. --- sam



KateB said:


> Just noticed on the Digest that it's *Agnes's* birthday today! She hasn't posted since last week, so I hope you're ok Agnes?


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> and I will join in wishing agnes a very happy birthday and many more. hope you had a very special day. --- sam


Ditto!


----------



## iamsam

welcome to the knitting tea party capri18 - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa with us - we will be here all week so do plan on joining us again in the near future - there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - we'll be looking for you. --- sam



Capri18 said:


> I always look forward to your recipes, Sam. I saved several of them..thank you! :thumbup:


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> I'm embarrassed to say I STILL have Christmas decorations up....MUST get the down today. I've never not had them down by the end of the first week in Jan. LOL....of course DH once put lights on the outside of the house and they stayed up 2 years!!! I promise I will get them down before then! ROFL. I did have an older cousin that never took down her Christmas tree though...hehehehe.


You aren't alone, Gwen, mine are still up too. It took me so long to get motivated to do anything Christmasy this year, and then I sort of had to gerry rig some lights are my "pre-lit" tree that I feel I need to leave things up a bit longer this year. Soon, though...


----------



## machriste

Cashmeregma said:


> Does this mean you will have electricity when you move in??
> I do hope they have it really well cleaned before you get there.


Julie, I'm sure you have thought of this, but I would not move anything in until I did a walk-through and made a record (one copy to land lord and one copy for you) of anything that was not in good order, so that when you move out, you won't be blamed or charged.


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> mum always said it was very bad luck to leave them up after Epiphany- hard to break habits like that.


Same here, had to be down by 12th night.


----------



## iamsam

very nice kate - bet it feels nice and soft --- sam



KateB said:


> I've just done a " Sonja" and run out of wool! I knitted a pram cover for my DIL using pompom wool, (which I hated working with at first, but then got to like it :roll: ) and then a friend said her DIL had had great use from a 12" square from the same yarn, which she put behind the baby's head in the car seat. I did wonder if I'd have enough left....as you can see I almost made it! I've ordered more cream and I'm going to try picking up stitches around the edge and knitting on a small pink border. I knitted them both on the diagonal, starting with 2 sts and increasing by 1 on every row.
> 
> Edit - Just noticed my elbow-crutch has got in on the act!


----------



## jknappva

Since it's been a few days with no pictures from my sister, I thought I'd find some.
The first one is the Valentine wreath my daughter made me a few years ago from plastic canvas....her own design. She's made me some really pretty ones.
Since my sister and her DH have an anniversary Mon. she posted this picture of MM making sure he didn't lose her wedding ring at their wedding...02/02/02.
For their anniversary celebration, they went to western MD yesterday for a sleigh ride. Dianne decided to also ride the horse! LOL!
And, of course, a couple of pictures of Gypsy-girl, the shop kitty.
Enjoy!
Junek


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I always aim for the fifth of January- someone who is Anglican or Roman Catholic would probably know for sure.


Epiphany is 6 Januart, the date when the wise men were supposed to have arrived in Bethalehem.


----------



## PurpleFi

thewren said:


> that certainly is a different look - wonder what Buddha things of it all? --- sam


He's got his thermals on :shock:


----------



## iamsam

I think it would be best eaten with something else. I just found it interesting - does it taste anything like real cheese? --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> A whole bunch of variations. Not sure if you want this alone, but I could eat it that way. Probably best on those bean burgers or in dishes that normally have cheese, like my zucchini lasagna that I made up. I will give you the link:
> 
> http://healthyblenderrecipes.com/recipes/raw_vegan_cashew_cheese


----------



## machriste

I'm going to attempt making Patna cotta today. Have never made it before, but it's so lovely. Will serve it with a mixed berry sauce. (My contribution to the super bowl party at DD#1's tomorrow.) (I think it will be a knitting time for me.)


----------



## PurpleFi

June, gorgeous photos, especially the ones of Gypsy xxx


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I always aim for the fifth of January- someone who is Anglican or Roman Catholic would probably know for sure.


January 6th is epiphany


----------



## iamsam

good one kate. --- sam



KateB said:


> Are they related to legless tights? :lol:


----------



## iamsam

sounds yummy - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Got this on facebook Thurs,
> Cucumber Salad


----------



## iamsam

great pictures june - thanks for posting them. I think a sleigh ride would have been so much fun. --- sam



jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days with no pictures from my sister, I thought I'd find some.
> The first one is the Valentine wreath my daughter made me a few years ago from plastic canvas....her own design. She's made me some really pretty ones.
> Since my sister and her DH have an anniversary Mon. she posted this picture of MM making sure he didn't lose her wedding ring at their wedding...02/02/02.
> For their anniversary celebration, they went to western MD yesterday for a sleigh ride. Dianne decided to also ride the horse! LOL!
> And, of course, a couple of pictures of Gypsy-girl, the shop kitty.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

what s patna cotta? --- sam



machriste said:


> I'm going to attempt making Patna cotta today. Have never made it before, but it's so lovely. Will serve it with a mixed berry sauce. (My contribution to the super bowl party at DD#1's tomorrow.) (I think it will be a knitting time for me.)


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

panna cotta -like really great dessert pudding


thewren said:


> what s patna cotta? --- sam


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> what s patna cotta? --- sam


Oops! It's panna cotta. It's a silky, smooth dessert made with cream, sugar, vanilla and gelatin, and often topped with a fruit or berry sauce. I used a recipe on the internet from Lynne Rosetto Kasper. This one also has a c. of sour cream in it besides the 3 c. of heavy cream. It is NOT low calorie, but you don't need a large serving of it.


----------



## Swedenme

Well I think I like living dangerous so I'm going to go for it again . I have the small ball of pink I found this morning and the small ball of white that I used some for the neck of the cardigan . I think I have enough to make a small pair of booties to go with the cardigan .


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I like living dangerous so I'm going to go for it again . I have the small ball of pink I found this morning and the small ball of white that I used some for the neck of the cardigan . I think I have enough to make a small pair of booties to go with the cardigan .


You little devil you! There's no stopping you now is there??!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> You little devil you! There's no stopping you now is there??!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


No I'm on a slippery slope 😃


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> June, gorgeous photos, especially the ones of Gypsy xxx


She's a cutie, isn't she!?
Junek


----------



## sassafras123

Sonja,go for it. If you only have enough for one booty you could use it to adorn wrapping of baby gift. Like your style.
Maya and I had 40 minute walk on sunny, breezy....15mph winds with 20-25 mph gusts. Fun, had to hang onto my hat going into with d even though it has chin strap. Went at different time than yesterday not to let anyone figure pattern for walks. An idea I learned when running.
Finished blue socks. Knit fair isle hearts on short sock. Will try and finish socks in time for Valentine's Day for DGD.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> great pictures june - thanks for posting them. I think a sleigh ride would have been so much fun. --- sam


Unfortunately you have to get cold to go on a sleigh ride so that lets me out since I hate being cold. As Gwen said earlier, 80f is my ideal weather!!
Junek


----------



## pacer

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja,go for it. If you only have enough for one booty you could use it to adorn wrapping of baby gift. Like your style.
> Maya and I had 40 minute walk on sunny, breezy....15mph winds with 20-25 mph gusts. Fun, had to hang onto my hat going into with d even though it has chin strap. Went at different time than yesterday not to let anyone figure pattern for walks. An idea I learned when running.
> Finished blue socks. Knit fair isle hearts on short sock. Will try and finish socks in time for Valentine's Day for DGD.


I am so glad that you are changing up your patterns for walking so that you cannot be figured out by unwanted idiots. We love you too much to have something bad happen to you. Sounds like you are having quite the windy day. Will you post a picture of your fair isle socks? I love knitting with color.


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days with no pictures from my sister, I thought I'd find some.
> The first one is the Valentine wreath my daughter made me a few years ago from plastic canvas....her own design. She's made me some really pretty ones.
> Since my sister and her DH have an anniversary Mon. she posted this picture of MM making sure he didn't lose her wedding ring at their wedding...02/02/02.
> For their anniversary celebration, they went to western MD yesterday for a sleigh ride. Dianne decided to also ride the horse! LOL!
> And, of course, a couple of pictures of Gypsy-girl, the shop kitty.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


I love your pictures. Happy Anniversary to your DS and happy knitting days to you.


----------



## pacer

thewren said:


> it was chilly but my house was warm and I really wasn't out all that long. --- sam


You would have if you had fallen again. Wishing you well with the healing of your leg. I hand to wrap my leg in gauze for over 6 months when I had the cancer removed. It tore open and would not close back up. I finally ended up going to the wound clinic to get healing to happen. I am allergic to adhesive to wrapping my leg was a challenge as I broke out from the adhesives. I can say that my leg was a major mess for a couple of years. So glad it does not look that way now.


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja,go for it. If you only have enough for one booty you could use it to adorn wrapping of baby gift. Like your style.
> Maya and I had 40 minute walk on sunny, breezy....15mph winds with 20-25 mph gusts. Fun, had to hang onto my hat going into with d even though it has chin strap. Went at different time than yesterday not to let anyone figure pattern for walks. An idea I learned when running.
> Finished blue socks. Knit fair isle hearts on short sock. Will try and finish socks in time for Valentine's Day for DGD.


That's a good idea I think I will write that down and keep it for when a baby comes along thank you 
I also think it's a good idea that you change your times when walking your dog , I do especially on the evenings 
Keep safe . Will look forward to seeing picture of socks 
Sonja


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Let's try for one white bootie and one pink one.



angelam said:


> You little devil you! There's no stopping you now is there??!! :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Pup lover

Hi all! Haven't even read the summary yet. Hope everyone is doing well. We are waiting for the snow to start. They are saying we are to get anywhere from 2 to 10 inches. Hopefully no ice before the snow starts. Have had s busy day trying to get errands done before the storm and laundry, cooking and getting things together for taxes. Prayers for all of you. {{{{{{Group hug}}}}}}


----------



## Swedenme

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Let's try for one white bootie and one pink one.


What about one side pink one side white


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I always aim for the fifth of January- someone who is Anglican or Roman Catholic would probably know for sure.


We were always told they had to come down before 12th night or it was unlucky, so I would agree that would be after the 5th of January.


----------



## PurpleFi

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I like living dangerous so I'm going to go for it again . I have the small ball of pink I found this morning and the small ball of white that I used some for the neck of the cardigan . I think I have enough to make a small pair of booties to go with the cardigan .


There's no stopping you now. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

For those wanting to see photos of how to do sock bind off.

I find it very difficult to do anything just from photos so I do hope this makes some sort of sense. Hard holding the yarn, needles and camera to take the photos all at once. :XD:


----------



## pammie1234

Hi, everyone! I hope I am back! I have missed the Tea Party so much. Things have just been crazy around here. I have felt extremely discombobulated lately! I have been late on everything! I did decorate for Christmas and got it taken down much later than usual. I had my little boys last weekend and will have them again on Feb. 6. I have started a long-term sub job at my DD's school on Fri. It is a good thing too! I am going on an Alaskan cruise in June, and now find out the KAP will be in August. I'm going to need some money! 

I am so behind in the news. I guess I will have to go back and try to find out some things.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I hope I am back! I have missed the Tea Party so much. Things have just been crazy around here. I have felt extremely discombobulated lately! I have been late on everything! I did decorate for Christmas and got it taken down much later than usual. I had my little boys last weekend and will have them again on Feb. 6. I have started a long-term sub job at my DD's school on Fri. It is a good thing too! I am going on an Alaskan cruise in June, and now find out the KAP will be in August. I'm going to need some money!
> 
> I am so behind in the news. I guess I will have to go back and try to find out some things.


Hi Pammie. A cruise, WOW. Let me know how it is. We want to do an Alaskan cruise for our 50th and perhaps take the train across Canada to get there.

You will like the summaries that are being done now.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

pammie1234 said:


> I am so behind in the news. I guess I will have to go back and try to find out some things.


Glad to have you back-- you'll find the summaries really do help, plus the page # help you go back and look at specific pix or recipes.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gwen, Nice wheat basket in last KTP. Will you be using it for bread??


----------



## Grandmapaula

Cashmeregma said:


> I have a negative reaction to getting one of those too. So glad I don't need it now. Let me tell you though, if it is your knee, it still puts pressure on it going down on your bottom. Do a practice before the surgery and see how you do. When my knees were so bad I thought that would be good and I still hurt like the dickens after as knees still bent.


We have a stair chair that we installed when my Mom moved in with us. When she passed away, Bob disconnected it, but it can be reconnected if we need it in the future - we aren't getting any younger!


----------



## flyty1n

machriste said:


> Julie, I'm sure you have thought of this, but I would not move anything in until I did a walk-through and made a record (one copy to land lord and one copy for you) of anything that was not in good order, so that when you move out, you won't be blamed or charged.


One thing I learned by watching The People's Court, is to take a picture of each wall in each room as well as the ceilings and print them up. This is so if there is already any damage there, you will not be blamed for it and you can prove it. Perhaps you can do this as well, though I'm hoping all will be well repaired and freshly painted.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Cashmeregma said:


> Think we got about 6" Paula and think the temps are similar. Just plain cold. Brrrrr. Have fun at the game.


Well, Jake's team lost quite badly, but I did get to see him, DD#2, and one of my college age GSs and his girl-friend. I went grocery shopping and stopped to get some "practice yarn" for Bonnie's Dreambird class - didn't have enough of any color I wanted to use in the stash - good excuse to go wander around A.C. Moore for awhile :roll: :-D.

Anyway, I'm home and warm and don't have to go out until church tomorrow. The weatherman is predicting 8-10" of snow between Sun. afternoon and Mon. morning - If Katie has a snow day on Mon. I'll have to babysit. Unfortunately, the university DD#1 works at almost never closes - I can only remember about 3 times in the 40 or so years we've lived here. I'd better get my tall snow boots out :thumbdown: !


----------



## iamsam

I love pudding. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> panna cotta -like really great dessert pudding


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, Jake's team lost quite badly, but I did get to see him, DD#2, and one of my college age GSs and his girl-friend. I went grocery shopping and stopped to get some "practice yarn" for Bonnie's Dreambird class - didn't have enough of any color I wanted to use in the stash - good excuse to go wander around A.C. Moore for awhile :roll: :-D.
> 
> Anyway, I'm home and warm and don't have to go out until church tomorrow. The weatherman is predicting 8-10" of snow between Sun. afternoon and Mon. morning - If Katie has a snow day on Mon. I'll have to babysit. Unfortunately, the university DD#1 works at almost never closes - I can only remember about 3 times in the 40 or so years we've lived here. I'd better get my tall snow boots out :thumbdown: !


Sorry they lost but nice to see all the grands for sure.

Same here. DH never gets off. One snow day that I remember since the 70's, but we were in Germany for 8 yrs during that time. He has only missed work once and that was with the flu and he was completely unable, so I understand. Sounds like we need fly fishing boots if this hits as expected.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> We have a stair chair that we installed when my Mom moved in with us. When she passed away, Bob disconnected it, but it can be reconnected if we need it in the future - we aren't getting any younger!


That will save a great deal of money.


----------



## Cashmeregma

KateB said:


> We were always told they had to come down before 12th night or it was unlucky, so I would agree that would be after the 5th of January.


Uh oh, I hope it counts that I took down what I could. Just that DH isn't home long enough and when he is he is working. He's off on a job right now and trying to finish parts for a band in Ohio and then has to prepare his solo concert and hasn't started that yet. :shock: I'd better get my son to help us.


----------



## iamsam

may we have your recipe - please. --- sam



machriste said:


> Oops! It's panna cotta. It's a silky, smooth dessert made with cream, sugar, vanilla and gelatin, and often topped with a fruit or berry sauce. I used a recipe on the internet from Lynne Rosetto Kasper. This one also has a c. of sour cream in it besides the 3 c. of heavy cream. It is NOT low calorie, but you don't need a large serving of it.


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I love your pictures. Happy Anniversary to your DS and happy knitting days to you.


Thanks, Mary. Stay safe and warm!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam

but you see - you go on the sleigh ride - get cold - then you have a nice hot toddy while standing in front of a roaring fire in you newest ski sweater - etc - etc. now who is dreaming. lol --- sam



jknappva said:


> Unfortunately you have to get cold to go on a sleigh ride so that lets me out since I hate being cold. As Gwen said earlier, 80f is my ideal weather!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

I'm not using any adhesives - telfa pads to cover the tear - stretchy gauze to hold the telfa in place - a small ace bandage to hold everything in place. works well. sometimes in bed in slips down so I just get a hold of it and gently pull in back up again. I should take a picture. --- sam



pacer said:


> You would have if you had fallen again. Wishing you well with the healing of your leg. I hand to wrap my leg in gauze for over 6 months when I had the cancer removed. It tore open and would not close back up. I finally ended up going to the wound clinic to get healing to happen. I am allergic to adhesive to wrapping my leg was a challenge as I broke out from the adhesives. I can say that my leg was a major mess for a couple of years. So glad it does not look that way now.


----------



## jknappva

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I hope I am back! I have missed the Tea Party so much. Things have just been crazy around here. I have felt extremely discombobulated lately! I have been late on everything! I did decorate for Christmas and got it taken down much later than usual. I had my little boys last weekend and will have them again on Feb. 6. I have started a long-term sub job at my DD's school on Fri. It is a good thing too! I am going on an Alaskan cruise in June, and now find out the KAP will be in August. I'm going to need some money!
> 
> I am so behind in the news. I guess I will have to go back and try to find out some things.


I've missed you!! And should have sent you a PM....I'm so disorganized. I'm glad things are going well if busy.
Congrats on the cruise..I know it will be wonderful and we'll expect lots of pictures!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## iamsam

daralene - could I suggest that maybe you teach a class on this bindoff at the next kap, I think I am not the only one that would like to learn that bindoff. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> For those wanting to see photos of how to do sock bind off.
> 
> I find it very difficult to do anything just from photos so I do hope this makes some sort of sense. Hard holding the yarn, needles and camera to take the photos all at once. :XD:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I like the freedom to . I like searching for free knitting patterns and then trying to knit them . I don't like the sewing up part but I am getting better at it
> Sonja


Try top-down patterns - there are a lot out there for babies and toddlers - no sewing up - just sew on buttons and you're finished.


----------



## Swedenme

Grandmapaula said:


> Well, Jake's team lost quite badly, but I did get to see him, DD#2, and one of my college age GSs and his girl-friend. I went grocery shopping and stopped to get some "practice yarn" for Bonnie's Dreambird class - didn't have enough of any color I wanted to use in the stash - good excuse to go wander around A.C. Moore for awhile :roll: :-D.
> 
> Anyway, I'm home and warm and don't have to go out until church tomorrow. The weatherman is predicting 8-10" of snow between Sun. afternoon and Mon. morning - If Katie has a snow day on Mon. I'll have to babysit. Unfortunately, the university DD#1 works at almost never closes - I can only remember about 3 times in the 40 or so years we've lived here. I'd better get my tall snow boots out :thumbdown: !


Sorry his team lost , hopefully he still enjoyed himself and you did get to visit with some of your family . If your weathermen are anything like the weathermen here there is a good chance they will get it wrong


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> but you see - you go on the sleigh ride - get cold - then you have a nice hot toddy while standing in front of a roaring fire in you newest ski sweater - etc - etc. now who is dreaming. lol --- sam


ROFLMAO!!! That's YOUR dream. Sam!! My dream is sitting in my recliner admiring the pictures of you freezing your tush off in that sleigh!!! While drink my Diet Coke in cozy, warm comfort!!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Julie, I'm sure you have thought of this, but I would not move anything in until I did a walk-through and made a record (one copy to land lord and one copy for you) of anything that was not in good order, so that when you move out, you won't be blamed or charged.


I should have thought of it- but actually had not- thanks machriste!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Same here, had to be down by 12th night.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

yeah pammie - we will expect lots and lots of pictures from your cruise. it will be great to see you at this year's kap. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I hope I am back! I have missed the Tea Party so much. Things have just been crazy around here. I have felt extremely discombobulated lately! I have been late on everything! I did decorate for Christmas and got it taken down much later than usual. I had my little boys last weekend and will have them again on Feb. 6. I have started a long-term sub job at my DD's school on Fri. It is a good thing too! I am going on an Alaskan cruise in June, and now find out the KAP will be in August. I'm going to need some money!
> 
> I am so behind in the news. I guess I will have to go back and try to find out some things.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Epiphany is 6 Januart, the date when the wise men were supposed to have arrived in Bethalehem.


I don't any longer have a hymnal to check it! At least my intentions are there!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> January 6th is epiphany


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Another rainy day so we decided to do a mall walk as far from Scottsdale as possible. We try to walk two miles a day.

Unfortunately, because of the rain, the mall was really crowded. We did manage to get our miles in but had to keep dodging around people to do it.

Is anybody watching the game tomorrow? Since my. Beloved Packers lost, I'm not real enthused one way or the other but will probably watch but not all the hoopla before or the half time show.


----------



## iamsam

now where is the adventure in that. we could drive your wheel chair right up to the sleigh - scoop you up and put you in - tuck all kinds of blankets and rugs around you - would even let you sip on your diet coke while we went across the fields to grandma's house. --- sam



jknappva said:


> ROFLMAO!!! That's YOUR dream. Sam!! My dream is sitting in my recliner admiring the pictures of you freezing your tush off in that sleigh!!! While drink my Diet Coke in cozy, warm comfort!!
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> We were always told they had to come down before 12th night or it was unlucky, so I would agree that would be after the 5th of January.


Mum was very particular about when the tree went up too- none of this 'early Christmas', we were sent to bed Christmas Eve, and the Christmas Tree would be there in full glory the next morning- along with the stocking of goodies from Santa at the end of our beds.


----------



## iamsam

calling poledra - here is a must have pattern. --- sam

http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2015/01/free-mouse-pattern-ravelry-store.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FXNITB+%28Natural+Suburbia%29


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> One thing I learned by watching The People's Court, is to take a picture of each wall in each room as well as the ceilings and print them up. This is so if there is already any damage there, you will not be blamed for it and you can prove it. Perhaps you can do this as well, though I'm hoping all will be well repaired and freshly painted.


I have plenty of sd card space- having found that unused 2Gig card- and provided I back it up, that will work. Can't print a thing currently the printer thinks it has a paper jam- but it has just stopped functioning. Although I think there is a machine one can use at the local Mall, on reflection.


----------



## Grandmapaula

jknappva said:


> Unfortunately you have to get cold to go on a sleigh ride so that lets me out since I hate being cold. As Gwen said earlier, 80f is my ideal weather!!
> Junek


Me,too!! So why do I live in freezing NY? My daughters used to try to get me to go skiing with them and I told them NO - you have to be outside in the cold to ski!!!


----------



## Grandmapaula

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I hope I am back! I have missed the Tea Party so much. Things have just been crazy around here. I have felt extremely discombobulated lately! I have been late on everything! I did decorate for Christmas and got it taken down much later than usual. I had my little boys last weekend and will have them again on Feb. 6. I have started a long-term sub job at my DD's school on Fri. It is a good thing too! I am going on an Alaskan cruise in June, and now find out the KAP will be in August. I'm going to need some money!
> 
> I am so behind in the news. I guess I will have to go back and try to find out some things.


Welcome back!!! We've missed you. Hugs, Paula


----------



## vabchnonnie

At last, haven't been on here for several pages..it still amazes me there is so much time spent on the tea party. After getting my power bill, I wonder if I've been on the computer too,too much and also a bit warmer than I feel. It was higher than it's ever been in the 5 years I've been in this apt. Will have to do something, it can't stay like this. As far as news from me..not much, NO knitting yet, will be doing taxes, year end stuff and catch up from last year. My mind rambles to NEW things I want to do, but, of course WIP must be completed first. Oh well, there is always tomorrow. Best wishes to each of you.


----------



## machriste

thewren said:


> may we have your recipe - please. --- sam


Sure.

Panna Cotta ala Lynn Rosetto Kasper

1 1/2 t. unflavored gelatin
2 T. cold water
3 C. heavy cream
1/2 c. sugar
1 1/2 t. vanilla
pinch of salt
1 c. sour cream (I used Greek yogurt)

Sprinkle gelatin over water. Let stand for 5 minutes to soften. In a 3-quart saucepan, warm the cream with the sugar and salt over med. heat. Do not let it boil. Stir in gelatin until thoroughly dissolved. Take mixture off heat and cool about 5 minutes. Add vanilla.

Put sour cream in med. bowl. Gently whisk in warm cream mixture a little at a time until smooth. Taste for sweetness and add a bit more sugar, 1 teaspoon at a time, if needed. (I did not think it needed any more sugar.) Rinse eight 2/3-c. ramekins, custard cups, or coffee cups with cold water. Fill each one about 3/4 full. Chill 4 to 24 hours.

I will serve it with a berry sauce made from a pkg. of frozen mixed berries, 1/4 c. water and 1/3 c. sugar. Simmer until berries are very soft and mixture is a bit reduced. Cool and press through a fine sieve. Panna cotta is very rich, so small servings are in order.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

flyty1n said:


> One thing I learned by watching The People's Court, is to take a picture of each wall in each room as well as the ceilings and print them up. This is so if there is already any damage there, you will not be blamed for it and you can prove it. Perhaps you can do this as well, though I'm hoping all will be well repaired and freshly painted.


Two people have already posted to this and they are RIGHT. Either have the agent/landlord walk through with you while you take notes or better still, take the pix. My high school students were taught this when we worked on how to rent an apartment.


----------



## Grandmapaula

thewren said:


> daralene - could I suggest that maybe you teach a class on this bindoff at the next kap, I think I am not the only one that would like to learn that bindoff. --- sam


I'll second that - would be cute on hats and cuffs, too.


----------



## sassafras123

VABchnonnie, Always energizing to start new project. Let me see, I have at least five projects on needles, and started new hat project yesterday. Saw it on KP and thought it looked interesting.
Pacer, thank you so much. Will try and post pic of socks. Can't post pattern.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Swedenme said:


> Sorry his team lost , hopefully he still enjoyed himself and you did get to visit with some of your family . If your weathermen are anything like the weathermen here there is a good chance they will get it wrong


Our weather guys around the Syracuse area are really pretty good. They don't miss too often, especially in the winter - unfortunately this storm is taking dead aim at us. Oh, well, nothing I haven't see before!!


----------



## Grandmapaula

purl2diva said:


> Another rainy day so we decided to do a mall walk as far from Scottsdale as possible. We try to walk two miles a day.
> 
> Unfortunately, because of the rain, the mall was really crowded. We did manage to get our miles in but had to keep dodging around people to do it.
> 
> Is anybody watching the game tomorrow? Since my. Beloved Packers lost, I'm not real enthused one way or the other but will probably watch but not all the hoopla before or the half time show.


I'm going to watch - I'll be cheering for Seattle - I don't like cheaters! And the commercials are great fun.


----------



## Swedenme

Grandmapaula said:


> Our weather guys around the Syracuse area are really pretty good. They don't miss too often, especially in the winter - unfortunately this storm is taking dead aim at us. Oh, well, nothing I haven't see before!!


It's very strong winds here at the moment and I think it's either raining or hailstone so not very nice at all


----------



## flyty1n

Sam, I am a bit worried that your leg is still not healed. Could you ask if they could put a wound vac on it and hasten the healing that way?


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Two people have already posted to this and they are RIGHT. Either have the agent/landlord walk through with you while you take notes or better still, take the pix. My high school students were taught this when we worked on how to rent an apartment.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

Swedenme said:


> It's very strong winds here at the moment and I think it's either raining or hailstone so not very nice at all


I'll take the 10" of snow over cold rain and wind - Brrr!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't any longer have a hymnal to check it! At least my intentions are there!


It's all in my head. Drummed into me at an early age :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Pammie. A cruise, WOW. Let me know how it is. We want to do an Alaskan cruise for our 50th and perhaps take the train across Canada to get there.
> 
> You will like the summaries that are being done now.


Thank you. It is going to be pretty funny. I'm the only female going with 3 guys. Please don't think I'm a "bad" girl, they are all gay. We have all been friends a long time. I think it will be fun. Two of them have done the cruise before, so that must mean that it is pretty good. I will let you know.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> I'll take the 10" of snow over cold rain and wind - Brrr!!


Depends if you are dressed for it! The air-conditioning at church today was stuck at 'cold' in the chapel- none of us was dressed for it, and it was such a relief at the end of the hour, to get out into the humid warmth we had been expecting!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> It's all in my head. Drummed into me at an early age :thumbup:


Funny the things one remembers!


----------



## pammie1234

Kansas g-ma said:


> Glad to have you back-- you'll find the summaries really do help, plus the page # help you go back and look at specific pix or recipes.


Thanks. I'm going to go back and read them. I especially need the KAP dates so I can give them to my DD as she will keep my fur babies.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to go back and read them. I especially need the KAP dates so I can give them to my DD as she will keep my fur babies.


Tami Ohio, is the principal organiser this year BTW.


----------



## pammie1234

jknappva said:


> I've missed you!! And should have sent you a PM....I'm so disorganized. I'm glad things are going well if busy.
> Congrats on the cruise..I know it will be wonderful and we'll expect lots of pictures!!
> Hugs,
> Junek


I've missed you, too. Don't fret about not sending a pm. I didn't mail my Christmas cards until January! Talk about disorganization! Plus, a little procrastination!


----------



## PurpleFi

Lurker 2 said:


> Funny the things one remembers!


Absolutely right, l can remember such a lot from my childhood, but haven't a clue what l did last week. Half past midnight here so I'm off to bed. Night night x


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> yeah pammie - we will expect lots and lots of pictures from your cruise. it will be great to see you at this year's kap. --- sam


I have to either try to get my camera fixed or get a new one. I don't want to just use my phone.


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Absolutely right, l can remember such a lot from my childhood, but haven't a clue what l did last week. Half past midnight here so I'm off to bed. Night night x


Sleep well, happy dreams!


----------



## pammie1234

thewren said:


> calling poledra - here is a must have pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2015/01/free-mouse-pattern-ravelry-store.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FXNITB+%28Natural+Suburbia%29


Precious little mouse! Thanks, Sam. I have it downloaded.


----------



## pammie1234

Grandmapaula said:


> Welcome back!!! We've missed you. Hugs, Paula


Hugs right back, Paula! I have really missed my TP connection. Stay warm!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Railyn said:


> Many years ago, my uncle was driving at night and hit a couple all dressed in black. They had recently made some changes to their will. It was ruled a suicide. It affected my uncle the rest of his life. Not something he ever talked about but like a dark family secret. Interesting how people, at times, only think of themselves and how their actions will affect others.


Last fall a young fellow hit a man just outside our town, walking late a night, drunk & in dark clothes. He didn't even realize it was a person until he stopped. I'm sure he will never be the same, such a terrible burden because of someones stupidity.


----------



## Sorlenna

Pammie, I wrote down August 14, 15, and 16 for the KAP.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> Thank you I like the freedom to . I like searching for free knitting patterns and then trying to knit them . I don't like the sewing up part but I am getting better at it
> Sonja


I don't like sewing up either so I always (if possible,) knit in one piece to the under arms. I've done a few of those top down ones so when you're done, it's just the ends to pull in & buttons. I even did one with long sleeves for GD, shirt sleeves are not too practical for here.


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> My parents put the tree up on Christmas Eve. I don't know when Epiphany is, but mom always took it down New Year's Eve. Never left up after New Year's Eve. Of course, it was always a REAL tree so not smart to leave it up too long.
> Junek


Now that we have a fake tree, I put it up the first week of Dec. But when we had a real one it was never up until after Dec. 20 but I have always left it up til Ukranian Christmas on Jan 6. I will always decorate for Christmas, I love it. Takes a while to put everything away but I like the look of it all.


----------



## Bonnie7591

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I just took ours down on Thursday...and that was just because I had someone to help! You have lots of company. I like the decorations...make me feel good, and we never put them up before Thanksgiving. I think it is fine to leave them up...to be enjoyed! :thumbup:


Brightens up the long nights of winter.


----------



## pearlone

machriste said:


> Julie, I'm sure you have thought of this, but I would not move anything in until I did a walk-through and made a record (one copy to land lord and one copy for you) of anything that was not in good order, so that when you move out, you won't be blamed or charged.


I am a landlord at the moment and also suggest taking pictures of every room and especially areas you may have concerns about before you move in. These pictures can be very benefical for both tenant and landlord . Glad they are changing all the locks.


----------



## pammie1234

Sorlenna said:


> Pammie, I wrote down August 14, 15, and 16 for the KAP.


Thank you! I hope you will be able to join us!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Grandmapaula said:


> I'll second that - would be cute on hats and cuffs, too.


Yes, very cute & now that I've seen pictures doesn't seem so complicated. Thanks Daralene.


----------



## Poledra65

Holy moly, I have 20+ pages to catch up on from last week, and 27 for this week so far. I planned on getting on last night, but David and I spent several hours playing guitar so, I didn't make it, and today I was doing stuff around the house. 
I hope everyone is doing well. Hoping that Tims back is healing well. 
I'm going to go back to last weeks and finish now.


----------



## Spider

It is blowing so hard outside and the temps.have dropped all day. Sounds like winter for sure.
Hate to complain, but can't shake this crud. Got up this morning feeling worse than the other day and as Betty said, no energy. Did some laundry, sat down, cleaned a room, sat down, folded laundry, laid down. Made dinner, laid down to eat it. That's pathetic. Oh well, others are worse off. 
Loved the baby sweater and the picture of the old boat, if only it could talk!,
Must be some great stories to go with it.
Hoping to go to a family Super Bowl party tomorrow , my mothers first Super Bowl Party and she is so excited. Will be fun to be together. Hugs to all. Linda


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> I watched the tennis and saw Andy win , was watching again this morning and was amused that they had to stop because of rain thought that only happened at Wimbledon 😃


Melbourne's almost as bad (think they are in Melbourne!).
We always say the Boxing Test will get rain- it is Melbourne afterall and no-one expects it to get through 5 days without rain. Mind you it often does but that is the expectation. It is our capital city that has 4 seasons in one day.


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you! I hope you will be able to join us!


I would love to--it's not very likely, but there's always hope! :mrgreen:


----------



## flyty1n

pammie1234 said:


> Thank you. It is going to be pretty funny. I'm the only female going with 3 guys. Please don't think I'm a "bad" girl, they are all gay. We have all been friends a long time. I think it will be fun. Two of them have done the cruise before, so that must mean that it is pretty good. I will let you know.


Early in life I learned that there are boyfriends and friend boys..doesn't matter their sexual orientation. If they are good friend boys, you should enjoy your time with them. I hope you have a wonderful time and will report in full when you are home again.


----------



## jheiens

Poledra65 said:


> Hoping that Tims back is healing well.


The back is still draining especially when he gets lost in his music and starts rocking to the beat. Then he gets to dripping with perspiration and the situation starts again. Started antibiotics this afternoon and no SWASH brace or heavy shirts. He even spent several hours without a shirt at all while in his room, but then the music started calling his name and he was off and rocking!!

He's not moving too freely without the SWASH, so he spends a lot of time sitting and listening to his music videos and programs.

We're hoping he will get past this also,

Ohio Joy

We've been invaded by a horde of flying squirrels. Who knew we had them in NE Ohio? Don has trapped 6 so far in one of the pantry cabinets. They're cute critters but not in my foodstuffs.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Betty, if you've had blood clots before & your leg is are, please get it checked as that is nothing to fool around with. Someone who works withDHs cousin had a sore neck after snowboarding, went to ER, they told him it was nothing & sent him home, he died a short time later, only in his 50s & it was a clot.
Pammie, good to hear from you. Sounds like you have great vacation plans


----------



## pammie1234

I've missed so many birthdays! I hope everyone had a great day and will have many more.

I'm so sorry to hear about all of the illnesses people have been going through. I hope everyone is doing better and have a full recovery in the future.

I know there have been some deaths as well. It is so sad to lose a loved one and you have my sincere sympathy.

I tried to find the info about the KAP, or what has been posted, but just couldn't. If anyone knows where it is located, say within 10 pages, I will go look for it!


----------



## pearlone

Have been cooking all day for a small gathering of some family members for Super Bowl Party at our new house. Will be first party here.Has been a hard week with hypertensive problems along with RA pain, so looking forward to a fun evening tomorrow night.

Have loved seeing all the pictures of projects and the boat and socks. I sure hope I can knit the BO for socks. It is so neat. Sonja did a wonderful job with the baby sweater. Is gorgeous.

Prayers being sent out for those who are in pain or need.

Thank you Tami Ohio for taking the helm for the 2015 KAP. I have put the dates on my calendar. 

I am off to bed. Nitey nite everyone.


----------



## darowil

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...of course it will be a Sonja thing just like double posts are called a Gwenie! Enjoy it....makes one laugh.  On my old computer I did a double sometimes even more post almost every time.....


And both Sonja's have been pink and white as well.
Pink and white do look good together.


----------



## Lurker 2

pearlone said:


> I am a landlord at the moment and also suggest taking pictures of every room and especially areas you may have concerns about before you move in. These pictures can be very benefical for both tenant and landlord . Glad they are changing all the locks.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pacer

pearlone said:


> Have been cooking all day for a small gathering of some family members for Super Bowl Party at our new house. Will be first party here.Has been a hard week with hypertensive problems along with RA pain, so looking forward to a fun evening tomorrow night.
> 
> Have loved seeing all the pictures of projects and the boat and socks. I sure hope I can knit the BO for socks. It is so neat. Sonja did a wonderful job with the baby sweater. Is gorgeous.
> 
> Prayers being sent out for those who are in pain or need.
> 
> Thank you Tami Ohio for taking the helm for the 2015 KAP. I have put the dates on my calendar.
> 
> I am off to bed. Nitey nite everyone.


I do hope you will be able to make it again this year.


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I've missed so many birthdays! I hope everyone had a great day and will have many more.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about all of the illnesses people have been going through. I hope everyone is doing better and have a full recovery in the future.
> 
> I know there have been some deaths as well. It is so sad to lose a loved one and you have my sincere sympathy.
> 
> I tried to find the info about the KAP, or what has been posted, but just couldn't. If anyone knows where it is located, say within 10 pages, I will go look for it!


Sorlenna posted at the top of page 27 what she has recorded as the dates.

Edit :August 14, 15 and 16


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> Just noticed on the Digest that it's *Agnes's* birthday today! She hasn't posted since last week, so I hope you're ok Agnes?


Happy Birthday Agnes.... :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Aran said:


> We are expecting our first big (and hopefully only) snow of the year on Sunday. The damned weather forecasters keep upping the totals. Right now they're calling for 7-12" of snow for my area. Sam should get lesser amounts than that since he's to the north of me. My friends in Columbus (which is about 70 miles south of me) are supposed to get a rain/snow mix.
> 
> http://www.purlbee.com/2009/10/07/whits-knits-granny-square-slippers/
> I found these slippers & had to crochet a pair. They're a little too wide for me, so they should fit my mom just fine. If you make them, be sure to follow the tutorial how to put them together. Dyslexic that I am, I had trouble putting the first one together but no troubles putting the second one together. I'm going to make a smaller pair for me because they're so cute & don't take too long to do. I should have lots of time tomorrow to make a pair.


The slippers do look good Aran. Saved the pattern amd should be quick to do.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Thank you and thanks to Kate for the suggestion . My knee is fine again .I will always have difficulty bending it because of the damage but I am used to that now . The snow here is more or less gone as well now but it is still cold . Well cold for us. I m staying in too now for the rest of the week end with the heating on . Enjoy your knitting and sewing
> Sonja


I am glad your knee is good again.


----------



## sugarsugar

Hi everyone, thanks again Sam for another week of loads of recipes. 

Good grief, I have wondering if I am going mad.... its 2.30pm and I am cold... just looked up the temp and it is only 15.c :shock: Far out!! Its February for goodness sake... the middle of SUMMER. Not impressed. 

Oh well, back to try and catch up


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> The slippers do look good Aran. Saved the pattern amd should be quick to do.


I've ended up signed up for their emails!


----------



## pammie1234

Lurker 2 said:


> Sorlenna posted at the top of page 27 what she has recorded as the dates.
> 
> Edit :August 14, 15 and 16


I saw that, but was just wondering if there was more info in another place. I did go ahead and put it on my calendar!


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, thanks again Sam for another week of loads of recipes.
> 
> Good grief, I have wondering if I am going mad.... its 2.30pm and I am cold... just looked up the temp and it is only 15.c :shock: Far out!! Its February for goodness sake... the middle of SUMMER. Not impressed.
> 
> Oh well, back to try and catch up


Cooler at 26 here!


----------



## Lurker 2

pammie1234 said:


> I saw that, but was just wondering if there was more info in another place. I did go ahead and put it on my calendar!


Why not PM Tami Ohio!?


----------



## Sorlenna

pammie1234 said:


> I saw that, but was just wondering if there was more info in another place. I did go ahead and put it on my calendar!


I don't think so--yet. Tami just let us know when and that she would be organizing this year in last week's party. I'm sure we will get more as it is figured out.


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> I don't think so--yet. Tami just let us know when and that she would be organizing this year in last week's party. I'm sure we will get more as it is figured out.


There was mention that the Hotel is likely to cost more this year!


----------



## sassafras123

Fair Isle Valentine socks have after thought heel. Finished toe. Didn't want to start heel as I'm tired and coughing again and it's a new type of heel for me. Will start fresh tomorrow.
Gwen, I think I forgot to tell you how much I liked your basket.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> LOL...of course it will be a Sonja thing just like double posts are called a Gwenie! Enjoy it....makes one laugh.  On my old computer I did a double sometimes even more post almost every time.....


And I still miss seeing them....


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Years ago, my sister left her Christmas tree up so long, our mom threatened to hang eggs on it for Easter.
> Junek


LOL :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> my goodness you all have been chatty today - while I have putzed around - finally got a shower - had breakfast with Heidi and Gary this morning.
> 
> this is going to be an interesting weekend. it is supposed to start snowing tonight around eleven and continue into Monday morning when we should have 9+/- inches on show on the ground - 36 hours for nine inches of snow - of course if we get winds with that it could make the back roads a little iffy.
> 
> tomorrow is super bowl sunday - Heidi tells me it is the second most "food intake" of the year - with thanksgiving being the first. Phyllis and some other friends were going to come - eat and watch the game. not sure what they are going to do now.
> 
> I am wearing my bright electric pink kap 2014 t-shirt today - it goes with the sunshine we are having right now. it was 40³ in my dog yard earlier so there was some melting going on. the temperature will drop as the sun sets for sure.
> 
> my leg is coming along - keeping it bandaged - clean dressing every day - using Neosporin on it. need to buy some more gauze when I get into town. it is going to take a while to heal - quite a gap for the skin to fill in. I should take a picture of it for you. lol
> 
> by the looks of things I had best get busy and start reading. --- sam


Oh dear Sam.... We really do need to wrap you in bubble wrap. Take care of your poor leg. And stay warm.


----------



## sugarsugar

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days with no pictures from my sister, I thought I'd find some.
> The first one is the Valentine wreath my daughter made me a few years ago from plastic canvas....her own design. She's made me some really pretty ones.
> Since my sister and her DH have an anniversary Mon. she posted this picture of MM making sure he didn't lose her wedding ring at their wedding...02/02/02.
> For their anniversary celebration, they went to western MD yesterday for a sleigh ride. Dianne decided to also ride the horse! LOL!
> And, of course, a couple of pictures of Gypsy-girl, the shop kitty.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


Great photos, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## sugarsugar

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I like living dangerous so I'm going to go for it again . I have the small ball of pink I found this morning and the small ball of white that I used some for the neck of the cardigan . I think I have enough to make a small pair of booties to go with the cardigan .


Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

DD took the trees down for me today! YEA!!!


jknappva said:


> My parents put the tree up on Christmas Eve. I don't know when Epiphany is, but mom always took it down New Year's Eve. Never left up after New Year's Eve. Of course, it was always a REAL tree so not smart to leave it up too long.
> Junek


----------



## Grannypeg

Wow Sam, what an introduction and several recipes to savor over the
coming weeks.

I have been on an extended absence - life got in the way. Hopefully, I will ease my way back in.

Peggy


----------



## iamsam

thanks machriste - it really sounds good - wonder what my arteries will think. lol --- sam



machriste said:


> Sure.
> 
> Panna Cotta ala Lynn Rosetto Kasper


----------



## pacer

pammie1234 said:


> I've missed you, too. Don't fret about not sending a pm. I didn't mail my Christmas cards until January! Talk about disorganization! Plus, a little procrastination!


We loved them anyway.


----------



## iamsam

flyty1n - the new sore happened less than a week ago - it is large - will take a while. the other leg is almost healed - waiting for the scab to fall off which will mean it is totally healed. I have kept the new ouchie wrapped so really - I think everyone is coming along fine. i'll let you know if the red line starts up my leg. lol it isn't funny really - the other leg did get infected and required a couple weeks of antibiotics. but I really am taking care of it so I'm not expecting any trouble. --- sam\



flyty1n said:


> Sam, I am a bit worried that your leg is still not healed. Could you ask if they could put a wound vac on it and hasten the healing that way?


----------



## iamsam

I think you are going to have a great time - three gay guys to look after you - you will want for nothing pammie. I am so jealous. lol --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> Thank you. It is going to be pretty funny. I'm the only female going with 3 guys. Please don't think I'm a "bad" girl, they are all gay. We have all been friends a long time. I think it will be fun. Two of them have done the cruise before, so that must mean that it is pretty good. I will let you know.


----------



## iamsam

maybe you and pammie could come together --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> I would love to--it's not very likely, but there's always hope! :mrgreen:


----------



## iamsam

the same place as last year. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I've missed so many birthdays! I hope everyone had a great day and will have many more.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about all of the illnesses people have been going through. I hope everyone is doing better and have a full recovery in the future.
> 
> I know there have been some deaths as well. It is so sad to lose a loved one and you have my sincere sympathy.
> 
> I tried to find the info about the KAP, or what has been posted, but just couldn't. If anyone knows where it is located, say within 10 pages, I will go look for it!


----------



## iamsam

yeah peggy - so good to see you - it happens to all of us at one time or another - life can and does get in the way of other things we want to do. just hop in with both feet - we have your chair waiting for you. --- sam



Grannypeg said:


> Wow Sam, what an introduction and several recipes to savor over the
> coming weeks.
> 
> I have been on an extended absence - life got in the way. Hopefully, I will ease my way back in.
> 
> Peggy


----------



## Gweniepooh

No, I'm using it to keep my collect of daily medicine in...LOL


Cashmeregma said:


> Gwen, Nice wheat basket in last KTP. Will you be using it for bread??


----------



## Grannypeg

Thank you Sam. I may not catch up everyday, but it is good to be back.

Prayers to all who need them - so many here with medical problems.

I just had a minor procedure done on an infected sabaceous cyst last week which is on my temple. Instead of bursting, the infection drained back into my face and under my eye. A real Mess. Antibiotics have done their work. Still have to see a surgeon and have the cyst removed. More a nuisance than anything.

In and out of slumps. Just started a graphed afghan of the buffalo bills - only god knows when it will be completed. I am sure I shall work on other things in between.

Peggy


----------



## Gweniepooh

I agree with that! I know Tami is hoping some folks will want to teach a class or two....


thewren said:


> daralene - could I suggest that maybe you teach a class on this bindoff at the next kap, I think I am not the only one that would like to learn that bindoff. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

This sounds good and pretty easy. I've copied and saved since like Sam I also like puddings.


machriste said:


> Sure.
> 
> Panna Cotta ala Lynn Rosetto Kasper
> 
> 1 1/2 t. unflavored gelatin
> 2 T. cold water
> 3 C. heavy cream
> 1/2 c. sugar
> 1 1/2 t. vanilla
> pinch of salt
> 1 c. sour cream (I used Greek yogurt)
> 
> Sprinkle gelatin over water. Let stand for 5 minutes to soften. In a 3-quart saucepan, warm the cream with the sugar and salt over med. heat. Do not let it boil. Stir in gelatin until thoroughly dissolved. Take mixture off heat and cool about 5 minutes. Add vanilla.
> 
> Put sour cream in med. bowl. Gently whisk in warm cream mixture a little at a time until smooth. Taste for sweetness and add a bit more sugar, 1 teaspoon at a time, if needed. (I did not think it needed any more sugar.) Rinse eight 2/3-c. ramekins, custard cups, or coffee cups with cold water. Fill each one about 3/4 full. Chill 4 to 24 hours.
> 
> I will serve it with a berry sauce made from a pkg. of frozen mixed berries, 1/4 c. water and 1/3 c. sugar. Simmer until berries are very soft and mixture is a bit reduced. Cool and press through a fine sieve. Panna cotta is very rich, so small servings are in order.


----------



## Gweniepooh

My aunt did an Alaskan cruise and loved it. I know you will have fun. I am so glad you have posted. I was beginning to worry but did remember you were subbing. I hope you will get to the KAP in August. Kind of iffy for me but I am going to try.


pammie1234 said:


> Thank you. It is going to be pretty funny. I'm the only female going with 3 guys. Please don't think I'm a "bad" girl, they are all gay. We have all been friends a long time. I think it will be fun. Two of them have done the cruise before, so that must mean that it is pretty good. I will let you know.


----------



## Gweniepooh

KAP is August 14,15,16 and the hotel is the Hamton Inn again.


pammie1234 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to go back and read them. I especially need the KAP dates so I can give them to my DD as she will keep my fur babies.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Spider I hope you'll check with the doctor about this hanging on (like Betty did). And true, others may have it worse off but each of us needs to take care of ourselves or we will get worse off! Keeping you in my prayers.


Spider said:


> It is blowing so hard outside and the temps.have dropped all day. Sounds like winter for sure.
> Hate to complain, but can't shake this crud. Got up this morning feeling worse than the other day and as Betty said, no energy. Did some laundry, sat down, cleaned a room, sat down, folded laundry, laid down. Made dinner, laid down to eat it. That's pathetic. Oh well, others are worse off.
> Loved the baby sweater and the picture of the old boat, if only it could talk!,
> Must be some great stories to go with it.
> Hoping to go to a family Super Bowl party tomorrow , my mothers first Super Bowl Party and she is so excited. Will be fun to be together. Hugs to all. Linda


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sorry to hear Tim is still having problems with the drainage. I wonder if the weather has driven the flying squirrels inside your pantry?


jheiens said:


> The back is still draining especially when he gets lost in his music and starts rocking to the beat. Then he gets to dripping with perspiration and the situation starts again. Started antibiotics this afternoon and no SWASH brace or heavy shirts. He even spent several hours without a shirt at all while in his room, but then the music started calling his name and he was off and rocking!!
> 
> He's not moving too freely without the SWASH, so he spends a lot of time sitting and listening to his music videos and programs.
> 
> We're hoping he will get past this also,
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> We've been invaded by a horde of flying squirrels. Who knew we had them in NE Ohio? Don has trapped 6 so far in one of the pantry cabinets. They're cute critters but not in my foodstuffs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so hoping I can make it and have a chance to VISIT with folks more. Thank you again so much to Tami for taking this on. I'm already getting excited about it and don't even know for sure if I'll be able to make it....LOL


pacer said:


> I do hope you will be able to make it again this year.


----------



## Gweniepooh

thank you Sassafras. It really is easy. PM me if you'd like the pattern.


sassafras123 said:


> Fair Isle Valentine socks have after thought heel. Finished toe. Didn't want to start heel as I'm tired and coughing again and it's a new type of heel for me. Will start fresh tomorrow.
> Gwen, I think I forgot to tell you how much I liked your basket.


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> We were always told they had to come down before 12th night or it was unlucky, so I would agree that would be after the 5th of January.


Thats what my mum always told me too. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

time for me to lay my head down. --- sam


----------



## Gweniepooh

Me too....off to bed. Silly me took a nap very late and even though I'm not sleepy if I don't get to bed I'll sleep away tomorrow....got too much to do to do that! Sending hugs and positive energy to all. TTYL


----------



## sugarsugar

thewren said:


> now where is the adventure in that. we could drive your wheel chair right up to the sleigh - scoop you up and put you in - tuck all kinds of blankets and rugs around you - would even let you sip on your diet coke while we went across the fields to grandma's house. --- sam


He he he... LOL


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everybody . Little misty here this morning but going to be lovely blue skies again . I think we have been quite lucky weather wise this winter so far we have had some rain but mainly at night and a few days of snow where it stayed for a couple of days . But we have had a lot of bright blue sky days chilly and frosty but still nice days . But tomorrow February begins that usually when the bad weather comes if we are going to get lots of snow that's when it usually comes . Luckily it's the shortest month so not long till spring .Snowdrops are all coming into bloom now and the daffodils and crocus shoots are really growing . I really need to tidy the garden up but I don't want to disturb any thing that's asleep underneath . 
I finished my booties with yarn to spare so now I'm looking to see what to knit next .There is a lovely pair of short dungarees with a little train on the front and cap to match that keep calling to me but the train is done in duplicate stitch and I've never done that before . Won't know if it can do it unless I try Will I . 

To Spider and Betty and anyone else still not feeling to good hope that changes for the better very soon 
I also hope Tims back heals up very quickly too 
And Julie I wish it was sometime next week and all this moving business was behind you 
Sonja


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I always aim for the fifth of January- someone who is Anglican or Roman Catholic would probably know for sure.


That is what I was brought up with. The day before Epiphany/ The Visitation of the Three Kings. I was always told it was unlucky to leave them up longer. Epiphany is the 12th. day of Christmas.

Edit Sorry, I was a bit late with this information :roll:

We did always put the Christmas Tree up on Christmas Eve, Julie :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

thewren said:


> goodness that looks like an angry sea - also looks very cold. wouldn't it be interesting to know where the boat came from? --- sam


The sea is angry we have had 5 days of northerly gales which hit the beach. It is very unusual as our prevailing wind is south westerly so the beach is very sheltered. The boat is still there today.


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days with no pictures from my sister, I thought I'd find some.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Junek


I did enjoy them and your door looks lovely. Thank you findind them :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days with no pictures from my sister, I thought I'd find some.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Junek


I did enjoy them and your door looks lovely. Thank you findind them :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I like living dangerous so I'm going to go for it again . I have the small ball of pink I found this morning and the small ball of white that I used some for the neck of the cardigan . I think I have enough to make a small pair of booties to go with the cardigan .


 :thumbup: that is great!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody . Little misty here this morning but going to be lovely blue skies again . I think we have been quite lucky weather wise this winter so far we have had some rain but mainly at night and a few days of snow where it stayed for a couple of days . But we have had a lot of bright blue sky days chilly and frosty but still nice days . But tomorrow February begins that usually when the bad weather comes if we are going to get lots of snow that's when it usually comes . Luckily it's the shortest month so not long till spring .Snowdrops are all coming into bloom now and the daffodils and crocus shoots are really growing . I really need to tidy the garden up but I don't want to disturb any thing that's asleep underneath .
> I finished my booties with yarn to spare so now I'm looking to see what to knit next .There is a lovely pair of short dungarees with a little train on the front and cap to match that keep calling to me but the train is done in duplicate stitch and I've never done that before . Won't know if it can do it unless I try Will I .
> 
> To Spider and Betty and anyone else still not feeling to good hope that changes for the better very soon
> I also hope Tims back heals up very quickly too
> And Julie I wish it was sometime next week and all this moving business was behind you
> Sonja


That is a nice thought Sonja- Thanks! I do too in many ways- have decided that I am going to have to kennel Ringo- despite the cost- I just need to be able to concentrate on the actual move- rather than the little fellow!
BTW duplicate stitch, or Swiss Darning is easy- provided you follow your stitch formation- better to do in stocking stitch. It allows you to use several colours, and for an eye, for instance just a single stitch. I am sure you will conquer it quickly!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> That is what I was brought up with. The day before Epiphany/ The Visitation of the Three Kings. I was always told it was unlucky to leave them up longer. Epiphany is the 12th. day of Christmas.
> 
> Edit Sorry, I was a bit late with this information :roll:
> 
> We did always put the Christmas Tree up on Christmas Eve, Julie :thumbup:


A tradition we have in common!


----------



## Swedenme

Normaedern said:


> The sea is angry we have had 5 days of northerly gales which hit the beach. It is very unusual as our prevailing wind is south westerly so the beach is very sheltered. The boat is still there today.


Has it been very cold with the northerly gales . Here we have had strong winds but only lasting a couple of hours at most . On the whole I would say a mild winter so far . I'm surprised the boat didn't get washed back out to sea or someone hasn't been along and taken it 
Sonja


----------



## darowil

Don't know if I will get this finished tonight- up tp page 24. Was watching the cricket- and Australia beat England very easily so we won the trophy. A good preperation for the World Cup coming up in 2 weeks. The first game is a replay of todays game so hopinh for the same result. Some warmup games before then.


----------



## jheiens

Gweniepooh said:


> I wonder if the weather has driven the flying squirrels inside your pantry?


No, Gwen, a couple of them have been here for years--just didn't know that there were so many. And sometimes for months, we didn't hear any noises at all in the walls and never downstairs on the first floor, and they hadn't gotten into the food items.

This house is over 150 years old and in recent (last 35 or 40 years) has had some very unsound construction additions made to it. I mean, not good or professional, additions and rehabs made to it.

I think that I've posted about the former owners cheating various and sundry trades people on contracts by refusing to pay just enough to make it not worthwhile to take them to small claims court. Over time she was hiring farther from home and people of lesser skills, so she got what she paid for!

Or rather, we ended up with what she paid for. Anyway, these squirrels were the gatherers of all the hickory nuts I found inside the rooms several years ago. Still haven't found out how they got into the yarn stash to hide one lonely nut.

Caught another one last night in the same cupboard while we sat at the table eating dinner with all the lights on. Same room and same cupboard as the trap!! It was a rather noisy and gruesome catch and Don had to finish him off before he could finish dinner; and we had guests. Provoked some interesting conversation from DGGD, to say the least.

Off to get Tim up for church this morning.

TTYL, Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil

jknappva said:


> ROFLMAO!!! That's YOUR dream. Sam!! My dream is sitting in my recliner admiring the pictures of you freezing your tush off in that sleigh!!! While drink my Diet Coke in cozy, warm comfort!!
> Junek


Especially if he wears what he did to get to Heidi's the other day. He'd freeze off more than his tush. A little hard to have a sleigh ride other than in the cold.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I have plenty of sd card space- having found that unused 2Gig card- and provided I back it up, that will work. Can't print a thing currently the printer thinks it has a paper jam- but it has just stopped functioning. Although I think there is a machine one can use at the local Mall, on reflection.


You could just store them digitally in a couple of places (computer and SD card or something else) one at least would survive. The you just need to print them out later if they are needed.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> I've ended up signed up for their emails!


I just saved the pattern- I don't need more coming for me!


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> now where is the adventure in that. we could drive your wheel chair right up to the sleigh - scoop you up and put you in - tuck all kinds of blankets and rugs around you - would even let you sip on your diet coke while we went across the fields to grandma's house. --- sam


What a hoot that would be, Sam!!! You always have a solution..it might just be easier to attach the runners to my wheels and I could hold the reins of the horse, singing Jungle Bells as I go along!!..but no, then I couldn't sip my Diet Coke unless I could keep one hand free. That picture is too firmly in my mind for the rest of the day--! 
Junek


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Has it been very cold with the northerly gales . Here we have had strong winds but only lasting a couple of hours at most . On the whole I would say a mild winter so far . I'm surprised the boat didn't get washed back out to sea or someone hasn't been along and taken it
> Sonja


While we had some really hot days at the beginning of January we had the coolest January for over 10 years and a very rare month below average. The last few weeks have been lovely almost 'cold' at times.


----------



## darowil

jheiens said:


> No, Gwen, a couple of them have been here for years--just didn't know that there were so many. And sometimes for months, we didn't hear any noises at all in the walls and never downstairs on the first floor, and they hadn't gotten into the food items.
> 
> This house is over 150 years old and in recent (last 35 or 40 years) has had some very unsound construction additions made to it. I mean, not good or professional, additions and rehabs made to it.
> 
> I think that I've posted about the former owners cheating various and sundry trades people on contracts by refusing to pay just enough to make it not worthwhile to take them to small claims court. Over time she was hiring farther from home and people of lesser skills, so she got what she paid for!
> 
> Or rather, we ended up with what she paid for. Anyway, these squirrels were the gatherers of all the hickory nuts I found inside the rooms several years ago. Still haven't found out how they got into the yarn stash to hide one lonely nut.
> 
> Caught another one last night in the same cupboard while we sat at the table eating dinner with all the lights on. Same room and same cupboard as the trap!! It was a rather noisy and gruesome catch and Don had to finish him off before he could finish dinner; and we had guests. Provoked some interesting conversation from DGGD, to say the least.
> 
> Off to get Tim up for church this morning.
> 
> TTYL, Ohio Joy


Sounds like it made for an interesting meal! I assume they are only small if you can have so many in the pantry.

And I did get it all ead and am off to bed now.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> At last, haven't been on here for several pages..it still amazes me there is so much time spent on the tea party. After getting my power bill, I wonder if I've been on the computer too,too much and also a bit warmer than I feel. It was higher than it's ever been in the 5 years I've been in this apt. Will have to do something, it can't stay like this. As far as news from me..not much, NO knitting yet, will be doing taxes, year end stuff and catch up from last year. My mind rambles to NEW things I want to do, but, of course WIP must be completed first. Oh well, there is always tomorrow. Best wishes to each of you.


Good morning, Sharon. I missed you. Probably your electric bill is higher because the power company raised their rates! Nothing ever seems to go down in price!! Well, surprisingly, gas prices have dropped below $2.00 and that was something I never thought I'd see again.
Have you have a little time to visit with us AND knit!!
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Depends if you are dressed for it! The air-conditioning at church today was stuck at 'cold' in the chapel- none of us was dressed for it, and it was such a relief at the end of the hour, to get out into the humid warmth we had been expecting!


Too cold is as bad as too hot!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Spider said:


> It is blowing so hard outside and the temps.have dropped all day. Sounds like winter for sure.
> Hate to complain, but can't shake this crud. Got up this morning feeling worse than the other day and as Betty said, no energy. Did some laundry, sat down, cleaned a room, sat down, folded laundry, laid down. Made dinner, laid down to eat it. That's pathetic. Oh well, others are worse off.
> Loved the baby sweater and the picture of the old boat, if only it could talk!,
> Must be some great stories to go with it.
> Hoping to go to a family Super Bowl party tomorrow , my mothers first Super Bowl Party and she is so excited. Will be fun to be together. Hugs to all. Linda


My dear Linda, please don't wait too long to go to the Dr for that crud. It turns into bronchitis or pneumonia too easily. Hope your mom enjoys the party. And hope you're well enough to enjoy it, too.
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

724am here in VA Beach, Sunday Feb 1st,beautiful sun and NO wind at the moment. Haven't been outside yet, don't know how cold it is. Very hard to believe that a month is gone already. Was up and down all night, believe I'll be ready for a nap when I get home from church. I've heard it called "senior happy hour" does make sense doesn't it.No work today, have something to heat up for my meal and then possible a nice walk with my puppy (10-11 years old) Looking to a rather busy week, glad laundry is done. Knowing me, there will be MORE to do than I get done, but of course, it will wait for me. Received some pictures of my great granddaughter in the mail yesterday. She will be 4 in March, loves to have her picture taken. Think these were taken at the school she attends. She lives with my son etc. about 2 hours away, don't see them very often. My oldest son is deceased, his family is in Georgia. No family around here.
More next time...Sharon


----------



## jknappva

jheiens said:


> The back is still draining especially when he gets lost in his music and starts rocking to the beat. Then he gets to dripping with perspiration and the situation starts again. Started antibiotics this afternoon and no SWASH brace or heavy shirts. He even spent several hours without a shirt at all while in his room, but then the music started calling his name and he was off and rocking!!
> 
> He's not moving too freely without the SWASH, so he spends a lot of time sitting and listening to his music videos and programs.
> 
> We're hoping he will get past this also,
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> We've been invaded by a horde of flying squirrels. Who knew we had them in NE Ohio? Don has trapped 6 so far in one of the pantry cabinets. They're cute critters but not in my foodstuffs.


I'm glad Tim feels well enough to enjoy his music!!
He's such a joy and an inspiration!!
I sympathize with the squirrel problem. In your foodstuffs is not the place for them!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Grannypeg said:


> Wow Sam, what an introduction and several recipes to savor over the
> coming weeks.
> 
> I have been on an extended absence - life got in the way. Hopefully, I will ease my way back in.
> 
> Peggy


Glad you're back, Peggy. We missed you. Hope life has settled down now.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Normaedern said:


> I did enjoy them and your door looks lovely. Thank you findind them :thumbup:


Thank you. I love the plastic canvas door decorations my daughter made for me. She designed them herself. For early summer, I have one with flowers, roses, iris, & daffodils and a butterfly. For late summer, one with shells and seahorses. For fall, one of fallen leaves.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> Especially if he wears what he did to get to Heidi's the other day. He'd freeze off more than his tush. A little hard to have a sleigh ride other than in the cold.


You're so right!!LOL!! That's why I have no desire to go on a sleigh ride! I don't like being cold!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> 724am here in VA Beach, Sunday Feb 1st,beautiful sun and NO wind at the moment. Haven't been outside yet, don't know how cold it is. Very hard to believe that a month is gone already. Was up and down all night, believe I'll be ready for a nap when I get home from church. I've heard it called "senior happy hour" does make sense doesn't it.No work today, have something to heat up for my meal and then possible a nice walk with my puppy (10-11 years old) Looking to a rather busy week, glad laundry is done. Knowing me, there will be MORE to do than I get done, but of course, it will wait for me. Received some pictures of my great granddaughter in the mail yesterday. She will be 4 in March, loves to have her picture taken. Think these were taken at the school she attends. She lives with my son etc. about 2 hours away, don't see them very often. My oldest son is deceased, his family is in Georgia. No family around here.
> More next time...Sharon


We'd love to see pictures of your great-grand-daughter if it's allowed. When our children and grandchildren are grown, they always seem to be busy. 
Junek


----------



## vabchnonnie

Sorry June, I don't know how to do that.Curious, where is the August meeting to be held. Don't see that I'll be going, but wonder.Having my 2nd cup of tea now, and a banana; toast and more tea before leaving for church. Puppy is still sleeping, when she's up must take her outside as well. Is your day going good so far?...Sharon


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> I am so hoping I can make it and have a chance to VISIT with folks more. Thank you again so much to Tami for taking this on. I'm already getting excited about it and don't even know for sure if I'll be able to make it....LOL


Plan on being there and then make it happen a little at a time. That is what I am doing. I sure hope we get some more overtime to make it easier to save for the trip.


----------



## pacer

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody . Little misty here this morning but going to be lovely blue skies again . I think we have been quite lucky weather wise this winter so far we have had some rain but mainly at night and a few days of snow where it stayed for a couple of days . But we have had a lot of bright blue sky days chilly and frosty but still nice days . But tomorrow February begins that usually when the bad weather comes if we are going to get lots of snow that's when it usually comes . Luckily it's the shortest month so not long till spring .Snowdrops are all coming into bloom now and the daffodils and crocus shoots are really growing . I really need to tidy the garden up but I don't want to disturb any thing that's asleep underneath .
> I finished my booties with yarn to spare so now I'm looking to see what to knit next .There is a lovely pair of short dungarees with a little train on the front and cap to match that keep calling to me but the train is done in duplicate stitch and I've never done that before . Won't know if it can do it unless I try Will I .
> 
> To Spider and Betty and anyone else still not feeling to good hope that changes for the better very soon
> I also hope Tims back heals up very quickly too
> And Julie I wish it was sometime next week and all this moving business was behind you
> Sonja


I usually find a way to knit it in if it is possible. I know how to do duplicate stitch but prefer the intarsia over duplicate stitch.


----------



## pacer

jknappva said:


> What a hoot that would be, Sam!!! You always have a solution..it might just be easier to attach the runners to my wheels and I could hold the reins of the horse, singing Jungle Bells as I go along!!..but no, then I couldn't sip my Diet Coke unless I could keep one hand free. That picture is too firmly in my mind for the rest of the day--!
> Junek


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Swedenme

pacer said:


> I usually find a way to knit it in if it is possible. I know how to do duplicate stitch but prefer the intarsia over duplicate stitch.


That's what I was thinking .I might try it that way see if it works I can always frog it if I don't like it . Now that is something I'm real good at 😀


----------



## Gweniepooh

Joy your home sounds quite like ours per age & construction, though we are one level. DH's great grandfather built the house and a couple of the room additions years later. We had squirrels getting into the attic at one time and we would hear them scurring around and scratching in the walls. Fortunately none got into the interior of the house. DH found that they had chewed through a rotting facial board so he replaced it and we haven't had any (that we know of) get in since then. I hope you're able to extract them all. Our property has lots of pecan trees which the squirrels love of course.

Hope Tim has a good day today as well as you and the rest of the family.


jheiens said:


> No, Gwen, a couple of them have been here for years--just didn't know that there were so many. And sometimes for months, we didn't hear any noises at all in the walls and never downstairs on the first floor, and they hadn't gotten into the food items.
> 
> This house is over 150 years old and in recent (last 35 or 40 years) has had some very unsound construction additions made to it. I mean, not good or professional, additions and rehabs made to it.
> 
> TTYL, Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your daughter is very talented. Is this the daughter that lives with you or the one in Texas? I love the door decorations and can imagine how lovely the others are.


jknappva said:


> Thank you. I love the plastic canvas door decorations my daughter made for me. She designed them herself. For early summer, I have one with flowers, roses, iris, & daffodils and a butterfly. For late summer, one with shells and seahorses. For fall, one of fallen leaves.
> Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

I'm sorry to hear your oldest son is deceased. Where in Georgia does his family live? Do you ever get to see them?

The KAP meetings will be in Defiance OH where Sam lives.


vabchnonnie said:


> 724am here in VA Beach, Sunday Feb 1st,beautiful sun and NO wind at the moment. Haven't been outside yet, don't know how cold it is. Very hard to believe that a month is gone already. Was up and down all night, believe I'll be ready for a nap when I get home from church. I've heard it called "senior happy hour" does make sense doesn't it.No work today, have something to heat up for my meal and then possible a nice walk with my puppy (10-11 years old) Looking to a rather busy week, glad laundry is done. Knowing me, there will be MORE to do than I get done, but of course, it will wait for me. Received some pictures of my great granddaughter in the mail yesterday. She will be 4 in March, loves to have her picture taken. Think these were taken at the school she attends. She lives with my son etc. about 2 hours away, don't see them very often. My oldest son is deceased, his family is in Georgia. No family around here.
> More next time...Sharon


----------



## Gweniepooh

That is exactly what I'm trying to do! Marianne also plus hoping that C will agree to take care of her mom again.


pacer said:


> Plan on being there and then make it happen a little at a time. That is what I am doing. I sure hope we get some more overtime to make it easier to save for the trip.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking .I might try it that way see if it works I can always frog it if I don't like it . Now that is something I'm real good at 😀


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> You could just store them digitally in a couple of places (computer and SD card or something else) one at least would survive. The you just need to print them out later if they are needed.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I just saved the pattern- I don't need more coming for me!


If it doesn't appeal I can always unsubscribe!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> Too cold is as bad as too hot!!
> Junek


It is when you have come unprepared!


----------



## kehinkle

Happy February 1st everyone,

Woke up to snow coming down here in Battle Creek, MI. Probably should have driven home after delivery last night but didn't. Will tough it out here. Have my knitting to do. Some trucks on the road but I'm don't think I will chance it. Lila is all curled up in her bed under her blanket after a short trip outside. Still can't get her to use a puppy pad. Wind is coming from the northeast. I really feel for all the people that have to be out in this weather. My DD1 is a home health care nurse and needs to do her visits. Stay safe and warm everyone.

Love the little sweater, Sonja. Can't wait to see the booties. How about a little hat to go with them? I've got several top down sweaters that need buttons on them. Just can't seem to get motivated to do it. Have until end of May to get them done. That's when the DGGD is due.

Have fun at your super bowl parties. My DD2's house will be watching. Not sure who they are rooting for. Would like to see the commercials.

Off to cook (nuke) breakfast. Have a great Sunday (or Monday, if that is where you are at).

Kathy

Aran, I saved those slippers to do. Great minds! Need to get out my hook and yarn to do them.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Gwen- Last saw sons family 5 years ago at his funeral, s w of Savannah. Haven't heard from them for quite some time. Thanks for the location in August. Know for sure I will not be able to attend. I seldom leave my 10 mile radius from home...Sharon


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> It is when you have come unprepared!


How is your brother doing Julie ?


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> How is your brother doing Julie ?


Hopefully OK, thanks Sonja- he is on holiday at Lake Taupo, the enormous Crater Lake in the centre of the North Island- this does mean that he will be restricted to what he can do on foot mostly- which is probably better than his usual urge to overdo things!


----------



## pammie1234

Aran, I think the beard is more intimidating than the long hair. Just try to look as mean as possible! No one needs to know what a sweetheart you are!


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> Happy February 1st everyone,
> 
> Woke up to snow coming down here in Battle Creek, MI. Probably should have driven home after delivery last night but didn't. Will tough it out here. Have my knitting to do. Some trucks on the road but I'm don't think I will chance it. Lila is all curled up in her bed under her blanket after a short trip outside. Still can't get her to use a puppy pad. Wind is coming from the northeast. I really feel for all the people that have to be out in this weather. My DD1 is a home health care nurse and needs to do her visits. Stay safe and warm everyone.
> 
> Love the little sweater, Sonja. Can't wait to see the booties. How about a little hat to go with them? I've got several top down sweaters that need buttons on them. Just can't seem to get motivated to do it. Have until end of May to get them done. That's when the DGGD is due.
> 
> Stay safe on them roads . How is your little dog doing . I remember reading that she was taking medication , is she ok now . She has the right idea all curled up in her bed . I definitely don't have enough yarn to make a hat but I have finished the booties . I have now just cast on 297 stitches which took quite awhile to do . I'm making a baby hat and no I am not knitting for a very large baby . It's on very small needles and this is the brim of a sun hat . I think it will be a long term project
> Sonja


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Hopefully OK, thanks Sonja- he is on holiday at Lake Taupo, the enormous Crater Lake in the centre of the North Island- this does mean that he will be restricted to what he can do on foot mostly- which is probably better than his usual urge to overdo things!


That's great .He should learn to take things easy . But some people just can't it s just not there way


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy February 1st everyone,
> 
> Woke up to snow coming down here in Battle Creek, MI. Probably should have driven home after delivery last night but didn't. Will tough it out here. Have my knitting to do. Some trucks on the road but I'm don't think I will chance it. Lila is all curled up in her bed under her blanket after a short trip outside. Still can't get her to use a puppy pad. Wind is coming from the northeast. I really feel for all the people that have to be out in this weather. My DD1 is a home health care nurse and needs to do her visits. Stay safe and warm everyone.
> 
> Love the little sweater, Sonja. Can't wait to see the booties. How about a little hat to go with them? I've got several top down sweaters that need buttons on them. Just can't seem to get motivated to do it. Have until end of May to get them done. That's when the DGGD is due.
> 
> Stay safe on them roads . How is your little dog doing . I remember reading that she was taking medication , is she ok now . She has the right idea all curled up in her bed . I definitely don't have enough yarn to make a hat but I have finished the booties . I have now just cast on 297 stitches which took quite awhile to do . I'm making a baby hat and no I am not knitting for a very large baby . It's on very small needles and this is the brim of a sun hat . I think it will be a long term project
> Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> Sonja, have you discovered the trick of using stitch markers every 50 or so stitches, so it does not involve too much recounting? (when casting on large numbers)
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Joy, glad that you had an alternative to going right to your car that way, you just never know who's out and about and what they are up to, much better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully, if push came to shove, Mayas protective instincts would kick in. 

Mary, stay safe on the roads out there, I know what you mean about teens in the wee hours of the morning, used to see them in San Antonio quite a bit, and winters are cold enough to deter them. 

David is headed that way, hopefully he'll be behind Linus far enough that it won't be too bad. 

Julie, I hope to read that you've received the keys long before now. 

I'm off to try to get caught up.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie glad you got some much needed rain. Do hope it clears before you begin the actual move though and hope it cools down just a bit for you.
> 
> Purl2Diva glad the z-pak helped you. I don't envy you, Julie, or Martina with the moving and unpacking after packing. It would take us weeks to go through and purge if we had to move.
> 
> News just showed pictures of the man scaling Niagra Falls frozen section that folks were mentioning last week. Absolutely nuts! Showed him using a pick to pull himself up as chunks of ice would then fall around him. I like adventures and have been known to take a few chances but that looks just crazy to me.
> 
> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


Gorgeous picture.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Joy, glad that you had an alternative to going right to your car that way, you just never know who's out and about and what they are up to, much better to be safe than sorry. Hopefully, if push came to shove, Mayas protective instincts would kick in.
> 
> Mary, stay safe on the roads out there, I know what you mean about teens in the wee hours of the morning, used to see them in San Antonio quite a bit, and winters are cold enough to deter them.
> 
> David is headed that way, hopefully he'll be behind Linus far enough that it won't be too bad.
> 
> Julie, I hope to read that you've received the keys long before now.
> 
> I'm off to try to get caught up.


'Fraid not- not yet! Hoping to hurry them up, today!


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja, have you discovered the trick of using stitch markers every 50 or so stitches, so it does not involve too much recounting? (when casting on large numbers)


Yes I don't like using them but I did . It was just that every time I started counting someone decided to talk to me . Now I've finished counting the whole house has gone quiet . Can't even here the dog fidgeting about , asleep under the table no doubt


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Sorry June, I don't know how to do that.Curious, where is the August meeting to be held. Don't see that I'll be going, but wonder.Having my 2nd cup of tea now, and a banana; toast and more tea before leaving for church. Puppy is still sleeping, when she's up must take her outside as well. Is your day going good so far?...Sharon


The KAP will be held in Defiance, Ohio, Sam's home.
I definitely won't be going but I sure do enjoy hearing about all the doings.
I'm doing fine...just an easy Sun. morning. Hope your day goes well.
Junek


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Oh, Sonja, loved your comment about counting and someone talking to you. Do try the markers. The shawl I'm working on now (14 rows to go!!) would have been a nightmare w/o markers. And, at least with your large cast on,m it will get shorter/smaller as you go. Mine just gets bigger.

Julie, hope things are moving by now with you-- we've all been waiting with you and will rejoice when you are able to see the place.


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> Your daughter is very talented. Is this the daughter that lives with you or the one in Texas? I love the door decorations and can imagine how lovely the others are.


This is the daughter who lives with me. The daughter in TX paints in oil pastels when she has time...and that hasn't happened lately. She's been so busy with work and my grandson's volunteering at the Natural History Museum.
Junek


----------



## Poledra65

jheiens said:


> The back is still draining especially when he gets lost in his music and starts rocking to the beat. Then he gets to dripping with perspiration and the situation starts again. Started antibiotics this afternoon and no SWASH brace or heavy shirts. He even spent several hours without a shirt at all while in his room, but then the music started calling his name and he was off and rocking!!
> 
> He's not moving too freely without the SWASH, so he spends a lot of time sitting and listening to his music videos and programs.
> 
> We're hoping he will get past this also,
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> We've been invaded by a horde of flying squirrels. Who knew we had them in NE Ohio? Don has trapped 6 so far in one of the pantry cabinets. They're cute critters but not in my foodstuffs.


Hopefully the stitches will not disintigrate (sp), it's nice that he can enjoy his music though.

:shock: Oh my, that would be very disconcerting and unpleasant, I hope you are able to get rid of them all. 
Definitely don't belong in you foodstuffs.


----------



## Poledra65

kehinkle said:


> Happy February 1st everyone,
> 
> Woke up to snow coming down here in Battle Creek, MI. Probably should have driven home after delivery last night but didn't. Will tough it out here. Have my knitting to do. Some trucks on the road but I'm don't think I will chance it. Lila is all curled up in her bed under her blanket after a short trip outside. Still can't get her to use a puppy pad. Wind is coming from the northeast. I really feel for all the people that have to be out in this weather. My DD1 is a home health care nurse and needs to do her visits. Stay safe and warm everyone.
> 
> Love the little sweater, Sonja. Can't wait to see the booties. How about a little hat to go with them? I've got several top down sweaters that need buttons on them. Just can't seem to get motivated to do it. Have until end of May to get them done. That's when the DGGD is due.
> 
> Have fun at your super bowl parties. My DD2's house will be watching. Not sure who they are rooting for. Would like to see the commercials.
> 
> Off to cook (nuke) breakfast. Have a great Sunday (or Monday, if that is where you are at).
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Aran, I saved those slippers to do. Great minds! Need to get out my hook and yarn to do them.


Hi Kathy, sounds like Lila has it figured out, I wouldn't mind being in bed under my blanket either. 
I hope that if you have a run, it is going away from Linus and not into it. 
Stay safe and warm.


----------



## Poledra65

vabchnonnie said:


> 724am here in VA Beach, Sunday Feb 1st,beautiful sun and NO wind at the moment. Haven't been outside yet, don't know how cold it is. Very hard to believe that a month is gone already. Was up and down all night, believe I'll be ready for a nap when I get home from church. I've heard it called "senior happy hour" does make sense doesn't it.No work today, have something to heat up for my meal and then possible a nice walk with my puppy (10-11 years old) Looking to a rather busy week, glad laundry is done. Knowing me, there will be MORE to do than I get done, but of course, it will wait for me. Received some pictures of my great granddaughter in the mail yesterday. She will be 4 in March, loves to have her picture taken. Think these were taken at the school she attends. She lives with my son etc. about 2 hours away, don't see them very often. My oldest son is deceased, his family is in Georgia. No family around here.
> More next time...Sharon


So sorry about your son, it really is too bad you haven't heard from his family. It's hard living where you have no family at all, when we moved to Texas we didn't have any family or friends there.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> 'Fraid not- not yet! Hoping to hurry them up, today!


Well, hopefully you will have a call this am that they are on their way.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Poledra65 said:


> So sorry about your son, it really is too bad you haven't heard from his family. It's hard living where you have no family at all, when we moved to Texas we didn't have any family or friends there.


Thank you, it is very hard to bury one of your children. He was retired Army, had cancer, only 45 at the time. What took you to Wyoming?


----------



## purl2diva

Watching The Weather Channel's reporting of Winter Storm Linus. I hope all of you who are in its path will be safe and warm. Let the younger folks do the shoveling.

Another reason to be thankful I am in Arizona!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> Sonja, have you discovered the trick of using stitch markers every 50 or so stitches, so it does not involve too much recounting? (when casting on large numbers)


I do that too, I hate casting on so many. I would rather work up to that, then have lots to cast off


----------



## Poledra65

vabchnonnie said:


> Thank you, it is very hard to bury one of your children. He was retired Army, had cancer, only 45 at the time. What took you to Wyoming?


Parents aren't supposed to have to do that job, unfortunately though it seems to happen too much.

Family brought us up to Wyoming, my son and I moved from Alaska to San Antonio because I wanted a change for warmer weather, boy what a change, stayed there for 15 years, then came to Torrington with my husband, to be closer to my family, since they had all (well a large portion of them anyway) moved here from Alaska. We've been here about 3 years.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Joy, hope the squirrels didn't wreck too much in your pantry. They are cute little beggars but cansure make a mess & sure don't want them in the house. Hope Tim is continuing to heal.
Kathy, hope you manage to stay away from the worst of the stormy areas. We have not had much snow this winter but after a week of springlike weather we are back to reality. Wind chills this morning near -40


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Pammie. A cruise, WOW. Let me know how it is. We want to do an Alaskan cruise for our 50th and perhaps take the train across Canada to get there.
> 
> You will like the summaries that are being done now.


~~~We, too, are contemplating an Alaskan cruise.....and train ride.
We should coordinate info...and times? PM me if you have any good ideas.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> calling poledra - here is a must have pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2015/01/free-mouse-pattern-ravelry-store.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FXNITB+%28Natural+Suburbia%29


~~~I tried to find this pattern, but couldn't. Any help?


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I tried to find this pattern, but couldn't. Any help?


Press on the link and underneath the picture is a short paragraph ending with pattern is here press on here


----------



## iamsam

I can just see you - runners on the wheel chair - reins in one hand - whip in another - diet coke in the bottle holder on the arm of your wheel chair and you singing jingle bells at the top of your voice and you go racing across the fields. oh yeah - and bundled up. --- sam



jknappva said:


> What a hoot that would be, Sam!!! You always have a solution..it might just be easier to attach the runners to my wheels and I could hold the reins of the horse, singing Jungle Bells as I go along!!..but no, then I couldn't sip my Diet Coke unless I could keep one hand free. That picture is too firmly in my mind for the rest of the day--!
> Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Grandmapaula said:


> I'm going to watch - I'll be cheering for Seattle - I don't like cheaters! And the commercials are great fun.


~~~I'm with you! Plus, I have always liked the Seahawks' helmets...blue & green is my favorite color combo. :lol:


----------



## cmaliza

flyty1n said:


> Sam, I am a bit worried that your leg is still not healed. Could you ask if they could put a wound vac on it and hasten the healing that way?


~~~We're declared a blizzard zone right now. Fortunately, I'm a happy camper inside! It is pretty, but I know for those who have to go out....it is not an easy thing to do. The PeaPod truck almost got stuck right outside of our door. Great to have your groceries delivered, but not so great if they can't get there. :roll: We have a full larder...I'm set!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

thewren said:


> I can just see you - runners on the wheel chair - reins in one hand - whip in another - diet coke in the bottle holder on the arm of your wheel chair and you singing jingle bells at the top of your voice and you go racing across the fields. oh yeah - and bundled up. --- sam


OK, then add Sam (in his boxers) hunched over the back of the chair, shouting encouragement.


----------



## iamsam

and why not june - you have a van - your daughter could drive and come with you - I think that is a great idea. --- sam



jknappva said:


> The KAP will be held in Defiance, Ohio, Sam's home.
> I definitely won't be going but I sure do enjoy hearing about all the doings.
> I'm doing fine...just an easy Sun. morning. Hope your day goes well.
> Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Yes I don't like using them but I did . It was just that every time I started counting someone decided to talk to me . Now I've finished counting the whole house has gone quiet . Can't even here the dog fidgeting about , asleep under the table no doubt


One of Murphy's Laws, for sure! I did not like stitch markers much until a US friend sent me some little donut like ones of plastic- they do help when you are setting a counted pattern. Like at the beginning of the patterning for a Guernsey.


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> Depends if you are dressed for it! The air-conditioning at church today was stuck at 'cold' in the chapel- none of us was dressed for it, and it was such a relief at the end of the hour, to get out into the humid warmth we had been expecting!


~~~That's a turn around! :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Oh, Sonja, loved your comment about counting and someone talking to you. Do try the markers. The shawl I'm working on now (14 rows to go!!) would have been a nightmare w/o markers. And, at least with your large cast on,m it will get shorter/smaller as you go. Mine just gets bigger.
> 
> Julie, hope things are moving by now with you-- we've all been waiting with you and will rejoice when you are able to see the place.


A little bit early still, Monday for calling anyone- but come 9 o'clock I will!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, hopefully you will have a call this am that they are on their way.


 :thumbup: I hope so!


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to go back and read them. I especially need the KAP dates so I can give them to my DD as she will keep my fur babies.


~~~August 14-16


----------



## iamsam

to see june whipping up the horses and zooming done the lane I would do it. might have wool tights on under the boxers though. lol --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, then add Sam (in his boxers) hunched over the back of the chair, shouting encouragement.


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I've missed you, too. Don't fret about not sending a pm. I didn't mail my Christmas cards until January! Talk about disorganization! Plus, a little procrastination!


~~~At least you got them mailed! Helps extend the season! :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Well, sometime after 11 PM last night, we switched to snow but it is weird stuff-- more like misty snow. Temp has gone down nearly 10 degrees since I got up. I must go out and get cat into garage before it gets worse.

Made popovers this morning-- YUMMY!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do that too, I hate casting on so many. I would rather work up to that, then have lots to cast off


Or work an edging and pick up from that, but markers would still be a help, I fully agree that I prefer patterns that involve increases rather than decreasing from the large number- I just finished another 'Waterfall' Shawl from Shirley's Workshop, but neglected to photograph it- it was cream and reds mostly, I just increased up till I could fit no more on the needle, then cast off.


----------



## iamsam

greetings from a very snowy northwest ohio - have two or three inches of snow so far - it's been snowing steadly since around two this morning - no wind so far - the ground under our big fir tree is almost bare. but it is beautiful - undisturbed - clinging to the trees - and I don't need to be out in it. lexi had to work so gary took her and will go get her at four. 

i'll be rooting for seattle this even during the super bowl - will jaunt over to Heidi's for food and to watch part of it with them. 

Kathy - you take care on these slippery roads. if it starts to blow then they are really going to be bad. stay warm. 

hope the storm is over by the time david get here poledra - think the snow is to stop sometime tomorrow. sending a little prayer up for all those that need to be on the road - mary - you take care going to work in the morning. --- sam


----------



## Cashmeregma

We should be getting 4 - 8 in. of snow with up to 6 in. more the next day and falling temps. I'll probably be staying in but DH is going to Super Bowl party with DS. At least no warning of gale force winds like some had across the ocean.

Sam, if there is enough interest I would teach it but it would be just a few minutes long and practice time.

OH Joy, saw end of last weeks KTP this morning and your post about how Tim is inspiring others he comes into contact with. We never know when people are watching and his efforts are inspiring to all. Even us on here.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~That's a turn around! :lol:


It was quite a shock to the system!


----------



## machriste

Gweniepooh said:


> This sounds good and pretty easy. I've copied and saved since like Sam I also like puddings.


It was easy, and took no time to prepare.


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> It's all in my head. Drummed into me at an early age :thumbup:


Raised without this knowledge. Just know that most people have theirs taken down long ago.


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, would love to see pic of your Waterfall shawl.
MariJo, I'm on my way. Love popovers.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, would love to see pic of your Waterfall shawl.
> MariJo, I'm on my way. Love popovers.


I will have to ask Anna if I can take a pic of her wearing it!


----------



## KateB

I had a PM from Agnes to say that she's still suffering with the flu, but is beginning to feel better. She's been trying to read along, but is way behind.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Depends if you are dressed for it! The air-conditioning at church today was stuck at 'cold' in the chapel- none of us was dressed for it, and it was such a relief at the end of the hour, to get out into the humid warmth we had been expecting!


Isn't that a shame. You finally get out of the heat only to have the other extreme and be COLD.


----------



## Cashmeregma

pammie1234 said:


> I have to either try to get my camera fixed or get a new one. I don't want to just use my phone.


A lot of the phone cameras are quite good if that saves you on luggage.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Isn't that a shame. You finally get out of the heat only to have the other extreme and be COLD.


And it is a relatively new building, too! It will be really muggy today, and I must get off of the computer, and on with my day- so much still to sort!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Last fall a young fellow hit a man just outside our town, walking late a night, drunk & in dark clothes. He didn't even realize it was a person until he stopped. I'm sure he will never be the same, such a terrible burden because of someones stupidity.


Think I mentioned on here how my aunt was driving on a highway and someone jumped from the overpass as she got there. Almost killed her, It was horrible an although she is gone now, she never forgot it. PTSD from it or at least that is what I would call it.


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> Or work an edging and pick up from that, but markers would still be a help, I fully agree that I prefer patterns that involve increases rather than decreasing from the large number- I just finished another 'Waterfall' Shawl from Shirley's Workshop, but neglected to photograph it- it was cream and reds mostly, I just increased up till I could fit no more on the needle, then cast off.


I am the opposite, preferring to decrease rather than increase, my sister doesn't mind either.
We had a breakfast at the deli and got in some supplies today as it was nice enough to go up there although it was very cold. There is some snow and ice in places at the top of the village still. 
We both had so much to eat that we are still too full for anything else yet. 
I hope the moving goes well now Julie. 
All take care.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> I had a PM from Agnes to say that she's still suffering with the flu, but is beginning to feel better. She's been trying to read along, but is way behind.


I'm glad she has been in touch but sorry to hear that she is still unwell .

Get well soon Agnes


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Thank you, it is very hard to bury one of your children. He was retired Army, had cancer, only 45 at the time. What took you to Wyoming?


I'm so very sorry you lost your son and at such a young age.
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Yes, very cute & now that I've seen pictures doesn't seem so complicated. Thanks Daralene.


You are so welcome. Glad the pictures showed something. The two yarns were so similar it was hard to see. Now I see why people use bigger yarn an contrasting colors in the videos on You Tube.


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> I am the opposite, preferring to decrease rather than increase, my sister doesn't mind either.
> We had a breakfast at the deli and got in some supplies today as it was nice enough to go up there although it was very cold. There is some snow and ice in places at the top of the village still.
> We both had so much to eat that we are still too full for anything else yet.
> I hope the moving goes well now Julie.
> All take care.


Hi Martina! I think it all depends on what your motivation to achieve the desired effect is. I am collecting lace shawl patterns that work in both directions- but now I have my markers I do use them.
Glad you were both able to get out! Cousin Anna in Glasgow was saying it has been -14 there. (I know that is nothing compared to what Bonnie experiences- but for Scotland it is COLD)


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> I can just see you - runners on the wheel chair - reins in one hand - whip in another - diet coke in the bottle holder on the arm of your wheel chair and you singing jingle bells at the top of your voice and you go racing across the fields. oh yeah - and bundled up. --- sam


That picture does boggle the mind, doesn't it???!! 
ROFL!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, then add Sam (in his boxers) hunched over the back of the chair, shouting encouragement.


That's almost more than the mind can bear!!!!ROFL!!
Junek


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

When I was teaching in Erbsville (outside Kitchener); my principal, her brother and sister-in-law did the Grand Trip, as they called it. They took the big train trip to Vancouver where they picked up a motor coach which was put in the hold of a cruise ship. The cruise went up the coast to Alaska where they dis-embarked with the motor coach and drove south down the BC Okanagan Trail. They returned the motor coach in Vancouver and flew home to Toronto. It was a once in a life time trip but, she was retiring and her brother was loosing his sight so there was some urgency.
I have always envied them that trip.



Cashmeregma said:


> Hi Pammie. A cruise, WOW. Let me know how it is. We want to do an Alaskan cruise for our 50th and perhaps take the train across Canada to get there.
> 
> You will like the summaries that are being done now.


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> One of Murphy's Laws, for sure! I did not like stitch markers much until a US friend sent me some little donut like ones of plastic- they do help when you are setting a counted pattern. Like at the beginning of the patterning for a Guernsey.


I like the stitch markers that open like safety pins. I think they're great.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> and why not june - you have a van - your daughter could drive and come with you - I think that is a great idea. --- sam


Unfortunately, with our health problems and lack of funds, enjoying the happenings long distance will have to do. I only have a small SUV.
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Lurker 2 said:


> One of Murphy's Laws, for sure! I did not like stitch markers much until a US friend sent me some little donut like ones of plastic- they do help when you are setting a counted pattern. Like at the beginning of the patterning for a Guernsey.


My DIL brought some tiny colored elastic bands for GDs hair, Ive been using them at stitch markers, no snagging & bright colors easy to see.& the real bonus they are about $2 for a 100


----------



## Cashmeregma

Hope Spider, Bulldog and all laid low with exhaustion and illness will soon feel better.

Darowil, That would be something with 4 seasons in one day. I've experienced that but had no idea you had an area of your country like that. So much to learn and your country is so large, it is no wonder.

OH Joy, Hope Tim's wound closes soon so you don't have to worry so much. It is best if he doesn't rub against anything when it isn't covered. Sounds like you are trying to keep him from doing that. Maybe cover the chair with a freshly washed towel or sheet when he is rubbing. DH got a staph infection, but then it was his arm and he was at school too. -- Is the flying squirrel problem a new invasion. I don't remember hearing of them when I lived there.

flyty1n, Learn so much from you. Had never heard of a wound vac. Could come in handy to know that someday. Thank you.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> greetings from a very snowy northwest ohio - have two or three inches of snow so far - it's been snowing steadly since around two this morning - no wind so far - the ground under our big fir tree is almost bare. but it is beautiful - undisturbed - clinging to the trees - and I don't need to be out in it. lexi had to work so gary took her and will go get her at four.
> 
> i'll be rooting for seattle this even during the super bowl - will jaunt over to Heidi's for food and to watch part of it with them.
> 
> Kathy - you take care on these slippery roads. if it starts to blow then they are really going to be bad. stay warm.
> 
> hope the storm is over by the time david get here poledra - think the snow is to stop sometime tomorrow. sending a little prayer up for all those that need to be on the road - mary - you take care going to work in the morning. --- sam


And no jaunting to Heidi's in your undies...even with the woolies under the boxers. Since you said her house is always cold, you might want to throw your KAP afghan around your shoulders so you'll be warm...
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> Betty, if you've had blood clots before & your leg is are, please get it checked as that is nothing to fool around with. Someone who works withDHs cousin had a sore neck after snowboarding, went to ER, they told him it was nothing & sent him home, he died a short time later, only in his 50s & it was a clot.
> Pammie, good to hear from you. Sounds like you have great vacation plans


I second this. :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DIL brought some tiny colored elastic bands for GDs hair, Ive been using them at stitch markers, no snagging & bright colors easy to see.& the real bonus they are about $2 for a 100


I use the little elastic loom bands that were all the craze last summer when everyone was making them bracelets they sell the bags of a 100 for 29p now 
Bright neon colours


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> I like the stitch markers that open like safety pins. I think they're great.
> Junek


A younger friend who knits WAY more than anyone I know got me onto making my own. I use Tigertail wire (it is covered) and decorative bead with 2 crimps, trimming the wire close to the bottom crimp. I've been using them for more than 18 months and do not have trouble with snagging-- and current project is size 1 yarn. They are very similar to the one we got at KAP but beads are a bit smaller (quarter inch glass butterflies). By the way, TY to the one who gave us those at KAP-- it is very handy with the hats I usually do this time of year, only need 1 marker.


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> I like the stitch markers that open like safety pins. I think they're great.
> Junek


It all depends on how you are using them- for moving markers I definitely prefer the 'donuts' but if you want to be able to remove the marker later on, having worked more rows, the 'safety pin' ones are great.


----------



## tami_ohio

sassafras123 said:


> Sam, tamales pie sounds good.
> Kaye, prayers your uncle will pass peacefully.
> NORMA, hope you are feeling better and have some quiet to read.
> Daralene, I bought book on Amazon by one of Guidjef's (spelling) students for about $10.00. It was Kindle version.
> Went to Doctor's office for yearly echocardiogram. Asked NURSE if I could have cough suppressor that didn't have alcohol.course she heard me hacking away. She called this afternoon and doctor ordered Z(C) pack and I'm to call back Monday to let them know how it works.
> Took Maya for 40 minute walk. We mostly just went cross desert, ambling rather than trails. But white car with man drove off main road and parked on trail. I saw him walking so angled off away. He headed away so I angled back to get to car. Danged if he didn't turn around and head for us. He had no dog. So I got out my mace and angled away, then headed to trailer houses rather than walk desert to get back to car. I probably am over reacting as there was an article in paper of a guy bothering women up near the college. But better safe than sorry. I had my cell and would have called cops if I'd felt more pressured. Just makes me angry that a woman has to feel unsafe in a nice town even with a Doberman. They do t know she's a wuss.


Desert Joy, I am glad to hear you got some meds for the crud you have. Prayers for swift recovery. Re: man with white van, better safe than sorry. Glad you have the mace and cell phone! Hope they catch the guy bothering women near the college.


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DIL brought some tiny colored elastic bands for GDs hair, Ive been using them at stitch markers, no snagging & bright colors easy to see.& the real bonus they are about $2 for a 100


When I was starting the Guernseys last year I borrowed Sam's suggestion of paper clips- worked well, and I colour coded too.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> Sam...Thanks for a wonderful start to the new week. I can just see you running to Heidi's in your boxers to get soup. Too funny.
> 
> Julie...Wishing you well with the move. It is really happening now! I am so happy for you and Ringo.
> 
> Swedenme...Your baby sweater sounds like it will be lovely. I have been making baby sweaters out of scrap balls of yarn so I am running out intentionally and grabbing another ball to use up. It is so much fun.
> 
> Sounds like I will have a busy summer this year. Matthew and I have Vacation Bible School in June, a trip to my in-laws in July and KAP in August. Wow.
> I drove to work on ice the last 2 mornings. Each morning my car has been covered in ice so lots of scraping and then the roads were very icy. Good thing I go to work so early in the morning when few cars are out there.


That does sound like a busy summer! I am so glad you will be coming to KAP! Continued prayers for safe travel to and from work.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Pacer! I am still waiting though!


Julie, I was so glad to hear that you finally have the keys!!! And cooler weather for the move. Hope the rain stops and you have a swift and uneventful move to the new house.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I was so glad to hear that you finally have the keys!!! And cooler weather for the move. Hope the rain stops and you have a swift and uneventful move to the new house.


Slightly premature I am afraid Tami! Still waiting! The cooler weather we do have!


----------



## tami_ohio

Oh my, 38 pages already! I just finally finished 40 plus pages from last week! Sorry, I did comment on a few things there, as I knew I would not remember when I got here.

I do want to say, I was sorry to hear about Kaye Jo's uncle. Prayers for a peaceful, pain free passing, and comfort for the family. 


I am open for suggestions for KAP. I am planning to keep things pretty simple, but if there is something you would like to have happen, or that you would like different from last year, send me a PM. I have to remember to set up a seperate email address for KAP! And then the trick is to remember to check it! LOL! I really appreciate all the help I am getting from Gwen and Sam, and all the offers of help from others. You can be sure I will be taking you up on it!

Off to catch up with all the news onthe next 37 pages.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Kansas g-ma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sweden, I used to have a small grocery 4 blocks down the street, would go by each day and check their markdowns on meat-- seldom paid full price for anything. Unfortunately they moved and I really miss them. Lucky you with the nephew.[/
> 
> It definitely helps now that my husband can't work any more , also helps that nephew isn't married and I'm his favourite auntie or so I keep telling him 😀
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> And, seem to be getting higher. I watch the meat sales and we're lucky to have 5-6 different grocery chains so where-ever the deals are is where I go for that week. Although, I do like the meats from some of the places better than others.


High meat prices is why we have 2 deep freezers and buy our meat by the half for beef, cut to order, and buy pork and chicken when on sale to stock up. Of course, it does help when you know a few people who raise cows!


----------



## iamsam

sending agnes tons of healing energy - get well quick agnes. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm glad she has been in touch but sorry to hear that she is still unwell .
> 
> Get well soon Agnes


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie glad you got some much needed rain. Do hope it clears before you begin the actual move though and hope it cools down just a bit for you.
> 
> Purl2Diva glad the z-pak helped you. I don't envy you, Julie, or Martina with the moving and unpacking after packing. It would take us weeks to go through and purge if we had to move.
> 
> News just showed pictures of the man scaling Niagra Falls frozen section that folks were mentioning last week. Absolutely nuts! Showed him using a pick to pull himself up as chunks of ice would then fall around him. I like adventures and have been known to take a few chances but that looks just crazy to me.
> 
> Hannah is feeling a bit better; well enough to go see BF. She took this picture of us before going to see him. Still looks a little pale to me She is wearing a cowl I made her. I look a mess; haven't washed my hair since coming home from water exercises; just pulled it into a pony tail. (It's grown a lot since Oct.)


I love the picture of the two of you! Yes, Hannah does look pale, but happy. And you, you beautiful lady! Yes, your hair has grown to be able to put in a pony tail.


----------



## iamsam

we might even make then news june. --- sam



jknappva said:


> That's almost more than the mind can bear!!!!ROFL!!
> Junek


----------



## iamsam

that sounds like a great trip - so sorry for the brother losing his sight - that had to be difficult. --- sam



Onthewingsofadove said:


> When I was teaching in Erbsville (outside Kitchener); my principal, her brother and sister-in-law did the Grand Trip, as they called it. They took the big train trip to Vancouver where they picked up a motor coach which was put in the hold of a cruise ship. The cruise went up the coast to Alaska where they dis-embarked with the motor coach and drove south down the BC Okanagan Trail. They returned the motor coach in Vancouver and flew home to Toronto. It was a once in a life time trip but, she was retiring and her brother was loosing his sight so there was some urgency.
> I have always envied them that trip.


----------



## iamsam

that is a great idea bonnie. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> My DIL brought some tiny colored elastic bands for GDs hair, Ive been using them at stitch markers, no snagging & bright colors easy to see.& the real bonus they are about $2 for a 100


----------



## sassafras123

Agnes, healing energy zooming your way.
Tami, thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme, Glad your knee is feeling better :thumbup:

Falling seems to be a problem recently, well I guess that recently covers that last 2 yrs. I know I was sore yesterday and even just pressing down on the soap dispenser hurt and trying to cut food hurt. Also got some shooting pains from my back so these old bones don't bounce back like they used to. Got my little machine out and feel so much better. Hadn't done my back and shoulders as I didn't know I'd hurt them. Guess when we go down at this age our bones just readjust instead of bouncing. No bones broken though and bouncing back quickly. Phew. Others weren't so fortunate. Kate and Sam, hope you both have complete recoveries with your breaks and gashes. I remember someone on here in England getting their foot really hurt when they were on a dock between the dock and the boat.

Sugarsugar, My goodness, a temperature change like that could cause a huge storm. Thank goodness all seems ok on that front.

Pammie, It will still be in Defiance, OH and probably at the same hotel, so it did mention the hotel. Other than that, just the dates. Tami was brave. Sounds like lots are offering to help too. :thumbup: She also said she will only be doing it one time if memory serves me correctly:

KAP 2015 
Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know. 
Here is the link:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314420-143.html#6765397


----------



## iamsam

actually I did that once - she thought it was funny. they are trying to keep expenses down - propane has come down in price but is still pricy enough that they try to conserve as much as possible. --- sam



jknappva said:


> And no jaunting to Heidi's in your undies...even with the woolies under the boxers. Since you said her house is always cold, you might want to throw your KAP afghan around your shoulders so you'll be warm...
> Junek


----------



## Sorlenna

{{{{Agnes}}}} Be well soon!

We went to the breakfast buffet this morning...oh, I should not eat so much early in the day! Now I'm already thinking about a nap! :shock:

I have been crocheting up the rest of the bulky yarn I have in stash, so far three hats along with the hood (yes, I still need to get the photos). I think I'll put a flower or buttons or something on them; I'll try out a few things. Since today is the super bowl, and there will be numbers galore coming from the TV, I need something I don't have to count to work on!

Healing thoughts to all who need them. I'll be back in a bit...


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Sam the burger reciepts sound good as do the breads. Lots of good ones to try out.
> The bath is 90% finished, discovered a leak in the toilet.  has been fixed, so things are good now.


Good thing the leak was discovered now, rather than later.

May I ask if you have a yummy gluten free bread recipe you could share? I saw my niece yesterday who has advanced schleraderma. She has now seen a holistic dr. who told her no gluten, no dairy, no tomatoes, no potatoes. She is greatly improved! Her mother has also gone gluten free/dairy free with her, which certainly helps encourage her. They have not found a bread they really like. I am not sure if they bake much, but I would love to share a recipe with her that is tried and true.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, Glad your knee is feeling better :thumbup:
> 
> Falling seems to be a problem recently, well I guess that recently covers that last 2 yrs. I know I was sore yesterday and even just pressing down on the soap dispenser hurt and trying to cut food hurt. Also got some shooting pains from my back so these old bones don't bounce back like they used to. Got my little machine out and feel so much better. Hadn't done my back and shoulders as I didn't know I'd hurt them. Guess when we go down at this age our bones just readjust instead of bouncing. No bones broken though and bouncing back quickly. Phew. Others weren't so fortunate. Kate and Sam, hope you both have complete recoveries with your breaks and gashes. I remember someone on here in England getting their foot really hurt when they were on a dock between the dock and the boat.
> 
> Sugarsugar, My goodness, a temperature change like that could cause a huge storm. Thank goodness all seems ok on that front.
> 
> Pammie, It will still be in Defiance, OH and probably at the same hotel, so it did mention the hotel. Other than that, just the dates. Tami was brave. Sounds like lots are offering to help too. :thumbup: She also said she will only be doing it one time if memory serves me correctly:
> Hello everyone! I have a big announcement to make! With Sam's and Gwenniepooh's help I am organizing this year's KAP!!!!! The date has been set for August 14, 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance, Ohio, same place as last year. At this time, that is all I can tell you. But at least you can start making plans to attend. I do know that the prices have gone up as of the first of this month, but Sam was told that they would try to keep them as close to last year as possible. I will set up a seperate email for this. As soon as I have more information, I will let you know.
> Here is the link:http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-314420-143.html#6765397


That was Dollyclaire, who got her foot caught. (I'll accept England as your shorthand for Scotland)


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> actually I did that once - she thought it was funny. they are trying to keep expenses down - propane has come down in price but is still pricy enough that they try to conserve as much as possible. --- sam


Sam, my sweet friend moved to be near her new job working with the abused children and those from gangs. Her new apartment has propane and she is paying more than we do for this huge house including gas and electric both. :shock: :shock: She is keeping it quite cool to conserve. Perhaps her stove is on it too, but still we pay for all our appliances and keep our house warm. Hard to believe her 2nd floor apartment in what used to be a fire station, so quite well built, costs her so much. I had no idea propane was so expensive.


----------



## tami_ohio

nittergma said:


> A great start to this weeks tea party Sam. I probably should be catching up on last weeks but thought I'd get in here. Tomorrow I'll be helping my son move and then be away for a few days.
> I'm so glad your move is happening soon Julie I'm sure you'll be so glad to be settled again. It's hard to read about the ones in pain from conditions and injuries I hope improvement comes soon.
> I think I'll head back and find some of the pictures in the last weeks tp and be back later.


I am glad you were helping your DS move yesterday, rather than today with this snow!


----------



## pammie1234

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We, too, are contemplating an Alaskan cruise.....and train ride.
> We should coordinate info...and times? PM me if you have any good ideas.


Will do! I am very excited!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Well, I have found out the reason for the delay- the previous tenants did not hand in the keys- so they are changing the locks- and will get the keys to me once they have them. Back to waiting!


Well, I would rather have new locks and keys, than have to wonder/worry if the old tenants would use the keys after I moved it, but it would have been nice if you would have been notified of the delay.


----------



## iamsam

it may be well built but that doesn't say it was well insulated. living in the pacific northwest without heat there was more than once I went to bed under the electric blanket and read. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, my sweet friend moved to be near her new job working with the abused children and those from gangs. Her new apartment has propane and she is paying more than we do for this huge house including gas and electric both. :shock: :shock: She is keeping it quite cool to conserve. Perhaps her stove is on it too, but still we pay for all our appliances and keep our house warm. Hard to believe her 2nd floor apartment in what used to be a fire station, so quite well built, costs her so much. I had no idea propane was so expensive.


----------



## pacer

Gweniepooh said:


> That is exactly what I'm trying to do! Marianne also plus hoping that C will agree to take care of her mom again.


 :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> That is sweet of you to say that Carol. She looks so much like her dad's mom. We have a picture of her GrannyFranny in an evening gown and it is Hannah all over. Would you believe she actually has blonde hair but likes it dyed dark. My hair was naturally almost black yet both of my girls have either blonde or strawberry blonde hair. Hannah's dad had stawberry blonde hair and older DD's dad had auburn hair.


That explains why she looks so pale then. If she is naturally blond, her skin is very fair also. She is still beautiful like her mom!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> No, I'm using it to keep my collect of daily medicine in...LOL


That's a good idea. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna, Breakfast buffet is always fun. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Sassarrass, I agree. Always best to start something new with a fresh and rested mind. Sorry about the persistent cough.

Sugarsugar, The double posts were fun and our Gwen is so precious to us. Thankfully she has a great sense of humor and accepted our naming it the Gwenie with grace.

Grannypeg, Hope life getting in the way was positive life and not the other.

I keep getting close to getting caught up and then there are more and more posts. Part of which I am responsible for. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Maybe your afghan will be their good luck that is needed.


----------



## tami_ohio

kehinkle said:


> Found this on pinterest.


Love it!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That was Dollyclaire, who got her foot caught. (I'll accept England as your shorthand for Scotland)


What a memory Julie. You astound me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg said:


> Thank you Sam. I may not catch up everyday, but it is good to be back.
> 
> Prayers to all who need them - so many here with medical problems.
> 
> I just had a minor procedure done on an infected sabaceous cyst last week which is on my temple. Instead of bursting, the infection drained back into my face and under my eye. A real Mess. Antibiotics have done their work. Still have to see a surgeon and have the cyst removed. More a nuisance than anything.
> 
> In and out of slumps. Just started a graphed afghan of the buffalo bills - only god knows when it will be completed. I am sure I shall work on other things in between.
> 
> Peggy


Are we talking the football Buffalo Bills? Anyone who is a fan is a REAL FAN. We have been through the years and years of suffering, hope, and suffering again and again. Where there's hope, there's a way.


----------



## tami_ohio

Normaedern said:


> Just saying hello. Those veggie burgers look interesting, Sam. I shall use those as I don't eat meat every day and I also cook for vegetarians on the retreat. Great :thumbup:
> Kate your summary was brilliant and showed me how much I had forgotten.
> DH found this wash up on our gale blown beach, this morning. I did think it was interesting.


Cool! But I bet someone isn't very happy that their boat is missing!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Here is a picture Sam still need to block it I think , don't usually do that with baby items but think I will with this one


You were meant to run out of yarn. It's perfect! I think it would have been too plain if it was all in pink. And the flower is the perfect addition!


----------



## pammie1234

I will probably watch the game, but I don't really have a favorite team playing. I think Tom Brady is to die for, but there is the controversy about the footballs. So I guess I will choose Seattle. I think they won last year, but could be wrong!

My Mavs have been in a slump, but may be coming out of it. They have won their last two games.

I'm sorry for those of you suffering through the bad weather. The last few days in Texas have been spring-like. Yesterday and today have been cloudy and rainy. Our weathermen have a difficult job because the weather can change in Texas by the hour. We have often had four seasons in one day! So far, it has been a very mild winter.


----------



## Gweniepooh

OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress. I swear I don't see how Gagesmom(melody) was/is able to do them so quickly but it is done and I'm about to start on another. Since it comes in multiple sizes I'm planning on making several of each size. This one is a 0-3 months size. It waas a pretty fun knit. Nothing fancy.

vabchnonnie I was just thinking how painful it must have been and I'm sure still is to have to bury one of your children. It is a shame that his family have not been able to see you for whatever reason it may be. Savannah is about 4 1/2 hours south of me.


----------



## Normaedern

Gwenie, that is so sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Grandmapaula

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We're declared a blizzard zone right now. Fortunately, I'm a happy camper inside! It is pretty, but I know for those who have to go out....it is not an easy thing to do. The PeaPod truck almost got stuck right outside of our door. Great to have your groceries delivered, but not so great if they can't get there. :roll: We have a full larder...I'm set!


Yep, and it's heading right for us in Central NY. I have the 4 necessities of riding out a storm:bread, milk, peanut butter and toilet paper! Bring it on!!! :shock: :-D :-D 
I'm going to have spaghetti and meatballs and garlic bread ready to eat just before kick-off - easy and no fuss and quick clean up. Off to make my sauce.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Daralene please let Tami know you'd do the teaching at the KAP 2015. I know she will be glad to hear it. I for one would most definitely take the class no matter how "short" it may be....and we will have plenty of time for practicing!


Cashmeregma said:


> We should be getting 4 - 8 in. of snow with up to 6 in. more the next day and falling temps. I'll probably be staying in but DH is going to Super Bowl party with DS. At least no warning of gale force winds like some had across the ocean.
> 
> Sam, if there is enough interest I would teach it but it would be just a few minutes long and practice time.
> 
> OH Joy, saw end of last weeks KTP this morning and your post about how Tim is inspiring others he comes into contact with. We never know when people are watching and his efforts are inspiring to all. Even us on here.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Agnes so sorry you are still sick with the flu. Since you are reading along, don't worry about keeping up; remember thanks to Kate and Margaret there will be the summaries. Praying that this virus will fly away from you and your home very very soon.


KateB said:


> I had a PM from Agnes to say that she's still suffering with the flu, but is beginning to feel better. She's been trying to read along, but is way behind.


----------



## tami_ohio

KateB said:


> Just noticed on the Digest that it's *Agnes's* birthday today! She hasn't posted since last week, so I hope you're ok Agnes?


Happy Birthday Agnes! I am sorry I am a day late.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> Brightens up the long nights of winter.


~~~true! :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, all of our girls are very fair skinned.


tami_ohio said:


> That explains why she looks so pale then. If she is naturally blond, her skin is very fair also. She is still beautiful like her mom!


----------



## Kathleendoris

Oh, dear, I am so lazy, and you are all so chatty, that I have completely lost track. I did try to catch up last week, but failed completely, so never arrived at the point where I thought I could contribute to the conversation. This week is shaping up to be the same, so I thought I would dive in before it was too late.

I was intrigued last week to see that ironing figured high on the agenda, since it has been very much on my personal horizon this last week or so. When I last dropped in on the tea party, I think I was looking forward to some sort of post-holiday normality. In my imagination, this normality involved a good deal of sitting in my armchair, posting on KP, knitting, or reading. In fact, normality has largely revolved around catching up with the laundry, interspersed by quite welcome interludes of providing either taxi services or childcare for the younger family members. Because we had several people staying over, as well as several major meals, both the bedding, and the table linen in need of washing and ironing, reached mammoth proportions, which I am only just beginning get to grips with. Each time I thought I was there, I looked in another bin, only to find yet another set of bedding awaiting.

I was very envious of those who said they never ironed. I certainly do far less these days than I used to, but I have never been able to get beyond the point of wanting to sleep between nicely ironed sheets and rest my head on a beautiful, smooth pillow case. For most of the year, I use polyester table covers that can be washed and dried and used again with never a touch from the iron, but for Christmas and formal meals, I do like to use 'proper' cotton or linen tablecloths and napkins , which absolutely demand to be ironed. My present iron is nearing the end of its days, and at the moment, I am debating buying a very cheap replacement. I would dearly love one of the 'steam generators', but they are very expensive. Has anyone used one? Are they worth saving up for, or should I just go for a cheapie?

I am looking forward to a quiet week, but that does not always work out. I have several knitting projects in hand - a baby blanket, and little hats for our local SCBU, and am trying to be disciplined about not starting any more new projects (or buying more yarn!) until I have completed some of the UFOs.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up so not to go cast on the next baby outfit. TTYL


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> High meat prices is why we have 2 deep freezers and buy our meat by the half for beef, cut to order, and buy pork and chicken when on sale to stock up. Of course, it does help when you know a few people who raise cows!


Also helps if you have more than 1 to cook for! I couldn't use even a quarter of cow or pig in a year's time. Then there is the problem of where to put a deep-freeze!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Swedenme, Check You Tube and also that fellow that does Stitch a Day for duplicate stitch. I find it so helpful to have visual aides. The Lucy Neatby DVD shows how to repair a really badly stained hand knit sweater with duplicate stitch and if it shows still she shows how to replace the stitches affected. You mentioned the hat and all the stitches...sometimes these baby things have as many stitches as an adult project.

OH Joy, We had squirrels in our wall too at the old farmhouse we lived in. Was built by the farmer and his son and I think the squirrels were probably the insulation. :XD: :XD: Then we moved to the first home we ever owned and a lovely wood shingled house, but newer and can you believe, we had raccoons in the attic. Nature sure finds a way. Of course it does seem to always happen when one has company.

Darowil, That is quite the change in your weather, for sure. Glad it makes it more pleasant for you. :thumbup: 

Vabchonnie, Sorry to hear you lost your son. Others on here have suffered this pain also. How lovely to get photos of your great granddaughter. 

Gwen, That reminds me. When we had all the squirrels we also had two huge walnut trees.

Kathy, Happy Feb. 1st to you too. I actually didn't realize it was Feb. till you said that. You will get the inspiration for the buttons when the due date for DGGD comes. :wink: Too bad Lila can't seem to get used to the doggie pads. That would be so convenient. Stay safe on those roads and it sounds like you are wise to Stay Put for now.

Julie, How wonderful your brother is able to go somewhere beautiful like that. He is making good use of his time.

Poledra, How is DH adjusting to the cold winters since the move?

June, Had to go search for photos of your door, etc. So very pretty with the bow and flowers. You sister looks great up on the horse and now I see why we are talking about horse and buggy or cart rides.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, the cough comes randomly. Much better for the most part. I am just so tired. That seems to be the main problem now. I feel like I could sleep for 24 hours and still be tired. I am taking the B12 shots. Not much else to do.
> 
> We have our little grandkids for a few hours this afternoon I plan to get my shower shortly, have some lunch, then spend the rest of the day working on my last sock. I could have done had it finished but just haven't felt like it. I am going out when I have to but feel like it's just my body that is there. I am so tired of not feeling good.
> I have thrown four blood clots in my left leg now it wants to be tender for some reason. Haven't missed a blood thinner so will just watch it. Always something to keep it interesting.
> I need to ask for prayer for my sister. She has Dry Macular Degeneration of her eyes. Now she can only see out of her right eye. Vision is blurred in the left. The specialists think the dry is trying to turn into wet and are doing further testing. They are talking about shots in the eye. This is all breaking my heart. She has always been sister/mother to me. I would be lost without her.
> Off to get productive. I Love You To The Moon and Back
> Page 16


Betty, will keep your sister in prayer


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> I think it would be best eaten with something else. I just found it interesting - does it taste anything like real cheese? --- sam


Not alone, but similar. Nutritional yeast has a cheesy flavor and the cashews give a texture perhaps closest to cottage cheese. That's why it's nice in lasagna or on bean burgers, although I admit to enjoying a spoonful on its own.

Today my brunch was a cucumber salad with onion, tomatoes, avocado, sunflower sprouts, pumpkin seeds, sea salt, lemon juice and some oil. My tastes have changed so much over the last few years that I had seconds I enjoyed it so much. Would be good without the avocado but that made it a little creamy.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress.


That is just WAY too cute! Love the use of the variegated.


----------



## Sorlenna

Kathleendoris said:


> I was very envious of those who said they never ironed. I certainly do far less these days than I used to, but I have never been able to get beyond the point of wanting to sleep between nicely ironed sheets and rest my head on a beautiful, smooth pillow case. For most of the year, I use polyester table covers that can be washed and dried and used again with never a touch from the iron, but for Christmas and formal meals, I do like to use 'proper' cotton or linen tablecloths and napkins , which absolutely demand to be ironed. My present iron is nearing the end of its days, and at the moment, I am debating buying a very cheap replacement. I would dearly love one of the 'steam generators', but they are very expensive. Has anyone used one? Are they worth saving up for, or should I just go for a cheapie?


My word, you have been busy! I'm not sure what you mean 'steam generator'--I have a steam iron that will apply the steam as I iron something on the flat board, but it also a steam burst button, which means I can hold it up to a hanging garment and steam it, and it wasn't too expensive. Perhaps something like that (an 'in between' model?) might work well for you.


----------



## Sorlenna

Gwen, your all-in-one turned out great. As for Melody, well, she's a hardcore speed knitter with *everything*. LOL I don't know if I will ever be as fast as she is!


----------



## purl2diva

My knitting group at home, in addition to making prayer shawls, makes hats and mittens and scarves for several children's groups. whenever I don't know what to do next, I make a hat! This is what I've done since coming to AZ. Its a shame the patterns don't show up better. The reds and teal are for the kids and the gray is for the homeless shelter. That pattern, the seamen's hat has been very popular on KP. It is great for cold climates because the band is double thickness. It is a fun knit.

Having trouble with the picture-will try again.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I just took ours down on Thursday...and that was just because I had someone to help! You have lots of company. I like the decorations...make me feel good, and we never put them up before Thanksgiving. I think it is fine to leave them up...to be enjoyed! :thumbup:


Our tree came down New Years Day, as DS and DGS were here to help with something else, so we took it down then. I had a 4' tree in the kitchen this year that used to be mom's. That didn't come down until a week or so ago! And I brought the box up from the basement a week before that at least!

Epiphany is Jan. 6 I believe. It is when the three wise men arrived at the stable to see Jesus.


----------



## pammie1234

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress. I swear I don't see how Gagesmom(melody) was/is able to do them so quickly but it is done and I'm about to start on another. Since it comes in multiple sizes I'm planning on making several of each size. This one is a 0-3 months size. It waas a pretty fun knit. Nothing fancy.
> 
> I want to do one of these! Yours is very nice!


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~driving through Ohio in the spring you can find many trees with eggs on them!


 :thumbup:


----------



## purl2diva

Another try at the picture


----------



## Cashmeregma

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, would love to see pic of your Waterfall shawl.
> MariJo, I'm on my way. Love popovers.


I'll meet you there. :wink:


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Got this on facebook Thurs, got cucs Fri and made it, half recipe, and MY, it is GOOD. I put salt on the cucs/etc and let set while I made the syrup, then rinsed the cucs/etc before putting in the jar.
> 
> Cucumber Salad
> 
> This is a great yummy summer salad and can stay in your fridge up to 2 months.
> 
> 4 thinly sliced cucumbers
> 1-large sliced red onions
> 1-large sliced green bell peppers
> 1-tbsp salt
> 2-cup white vinegar
> 1 1/2-cups sugar
> 1-tsp celery flakes
> 1-tsp red pepper flakes
> 
> Mix cucumbers, onions, peppers and salt; set a side.
> 
> Put vinegar, sugar, celery flakes and pepper flakes in a pot and bring to a boil. Remove from heat and add 2 handfuls of
> ice until melted.
> 
> Place all veggies in large mouth canning jars (2 quarts or 1 half gallon jar)
> 
> Pour mixture over cucumbers, store in refrigerator.
> Will keep up to 2 months
> 
> Makes 2 quart jars


Thank you for the recipe. I am sure M will enjoy that one!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll meet you there. :wink:


Both of you would be quite welcome-- might have to clean off a chair so we could sit and knit after eating.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Yes, I've seen those but this was IN the house!! ROFL!!
> Junek


You can find them in the houses here also!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days with no pictures from my sister, I thought I'd find some.
> The first one is the Valentine wreath my daughter made me a few years ago from plastic canvas....her own design. She's made me some really pretty ones.
> Since my sister and her DH have an anniversary Mon. she posted this picture of MM making sure he didn't lose her wedding ring at their wedding...02/02/02.
> For their anniversary celebration, they went to western MD yesterday for a sleigh ride. Dianne decided to also ride the horse! LOL!
> And, of course, a couple of pictures of Gypsy-girl, the shop kitty.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


I love them all. And a Happy Anniversary to your DS and MM. Today would have been mom & dad's 57th anniversary.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I would rather have new locks and keys, than have to wonder/worry if the old tenants would use the keys after I moved it, but it would have been nice if you would have been notified of the delay.


I guess that comes with dealing with two people- Nasir and his son- and I don't have a direct number for the son!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Well I think I like living dangerous so I'm going to go for it again . I have the small ball of pink I found this morning and the small ball of white that I used some for the neck of the cardigan . I think I have enough to make a small pair of booties to go with the cardigan .


Sonja, do you still have the last pair of booties you made, and a kitchen scale? If so, weigh the booties, then weigh the yarn you want to use. That way you will know if you have enough! And write down how much the booties weigh for future reference.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> No I'm on a slippery slope 😃


 :-D


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> What a memory Julie. You astound me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not for everybody, Daralene- I am guilty of skimming at times- and have been known to miss things! I do particularly remember dollyclaire though she was rather a favourite of mine- I wish we knew how she is faring!


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> You were meant to run out of yarn. It's perfect! I think it would have been too plain if it was all in pink. And the flower is the perfect addition!


Thank you it does look better


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> What a memory Julie. You astound me. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Not for everybody, Daralene- I am guilty of skimming at times- and have been known to miss things! I do particularly remember dollyclaire though she was rather a favourite of mine- I wish we knew how she is faring!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress. I swear I don't see how Gagesmom(melody) was/is able to do them so quickly but it is done and I'm about to start on another. Since it comes in multiple sizes I'm planning on making several of each size. This one is a 0-3 months size. It waas a pretty fun knit. Nothing fancy.
> 
> That's lovely Gwen . May I ask why you are making so many ?
> Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> Hi, everyone! I hope I am back! I have missed the Tea Party so much. Things have just been crazy around here. I have felt extremely discombobulated lately! I have been late on everything! I did decorate for Christmas and got it taken down much later than usual. I had my little boys last weekend and will have them again on Feb. 6. I have started a long-term sub job at my DD's school on Fri. It is a good thing too! I am going on an Alaskan cruise in June, and now find out the KAP will be in August. I'm going to need some money!
> 
> I am so behind in the news. I guess I will have to go back and try to find out some things.


Hi Pam! So happy to see you back! I really hope you can make it to KAP!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Gwenie, that is so sweet :thumbup:


Ditto, Is it an apricot- or is it more pink, hard to tell?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was starting the Guernseys last year I borrowed Sam's suggestion of paper clips- worked well, and I colour coded too.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> daralene - could I suggest that maybe you teach a class on this bindoff at the next kap, I think I am not the only one that would like to learn that bindoff. --- sam


That's a great idea!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, dear, I am so lazy, and you are all so chatty, that I have completely lost track. I did try to catch up last week, but failed completely, so never arrived at the point where I thought I could contribute to the conversation. This week is shaping up to be the same, so I thought I would dive in before it was too late.
> 
> I was intrigued last week to see that ironing figured high on the agenda, since it has been very much on my personal horizon this last week or so. When I last dropped in on the tea party, I think I was looking forward to some sort of post-holiday normality. In my imagination, this normality involved a good deal of sitting in my armchair, posting on KP, knitting, or reading. In fact, normality has largely revolved around catching up with the laundry, interspersed by quite welcome interludes of providing either taxi services or childcare for the younger family members. Because we had several people staying over, as well as several major meals, both the bedding, and the table linen in need of washing and ironing, reached mammoth proportions, which I am only just beginning get to grips with. Each time I thought I was there, I looked in another bin, only to find yet another set of bedding awaiting.
> 
> I was very envious of those who said they never ironed. I certainly do far less these days than I used to, but I have never been able to get beyond the point of wanting to sleep between nicely ironed sheets and rest my head on a beautiful, smooth pillow case. For most of the year, I use polyester table covers that can be washed and dried and used again with never a touch from the iron, but for Christmas and formal meals, I do like to use 'proper' cotton or linen tablecloths and napkins , which absolutely demand to be ironed. My present iron is nearing the end of its days, and at the moment, I am debating buying a very cheap replacement. I would dearly love one of the 'steam generators', but they are very expensive. Has anyone used one? Are they worth saving up for, or should I just go for a cheapie?
> 
> I am looking forward to a quiet week, but that does not always work out. I have several knitting projects in hand - a baby blanket, and little hats for our local SCBU, and am trying to be disciplined about not starting any more new projects (or buying more yarn!) until I have completed some of the UFOs.


Good to see you Chris! Glad it has just been a busy time- so many of the northerners have had colds or worse!


----------



## Lurker 2

Julie, How wonderful your brother is able to go somewhere beautiful like that. He is making good use of his time.


> Casmeregma


I am sure he will have found a way to keep up his exercise regime- that is rather important. Taupo should be a bit cooler because it is fairly elevated not sea level like us.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> calling poledra - here is a must have pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2015/01/free-mouse-pattern-ravelry-store.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FXNITB+%28Natural+Suburbia%29


Thanks! I now have a mouse pattern!


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> Thanks. I'm going to go back and read them. I especially need the KAP dates so I can give them to my DD as she will keep my fur babies.


August 14 15 16, 2015 in Defiance, OH!!!!!


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Good thing the leak was discovered now, rather than later.
> 
> May I ask if you have a yummy gluten free bread recipe you could share? I saw my niece yesterday who has advanced schleraderma. She has now seen a holistic dr. who told her no gluten, no dairy, no tomatoes, no potatoes. She is greatly improved! Her mother has also gone gluten free/dairy free with her, which certainly helps encourage her. They have not found a bread they really like. I am not sure if they bake much, but I would love to share a recipe with her that is tried and true.


My sister makes things like this from the Paleo diet. She made bagels for when I was visiting her and they were delicious. I'll google paleo and see what I can find.

http://elanaspantry.com/gluten-free-recipes/breads/

Lots of sites. Here's one that has recipes and there was even a bakery that sells bread.

This is from the link above. If you go there you can click on the listings and go to the recipes.
A great gluten free bread recipe is the Mount Olympus of gluten free baking. Everyone needs bread, even those with celiac disease.
I primarily use almond flour in my gluten free bread recipes, as it tastes great, is easy to use (doesnt require xanthan gum or guar gum) and is a very high protein gluten free ingredient. Try my popular Gluten Free Bread 2.0 recipe, my delicious Rye Bread or for a dessert like bread, try my Cranberry Almond Loaf.
Gluten Free Breads
Bread 2.0
Dark Rye Bread
Flax Focaccia Becomes Parsley Bruschetta
Nutty Bread
Paleo Bread
Paleo Breakfast Bread: Video
Paleo Chocolate Zucchini Bread
Paleo Date Walnut Bread
Paleo Mini Bagels
Rochels Cashew Bread
Simple Bread
Gluten Free Sweet Breads
Cranberry Almond Loaf
Cranberry Walnut Bread
Cranberry Walnut Bread Revised
Irish Soda Bread
Paleo Banana Bread
Paleo Pumpkin Bread
elana amsterdam

elana's pantry on instagram
elana's pantry elana amsterdam paleo cookbook buy the 
new york times best seller!

elana's pantry elana amsterdam gluten free almond flour cookbook buy the book! 
gluten-free cupcakes cookbook elana amsterdam buy the book! 
gluten-free cupcakes cookbook elana amsterdam read about elana in paleo magazine!

media inquiries
most popular recipes
paleo bread
paleo caramel brownies
paleo chai latte
paleo shepherds pie
how to roast almonds
need help?
visit my FAQs
archives


----------



## Swedenme

tami_ohio said:


> Sonja, do you still have the last pair of booties you made, and a kitchen scale? If so, weigh the booties, then weigh the yarn you want to use. That way you will know if you have enough! And write down how much the booties weigh for future reference.


Thank you for that tip. There is only one problem when I try to save any thing I put it somewhere safe . So safe that even I can't find it 😳.but I will try as I'm always wondering if I have enough yarn


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> High meat prices is why we have 2 deep freezers and buy our meat by the half for beef, cut to order, and buy pork and chicken when on sale to stock up. Of course, it does help when you know a few people who raise cows!


I used to get 1/2 beef from my farmer friends in Iowa..but we don't get back there much anymore. We got rid of the big chest freezer when it was just the two of us. We're eating more fish and chicken and vegetarian meals these days, so I just watch for good sales on it all. I did notice up in WI that the prices were better and there are quite a few meat packing plants of there who still sell by the 1/4 and 1/2...we may decide to split a side of beef within the family.


----------



## tami_ohio

Sorlenna said:


> Pammie, I wrote down August 14, 15, and 16 for the KAP.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Tami, I couldn't resist going in on this link. Now I'm getting hungry for these:

thought yall might enjoy some Paleo Mini Bagels for the holidays. Yes, I know this is not exactly a traditional holiday treat. However, as of late Ive been going lower and lower in my carb consumption. I am truly digging the results Im getting from ditching fruit and dessert and sticking to fat, protein, and vegetables. A low-carb diet seems to agree with my constitution!
So, whats a low-carb-a-holic to do during the season of desserts? Thats where my gluten-free mini bagels come into play. Not only are they one of my festive favorites, the boys really dig em smothered in cream cheese and lox. I think theyre the perfect after school snack for my growing guys. Ive also taken these lovely little bagels to my synagogue where they were devoured by numerous Jews, which I think is a great sign when it comes to bagels.
Paleo Mini Bagels
print
1 ½ cups blanched almond flour
¼ cup golden flaxmeal
1 tablespoon coconut flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
¼ teaspoon celtic sea salt
5 large eggs
2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
1 tablespoon poppy seeds
1 tablespoon sesame seeds
1 tablespoon onion flakes
In a food processor, pulse almond flour, flax meal, coconut flour, baking soda, and salt
Add eggs, and vinegar and pulse until thoroughly combined
Fit a pastry bag with a &#8540;-inch round tip (Ateco #804) and fill bag with batter
Pipe into a mini donut pan
Sprinkle bagels with poppy seeds, sesame seeds, and onion flakes
Bake at 350° for 14-17 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into the center of a bagel comes out clean
Let bagels cool in the pan for 10 minutes
Serve
makes 50 mini bagels


----------



## tami_ohio

flyty1n said:


> Early in life I learned that there are boyfriends and friend boys..doesn't matter their sexual orientation. If they are good friend boys, you should enjoy your time with them. I hope you have a wonderful time and will report in full when you are home again.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> The back is still draining especially when he gets lost in his music and starts rocking to the beat. Then he gets to dripping with perspiration and the situation starts again. Started antibiotics this afternoon and no SWASH brace or heavy shirts. He even spent several hours without a shirt at all while in his room, but then the music started calling his name and he was off and rocking!!
> 
> He's not moving too freely without the SWASH, so he spends a lot of time sitting and listening to his music videos and programs.
> 
> We're hoping he will get past this also,
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> We've been invaded by a horde of flying squirrels. Who knew we had them in NE Ohio? Don has trapped 6 so far in one of the pantry cabinets. They're cute critters but not in my foodstuffs.


I didn't know we had flying squirrels in OHIO! Tell them GRAM SAID not in her house! :-D


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> Good thing the leak was discovered now, rather than later.
> 
> May I ask if you have a yummy gluten free bread recipe you could share? I saw my niece yesterday who has advanced schleraderma. She has now seen a holistic dr. who told her no gluten, no dairy, no tomatoes, no potatoes. She is greatly improved! Her mother has also gone gluten free/dairy free with her, which certainly helps encourage her. They have not found a bread they really like. I am not sure if they bake much, but I would love to share a recipe with her that is tried and true.


Tami, looking at the paleo diet, it sounds like you would be able to find loads of recipes that would fit into exactly what this doctor is recommending.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> That was Dollyclaire, who got her foot caught. (I'll accept England as your shorthand for Scotland)


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I knew it was the other side of the ocean and thought of Kate, but knew it wasn't her. Maybe that's why I thought of Kate.


----------



## tami_ohio

pammie1234 said:


> I've missed so many birthdays! I hope everyone had a great day and will have many more.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about all of the illnesses people have been going through. I hope everyone is doing better and have a full recovery in the future.
> 
> I know there have been some deaths as well. It is so sad to lose a loved one and you have my sincere sympathy.
> 
> I tried to find the info about the KAP, or what has been posted, but just couldn't. If anyone knows where it is located, say within 10 pages, I will go look for it!


Just sent you a PM


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> That explains why she looks so pale then. If she is naturally blond, her skin is very fair also. She is still beautiful like her mom!


Yes, I never would have known she'd been ill. She looks like a Miss America, so pretty.


----------



## pammie1234

tami_ohio said:


> Hi Pam! So happy to see you back! I really hope you can make it to KAP!


I am really going to try! I loved meeting everyone last year. I'm pretty sure I will be there. I'm looking forward to more sitting and knitting!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Agnes, Hope you are soon feeling better. It is the pits to have the flu. :thumbdown: Healing Wishes and you are missed.

Julie, I am surprised that Scotland doesn't get cold like Bonnie's area because they are so far north. Is this likely because of the Gulf Stream?? I imagine they can get some violent storms.

Bonnie, The lady at the LYS in Defiance, OH uses those tiny braid bands as markers too. She gave me some when I bought my first interchangeable needles at her shop. They can easily be cut too if accidentally knit in. One of my teachers told me to get ones that can be undone as that is a possibility. Guess I'd better stick with the little plastic pin ones as I'd probably cut the yarn.
:shock: 

Gwen, You all in one is so pretty. Love the color choice. I don't know how Mel did it either. I swear she must have had smoking needles if they were wood or sparks if they were metal. Miss her.

Grandmapaula, Think I need to get out tot he store before it gets bad. Quite a fine snow right now. We've had some very bad accidents here and lost a man and wife on 5 & 20. A car turned completely over to far from here. Too bad Superbowl is today. Will put lots of people out on the road. Mmmmm, now I want spaghetti with Falafel balls.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene please let Tami know you'd do the teaching at the KAP 2015. I know she will be glad to hear it. I for one would most definitely take the class no matter how "short" it may be....and we will have plenty of time for practicing!


OK, since it doesn't take long perhaps I will try and learn something else too and add them together to make one class.


----------



## Grannypeg

Cashmeregma said:


> Are we talking the football Buffalo Bills? Anyone who is a fan is a REAL FAN. We have been through the years and years of suffering, hope, and suffering again and again. Where there's hope, there's a way.


Yes. My oldest daughter's partner is a very loyal fan, to the point where he has an RV and travels to all the games in Buffalo from Toronto. It's a real priority for him. My daughter tries to accompany him to the games in Buffalo as well. Sometimes he will go further afield as well. A friend helped me graph an afghan. He has been hinting on one for the bed in the RV.


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Sorry June, I don't know how to do that.Curious, where is the August meeting to be held. Don't see that I'll be going, but wonder.Having my 2nd cup of tea now, and a banana; toast and more tea before leaving for church. Puppy is still sleeping, when she's up must take her outside as well. Is your day going good so far?...Sharon


The KAP will be August 14. 15, 16, 2015 in Defiance Ohio


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kathleendoris, If I ever get another iron I would save up a long time to get one of those steam generated ones. How much are they?? You are talking about the ones that don't have the water tank in the iron but a connected water tank?? They do have some really nice irons that are quite good with steam that are in the iron too. Over here I think Rowenta is one. I have never seen the major steam irons like the first I mentioned till I lived in Germany and how I wanted one.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bulldog, So sorry to hear about your sister having serious problems with macular degeneration. I hope they can do something to save her eyesight. I have an aunt by marriage in Ohio who lost here eyesight to this dreaded problem. Last time I saw her she could see shadows but didn't know who you were till she heard your voice, but now she is hard of hearing.

Please see the doctor about the blood clots. We want yu on here and that is so serious. I know I said this in an earlier post but still concerned.


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Yes I don't like using them but I did . It was just that every time I started counting someone decided to talk to me . Now I've finished counting the whole house has gone quiet . Can't even here the dog fidgeting about , asleep under the table no doubt


You could always go hide in the bathroom with your yarn and needles to get them all cast on! Of course, if that was me, and DS was here, I would hear "MOM!" at some point! :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> My word, you have been busy! I'm not sure what you mean 'steam generator'--I have a steam iron that will apply the steam as I iron something on the flat board, but it also a steam burst button, which means I can hold it up to a hanging garment and steam it, and it wasn't too expensive. Perhaps something like that (an 'in between' model?) might work well for you.


Here is one. The iron sits on top of the steam area. I saw them when I lived in Germany. Think this is what she means.

The German ironing boards even had a place made out of metal at the end where you could sit your iron, perhaps we have that now? Not sure but seems like they had the ironing boards that made room for the steam/water tanks and iron at the end too. Yes, just saw online the ironing boards with the steam tank built in and iron connected but those are over $1000 and some over $2K.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I tried to find this pattern, but couldn't. Any help?


Carol, click on the link in Sam's link, that will take you to her ravelry page. From there click on the shopping cart. Where it says promotional code, or coupon code, type in Mouse1 then pay now.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> OK, then add Sam (in his boxers) hunched over the back of the chair, shouting encouragement.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

purl2diva said:


> Another try at the picture


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Lovely.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Sorlenna said:


> My word, you have been busy! I'm not sure what you mean 'steam generator'--I have a steam iron that will apply the steam as I iron something on the flat board, but it also a steam burst button, which means I can hold it up to a hanging garment and steam it, and it wasn't too expensive. Perhaps something like that (an 'in between' model?) might work well for you.


That is pretty much what I have at the moment, and could replace very cheaply. The ones I am thinking of, have a separate steam generating tank, and cost anything up to £200+, but are supposed to be much more powerful. They sound great, but I think I am more likely to go for a straight replacement. Then, if I win the lottery (OK!, when I win the lottery!), I can always upgrade.

Right now, I am trying to watch a Lewis repeat and knit my baby blanket. Score so far: over an hour of Lewis, less than a row of blanket!


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grannypeg said:


> Yes. My oldest daughter's partner is a very loyal fan, to the point where he has an RV and travels to all the games in Buffalo from Toronto. It's a real priority for him. My daughter tries to accompany him to the games in Buffalo as well. Sometimes he will go further afield as well. A friend helped me graph an afghan. He has been hinting on one for the bed in the RV.


I typed in the wrong post, but did say that perhaps the afghan will be the luck that they need. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I knew it was the other side of the ocean and thought of Kate, but knew it wasn't her. Maybe that's why I thought of Kate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: don't be hard on yourself! You have a circle of friends and family around you to keep up with as well!


----------



## Lurker 2

> Cashmeregma
> Julie, I am surprised that Scotland doesn't get cold like Bonnie's area because they are so far north. Is this likely because of the Gulf Stream?? I imagine they can get some violent storms.


That is exactly why Kate and dollyclaire are relatively mild for their latitude. Atlantic storms can be spectacular- and sometimes there are major blizzards in the north, in particular.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: don't be hard on yourself! You have a circle of friends and family around you to keep up with as well!


You are sweet. Thanks Julie. :wink: Still doesn't stop me from being amazed at your memory.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> You are sweet. Thanks Julie. :wink: Still doesn't stop me from being amazed at your memory.


It only works sometimes, these days!!!!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, since it doesn't take long perhaps I will try and learn something else too and add them together to make one class.


I'm not sure you need longer-- some people will require more time to "get" it and we all need practice time. Maybe have us bring something ready for bind off and then we can finish the item.


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, my sweet friend moved to be near her new job working with the abused children and those from gangs. Her new apartment has propane and she is paying more than we do for this huge house including gas and electric both. :shock: :shock: She is keeping it quite cool to conserve. Perhaps her stove is on it too, but still we pay for all our appliances and keep our house warm. Hard to believe her 2nd floor apartment in what used to be a fire station, so quite well built, costs her so much. I had no idea propane was so expensive.


Thank goodness, our heat is natural gas piped in. When we lived in the country, the hot water heater was propane. I guess the piped natural gas is cheaper than propane.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

purl2diva said:


> Another try at the picture


Those are great :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Carol, click on the link in Sam's link, that will take you to her ravelry page. From there click on the shopping cart. Where it says promotional code, or coupon code, type in Mouse1 then pay now.


I think the free part was only good thru yesterday.


----------



## Kathleendoris

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is one. The iron sits on top of the steam area. I saw them when I lived in Germany. Think this is what she means.
> 
> The German ironing boards even had a place made out of metal at the end where you could sit your iron, perhaps we have that now? Not sure but seems like they had the ironing boards that made room for the steam/water tanks and iron at the end too. Yes, just saw online the ironing boards with the steam tank built in and iron connected but those are over $1000 and some over $2K.


Yes, those are the one I was thinking of! I first saw them in Europe, but they are becoming more available over here in the UK. I don't know anyone who has one, but they certainly sound as if they would make the job easier! Perhaps it would be cheaper just to use an ironing service on the occasions that I get overwhelmed by ironing, it doesn't happen often.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Junek - what is the name of your apt complex. Mine is Brenneman Lakes for 55 and over


----------



## jknappva

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress. I swear I don't see how Gagesmom(melody) was/is able to do them so quickly but it is done and I'm about to start on another. Since it comes in multiple sizes I'm planning on making several of each size. This one is a 0-3 months size. It waas a pretty fun knit. Nothing fancy.
> 
> vabchnonnie I was just thinking how painful it must have been and I'm sure still is to have to bury one of your children. It is a shame that his family have not been able to see you for whatever reason it may be. Savannah is about 4 1/2 hours south of me.


That's really cute. I made one last year for the expected baby of my daughter's youth minister and wife. It was fun to knit.
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Swedenme, Check You Tube and also that fellow that does Stitch a Day for duplicate stitch. I find it so helpful to have visual aides. The Lucy Neatby DVD shows how to repair a really badly stained hand knit sweater with duplicate stitch and if it shows still she shows how to replace the stitches affected. You mentioned the hat and all the stitches...sometimes these baby things have as many stitches as an adult project.
> 
> OH Joy, We had squirrels in our wall too at the old farmhouse we lived in. Was built by the farmer and his son and I think the squirrels were probably the insulation. :XD: :XD: Then we moved to the first home we ever owned and a lovely wood shingled house, but newer and can you believe, we had raccoons in the attic. Nature sure finds a way. Of course it does seem to always happen when one has company.
> 
> Darowil, That is quite the change in your weather, for sure. Glad it makes it more pleasant for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Vabchonnie, Sorry to hear you lost your son. Others on here have suffered this pain also. How lovely to get photos of your great granddaughter.
> 
> Gwen, That reminds me. When we had all the squirrels we also had two huge walnut trees.
> 
> Kathy, Happy Feb. 1st to you too. I actually didn't realize it was Feb. till you said that. You will get the inspiration for the buttons when the due date for DGGD comes. :wink: Too bad Lila can't seem to get used to the doggie pads. That would be so convenient. Stay safe on those roads and it sounds like you are wise to Stay Put for now.
> 
> Julie, How wonderful your brother is able to go somewhere beautiful like that. He is making good use of his time.
> 
> Poledra, How is DH adjusting to the cold winters since the move?
> 
> June, Had to go search for photos of your door, etc. So very pretty with the bow and flowers. You sister looks great up on the horse and now I see why we are talking about horse and buggy or cart rides.


Yes, my sister's sleigh ride started the madness!! LOL!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

seattle did win last year. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> I will probably watch the game, but I don't really have a favorite team playing. I think Tom Brady is to die for, but there is the controversy about the footballs. So I guess I will choose Seattle. I think they won last year, but could be wrong!
> 
> My Mavs have been in a slump, but may be coming out of it. They have won their last two games.
> 
> I'm sorry for those of you suffering through the bad weather. The last few days in Texas have been spring-like. Yesterday and today have been cloudy and rainy. Our weathermen have a difficult job because the weather can change in Texas by the hour. We have often had four seasons in one day! So far, it has been a very mild winter.


----------



## jknappva

purl2diva said:


> Another try at the picture


They're really nice and look very warm!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

those are great hats purl2diva - they will keep someone warm for sure. --- sam



purl2diva said:


> Another try at the picture


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Junek - what is the name of your apt complex. Mine is Brenneman Lakes for 55 and over


Mine is Siverhill at the Arboretum. It was built in the mid-90s. A very quiet area...I've lived here almost 10 years and have no plans to move. I really like it!
Junek


----------



## iamsam

and I even have the miniature donut pan. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, I couldn't resist going in on this link. Now I'm getting hungry for these:
> 
> thought yall might enjoy some Paleo Mini Bagels for the holidays.


----------



## iamsam

that is why my pants and shirts go to the laundry - everything comes back ironed. --- sam



Kathleendoris said:


> Yes, those are the one I was thinking of! I first saw them in Europe, but they are becoming more available over here in the UK. I don't know anyone who has one, but they certainly sound as if they would make the job easier! Perhaps it would be cheaper just to use an ironing service on the occasions that I get overwhelmed by ironing, it doesn't happen often.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> Here is one. The iron sits on top of the steam area. I saw them when I lived in Germany. Think this is what she means.
> 
> The German ironing boards even had a place made out of metal at the end where you could sit your iron, perhaps we have that now? Not sure but seems like they had the ironing boards that made room for the steam/water tanks and iron at the end too. Yes, just saw online the ironing boards with the steam tank built in and iron connected but those are over $1000 and some over $2K.


Ah--I have not seen those! Learn something new every day (but out of my price range, for sure).


----------



## pammie1234

It has turned sunny but there is still a chill in the air. The temperature is 54.I think it will drop into the 40s Monday night.

I'm getting ready to knit a jeweled cowl for my DS's birthday, which was in January. This will be my first time to knit with beads. The hold-up? Casting on the 200 stitches! Can't put it off forever! I'm thinking about knitting the 1898 Seafarer's Cap. I think it would be good for him as he goes to all of the HS football games regardless of the weather. I just need to decide on the color.


----------



## kehinkle

Stay safe on them roads . How is your little dog doing . I remember reading that she was taking medication , is she ok now . She has the right idea all curled up in her bed . I definitely don't have enough yarn to make a hat but I have finished the booties . I have now just cast on 297 stitches which took quite awhile to do . I'm making a baby hat and no I am not knitting for a very large baby . It's on very small needles and this is the brim of a sun hat . I think it will be a long term project
Sonja[/quote]

She had a follow-up at her regular vet. Said she is fine. Have her a vaccination for some disease spread by raccoons and squirrels. Told me not to take her to the pet areas at truckloads and rest areas. She's mad at me now because I want her to use a puppy pad instead of going outside in this cold windy snowy weather. I know she'll just want back in the van. I'm not driving anywhere today. Have thought about a hotel but then I'd have to drive so will just sit pat here. Have food and heat. I just worry that some fool will hit me while I'm in the parking lot. Some have come in slipping and sliding. 
This too shall pass and I did get about 8 rows done on a shawl. After frogging 4 rows and redoing them. Will do one row on the crocheted one then work on my socks.
Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio

Hello everyone. I have just set up an email account just for KAP 2015! You may contact me at [email protected]

I would like those of you who came last year, and those who would like to attend this year, even if you end up not coming, to email me the answers to a couple of questions.

1. Would you be willing to purchase a 2015 KAP T-shirt? The price could be as high as $23-25, or less, depending on how many are ordered. I am looking at several sites to compare prices. I am also going to keep it very simple, I think, with just 2015 Knit-a-palooza on the front. Depending on where I order them from whether we can choose colors individually. If we can only choose one color, what would be your choice? Light grey, white, natural, pale blue? Or other, those are just some I am pulling out of my head. 

2. Would you like classes again this year? What type? 

3. What would you like to stay the same, or see changed for this year?

I am still very much in the planning stages here, thankfully with lots of help from Gwen and Sam!

Thank you all in advance for all of your comments and suggestions, and offers of help. And your patience with me!

Oh, and you may need to remind me to check the email once in a while also! :shock: :mrgreen:


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> and I even have the miniature donut pan. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> Cashmeregma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tami, I couldn't resist going in on this link. Now I'm getting hungry for these:
> 
> thought yall might enjoy some Paleo Mini Bagels for the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> Wow Sam, how great is that. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> With your love of recipes, you must be a great chef. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Slightly premature I am afraid Tami! Still waiting! The cooler weather we do have!


Darn, that's what happens when I am hurrying to catch up! Hope you get them soon.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sorlenna said:


> Ah--I have not seen those! Learn something new every day (but out of my price range, for sure).


They were out of my price range too. Guess if I really, really wanted one I would do without to save a little and in a few years have enough, but I don't iron much at all. Mainly use it for DH's shirts if he needs a touch up but have mostly wash and wear. I do have a stand up steamer, which I love.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> sending agnes tons of healing energy - get well quick agnes. --- sam


From me also!


----------



## cmaliza

jheiens said:


> The back is still draining especially when he gets lost in his music and starts rocking to the beat. Then he gets to dripping with perspiration and the situation starts again. Started antibiotics this afternoon and no SWASH brace or heavy shirts. He even spent several hours without a shirt at all while in his room, but then the music started calling his name and he was off and rocking!!
> 
> He's not moving too freely without the SWASH, so he spends a lot of time sitting and listening to his music videos and programs.
> 
> We're hoping he will get past this also,
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> We've been invaded by a horde of flying squirrels. Who knew we had them in NE Ohio? Don has trapped 6 so far in one of the pantry cabinets. They're cute critters but not in my foodstuffs.


~~~wow...that is a problem! Do you know how they are getting in? You're right...cute...BUT!


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I've missed so many birthdays! I hope everyone had a great day and will have many more.
> 
> I'm so sorry to hear about all of the illnesses people have been going through. I hope everyone is doing better and have a full recovery in the future.
> 
> I know there have been some deaths as well. It is so sad to lose a loved one and you have my sincere sympathy.
> 
> I tried to find the info about the KAP, or what has been posted, but just couldn't. If anyone knows where it is located, say within 10 pages, I will go look for it!


~~~It is also being held at the same hotel Hampton Inn, Defiance Ohio. Aug. 14-16.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress. I swear I don't see how Gagesmom(melody) was/is able to do them so quickly but it is done and I'm about to start on another. Since it comes in multiple sizes I'm planning on making several of each size. This one is a 0-3 months size. It waas a pretty fun knit. Nothing fancy.
> 
> vabchnonnie I was just thinking how painful it must have been and I'm sure still is to have to bury one of your children. It is a shame that his family have not been able to see you for whatever reason it may be. Savannah is about 4 1/2 hours south of me.


Gwen, that all in one came out great! It looks like a slice of watermelon.


----------



## kehinkle

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think the free part was only good thru yesterday.


I was able to get the mouse pattern free today.

Kathy


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Also helps if you have more than 1 to cook for! I couldn't use even a quarter of cow or pig in a year's time. Then there is the problem of where to put a deep-freeze!


Cooking for 2 isn't much better. And I still haven't learned to cook the smaller amounts. We have all of the meat vacuum packed and even 3 years later, there is no freezer burn. Tastes just as good as it did the first week. I have one in the basement, and one on the enclosed porch.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Darn, that's what happens when I am hurrying to catch up! Hope you get them soon.


They have to let the plumber in to do some work, and then should be bringing them round. Fortunately I have a task for the friends who have volunteered their time tomorrow that does not involve getting inside, if anything goes wrong today. But with luck I should have those elusive keys tonight.


----------



## tami_ohio

purl2diva said:


> Another try at the picture


Nice! I have the Seaman's hap printed, just have to find time to make it.


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> What a hoot that would be, Sam!!! You always have a solution..it might just be easier to attach the runners to my wheels and I could hold the reins of the horse, singing Jungle Bells as I go along!!..but no, then I couldn't sip my Diet Coke unless I could keep one hand free. That picture is too firmly in my mind for the rest of the day--!
> Junek


~~~And what an interesting picture that is! For the past hour we have been watching a car TRY to go down the street....he has moved about 30 yards. Now he is diagonal in the street...very close to another car. Not looking good. And still snowing just as hard as earlier....really coming down. Some cars have come behind...but they have since backed up. Oh....I just saw someone go to a parked car...turned on lights, wipes, leave bag in car...is going to try to get out....and he is parked very closely front & back. My oh my...we have drama on the street! It is competing with football pre-game nonsense! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> My sister makes things like this from the Paleo diet. She made bagels for when I was visiting her and they were delicious. I'll google paleo and see what I can find.
> 
> http://elanaspantry.com/gluten-free-recipes/breads/
> 
> Lots of sites. Here's one that has recipes and there was even a bakery that sells bread.
> 
> This is from the link above. If you go there you can click on the listings and go to the recipes.
> A great gluten free bread recipe is the Mount Olympus of gluten free baking. Everyone needs bread, even those with celiac disease.
> I primarily use almond flour in my gluten free bread recipes, as it tastes great, is easy to use (doesnt require xanthan gum or guar gum) and is a very high protein gluten free ingredient. Try my popular Gluten Free Bread 2.0 recipe, my delicious Rye Bread or for a dessert like bread, try my Cranberry Almond Loaf.
> Gluten Free Breads
> Bread 2.0
> Dark Rye Bread
> Flax Focaccia Becomes Parsley Bruschetta
> Nutty Bread
> Paleo Bread
> Paleo Breakfast Bread: Video
> Paleo Chocolate Zucchini Bread
> Paleo Date Walnut Bread
> Paleo Mini Bagels
> Rochels Cashew Bread
> Simple Bread
> Gluten Free Sweet Breads
> Cranberry Almond Loaf
> Cranberry Walnut Bread
> Cranberry Walnut Bread Revised
> Irish Soda Bread
> Paleo Banana Bread
> Paleo Pumpkin Bread
> elana amsterdam
> 
> elana's pantry on instagram
> elana's pantry elana amsterdam paleo cookbook buy the
> new york times best seller!
> 
> elana's pantry elana amsterdam gluten free almond flour cookbook buy the book!
> gluten-free cupcakes cookbook elana amsterdam buy the book!
> gluten-free cupcakes cookbook elana amsterdam read about elana in paleo magazine!
> 
> media inquiries
> most popular recipes
> paleo bread
> paleo caramel brownies
> paleo chai latte
> paleo shepherds pie
> how to roast almonds
> need help?
> visit my FAQs
> archives


Thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio

Swedenme said:


> Thank you for that tip. There is only one problem when I try to save any thing I put it somewhere safe . So safe that even I can't find it 😳.but I will try as I'm always wondering if I have enough yarn


You are NOT alone when it comes to putting things in a safe place, then not being able to find it!


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, I couldn't resist going in on this link. Now I'm getting hungry for these:
> 
> thought yall might enjoy some Paleo Mini Bagels for the holidays. Yes, I know this is not exactly a traditional holiday treat. However, as of late Ive been going lower and lower in my carb consumption. I am truly digging the results Im getting from ditching fruit and dessert and sticking to fat, protein, and vegetables. A low-carb diet seems to agree with my constitution!
> So, whats a low-carb-a-holic to do during the season of desserts? Thats where my gluten-free mini bagels come into play. Not only are they one of my festive favorites, the boys really dig em smothered in cream cheese and lox. I think theyre the perfect after school snack for my growing guys. Ive also taken these lovely little bagels to my synagogue where they were devoured by numerous Jews, which I think is a great sign when it comes to bagels.
> Paleo Mini Bagels
> print
> 1 ½ cups blanched almond flour
> ¼ cup golden flaxmeal
> 1 tablespoon coconut flour
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> ¼ teaspoon celtic sea salt
> 5 large eggs
> 2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
> 1 tablespoon poppy seeds
> 1 tablespoon sesame seeds
> 1 tablespoon onion flakes
> In a food processor, pulse almond flour, flax meal, coconut flour, baking soda, and salt
> Add eggs, and vinegar and pulse until thoroughly combined
> Fit a pastry bag with a ⅜-inch round tip (Ateco #804) and fill bag with batter
> Pipe into a mini donut pan
> Sprinkle bagels with poppy seeds, sesame seeds, and onion flakes
> Bake at 350° for 14-17 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into the center of a bagel comes out clean
> Let bagels cool in the pan for 10 minutes
> Serve
> makes 50 mini bagels


Thanks. I will copy these and send them to my niece.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> OK, since it doesn't take long perhaps I will try and learn something else too and add them together to make one class.


Great! Thank you! I have my note book started.


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Thank goodness, our heat is natural gas piped in. When we lived in the country, the hot water heater was propane. I guess the piped natural gas is cheaper than propane.
> Junek


Yes, piped natural gas is much cheaper than propane. And much cheaper than heating oil also! And in my opinion, cheaper and warmer than electric, which we had at our old house.


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> I think the free part was only good thru yesterday.


I think it said thru today. I know I got mine today, as I wasn't on TP at all yesterday.


----------



## tami_ohio

kehinkle said:


> Stay safe on them roads . How is your little dog doing . I remember reading that she was taking medication , is she ok now . She has the right idea all curled up in her bed . I definitely don't have enough yarn to make a hat but I have finished the booties . I have now just cast on 297 stitches which took quite awhile to do . I'm making a baby hat and no I am not knitting for a very large baby . It's on very small needles and this is the brim of a sun hat . I think it will be a long term project
> Sonja


She had a follow-up at her regular vet. Said she is fine. Have her a vaccination for some disease spread by raccoons and squirrels. Told me not to take her to the pet areas at truckloads and rest areas. She's mad at me now because I want her to use a puppy pad instead of going outside in this cold windy snowy weather. I know she'll just want back in the van. I'm not driving anywhere today. Have thought about a hotel but then I'd have to drive so will just sit pat here. Have food and heat. I just worry that some fool will hit me while I'm in the parking lot. Some have come in slipping and sliding. 
This too shall pass and I did get about 8 rows done on a shawl. After frogging 4 rows and redoing them. Will do one row on the crocheted one then work on my socks.
Kathy[/quote]

I just heard on the Weather Channel that Ohio has shut down all travel on the Turnpike until sometime tomorrow. We have limited visibility here now. And we are only about 1 mile south of the turnpike. I only caught part of what they said, just that they had shut it down. Glad you are staying put, and hope you don't get hit.


----------



## RookieRetiree

kehinkle said:


> Stay safe on them roads . How is your little dog doing . I remember reading that she was taking medication , is she ok now . She has the right idea all curled up in her bed . I definitely don't have enough yarn to make a hat but I have finished the booties . I have now just cast on 297 stitches which took quite awhile to do . I'm making a baby hat and no I am not knitting for a very large baby . It's on very small needles and this is the brim of a sun hat . I think it will be a long term project
> Sonja


She had a follow-up at her regular vet. Said she is fine. Have her a vaccination for some disease spread by raccoons and squirrels. Told me not to take her to the pet areas at truckloads and rest areas. She's mad at me now because I want her to use a puppy pad instead of going outside in this cold windy snowy weather. I know she'll just want back in the van. I'm not driving anywhere today. Have thought about a hotel but then I'd have to drive so will just sit pat here. Have food and heat. I just worry that some fool will hit me while I'm in the parking lot. Some have come in slipping and sliding. 
This too shall pass and I did get about 8 rows done on a shawl. After frogging 4 rows and redoing them. Will do one row on the crocheted one then work on my socks.
Kathy[/quote]

We were just out in the mess that's out there....on #90 coming from the Koskonong lake area back home...it was pretty white outside and white-knuckle inside the car. Please be safe -- and if you can get your van parked between two semis, then you'd be safe from anyone slip sliding away into the parking area.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> They have to let the plumber in to do some work, and then should be bringing them round. Fortunately I have a task for the friends who have volunteered their time tomorrow that does not involve getting inside, if anything goes wrong today. But with luck I should have those elusive keys tonight.


Good!


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> We were just out in the mess that's out there....on #90 coming from the Koskonong lake area back home...it was pretty white outside and white-knuckle inside the car. Please be safe -- and if you can get your van parked between two semis, then you'd be safe from anyone slip sliding away into the parking area.


I;m glad you made it home safely!


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> kehinkle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Happy February 1st everyone,
> 
> Woke up to snow coming down here in Battle Creek, MI. Probably should have driven home after delivery last night but didn't. Will tough it out here. Have my knitting to do. Some trucks on the road but I'm don't think I will chance it. Lila is all curled up in her bed under her blanket after a short trip outside. Still can't get her to use a puppy pad. Wind is coming from the northeast. I really feel for all the people that have to be out in this weather. My DD1 is a home health care nurse and needs to do her visits. Stay safe and warm everyone.
> 
> Love the little sweater, Sonja. Can't wait to see the booties. How about a little hat to go with them? I've got several top down sweaters that need buttons on them. Just can't seem to get motivated to do it. Have until end of May to get them done. That's when the DGGD is due.
> 
> Stay safe on them roads . How is your little dog doing . I remember reading that she was taking medication , is she ok now . She has the right idea all curled up in her bed . I definitely don't have enough yarn to make a hat but I have finished the booties . I have now just cast on 297 stitches which took quite awhile to do . I'm making a baby hat and no I am not knitting for a very large baby . It's on very small needles and this is the brim of a sun hat . I think it will be a long term project
> Sonja
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~Wow....297sts for a baby hat?! Sure want to see a picture of that when done! I was making an infinity scarf for a friend...396 sts....was almost done and the cable & needle came apart and lots fell off the cable. It was a lacy pattern....couldn't see my way to recovering all the sts.....so....pulled it all of and started over. I'm about 1/3 done.
> 
> Drama in the street continues....The car has moved twice...about 30 yards each. Got stopped by one of those speed bumps in the street, but certainly hidden well by the snow. There are now 4 cars lined up behind....OH.....the parked car got out...but they are all stopped down the street....now a line of 6 cars! My suggestion? Stay home! I remember one New Year's Eve party MANY years ago....we had to abandon our car (luckily on the side of the street) about a block from home. Didn't see it for 2 weeks! That was one time the ol' VW bug didn't pull through. But then, the whole city was shut down. As I recall.....that was the pivotal snowfall, and failure of the city to clear the streets...upon which the election turned...and now ALL city/mayoral elections are dependent upon being able to clear the snow! Hmmmmm....Early voting for mayor begins in 9 days! Interesting! Politics in Chicago is always a great story!
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

It has taken me all day long to catch up last week's TP and this week's, but I did it!!!! Now to keep up......

Stay warm, cool, safe and dry everyone. Prayers and hugs for all in need. And even if you aren't in need! I will be back later.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Nope I got it free today. I think the FREE part ends tonight at mid-night.



Kansas g-ma said:


> I think the free part was only good thru yesterday.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Those look great purl2diva! You've done a very nice job. 


purl2diva said:


> Another try at the picture


----------



## RookieRetiree

tami_ohio said:


> I;m glad you made it home safely!


Thanks, Tami. DH has gone back out--was debating whether to go the church community hall for the Super Bowl party (a tradition for about 35 years with the Men's club)...but then a couple of the older members called to see if he'd pick them up on the way (4 blocks away), so he's decided to go. I wouldn't even try to go that far in this awful mess....we're to get another 6-8" more on top of the 10" or so we may already have out there. The wind is really blowing and is supposed to kick up even more over night so the drifting will be high.


----------



## Gweniepooh

A dear friend & his wife are expecting their 2nd child and it is a girl. I thought if I made several in different sizes it would be a nice gift for the newest addition (not due until June).


Swedenme said:


> Gweniepooh said:
> 
> 
> 
> OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress. I swear I don't see how Gagesmom(melody) was/is able to do them so quickly but it is done and I'm about to start on another. Since it comes in multiple sizes I'm planning on making several of each size. This one is a 0-3 months size. It waas a pretty fun knit. Nothing fancy.
> 
> That's lovely Gwen . May I ask why you are making so many ?
> Sonja
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, apricot would be the best name to give the color. It was suppose to be peach according to the online description but if so it is a rather dark peach. I think your description is more appropriate.


Lurker 2 said:


> Ditto, Is it an apricot- or is it more pink, hard to tell?


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Raised without this knowledge. Just know that most people have theirs taken down long ago.


~~~But not ALL! There is company out there..including me! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Think I mentioned on here how my aunt was driving on a highway and someone jumped from the overpass as she got there. Almost killed her, It was horrible an although she is gone now, she never forgot it. PTSD from it or at least that is what I would call it.


~~~I think PTSD is a good dx. I know, about 20+ years ago, I had a guy run across Lake Shore Drive (a multi-lane 40mph road along Lake Michigan) right into my car.....rolled over it, and kept on running. I still feel, hear, and see it in my mind. And that is without injuries. I am sorry she had to bear that.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Cooking for 2 isn't much better. And I still haven't learned to cook the smaller amounts. We have all of the meat vacuum packed and even 3 years later, there is no freezer burn. Tastes just as good as it did the first week. I have one in the basement, and one on the enclosed porch.


Except for steaks (rarely) or a few other things, everything I make is 4 or more servings and I then freeze part and eat part. If I had to cook for 1 person, I never would cook. Way too much work, not enough time, etc.


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Thanks, Tami. DH has gone back out--was debating whether to go the church community hall for the Super Bowl party (a tradition for about 35 years with the Men's club)...but then a couple of the older members called to see if he'd pick them up on the way (4 blocks away), so he's decided to go. I wouldn't even try to go that far in this awful mess....we're to get another 6-8" more on top of the 10" or so we may already have out there. The wind is really blowing and is supposed to kick up even more over night so the drifting will be high.


I don't know how much we have. M is out cleaning the driveway now, hoping it won't be so bad to do later. Besides having had to put a new belt on the snow blower this week, so he wants to do it before dark in case he has to make adjustments.

I don't think I would go out in those conditions, tradition or not!

Stew is on the stove, won't be long now before it is finished.


----------



## cmaliza

Bonnie7591 said:


> My DIL brought some tiny colored elastic bands for GDs hair, Ive been using them at stitch markers, no snagging & bright colors easy to see.& the real bonus they are about $2 for a 100


~~~I have a collection of those, too!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That's a good idea MaryJo. It would give us time now to makeup something to be ready too.


Kansas g-ma said:


> I'm not sure you need longer-- some people will require more time to "get" it and we all need practice time. Maybe have us bring something ready for bind off and then we can finish the item.


----------



## Bulldog

Hello My Sweet Angels,
It was a beautiful day here in Vicksburg, Miss. It was sunny and comfortable. Had a great SS and Church experience today and went out with five couples for lunch and had great fellowship together. So good to be out of the house and with adults. 
This is year four on Angies recovery and I have high hopes for this year. There have been no new developments. She continues to have numerous PTs and they have not rulled out more steroids. I pray not as they make her so sick. There is still talk of another trip to Mayo in Florida to evaluate her foot.
I am almost through will my second sock. I need to finish up this pair. I got the sweetest PM from one of the sweetest ladies in our little family She told me she was putting two hanks of sock yarn in the mail. I have no idea why but though to send to me.t it was so sweet. She took away from her stash to send to me.. She could have done something for herself. This is the third time this has happened to me and I am very humbled. Divine intervention brought me to this site. I pray someday to be worthy of such dear friends and to return the unconditional love I feel in threefold.
MARY, 100 layette sets. WOW!
SONJA, Thank you for your prayers. I will take all I can get.
GWEN, Thank you, also, for the prayers. My last thyroid level was normal. I have an appointment in the near future for my routine check up and fully intend to talk to Dr about this past episode with the crud and how fatigued I am feeling. I am praying for you and your back and RA.
MARY JO, Thank you for the Cucumber Salad recipe. I cant wait to try it.
JUNE, I loved the pictures of Gypsy Kitty, MM holding Dianes ring, & Sis on the horse. Tell she and MM happy anniversary.
JOY, Please post a picture of your socks. And do be careful on your walks out in the desert alone. I worry about you. Have you tried the FLK heel? I really liked it. I know some dont but I found it so quick and easy and good fitting.
DARALENE, I loved your BO. What else could we expect from our Daralene as you have done such beautiful projects in the past. You are such a quick learner, not only understanding but turning our projects much prettier that the pattern.
PAMMIE, So good to see you posting. Your cruise sounds so much fun. You are gonna be busy this summer between the cruise and KAP.
PAULA, So sorry the kids lost their game but I know you enjoyed being with them all
MACHRISTIE, Thank you for the Panna Cotta recipe It sounds delicious.
LINDA, My heart goes out to you fighting the crud. It really takes the wind out of your sails. I have to clean house this week but it is gonna be one room a day or even two days. I will do the best I can. You rest, stay warm and dry, and take in lots of fluids. Above all, dont wait as long as I did to see a Dr.
JOY, We have friends who have a flying squirrel for a pet! I hope you get this annoying situation under control soon.
BONNIE, I truly am watching that vien. I have thrown seven blood clots, 4 in the left leg, 1 in the right leg, and 1 in each lung. I am truly on top of it and do so appreciate your friendship and concern.
PEARLONE, Have fun with your friends and family at your Super Bowl party in your new home.
PEGGY, Good to see you posting, sweetie.
Off to catch up. I love you to the moon and back. Betty


----------



## purl2diva

cmaliza said:


> ~~But then, the whole city was shut down. As I recall.....that was the pivotal snowfall, and failure of the city to clear the streets...upon which the election turned...and now ALL city/mayoral elections are dependent upon being able to clear the snow! Hmmmmm....Early voting for mayor begins in 9 days! Interesting! Politics in Chicago is always a great story!


I remember that well-also a late January or early February storm. We were transferred to England that year and the snow at O'Hare was piled high along the runways. When we landed in England, it was lovely and green and daffodils were blooming.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Nope I got it free today. I think the FREE part ends tonight at mid-night.


I'm glad y'all got the pattern-- maybe it read that it ends today and I mistook it for last night.

Y'all have it so much worse than Kansas, do hope all of you stay safe and warm. Pacer, please do be extra careful as we all know there are tons of idiots out there. Kathy, glad you just bedded down-- you and dog are safe.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, apricot would be the best name to give the color. It was suppose to be peach according to the online description but if so it is a rather dark peach. I think your description is more appropriate.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

kehinkle said:


> She had a follow-up at her regular vet. Said she is fine. Have her a vaccination for some disease spread by raccoons and squirrels. Told me not to take her to the pet areas at truckloads and rest areas. She's mad at me now because I want her to use a puppy pad instead of going outside in this cold windy snowy weather. I know she'll just want back in the van. I'm not driving anywhere today. Have thought about a hotel but then I'd have to drive so will just sit pat here. Have food and heat. I just worry that some fool will hit me while I'm in the parking lot. Some have come in slipping and sliding.
> This too shall pass and I did get about 8 rows done on a shawl. After frogging 4 rows and redoing them. Will do one row on the crocheted one then work on my socks.
> Kathy[/quote
> 
> I had to wince at the frogging I won't ask how many stitches you have on your needles for the shawl or how wide across it is if it's crochet . I'm glad you got it going again .Glad Lila is doing well (did I get her name right ) Hope you and Lila stay warm and all the fools stay away from your van
> Sonja


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Except for steaks (rarely) or a few other things, everything I make is 4 or more servings and I then freeze part and part. If I had to cook for 1 person, I never would cook. Way too much work, not enough time, etc.


Which is another reason I don't like to cook for two! M does sometimes take leftover for lunch, and I do freeze some leftovers. I am still cooking for 6, tho we have only ever been 4, but you know how teen age boys eat!


----------



## Swedenme

Gweniepooh said:


> A dear friend & his wife are expecting their 2nd child and it is a girl. I thought if I made several in different sizes it would be a nice gift for the newest addition (not due until June).


That's a lovely idea and it is a pretty pattern .


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> I don't know how much we have. M is out cleaning the driveway now, hoping it won't be so bad to do later. Besides having had to put a new belt on the snow blower this week, so he wants to do it before dark in case he has to make adjustments.
> 
> I don't think I would go out in those conditions, tradition or not!
> 
> Stew is on the stove, won't be long now before it is finished.


Ah, stew sounds lovely-- just right for a cold night. We've got bad wind from north. Outside cat finally showed up at door about 3 and I was able to get him inside for the night and probably a couple. Tues is supposed to be decent but very cold until then. It was 34 F when I got up this morning, has dropped steadily all day to 16 F at 5 PM. Think it is to be around 4 F tomorrow AM. At least our snow was very minimal, less than an inch.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> It was a beautiful day here in Vicksburg, Miss. It was sunny and comfortable. Had a great SS and Church experience today and went out with five couples for lunch and had great fellowship together. So good to be out of the house and with adults.
> This is year four on Angies recovery and I have high hopes for this year. There have been no new developments. She continues to have numerous PTs and they have not rulled out more steroids. I pray not as they make her so sick. There is still talk of another trip to Mayo in Florida to evaluate her foot.
> I am almost through will my second sock. I need to finish up this pair. I got the sweetest PM from one of the sweetest ladies in our little family She told me she was putting two hanks of sock yarn in the mail. I have no idea why but though to send to me.t it was so sweet. She took away from her stash to send to me.. She could have done something for herself. This is the third time this has happened to me and I am very humbled. Divine intervention brought me to this site. I pray someday to be worthy of such dear friends and to return the unconditional love I feel in threefold.
> MARY, 100 layette sets. WOW!
> SONJA, Thank you for your prayers. I will take all I can get.
> GWEN, Thank you, also, for the prayers. My last thyroid level was normal. I have an appointment in the near future for my routine check up and fully intend to talk to Dr about this past episode with the crud and how fatigued I am feeling. I am praying for you and your back and RA.
> MARY JO, Thank you for the Cucumber Salad recipe. I cant wait to try it.
> JUNE, I loved the pictures of Gypsy Kitty, MM holding Dianes ring, & Sis on the horse. Tell she and MM happy anniversary.
> JOY, Please post a picture of your socks. And do be careful on your walks out in the desert alone. I worry about you. Have you tried the FLK heel? I really liked it. I know some dont but I found it so quick and easy and good fitting.
> DARALENE, I loved your BO. What else could we expect from our Daralene as you have done such beautiful projects in the past. You are such a quick learner, not only understanding but turning our projects much prettier that the pattern.
> PAMMIE, So good to see you posting. Your cruise sounds so much fun. You are gonna be busy this summer between the cruise and KAP.
> PAULA, So sorry the kids lost their game but I know you enjoyed being with them all
> MACHRISTIE, Thank you for the Panna Cotta recipe It sounds delicious.
> LINDA, My heart goes out to you fighting the crud. It really takes the wind out of your sails. I have to clean house this week but it is gonna be one room a day or even two days. I will do the best I can. You rest, stay warm and dry, and take in lots of fluids. Above all, dont wait as long as I did to see a Dr.
> JOY, We have friends who have a flying squirrel for a pet! I hope you get this annoying situation under control soon.
> BONNIE, I truly am watching that vien. I have thrown seven blood clots, 4 in the left leg, 1 in the right leg, and 1 in each lung. I am truly on top of it and do so appreciate your friendship and concern.
> PEARLONE, Have fun with your friends and family at your Super Bowl party in your new home.
> PEGGY, Good to see you posting, sweetie.
> Off to catch up. I love you to the moon and back. Betty


Betty, I am happy to hear you had a great day in SS and church, then lunch with the other couples.

You are so worthy of our friendship! You have no idea how much of a blessing you are to all of us. Don't make me have to yell at you for feeling unworthy! We all love you!


----------



## darowil

pacer said:


> I usually find a way to knit it in if it is possible. I know how to do duplicate stitch but prefer the intarsia over duplicate stitch.


me too- though I suspect that with a bit of practice duplicate stitch might actually be quicker for the fiddly things.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Just wanted to share a photo from our weather!!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, I am happy to hear you had a great day in SS and church, then lunch with the other couples.
> 
> You are so worthy of our friendship! You have no idea how much of a blessing you are to all of us. Don't make me have to yell at you for feeling unworthy! We all love you!


Very well-said, Tami-- Betty, you listen to Tami!


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> If it doesn't appeal I can always unsubscribe!


I'd more concerned if they did appeal!


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, stew sounds lovely-- just right for a cold night. We've got bad wind from north. Outside cat finally showed up at door about 3 and I was able to get him inside for the night and probably a couple. Tues is supposed to be decent but very cold until then. It was 34 F when I got up this morning, has dropped steadily all day to 16 F at 5 PM. Think it is to be around 4 F tomorrow AM. At least our snow was very minimal, less than an inch.


That is what we thought! I just put some quick cooking barley in it, and will add mushrooms soon.

Defiance Ohio was just on the Weather Channel. Someone just sent in a photo of the snow there.

It is 32 now. Ohio has banned travel on the turnpike until noon tomorrow. It is supposed to be a low of 17 tonight, and no warmer tomorrow. No winds now, but supposed to pick up to 10-15 mph with another 3-5 inches of snow.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> me too- though I suspect that with a bit of practice duplicate stitch might actually be quicker for the fiddly things.


I personally like duplicate stitch!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo from our weather!!


I've almost forgotten that sort of cold! Would have to travel too far to reach snow!


----------



## tami_ohio

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo from our weather!!


This is out my back window.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> I do that too, I hate casting on so many. I would rather work up to that, then have lots to cast off


Silly isn't it? But I'm the same- although once the rows start to really shorten I dp appreciate it. Wonder if part of the reason that top down construction is so popular now is becuase their is not nearly as much casting on? While they tend to be seamless as well there is no reason why you can't do a bottom up seamless using the same principles in reverse.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> I'd more concerned if they did appeal!


They did not seem too bad to me- the slippers looked quite fun- but the free designs did not amount to much.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> This is out my back window.


No guessing which season you've got!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> No guessing which season you've got!


That's for sure! It looks like we have had at least 6" inches so far.

Oh, it looks like Betty just had some severe weather go thru hear her. Praying she is ok.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo from our weather!!


I hope your DH didn't get too chilled using the snow blower. It really looks cold!!! Hope things improve overnight but it doesn't sound like it will.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Well, I would rather have new locks and keys, than have to wonder/worry if the old tenants would use the keys after I moved it, but it would have been nice if you would have been notified of the delay.


~~~I am glad for the peace of mind new locks will give, for sure!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Are we talking the football Buffalo Bills? Anyone who is a fan is a REAL FAN. We have been through the years and years of suffering, hope, and suffering again and again. Where there's hope, there's a way.


~~~You have to admit...there is nothing like a Cubs' fan for hope & suffering! We invented "....there is always next year...." :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> I will probably watch the game, but I don't really have a favorite team playing. I think Tom Brady is to die for, but there is the controversy about the footballs. So I guess I will choose Seattle. I think they won last year, but could be wrong!
> 
> My Mavs have been in a slump, but may be coming out of it. They have won their last two games.
> 
> I'm sorry for those of you suffering through the bad weather. The last few days in Texas have been spring-like. Yesterday and today have been cloudy and rainy. Our weathermen have a difficult job because the weather can change in Texas by the hour. We have often had four seasons in one day! So far, it has been a very mild winter.


~~~Hey...don't worry about our bad weather...it makes us appreciate spring, summer, fall & construction seasons all the more!
:lol: :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

You are making me ALMOST want to be there to watch this drama....LOL.....NOT!!! LOL! I'll just read your blow-by-blow or should I say snow-by-snow account...

Sorry about having to frog the scarf; how distressing.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Wow....297sts for a baby hat?! Sure want to see a picture of that when done! I was making an infinity scarf for a friend...396 sts....was almost done and the cable & needle came apart and lots fell off the cable. It was a lacy pattern....couldn't see my way to recovering all the sts.....so....pulled it all of and started over. I'm about 1/3 done.
> 
> Drama in the street continues....The car has moved twice...about 30 yards each. Got stopped by one of those speed bumps in the street, but certainly hidden well by the snow. There are now 4 cars lined up behind....OH.....the parked car got out...but they are all stopped down the street....now a line of 6 cars! My suggestion? Stay home! I remember one New Year's Eve party MANY years ago....we had to abandon our car (luckily on the side of the street) about a block from home. Didn't see it for 2 weeks! That was one time the ol' VW bug didn't pull through. But then, the whole city was shut down. As I recall.....that was the pivotal snowfall, and failure of the city to clear the streets...upon which the election turned...and now ALL city/mayoral elections are dependent upon being able to clear the snow! Hmmmmm....Early voting for mayor begins in 9 days! Interesting! Politics in Chicago is always a great story!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress. I swear I don't see how Gagesmom(melody) was/is able to do them so quickly but it is done and I'm about to start on another. Since it comes in multiple sizes I'm planning on making several of each size. This one is a 0-3 months size. It waas a pretty fun knit. Nothing fancy.
> 
> vabchnonnie I was just thinking how painful it must have been and I'm sure still is to have to bury one of your children. It is a shame that his family have not been able to see you for whatever reason it may be. Savannah is about 4 1/2 hours south of me.


~~~VERY cute!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am glad for the peace of mind new locks will give, for sure!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

YUCK!!! Snow is pretty but oh so cold that lucks and I do not like cold. Stay warm and give that man a cup of hot chocolate!


RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo from our weather!!


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> I hope your DH didn't get too chilled using the snow blower. It really looks cold!!! Hope things improve overnight but it doesn't sound like it will.
> Junek


No, he is in and nice and warm. It's about 32. He is always toasty warm. It will get worse here first, unfortunately, because right now we don't have the wind we will get over night and tomorrow. Thanks for thinking of him! Oops! I just realized your comment was to Rookie! Sorry.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You have to admit...there is nothing like a Cubs' fan for hope & suffering! We invented "....there is always next year...." :XD:


And the same for the Browns fans......


----------



## sassafras123

Betty, haven't tried FLH yet. Mostly stick to my no brained K2P2, eye of cartridge flap, and short row heel. Did this pattern to show one of my knit ladies how to do fair isle. Didn't realize it had after thought heel.
Kehinkle, praying you stay safe and warm.


----------



## cmaliza

Grandmapaula said:


> Yep, and it's heading right for us in Central NY. I have the 4 necessities of riding out a storm:bread, milk, peanut butter and toilet paper! Bring it on!!! :shock: :-D :-D
> I'm going to have spaghetti and meatballs and garlic bread ready to eat just before kick-off - easy and no fuss and quick clean up. Off to make my sauce.


~~~Hmmmm? What would be my 4 essentials? I think they would be different than yours. An interesting thought....anyone want to join the "game" of 4 Essentials? I'd like to hear. TP is on my list....vodka or wine, perhaps....I LOVE milk (only skim).....ummmmm? butter? I'm still thinking....what say you?


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Daralene please let Tami know you'd do the teaching at the KAP 2015. I know she will be glad to hear it. I for one would most definitely take the class no matter how "short" it may be....and we will have plenty of time for practicing!


~~~I'm in, too! :thumbup:


----------



## Aran

It turns out the Sam & Pacer are supposed to get a lot more snow than me. We had temps above freezing for much of the afternoon, so the snow was melting on impact. Defiance is projected to get 11-12 inches of snow, but I'm supposed to only get about half of that. 

My good friend called me yesterday to tell me that he wasn't going to go to Quaker Meeting today, so I stayed home, too. I had a productive day, though. I tossed a bunch of stuff from my refrigerator, made a pot of soup (beans, lentils, cabbage, carrots, tomatoes, & turkey sausage), made enough granny squares for a pair of slippers & got one of the slippers assembled, attended a board meeting via the telephone, and shoveled several times.

I hope that everyone impacted by this huge storm is safe & warm.


----------



## pammie1234

I agree with Gwen. The snow is beautiful, but the cold and driving in it is not!


----------



## PurpleFi

Good evening, really chilly here. I do hope those onf you in America and Canada that have snow are staying safe.

skyped with the family in France this morning. We will be seeing them in a few weeks. I'm busy making gs3 a scarecrow and then I'll make lm2 a top or two,

off to bed now as WI knitting group is here tomorrow. 


Heali g vibes and hugs all round.


----------



## cmaliza

Kathleendoris said:


> Oh, dear, I am so lazy, and you are all so chatty, that I have completely lost track. I did try to catch up last week, but failed completely, so never arrived at the point where I thought I could contribute to the conversation. This week is shaping up to be the same, so I thought I would dive in before it was too late.
> 
> I was intrigued last week to see that ironing figured high on the agenda, since it has been very much on my personal horizon this last week or so. When I last dropped in on the tea party, I think I was looking forward to some sort of post-holiday normality. In my imagination, this normality involved a good deal of sitting in my armchair, posting on KP, knitting, or reading. In fact, normality has largely revolved around catching up with the laundry, interspersed by quite welcome interludes of providing either taxi services or childcare for the younger family members. Because we had several people staying over, as well as several major meals, both the bedding, and the table linen in need of washing and ironing, reached mammoth proportions, which I am only just beginning get to grips with. Each time I thought I was there, I looked in another bin, only to find yet another set of bedding awaiting.
> 
> I was very envious of those who said they never ironed. I certainly do far less these days than I used to, but I have never been able to get beyond the point of wanting to sleep between nicely ironed sheets and rest my head on a beautiful, smooth pillow case. For most of the year, I use polyester table covers that can be washed and dried and used again with never a touch from the iron, but for Christmas and formal meals, I do like to use 'proper' cotton or linen tablecloths and napkins , which absolutely demand to be ironed. My present iron is nearing the end of its days, and at the moment, I am debating buying a very cheap replacement. I would dearly love one of the 'steam generators', but they are very expensive. Has anyone used one? Are they worth saving up for, or should I just go for a cheapie?
> 
> I am looking forward to a quiet week, but that does not always work out. I have several knitting projects in hand - a baby blanket, and little hats for our local SCBU, and am trying to be disciplined about not starting any more new projects (or buying more yarn!) until I have completed some of the UFOs.


~~~Are you talking about a steam iron when you say "steam generator"?


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Also helps if you have more than 1 to cook for! I couldn't use even a quarter of cow or pig in a year's time. Then there is the problem of where to put a deep-freeze!


~~~Brings back memories! Waaaaaaay back before we were married, we bought a half a cow....and had to buy a freezer to keep it in. A little later, talking of the possibility of marriage, we part of the discussion was that we had too many "marbles" together to throw it all away....and the freezer was one of those marbles....we had tied ourselves together in so many ways.....so 40+ years later....we hope we still have all of our marbles...although some might question that! :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Betty, will keep your sister in prayer


~~~ditto ditto ditto. Prayers for peaceful times for you, Betty, and grace for your sister. all the best.....


----------



## pammie1234

From what I hear on the weather channel and see in the pictures posted, I hope everyone will stay in if possible. If you do have to get out, please be safe.


----------



## kehinkle

Jeanette, I park in the car area. Don't want to take a space away from a truck, esp tonight. They are plowing the lot for the second time. I'd move so he could plow this spot but am afraid I may get stuck as it has drifted in front of me. 

Gwen, awhile ago you asked what yarn I am using for my socks. Kept slipping my mind when I had them out. It's Cascade yarns, heritage prints I bought in Tucson, no color name.

Had to switch over to my phone so will end by saying goodnight and stay safe. 

Take care, 
Kathy


----------



## cmaliza

Sorlenna said:


> Gwen, your all-in-one turned out great. As for Melody, well, she's a hardcore speed knitter with *everything*. LOL I don't know if I will ever be as fast as she is!


~~~Speaking of "speed demon" Melody....any news of her? She had a bunch of stuff on her plate. She had mold issues...sure hope she has gotten out of there. Gage? How is he doing? Wonder about them.


----------



## pacer

pammie1234 said:


> I am really going to try! I loved meeting everyone last year. I'm pretty sure I will be there. I'm looking forward to more sitting and knitting!


 :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Swedenme said:


> I use the little elastic loom bands that were all the craze last summer when everyone was making them bracelets they sell the bags of a 100 for 29p now
> Bright neon colours


I got some of those as a local shop was giving them away once the craze died out.


----------



## Sorlenna

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Speaking of "speed demon" Melody....any news of her? She had a bunch of stuff on her plate. She had mold issues...sure hope she has gotten out of there. Gage? How is he doing? Wonder about them.


I haven't heard anything.  Think about her often, hoping all is well.


----------



## martina

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hmmmm? What would be my 4 essentials? I think they would be different than yours. An interesting thought....anyone want to join the "game" of 4 Essentials? I'd like to hear. TP is on my list....vodka or wine, perhaps....I LOVE milk (only skim).....ummmmm? butter? I'm still thinking....what say you?


Mine is tea, cake, knitting, Kindle.
My sisters is cat, crochet, Kindle , Cappuccino


----------



## Kansas g-ma

martina said:


> Mine is tea, cake, knitting, Kindle.
> My sisters is cat, crochet, Kindle , Cappuccino


Assuming there was drinkable water someplace, cat, knitting, TP, PB.


----------



## purl2diva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~You have to admit...there is nothing like a Cubs' fan for hope & suffering! We invented "....there is always next year...." :XD:


Lifelong Cubs fan. One of the reasons we chose Arizona for our winters is to enjoy Spring Training with the Cubs.


----------



## pacer

Aran said:


> It turns out the Sam & Pacer are supposed to get a lot more snow than me. We had temps above freezing for much of the afternoon, so the snow was melting on impact. Defiance is projected to get 11-12 inches of snow, but I'm supposed to only get about half of that.
> 
> My good friend called me yesterday to tell me that he wasn't going to go to Quaker Meeting today, so I stayed home, too. I had a productive day, though. I tossed a bunch of stuff from my refrigerator, made a pot of soup (beans, lentils, cabbage, carrots, tomatoes, & turkey sausage), made enough granny squares for a pair of slippers & got one of the slippers assembled, attended a board meeting via the telephone, and shoveled several times.
> 
> I hope that everyone impacted by this huge storm is safe & warm.


I just checked our news station and they are saying that we could get 10-16 inches of snow. I had drifts exceeding that height next to my can around 4 PM today. DS#1 and I took turns shoveling and he started my car and let it run for me. I drove DH's vehicle today since it is 4 wheel drive and I slid all over the place with it. It is just nasty here. We have shoveled several times today. We did go to church and DS#1 went to work. The expectation of snow from now until 6 AM Monday morning is another 4-8 inches in our area. DH says I can take the 4 wheel drive to work in the morning. I might have to do that. I do hope that Sam has more than his t-shirt and boxer on to get to Heidi's house today. Fortunately we did not go to any super bowl parties. The roads are just aweful. I would think that Kehinkle is in the belt of snow that could see close to a foot of snow also. I am glad that you are staying put for the night, Kathy. I believe Poledra's David is driving this way so prayers for safe travels would be welcomed for him tonight.


----------



## cmaliza

Onthewingsofadove said:


> Nope I got it free today. I think the FREE part ends tonight at mid-night.


~~~I finally got the pattern, but no place to put in the coupon code. I am no good at navigating these sites. So many of these sites really need some human factors input. It does annoy me.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> I just checked our news station and they are saying that we could get 10-16 inches of snow. I had drifts exceeding that height next to my can around 4 PM today. DS#1 and I took turns shoveling and he started my car and let it run for me. I drove DH's vehicle today since it is 4 wheel drive and I slid all over the place with it. It is just nasty here. We have shoveled several times today. We did go to church and DS#1 went to work. The expectation of snow from now until 6 AM Monday morning is another 4-8 inches in our area. DH says I can take the 4 wheel drive to work in the morning. I might have to do that. I do hope that Sam has more than his t-shirt and boxer on to get to Heidi's house today. Fortunately we did not go to any super bowl parties. The roads are just aweful. I would think that Kehinkle is in the belt of snow that could see close to a foot of snow also. I am glad that you are staying put for the night, Kathy. I believe Poledra's David is driving this way so prayers for safe travels would be welcomed for him tonight.


Prayers for all on the roads. We have had over 7". M is out with the snow blower for the second time. All schools in the area are closed.

I am glad you can take the 4x4 to work in the morning. I hope it isn't icy. Even 4x4's can't help on that. 

There goes a fire truck. Had a bunch of police go thru earlier when M was out the first time. Scanner sounded like the convenience store down the street was robbed.


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I finally got the pattern, but no place to put in the coupon code. I am no good at navigating these sites. So many of these sites really need some human factors input. It does annoy me.


You have to click on the shopping cart area, not the buy now. then a window will come up with the contents of the shopping cart and at the bottom next to the total purchase price is a box for the coupon code.


----------



## RookieRetiree

jknappva said:


> I hope your DH didn't get too chilled using the snow blower. It really looks cold!!! Hope things improve overnight but it doesn't sound like it will.
> Junek


you'll notice the snowmobile suit -- well bundled up. The wind makes it seem very cold--but it's not the sub-zero that we can get with these storm squalls...we figure about 8" accumulated so far from the start about 9:00 pm last night -- still forecasting more through midnight with up to another 6" accumulating. It should be such a sight tomorrow a.m.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Gweniepooh said:


> YUCK!!! Snow is pretty but oh so cold that lucks and I do not like cold. Stay warm and give that man a cup of hot chocolate!


He actually likes doing this --- a man and his machine!!! He and several other guys in the neighborhood take care of the whole length of our street making sure that our older neighbors are all scooped out and have everything they need. We've been swapping eggs, butter, salt, sugar and flour with people this afternoon...I think the weather had put people into the baking mood.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, I couldn't resist going in on this link. Now I'm getting hungry for these:
> 
> thought yall might enjoy some Paleo Mini Bagels for the holidays. Yes, I know this is not exactly a traditional holiday treat. However, as of late Ive been going lower and lower in my carb consumption. I am truly digging the results Im getting from ditching fruit and dessert and sticking to fat, protein, and vegetables. A low-carb diet seems to agree with my constitution!
> So, whats a low-carb-a-holic to do during the season of desserts? Thats where my gluten-free mini bagels come into play. Not only are they one of my festive favorites, the boys really dig em smothered in cream cheese and lox. I think theyre the perfect after school snack for my growing guys. Ive also taken these lovely little bagels to my synagogue where they were devoured by numerous Jews, which I think is a great sign when it comes to bagels.
> Paleo Mini Bagels
> print
> 1 ½ cups blanched almond flour
> ¼ cup golden flaxmeal
> 1 tablespoon coconut flour
> 1 teaspoon baking soda
> ¼ teaspoon celtic sea salt
> 5 large eggs
> 2 tablespoons apple cider vinegar
> 1 tablespoon poppy seeds
> 1 tablespoon sesame seeds
> 1 tablespoon onion flakes
> In a food processor, pulse almond flour, flax meal, coconut flour, baking soda, and salt
> Add eggs, and vinegar and pulse until thoroughly combined
> Fit a pastry bag with a ⅜-inch round tip (Ateco #804) and fill bag with batter
> Pipe into a mini donut pan
> Sprinkle bagels with poppy seeds, sesame seeds, and onion flakes
> Bake at 350° for 14-17 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into the center of a bagel comes out clean
> Let bagels cool in the pan for 10 minutes
> Serve
> makes 50 mini bagels


Thanks for posting this a definite one to try out. I even have everything to make them. Except for the pan, I willhave to see if Elishia has one. If not I knowwhat my next baking supply purchase will be. :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo from our weather!!


~~~and some of ours......


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hmmmm? What would be my 4 essentials? I think they would be different than yours. An interesting thought....anyone want to join the "game" of 4 Essentials? I'd like to hear. TP is on my list....vodka or wine, perhaps....I LOVE milk (only skim).....ummmmm? butter? I'm still thinking....what say you?


coffee, cereal, milk and bread for me.


----------



## tami_ohio

Water bread eggs flour
Knitting
beading
charged cell phone and kindle!
charged laptop wouldn't do me much good if the power is out, so I couldn't visit with all of you!


----------



## pacer

My 4 essentials: Toilet paper, knitting, hot tea, heat on these cold winter days.


----------



## tami_ohio

pacer said:


> My 4 essentials: Toilet paper, knitting, hot tea, heat on these cold winter days.


 :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> Good thing the leak was discovered now, rather than later.
> 
> May I ask if you have a yummy gluten free bread recipe you could share? I saw my niece yesterday who has advanced schleraderma. She has now seen a holistic dr. who told her no gluten, no dairy, no tomatoes, no potatoes. She is greatly improved! Her mother has also gone gluten free/dairy free with her, which certainly helps encourage her. They have not found a bread they really like. I am not sure if they bake much, but I would love to share a recipe with her that is tried and true.


I amlooking it up for you, I find this one is really good. I got it from Amy, the first one I like. Have been trying all different ones lately. Go to "batter bread" that one is good. I have tried other receipts from this site Ingive them :thumbup: I will see if I can find Amy's tortilla receipt she sent me, I have not tried them yet.

http://domataglutenfree.com/recipes.html


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> I amlooking it up for you, I find this one is really good. I got it from Amy, the first one I like. Have been trying all different ones lately.


Thanks. I look forward to it!


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> You are making me ALMOST want to be there to watch this drama....LOL.....NOT!!! LOL! I'll just read your blow-by-blow or should I say snow-by-snow account...
> 
> Sorry about having to frog the scarf; how distressing.


~~~We are now following drama #5....all the cars get stuck in the middle of the street. This one has been there about 25 minutes. Currently there are 3 people shoveling like crazy in front of the car....but still it sits..... It's really wild...they are shveling with tremendous energy.....to no avail. And still, the snow falls and blows. At least Seattle is leading....for now. Oops...a car justpulled up behind the stuck car. Why are all these people out trying to drive? Ahhhhhh...now I remember.....mayoral election is soon.....folk have GREAT faith in "the machine" to come through!

Oh....I see a different scenario....the stuck car is trying to park...in the space the parked car left a few hours ago. Took time out to watch the game for a few minutes... And now the 2nd car is stuck beside the car trying to park! I am NOT making this up!

Okay...the 2nd car got shoveled out...back to trying to park the earlier car. I think this will go on for quite a while.

Don't know which is making me more nervous 21-24 for Seattle or the car trying to park and is VERY close to breaking a headlight on the car in front of it. :roll: :roll: :? :|


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> And the same for the Browns fans......


~~~yeah...but not 100 years...as it has been for the Cubs! I'm in the Browns "happy" group, too. sigh..... :-(


----------



## cmaliza

pammie1234 said:


> From what I hear on the weather channel and see in the pictures posted, I hope everyone will stay in if possible. If you do have to get out, please be safe.


~~~We seem to be among the "smart" ones....we have stayed home...and watched the dramas from our cozy warm living room.


----------



## cmaliza

purl2diva said:


> Lifelong Cubs fan. One of the reasons we chose Arizona for our winters is to enjoy Spring Training with the Cubs.


~~~Kudos to you! Staying power! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

pacer said:


> I am glad that you are staying put for the night, Kathy. I believe Poledra's David is driving this way so prayers for safe travels would be welcomed for him tonight.


~~~Absolutely!


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> You have to click on the shopping cart area, not the buy now. then a window will come up with the contents of the shopping cart and at the bottom next to the total purchase price is a box for the coupon code.


~~~How am I supposed to know that? thanks.


----------



## cmaliza

tami_ohio said:


> Water bread eggs flour
> Knitting
> beading
> charged cell phone and kindle!
> charged laptop wouldn't do me much good if the power is out, so I couldn't visit with all of you!


~~~full batteries......a good one! You did list more than 4....


----------



## cmaliza

~~~I am caught up.....car is still not parked. Still 3 shovelers...but still stuck in the middle of the street.
Pfui...New /England just took the lead. 2 minutes left. Bummer.....=-((( G'nite all...stay warm & safe....I think I'll knit to relieve some tension....


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> OH Joy, saw end of last weeks KTP this morning and your post about how Tim is inspiring others he comes into contact with. We never know when people are watching and his efforts are inspiring to all. Even us on here.


Thank you for the kind words, Daralene.

Finally getting one here. I've spent most of the day with Tim and cooking. I made a blueberry pie for supper, The first one I've made in many years; they usually go into pancakes, muffins, or kugel. Then I had some fresh broccoli and some cheeses left from the four quiches DD#1 and I made for supper last night, so I made broccoli/cheese soup. Then I found a large pice of cooked, peeled sweet potato in the fridge, so I made some sweet potato biscuits. Rummaged through the deli drawer in the fridge and found a package of chicken sausage links from Sam's Club that I pan-grilled and called it all supper. I didn't make it to dessert because I'm still full.

We've had heavy snow most of the day since 8 o'clock this morning or so. Don and Ben have cleared the drive twice but you can't tell it now.Susan has been standing at her work station for 12 hours a day since last Friday. When the snow began to really pile up, she called Ben to ask if he would come get the car so that he could drive her home after her shift. Her feet were getting so numb, she was afraid that it would be very unsafe for her to attempt to drive through it. They made it home safely.

I had intended to knit today after church and lunch, but that didn't happen. I will have Tim and DGGD tomorrow because schools are already closing. By 8:30 our superintendent had already called to let everyone know of the decision. At least we won't all have to get up and Tim carried to school, only to find NO ONE else there. Mom forgot to charge her phone and didn't get the message the last time this happened!!

Be safe, take care, and I'll chat with y'all later.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, my sweet friend moved to be near her new job working with the abused children and those from gangs. Her new apartment has propane and she is paying more than we do for this huge house including gas and electric both. :shock: :shock: She is keeping it quite cool to conserve. Perhaps her stove is on it too, but still we pay for all our appliances and keep our house warm. Hard to believe her 2nd floor apartment in what used to be a fire station, so quite well built, costs her so much. I had no idea propane was so expensive.


We heat with propane but our house is quite energy efficient & faces south so it's not too expensive, about $1200-1500/year
We do have a fireplace but don't burn it unless it is very cold as it cooks us out :lol:


----------



## pammie1234

It's a good thing the football game is in Phoenix! I don't think they could play in the weather in the east!

Half-time show was pretty good. Much more family friendly than most have been. Some of the pro "dancers" for basketball bump and grind a little too much for young children. One of my friends said her middle school son's jaws fell open when the Mavs dancers performed. She covered her 2nd grader's eyes!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress. I swear I don't see how Gagesmom(melody) was/is able to do them so quickly but it is done and I'm about to start on another. Since it comes in multiple sizes I'm planning on making several of each size. This one is a 0-3 months size. It waas a pretty fun knit. Nothing fancy.
> 
> vabchnonnie I was just thinking how painful it must have been and I'm sure still is to have to bury one of your children. It is a shame that his family have not been able to see you for whatever reason it may be. Savannah is about 4 1/2 hours south of me.


Very pretty, Gwen, love the colors.
I've made a couple of them, the second goes quicker or at least it did for e.


----------



## NanaCaren

Best super bowl ending I've seen ever tonight. And in don't even care for American football.


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> r.
> 
> OH Joy, -- Is the flying squirrel problem a new invasion. I don't remember hearing of them when I lived there.
> 
> One of two have been in the west wall of the second floor for several years but not year round. I thought they were red squirrels or chipmunks. We had no idea there were so many of them nor that they were flying squirrels. Didn't even know they were found any where in Ohio. Ben was rummaging upinthe rafters of the garage and said that there were So-o-o- many hickory nuts up there. May have to harvest them. h-m-m-m-m-m. There's a thought!!.
> 
> Ohio joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

jknappva said:


> Thank goodness, our heat is natural gas piped in. When we lived in the country, the hot water heater was propane. I guess the piped natural gas is cheaper than propane.
> Junek


Here natural gas is about 3 times as expensive as propane right now, getting natural gas was very expensive because we would have had to pay several $1000 to get the lines put in & once hooked up they can charge whatever they want. We are glad we stuck with propane. There is a gas well about 1/4 mile from out house, too bad we couldn't tap into it :roll:


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~yeah...but not 100 years...as it has been for the Cubs! I'm in the Browns "happy" group, too. sigh..... :-(


 :lol: But you see, I am not a sports fan, don't know, don't really care, but gotta root for the home team regardless! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How am I supposed to know that? thanks.


You are welcome. Took me a couple of minutes, but I also use amazon and craftsy!


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~full batteries......a good one! You did list more than 4....


 :-D No, I listed 2 groups of 4 :-D


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, piped natural gas is much cheaper than propane. And much cheaper than heating oil also! And in my opinion, cheaper and warmer than electric, which we had at our old house.


I wouldn't want electric heat, most people here who have it have problems with mould due to poor air circulation as well as the high cost.


----------



## jheiens

tami_ohio said:


> I didn't know we had flying squirrels in OHIO! Tell them GRAM SAID not in her house! :-D


 I did that; and they looked at me as if to ask what language I thought they spoke. It sure wasn't the one I was using!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Place for coupon code is right on the check out page



cmaliza said:


> ~~~I finally got the pattern, but no place to put in the coupon code. I am no good at navigating these sites. So many of these sites really need some human factors input. It does annoy me.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> I wouldn't want electric heat, most people here who have it have problems with mould due to poor air circulation as well as the high cost.


We hated it. We put in a wood burner after the first year. That was much better! We didn't have a mold problem, just too darn expensive. And Cold! We also put ceiling fans in to circulate the air. We had a split level, or what some might call a tri-level. We cut holes in the bedroom floors and put register grating over them for the heat to rise thru in addition to the ceiling fans moving the air, with a blower on the burner. Lived there for 9 years.


----------



## tami_ohio

jheiens said:


> I did that; and they looked at me as if to ask what language I thought they spoke. It sure wasn't the one I was using!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> Silly isn't it? But I'm the same- although once the rows start to really shorten I dp appreciate it. Wonder if part of the reason that top down construction is so popular now is becuase their is not nearly as much casting on? While they tend to be seamless as well there is no reason why you can't do a bottom up seamless using the same principles in reverse.


Whenever possible I do sweater in one piece to the underarms to avoid seams.

BTW, I followed your heel pattern for my toe up socks. I don't think I will ever again do top down except for the bulky wool ones for in mukluks or rubber boots.


----------



## jheiens

cmaliza said:


> ~~~wow...that is a problem! Do you know how they are getting in? You're right...cute...BUT!


NOt really, but suspect that they are coming up over the rafters in the garage (no idea how they get to there) and get up to the rafters over the dining which used to be a rear porch and then was enclosed. From there they are evidently finding access over the ceiling of the upstairs rooms and then down into the west and south walls of that floor. That's a lot of climbing--up and down. Exiting to the outside must take the same route in reverse.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bonnie7591

pammie1234 said:


> It's a good thing the football game is in Phoenix! I don't think they could play in the weather in the east!
> 
> Half-time show was pretty good. Much more family friendly than most have been. Some of the pro "dancers" for basketball bump and grind a little too much for young children. One of my friends said her middle school son's jaws fell open when the Mavs dancers performed. She covered her 2nd grader's eyes!


I heard on TV sat night they promised no more " wardrobe malfunctions" after the Janet Jackson boob affair :lol: :lol: :roll:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are now following drama #5..... :roll: :roll: :? :|


This has been so much fun reading your "car-gate" posts. Just glad I am not out in it and neither are YOU! TY for posting.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~How am I supposed to know that? thanks.


Aaah, I think I clicked on "buy now" and then could enter the coupon but might be wrong, did that last night and, as June has said, I can remember things from years ago but not what I did last night. I DID have a bit of trouble finding the coupon box!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I hope all those in the path of the storm manage to stay home, safe & warm.
Took me forever to catch up again. I got the GKs off to bed & they return to the other grandparents tomorrow. DS & DIL have sent several text messages & photos, they are having a great time.
We took GS to hockey this afternoon, te kids had fun but not much competition score 34 to 1, GS was pretty proud he got 6 goals. It's amazing how the kids have improved since the season started, some could hardly stand up when they started in Novmber.
Well, better get to bed soon so I can get GS up & off to school.
I have to get organized in the AM as the workshop starts tomorrow too.
Talk later


----------



## tami_ohio

Kansas g-ma said:


> This has been so much fun reading your "car-gate" posts. Just glad I am not out in it and neither are YOU! TY for posting.


 :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

I used to be - now I don't cook very much - never for Heidi and the family - they wouldn't eat it - either on general purposes or because grandpa made it - I'm not sure even Heidi and gary would eat it - and I am talking something simple - so I just collect recipes to try in my next life. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Wow Sam, how great is that. :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> With your love of recipes, you must be a great chef. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

the house Phyllis and I bought had electric heat in the ceiling - each room had it's own thermostat - the bathroom was the warmest room in the house. but the rest of the house was also warm - bedrooms we kept cooler. I have no idea what she pays now but back then it was fairly cheap. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Yes, piped natural gas is much cheaper than propane. And much cheaper than heating oil also! And in my opinion, cheaper and warmer than electric, which we had at our old house.


----------



## iamsam

glad you made it home safely. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> We were just out in the mess that's out there....on #90 coming from the Koskonong lake area back home...it was pretty white outside and white-knuckle inside the car. Please be safe -- and if you can get your van parked between two semis, then you'd be safe from anyone slip sliding away into the parking area.


----------



## iamsam

worthy - really betty - you are more than worthy as are all of us in our "little family" - you are well loved here - believe it - wrap yourself up in it - we love you to the moon and back. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> It was a beautiful day here in Vicksburg, Miss. It was sunny and comfortable. Had a great SS and Church experience today and went out with five couples for lunch and had great fellowship together. So good to be out of the house and with adults.
> This is year four on Angies recovery and I have high hopes for this year. There have been no new developments. She continues to have numerous PTs and they have not rulled out more steroids. I pray not as they make her so sick. There is still talk of another trip to Mayo in Florida to evaluate her foot.
> I am almost through will my second sock. I need to finish up this pair. I got the sweetest PM from one of the sweetest ladies in our little family She told me she was putting two hanks of sock yarn in the mail. I have no idea why but though to send to me.t it was so sweet. She took away from her stash to send to me.. She could have done something for herself. This is the third time this has happened to me and I am very humbled. Divine intervention brought me to this site. I pray someday to be worthy of such dear friends and to return the unconditional love I feel in threefold.
> MARY, 100 layette sets. WOW!
> SONJA, Thank you for your prayers. I will take all I can get.
> GWEN, Thank you, also, for the prayers. My last thyroid level was normal. I have an appointment in the near future for my routine check up and fully intend to talk to Dr about this past episode with the crud and how fatigued I am feeling. I am praying for you and your back and RA.
> MARY JO, Thank you for the Cucumber Salad recipe. I cant wait to try it.
> JUNE, I loved the pictures of Gypsy Kitty, MM holding Dianes ring, & Sis on the horse. Tell she and MM happy anniversary.
> JOY, Please post a picture of your socks. And do be careful on your walks out in the desert alone. I worry about you. Have you tried the FLK heel? I really liked it. I know some dont but I found it so quick and easy and good fitting.
> DARALENE, I loved your BO. What else could we expect from our Daralene as you have done such beautiful projects in the past. You are such a quick learner, not only understanding but turning our projects much prettier that the pattern.
> PAMMIE, So good to see you posting. Your cruise sounds so much fun. You are gonna be busy this summer between the cruise and KAP.
> PAULA, So sorry the kids lost their game but I know you enjoyed being with them all
> MACHRISTIE, Thank you for the Panna Cotta recipe It sounds delicious.
> LINDA, My heart goes out to you fighting the crud. It really takes the wind out of your sails. I have to clean house this week but it is gonna be one room a day or even two days. I will do the best I can. You rest, stay warm and dry, and take in lots of fluids. Above all, dont wait as long as I did to see a Dr.
> JOY, We have friends who have a flying squirrel for a pet! I hope you get this annoying situation under control soon.
> BONNIE, I truly am watching that vien. I have thrown seven blood clots, 4 in the left leg, 1 in the right leg, and 1 in each lung. I am truly on top of it and do so appreciate your friendship and concern.
> PEARLONE, Have fun with your friends and family at your Super Bowl party in your new home.
> PEGGY, Good to see you posting, sweetie.
> Off to catch up. I love you to the moon and back. Betty


----------



## iamsam

with the wind chill it is to be close to zero in the morning - defiance county I think is at a level three snow emergency - yet the superintendent has not even delayed school - he always waits until morning - I think he has several screws loose. the wind is starting to pick up which will cause some lovely drifts out in the country. --- sam



Kansas g-ma said:


> Ah, stew sounds lovely-- just right for a cold night. We've got bad wind from north. Outside cat finally showed up at door about 3 and I was able to get him inside for the night and probably a couple. Tues is supposed to be decent but very cold until then. It was 34 F when I got up this morning, has dropped steadily all day to 16 F at 5 PM. Think it is to be around 4 F tomorrow AM. At least our snow was very minimal, less than an inch.


----------



## iamsam

cereal, milk, bread, peanut butter. --- sam



cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hmmmm? What would be my 4 essentials? I think they would be different than yours. An interesting thought....anyone want to join the "game" of 4 Essentials? I'd like to hear. TP is on my list....vodka or wine, perhaps....I LOVE milk (only skim).....ummmmm? butter? I'm still thinking....what say you?


----------



## iamsam

it was wasn't it. I was a bit unhappy but what are you gonna do. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> Best super bowl ending I've seen ever tonight. And in don't even care for American football.


----------



## iamsam

we had each room on it's own thermostat and were always warm and this was in a tri-level also. I don't think they do it anymore though. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We hated it. We put in a wood burner after the first year. That was much better! We didn't have a mold problem, just too darn expensive. And Cold! We also put ceiling fans in to circulate the air. We had a split level, or what some might call a tri-level. We cut holes in the bedroom floors and put register grating over them for the heat to rise thru in addition to the ceiling fans moving the air, with a blower on the burner. Lived there for 9 years.


----------



## darowil

pammie1234 said:


> I will probably watch the game, but I don't really have a favorite team playing. I think Tom Brady is to die for, but there is the controversy about the footballs. So I guess I will choose Seattle. I think they won last year, but could be wrong!


I actually saw the very end of it. I went into a pub for lunch (burger and a glass of Moscato) and they had a football game on and I was half watching and then thought wonder if this is the Super Bowl- thanks to KTP I knew it was coming. And then almost as soon as I worked this out cheers and jumping etc. Most people in the pub seemed to know what was going on- can't say I had any idea!


----------



## Lurker 2

Well I have the key- and I have had a look inside- all I can say is there is a lot of work to be done- I will be photographing and listing the problem areas tomorrow. Nasir has not actually seen inside himself, but told me there had been 14 people living there- there is some painting over that needs to be done promptly (offensive drawing), And a large hole in the passage wall to be fixed- but the painter will be coming in with some Gib board to fix that.


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Hmmmm? What would be my 4 essentials? I think they would be different than yours. An interesting thought....anyone want to join the "game" of 4 Essentials? I'd like to hear. TP is on my list....vodka or wine, perhaps....I LOVE milk (only skim).....ummmmm? butter? I'm still thinking....what say you?


My 4 would be chocolate , knitting ,heat, and ipad+power


----------



## Swedenme

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, really chilly here. I do hope those onf you in America and Canada that have snow are staying safe.
> 
> skyped with the family in France this morning. We will be seeing them in a few weeks. I'm busy making gs3 a scarecrow and then I'll make lm2 a top or two,
> 
> off to bed now as WI knitting group is here tomorrow.
> 
> Heali g vibes and hugs all round.[/quote
> 
> Looking forward to seeing your scarecrows . Are you going to France or are your family coming to England ?


----------



## Kathleendoris

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Are you talking about a steam iron when you say "steam generator"?


Not really - I already have a steam iron. Cashmeregma posted a picture of the one I was talking about on p44.


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everybody . Lovely pictures of all the snow you are having in America . Definitely couldn't spot the car . Not so lovely for you who have it . I hope you are all safe and if you have to go out I know you will all drive careful . We have the opposite here lovely blue skies again it really has been very mild this winter . But it is forecast to turn really nasty from tomorrow with snow starting tonight . Have to see how that goes . No day out to the hospital to day as we have to be there on Wednesday this week which clashes with my sons first visit to one of the unniversities he is thinking of going to . My middle son is going to arrange to go with him . 

Julie glad to hear you finally got your keys not so happy to hear about the condition of the house Is it just all minor things that can be quickly put right and do you think you will be happy living there once you finally move in ? 
Kathy I hope you kept warm last night and that you didn't get stuck in all the snow 

Hope everybody is feeling a lot better this week and that you all have a nice day where ever you are 

Just got to ask Caren is your room finished yet ?
Sonja


----------



## sugarsugar

KateB said:


> I had a PM from Agnes to say that she's still suffering with the flu, but is beginning to feel better. She's been trying to read along, but is way behind.


Thanks for the update. Get well soon Agnes.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey, temps down below freezing last night and a heavy frost.

The WI knitting group is here this morning so I don't have to go out.

Julie, I am so pleased you have your key, I hope the work needed is mostly cosmetic and I am sure once you have put your touch on it it will look lovely.

Sonja, we are going over the France. We drive to Portsmouth, take the ferry (6 hrs) to Caen and my son is in the Loire Valley about two and a half hours drive away.

What a lot of snow you have across the Pond, everyone stay safe and warm.

Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.

My top 4 would be knitting, KP, red wine and dark chocolate.


----------



## sugarsugar

Normaedern said:


> Gwenie, that is so sweet :thumbup:


Re the baby top down cardigan.... it sure is :thumbup:


----------



## darowil

Bulldog said:


> BONNIE, I truly am watching that vien. I have thrown seven blood clots, 4 in the left leg, 1 in the right leg, and 1 in each lung. I am truly on top of it and do so appreciate your friendship and concern.
> . Betty


Having been sick and spent so much time in bed recently you are more likely to throw another clot- I really would get it checked. You took far too long to go the doctor last time- don't so that again please.

How lovely that people are so caring as to send you yarn.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have the key- and I have had a look inside- all I can say is there is a lot of work to be done- I will be photographing and listing the problem areas tomorrow. Nasir has not actually seen inside himself, but told me there had been 14 people living there- there is some painting over that needs to be done promptly (offensive drawing), And a large hole in the passage wall to be fixed- but the painter will be coming in with some Gib board to fix that.


How disappointing - be sure you make it clear that you expect them to have the list of things cleared up by a certain point in time. But, now you know you can't take things at their word but have to check for yourself.

I hope, at least, that the size and arrangement of the rooms is as you expected so that you can start mentally arranging the rooms and your things.


----------



## darowil

PurpleFi said:


> Good evening, really chilly here. I do hope those onf you in America and Canada that have snow are staying safe.
> 
> skyped with the family in France this morning. We will be seeing them in a few weeks. I'm busy making gs3 a scarecrow and then I'll make lm2 a top or two,
> 
> off to bed now as WI knitting group is here tomorrow.
> 
> Heali g vibes and hugs all round.


I'm sure lm2 will love the tops! It will be lovely to see them and to meet her.


----------



## Normaedern

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo from our weather!!


Ugh! Beautiful but deadly.


----------



## Normaedern

tami_ohio said:


> This is out my back window.


See above, Stay WARM!


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are now following drama #5....all the cars get stuck in the middle of the street. This one has been there about 25 minutes. Currently there are 3 people shoveling like crazy in front of the car....but still it sits..... It's really wild...they are shveling with tremendous energy..... :roll: :roll: :? :|


That sounds awful. :thumbdown:


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Whenever possible I do sweater in one piece to the underarms to avoid seams.
> 
> BTW, I followed your heel pattern for my toe up socks. I don't think I will ever again do top down except for the bulky wool ones for in mukluks or rubber boots.


I still occasionally do top down- especially at the moment when I am doing all types, some patterns just won't work turned upside down and converting is just too much like hard work. I love the pair I am doing now- and they are top down.


----------



## darowil

Kansas g-ma said:


> This has been so much fun reading your "car-gate" posts. Just glad I am not out in it and neither are YOU! TY for posting.


It has been fun hasn't it? HArd to belive that so many are out in such terrible weather. But I guess if you are out you need to get back. 
Is this worse thatn the super storm that was meant to happen last week? It's a totally different area isn't it? My US and Canada geography is slowly improving as a result of the KTP! Only slowly mind you, geography was never a strong point.


----------



## darowil

thewren said:


> I used to be - now I don't cook very much - never for Heidi and the family - they wouldn't eat it - either on general purposes or because grandpa made it - I'm not sure even Heidi and gary would eat it - and I am talking something simple - so I just collect recipes to try in my next life. --- sam


And to keep us supplied


----------



## Normaedern

Julie, I am pleased you have the key. It does sound a bit of a mess but I am sure you will be cosy and snug soon.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have the key- and I have had a look inside- all I can say is there is a lot of work to be done- I will be photographing and listing the problem areas tomorrow. Nasir has not actually seen inside himself, but told me there had been 14 people living there- there is some painting over that needs to be done promptly (offensive drawing), And a large hole in the passage wall to be fixed- but the painter will be coming in with some Gib board to fix that.


Sounds like you won't be moving in for a while then. Be much quicker and easieer to do all the work in an empty house. When you need to be out of the current place, I have forgotten. Do you have spare time to get it done first? Because it always better to have things done before you move it to ensure it is done.


----------



## darowil

Well the photos of the weather look lovely- but not very safe clearly. Sounds like most of you in the area are safely tucked up inside (even if in a van). Hope David is tucked up safely somewhere. And that those who do have to go out are safe.


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and some of ours......


Oh my goodness!!

Stay safe and warm everyone......


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I am caught up.....car is still not parked. Still 3 shovelers...but still stuck in the middle of the street.
> Pfui...New /England just took the lead. 2 minutes left. Bummer.....=-((( G'nite all...stay warm & safe....I think I'll knit to relieve some tension....


 :thumbup: :shock: Sounds like a circus act in your street.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have the key- and I have had a look inside- all I can say is there is a lot of work to be done- I will be photographing and listing the problem areas tomorrow. Nasir has not actually seen inside himself, but told me there had been 14 people living there- there is some painting over that needs to be done promptly (offensive drawing), And a large hole in the passage wall to be fixed- but the painter will be coming in with some Gib board to fix that.


Oh gosh, I hope it is going to be fixed up before you have to move in. Is it suitable otherwise?


----------



## Kathleendoris

[quote

My top 4 would be knitting, KP, red wine and dark chocolate.[/quote]

Yes, I need those, too, but I would also have to have a book! Fortunately, I have lots of ebooks on my iPad, so I could have books AND KP!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Here's a photo shot from our drive home...it got much worse during the day. As soon as it gets a little lighter out, I'll take photos of all our drifts. The snow has mostly stopped, but more to startup tomorrow and Wednesday. School is closed today.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Unbelievable....car?.....what car? OMG!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~and some of ours......


----------



## Gweniepooh

Yes, the second one did go quicker except when I got down to row 29 I have some how lost 11 stitches......can't find any dropped stitches.....used a row counter.....just LOST......so now to frog, frog, frog and start again.....(sigh)....consider it practice. 


Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty, Gwen, love the colors.
> I've made a couple of them, the second goes quicker or at least it did for e.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Good morning everybody . Lovely pictures of all the snow you are having in America . Definitely couldn't spot the car . Not so lovely for you who have it . I hope you are all safe and if you have to go out I know you will all drive careful . We have the opposite here lovely blue skies again it really has been very mild this winter . But it is forecast to turn really nasty from tomorrow with snow starting tonight . Have to see how that goes . No day out to the hospital to day as we have to be there on Wednesday this week which clashes with my sons first visit to one of the unniversities he is thinking of going to . My middle son is going to arrange to go with him .
> 
> Julie glad to hear you finally got your keys not so happy to hear about the condition of the house Is it just all minor things that can be quickly put right and do you think you will be happy living there once you finally move in ?
> Kathy I hope you kept warm last night and that you didn't get stuck in all the snow
> 
> Hope everybody is feeling a lot better this week and that you all have a nice day where ever you are
> 
> Just got to ask Caren is your room finished yet ?
> Sonja


Mostly things that can be put right with a good Agent, which Nasir assures me he will be- he brought up again how long we have been friends. With Jenny and Rick's help this morning (later) I will get the items listed for him. One thing that does concern me is there is no lock on the laundry- and my machine is valuable- I will be asking if I can get a lock fitted, and a deadlock hopefully for the back door- presently it is just a Yale lock. The tiles on the hearth he will do himself- a job I know he is quite capable of doing- having watched him build the Pizza Oven, back in the days when he survived by selling Kebabs and Pizzas. He is wondering about covering the iron marks in the carpets with rugs- I am actually wondering if I would prefer wood floors- because of the Ringo fluff issue! But we can discuss that when he comes to do the tiling.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up. Glad you got keys Julie. Everything will now fall in place; just know it will. I'm off to gym & water exercise. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a grey and cold Surrey, temps down below freezing last night and a heavy frost.
> 
> The WI knitting group is here this morning so I don't have to go out.
> 
> Julie, I am so pleased you have your key, I hope the work needed is mostly cosmetic and I am sure once you have put your touch on it it will look lovely.
> 
> Sonja, we are going over the France. We drive to Portsmouth, take the ferry (6 hrs) to Caen and my son is in the Loire Valley about two and a half hours drive away.
> 
> What a lot of snow you have across the Pond, everyone stay safe and warm.
> 
> Sending healing vibes and hugs to all.
> 
> My top 4 would be knitting, KP, red wine and dark chocolate.


The next task is just getting me and my mountain of stuff actually moved. One thing I don't recall seeing is wardrobes- that could be a problem- but hopefully surmountable! Otherwise mostly cosmetic issues, and nothing that won't be solved by a fresh coat of paint.

I am afraid mine would be my food storage (chickpeas, tomatoes, cannelini beans etc), a few books, including my Bible, my dynamo torch, and my supply of water.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> How disappointing - be sure you make it clear that you expect them to have the list of things cleared up by a certain point in time. But, now you know you can't take things at their word but have to check for yourself.
> 
> I hope, at least, that the size and arrangement of the rooms is as you expected so that you can start mentally arranging the rooms and your things.


To be honest Rookie, I would have been foolish to have expected much better than what I saw- just had hoped there might have been a few more recent 'improvements' but as that is not the case, it is up to me to negotiate them. It is good that Nasir will come himself to do the tiles, because he also had not seen inside. The quality of the new houses they have built, and the house Nasir has built for his family, gives me hope it will be put to rights. I have been desperate before, when we were in Mangere, and I had been in Hospital- so Ringo and I will get there!


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> Julie, I am pleased you have the key. It does sound a bit of a mess but I am sure you will be cosy and snug soon.


Number one will be sorting out my knitting supplies, after I have the kitchen things organised! That is after the bed has been put together!
I told the household help Wednesday was just to complex for them to come- so they have to inspect again- had sort of thought that would happen!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Sounds like you won't be moving in for a while then. Be much quicker and easieer to do all the work in an empty house. When you need to be out of the current place, I have forgotten. Do you have spare time to get it done first? Because it always better to have things done before you move it to ensure it is done.


The photographs and the list we will be making later today should be enough. I can't rely on the current Agent for more time- I move the bulk of the stuff on Friday- I will not be doing much unpacking though so we can work around my things.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Oh gosh, I hope it is going to be fixed up before you have to move in. Is it suitable otherwise?


There is quite a lot of work to be done. The fence will be important. Temporarily Ringo will have to go out on his leash- (one of those spring loaded ones) but we will manage.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up. Glad you got keys Julie. Everything will now fall in place; just know it will. I'm off to gym & water exercise. TTYL


I am hopeful all will be well!


----------



## jknappva

Aran said:


> It turns out the Sam & Pacer are supposed to get a lot more snow than me. We had temps above freezing for much of the afternoon, so the snow was melting on impact. Defiance is projected to get 11-12 inches of snow, but I'm supposed to only get about half of that.
> 
> My good friend called me yesterday to tell me that he wasn't going to go to Quaker Meeting today, so I stayed home, too. I had a productive day, though. I tossed a bunch of stuff from my refrigerator, made a pot of soup (beans, lentils, cabbage, carrots, tomatoes, & turkey sausage), made enough granny squares for a pair of slippers & got one of the slippers assembled, attended a board meeting via the telephone, and shoveled several times.
> 
> I hope that everyone impacted by this huge storm is safe & warm.


Sounds like you had a great day. That's the kind of soup I used to make when my children were growing up. Clean out the fridge, throw in a few diced potatoes and onions, season well and enjoy..waste not, want not!!
I've put in my order with my daughter for potato soup for dinner !!
Hugs, 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Brings back memories! Waaaaaaay back before we were married, we bought a half a cow....and had to buy a freezer to keep it in. A little later, talking of the possibility of marriage, we part of the discussion was that we had too many "marbles" together to throw it all away....and the freezer was one of those marbles....we had tied ourselves together in so many ways.....so 40+ years later....we hope we still have all of our marbles...although some might question that! :lol: :thumbup:


Sounds like marbles are still there and functioning well!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

pacer said:


> I just checked our news station and they are saying that we could get 10-16 inches of snow. I had drifts exceeding that height next to my can around 4 PM today. DS#1 and I took turns shoveling and he started my car and let it run for me. I drove DH's vehicle today since it is 4 wheel drive and I slid all over the place with it. It is just nasty here. We have shoveled several times today. We did go to church and DS#1 went to work. The expectation of snow from now until 6 AM Monday morning is another 4-8 inches in our area. DH says I can take the 4 wheel drive to work in the morning. I might have to do that. I do hope that Sam has more than his t-shirt and boxer on to get to Heidi's house today. Fortunately we did not go to any super bowl parties. The roads are just aweful. I would think that Kehinkle is in the belt of snow that could see close to a foot of snow also. I am glad that you are staying put for the night, Kathy. I believe Poledra's David is driving this way so prayers for safe travels would be welcomed for him tonight.


My dear Mary, I think about you every day going out in the cold, dark, snowy/icy mornings. Of course, I pray for all of our KTP family having to travel these dangerous roads/streets. Please be careful!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> He actually likes doing this --- a man and his machine!!! He and several other guys in the neighborhood take care of the whole length of our street making sure that our older neighbors are all scooped out and have everything they need. We've been swapping eggs, butter, salt, sugar and flour with people this afternoon...I think the weather had put people into the baking mood.


It sounds like you have wonderful neighbors on your street. Bless those men folk for watching out for the elderly! I hope the power stays on while everyone is baking!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and some of ours......


WOW!! Those pictures are impressive. At least you have a taste of spring inside!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~We are now following drama #5....all the cars get stuck in the middle of the street. This one has been there about 25 minutes. Currently there are 3 people shoveling like crazy in front of the car....but still it sits..... It's really wild...they are shveling with tremendous energy.....to no avail. And still, the snow falls and blows. At least Seattle is leading....for now. Oops...a car justpulled up behind the stuck car. Why are all these people out trying to drive? Ahhhhhh...now I remember.....mayoral election is soon.....folk have GREAT faith in "the machine" to come through!
> 
> Oh....I see a different scenario....the stuck car is trying to park...in the space the parked car left a few hours ago. Took time out to watch the game for a few minutes... And now the 2nd car is stuck beside the car trying to park! I am NOT making this up!
> 
> Okay...the 2nd car got shoveled out...back to trying to park the earlier car. I think this will go on for quite a while.
> 
> Don't know which is making me more nervous 21-24 for Seattle or the car trying to park and is VERY close to breaking a headlight on the car in front of it. :roll: :roll: :? :|


What drama!! I'd have a comfy chair and a hot drink by the window so I wouldn't miss anything!!
Makes you wonder if all these people had emergencies so they had to go out. Or if they just enjoy frustration!!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Here natural gas is about 3 times as expensive as propane right now, getting natural gas was very expensive because we would have had to pay several $1000 to get the lines put in & once hooked up they can charge whatever they want. We are glad we stuck with propane. There is a gas well about 1/4 mile from out house, too bad we couldn't tap into it :roll:


Since I live in the city and with all the adjoining cities, we have a total population of about a million people, the gas lines have been here for quite a few years.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> That sounds awful. :thumbdown:


~~~Update at 7 AM.....woke up to blue flashing lights...the cops....someone had abandoned their car in the middle of the street...facing the wrong way (it's a one-way street). Don't know how long they were working on the car.....they worked another 30 minutes as far as I know....and the cop car didn't get stuck either. What a night of adventure on the street.

The snow has stopped...sun is shining....dogs are getting their morning walk.....and a car is stuck right outside!

Sounds like a good day for knitting by the fire!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Update at 7 AM.....woke up to blue flashing lights...the cops....someone had abandoned their car in the middle of the street...facing the wrong way (it's a one-way street). Don't know how long they were working on the car.....they worked another 30 minutes as far as I know....and the cop car didn't get stuck either. What a night of adventure on the street.
> 
> The snow has stopped...sun is shining....dogs are getting their morning walk.....and a car is stuck right outside!
> 
> Sounds like a good day for knitting by the fire!


What a fascinating street drama this has been - but frankly I think I'll tough it out with the heat I have! Even though my forehead is dripping!


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> with the wind chill it is to be close to zero in the morning - defiance county I think is at a level three snow emergency - yet the superintendent has not even delayed school - he always waits until morning - I think he has several screws loose. the wind is starting to pick up which will cause some lovely drifts out in the country. --- sam


Our school waits to the last minute to delay or cancel, it is ridiculous every school district around us is closed or hada delay. Not us, Michael had to go to school for 10 minutes to sign in and say he was there. He goes to culinsry class in the morning it was canceled but, he still had to go to the school. With wind chill this morning it was -30c/-22f. There are drifts on the main roads covering straight across. My road is drifted in not planning ongoing out today unless it stops.


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Just wanted to share a photo from our weather!!


Here too. Thanks for sending it on to us. :XD: :XD: :XD: Brrrrrr I can tell it is getting colder and colder.


----------



## cmaliza

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :shock: Sounds like a circus act in your street.


~~~absolutely...and it continues this morning! One car is stuck way down the street....another is coming up behind him, but really can't get past a certain spot....so he backs up to get a running start....and gets stuck again....he has done this for about 20 times or so.....now another car is diagonal in the street...by the fire hydrant.....not moving at all! These folks should stay home! :roll: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> This is out my back window.


Actually quite beautiful if one is inside looking out with a nice warm environment. Great day for watching a movie and knitting.


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~absolutely...and it continues this morning! One car is stuck way down the street....another is coming up behind him, but really can't get past a certain spot....so he backs up to get a running start....and gets stuck again....he has done this for about 20 times or so.....now another car is diagonal in the street...by the fire hydrant.....not moving at all! These folks should stay home! :roll: :lol: :XD:


You really have some good free entertainment there .


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> it was wasn't it. I was a bit unhappy but what are you gonna do. --- sam


Yes it was a bit disappointing. The only football I watch is the supper bowl. Most years I have to ask who is playing that is how little I pay attention.


----------



## Spider

Being from ND the snow doesn't surprise me but since we have only seen a whole inch this winter, must have to admit. It looked cold. That is the way we usually look. We are cold this morning and had a cold weekend but no snow. So won't complain. Just finished getting ready for work. The crud is still here, thought I was maybe a wee bit better yesterday but not so sure. 
So off to work, have a great day all, Julie , get that man over there and get that work done, or all of us will show up at his door. Linda


----------



## vabchnonnie

June - is this the day that your daughter cooks, or does she do it every day. I like to work in the kitchen, must do so this am for the rest of the day. Usually make enough for 2 meals plus some for freezer if possible. Have browned ground meat with onions and peppers, will divide it for spaghetti and golash and if enough make a topping for a stuffed potato then all I have to add is shredded cheese. Cook simple things now,that's my way. Use fresh as much a possible and half as much meat and twice the pasta and veggies, believe that is better for me. Does your daughter work away from home? What's on your agenda for today now that the morning is half over...next time, Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> Being from ND the snow doesn't surprise me but since we have only seen a whole inch this winter, must have to admit. It looked cold. That is the way we usually look. We are cold this morning and had a cold weekend but no snow. So won't complain. Just finished getting ready for work. The crud is still here, thought I was maybe a wee bit better yesterday but not so sure.
> So off to work, have a great day all, Julie , get that man over there and get that work done, or all of us will show up at his door. Linda


If only that were possible!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> What a fascinating street drama this has been - but frankly I think I'll tough it out with the heat I have! Even though my forehead is dripping!


~~~and the drama continues! At the moment....2 cars stuck and no one around them doing anything. No one can go through. Last night my DH watched as there was a patient transfer from one ambulance to another....ah, me....
Update....one car has moved further down the street....kinda' stuck again. Someone is digging around the 2nd car that is diagonal in the street....AND he is NOT WEARING A HAT! How dumb! It's 14 degs F and the wind chill factor puts the temp at -4. Definitely hat weather!

Julie, so glad you got the keys and have seen the apt. Sure hope the fixes can be done quickly and well!

Cool winds or warm winds to all, sunny skies, and untangled yarns...time for breakfast....and a nap. I'm exhausted from all the adventures on the street. This is usually a quiet place!


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Actually quite beautiful if one is inside looking out with a nice warm environment. Great day for watching a movie and knitting.


~~~That's the plan!


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> You really have some good free entertainment there .


~~~True! :XD:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was a bit disappointing. The only football I watch is the supper bowl. Most years I have to ask who is playing that is how little I pay attention.


~~~I agree....disappointing.....I was so set for a victory! Well...on to March Madness! :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it was a bit disappointing. The only football I watch is the supper bowl. Most years I have to ask who is playing that is how little I pay attention.


~~~I agree....disappointing...I was all set for a Seattle victory. :| oh well.....on to getting ready for March Madness! :thumbup: I love watching the teams cheer when they get selected!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> What drama!! I'd have a comfy chair and a hot drink by the window so I wouldn't miss anything!!
> Makes you wonder if all these people had emergencies so they had to go out. Or if they just enjoy frustration!!
> Junek


~~~That's about what I did!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and the drama continues! At the moment....2 cars stuck and no one around them doing anything. No one can go through. Last night my DH watched as there was a patient transfer from one ambulance to another....ah, me....
> Update....one car has moved further down the street....kinda' stuck again. Someone is digging around the 2nd car that is diagonal in the street....AND he is NOT WEARING A HAT! How dumb! It's 14 degs F and the wind chill factor puts the temp at -4. Definitely hat weather!
> 
> Julie, so glad you got the keys and have seen the apt. Sure hope the fixes can be done quickly and well!
> 
> Cool winds or warm winds to all, sunny skies, and untangled yarns...time for breakfast....and a nap. I'm exhausted from all the adventures on the street. This is usually a quiet place!


I am hoping we will knock the place into shape without too much trouble!


----------



## RookieRetiree

I worry that you're relying on this "friendship" way too much...he hasn't seemed to come through in any special manner yet, except to get a deadbeat renter out and a new renter in quickly...that's a landlord agenda; not a friend's. And the fact that he gave you the keys and let you think you were moving in quickly eventhough he had not seen the inside of the place, leaves be cold. You're being much more generous with excuses for him that I would be.



Lurker 2 said:


> To be honest Rookie, I would have been foolish to have expected much better than what I saw- just had hoped there might have been a few more recent 'improvements' but as that is not the case, it is up to me to negotiate them. It is good that Nasir will come himself to do the tiles, because he also had not seen inside. The quality of the new houses they have built, and the house Nasir has built for his family, gives me hope it will be put to rights. I have been desperate before, when we were in Mangere, and I had been in Hospital- so Ringo and I will get there!


----------



## budasha

I am so sorry to hear that you're still not up to snuff. Prayers to your sister for her macular to improve. It's very scary to lose your eyesight and I hope she doesn't.

You asked for my cabbage soup recipe. Here it is:

Small head or 1/2 cabbage, cut fine
1 shredded carrot (or more if you like)
Cook in 2 cups water or stock till soft.
..............
1 onion diced
2 tbsp butter or margarine
2 tbsp flour
1 tsp salt
Pepper / paprika
2 c. milk, scalded

In a large pot, melt butter. Add onion, cook till translucent.
Blend in flour, salt, pepper. Add milk gradually, stirring constantly. Add cabbage mixture. If you don't want chunky soup, puree in blender. Adjust seasonings to your taste. Sprinkle with paprika.

Enjoy!



Bulldog said:


> Gwen, the cough comes randomly. Much better for the most part. I am just so tired. That seems to be the main problem now. I feel like I could sleep for 24 hours and still be tired. I am taking the B12 shots. Not much else to do.


----------



## RookieRetiree

We do have a very special street full of people...we've lived here for 35+ years and only had problems (a teenager issue) for a couple of years...we were all happy when they moved. In our younger days, we'd get the police to allow us to close off our street (about 10 houses on each side) for a block party and everyone would bring food and outdoor games and we'd spend a whole Sunday afternoon together.

We kept power throughout - DH's school is called off today so he'll make the rounds to see if anyone needs anything before he ventures out -- I made a big pot of white chicken chilli soup last Thursday so some of that will be sent around too.



jknappva said:


> It sounds like you have wonderful neighbors on your street. Bless those men folk for watching out for the elderly! I hope the power stays on while everyone is baking!!
> Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

FYI --- parking in Chicago in the winter can be a crap shoot. Spaces are hard to find and then in the winter, you have to keep your cars off the streets when the street crews are out snow blowing & plowing....and you sure don't want to be plowed in plus have a huge ticket or be towed. I've seen where people have shoveled out a spot and put something in the spot to mark and save it as their's for when they return from an errand...many a tussle has happened over parking spots...Carol has a front seat to all that drama!



jknappva said:


> What drama!! I'd have a comfy chair and a hot drink by the window so I wouldn't miss anything!!
> Makes you wonder if all these people had emergencies so they had to go out. Or if they just enjoy frustration!!
> Junek


----------



## budasha

We are getting your snow today. Many schools are closed and people are staying home. Not a nice day.

Kudos to you and the other ladies for all those layettes you are doing. I'm sure they are so appreciated.



pacer said:


> Kehinkle... Do take care out there. I know that we are anticipating 6-12 inches of snow in the next 48 hours. We could get less if the front stays further south like closer to northern Indiana and northern Ohio. It it ventures up our way then we will need to be careful. They are already advising to not get out in it unless necessary. We will wait and see what comes our way. Sam and Aran, sorry to hear that it is coming your way. Puplover, Rookie and Cmaliza could get quite a helping of this white stuff as well. Take care and be careful my dear friends.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I worry that you're relying on this "friendship" way too much...he hasn't seemed to come through in any special manner yet, except to get a deadbeat renter out and a new renter in quickly...that's a landlord agenda; not a friend's. And the fact that he gave you the keys and let you think you were moving in quickly eventhough he had not seen the inside of the place, leaves be cold. You're being much more generous with excuses for him that I would be.


I don't think you need to worry for me Rookie.


----------



## budasha

From me too, belatedly.



Kansas g-ma said:


> Whoa? Agnes has a birthday??? happy birthday, Agnes, so glad June posted this and I caught it.


----------



## budasha

How terrible!



Railyn said:


> Many years ago, my uncle was driving at night and hit a couple all dressed in black. They had recently made some changes to their will. It was ruled a suicide. It affected my uncle the rest of his life. Not something he ever talked about but like a dark family secret. Interesting how people, at times, only think of themselves and how their actions will affect others.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think you need to worry for me Rookie.


I hope not...just want you to be in a safe lovely place where you and Ringo can have some peace and make it a home...so far, the stress factors don't seem to be lessening.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Julie, glad you finally got to see the house but too bad it is not in move-in condition . I guess that's not a real surprise since the last rent ors were kicked out for not looking after the place. Hope the repairs are done quickly & all is soon well.
Wow! That is quite a storm you got in the east, stay safe & warm everyone.


----------



## budasha

Love your pictures. Thanks for posting them.



jknappva said:


> Since it's been a few days with no pictures from my sister, I thought I'd find some.
> The first one is the Valentine wreath my daughter made me a few years ago from plastic canvas....her own design. She's made me some really pretty ones.
> Since my sister and her DH have an anniversary Mon. she posted this picture of MM making sure he didn't lose her wedding ring at their wedding...02/02/02.
> For their anniversary celebration, they went to western MD yesterday for a sleigh ride. Dianne decided to also ride the horse! LOL!
> And, of course, a couple of pictures of Gypsy-girl, the shop kitty.
> Enjoy!
> Junek


----------



## TNS

Normaedern said:


> Gwenie, that is so sweet :thumbup:


Very pretty, Gwen. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> I hope not...just want you to be in a safe lovely place where you and Ringo can have some peace and make it a home...so far, the stress factors don't seem to be lessening.


I can assure you that I am a lot less stressed than a week ago!


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, glad you finally got to see the house but too bad it is not in move-in condition . I guess that's not a real surprise since the last rent ors were kicked out for not looking after the place. Hope the repairs are done quickly & all is soon well.
> Wow! That is quite a storm you got in the east, stay safe & warm everyone.


I am quite hopeful- especially as I was asked to make the list of what needs doing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Brings back memories! Waaaaaaay back before we were married, we bought a half a cow....and had to buy a freezer to keep it in. A little later, talking of the possibility of marriage, we part of the discussion was that we had too many "marbles" together to throw it all away....and the freezer was one of those marbles....we had tied ourselves together in so many ways.....so 40+ years later....we hope we still have all of our marbles...although some might question that! :lol: :thumbup:


So sweet. Nice play on words at the end. :XD:


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a snowy Great Bend where the wind is making things worse than they really are. Seth is here today he stayed over so he could watch the Super Bowl. We are spending the day watching Doctor Who and races. 

Coffee today

Hugs for everyone. Healing energy to those on need. Pleased stay safe all those that have to be out in this weather, especially our loved ones driving trucks.


----------



## jheiens

thewren said:


> worthy - really betty - you are more than worthy as are all of us in our "little family" - you are well loved here - believe it - wrap yourself up in it - we love you to the moon and back. --- sam


Absolutely agree with Sam on this Betty. You are a worthy and valuable part of this family and we would all be lessened without your contributions.

Remember what Tim says about Gram's telling the truth and giving instructions. Now, remember your valued place here an don't l you forget it. EVER!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh

Showed these pics to my DD and she said "that's insane!".....I agree! I was joking when I said I couldn't see the car before....I could see the shape but goodness gracious that is a lot of snow. Hope you and yours have zero reason to go out in it.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Update at 7 AM.....woke up to blue flashing lights...the cops....someone had abandoned their car in the middle of the street...facing the wrong way (it's a one-way street). Don't know how long they were working on the car.....they worked another 30 minutes as far as I know....and the cop car didn't get stuck either. What a night of adventure on the street.
> 
> The snow has stopped...sun is shining....dogs are getting their morning walk.....and a car is stuck right outside!
> 
> Sounds like a good day for knitting by the fire!


----------



## Gweniepooh

That IS ridiculous; how dangerous for the kids having to go to school with such conditions.


NanaCaren said:


> Our school waits to the last minute to delay or cancel, it is ridiculous every school district around us is closed or hada delay. Not us, Michael had to go to school for 10 minutes to sign in and say he was there. He goes to culinsry class in the morning it was canceled but, he still had to go to the school. With wind chill this morning it was -30c/-22f. There are drifts on the main roads covering straight across. My road is drifted in not planning ongoing out today unless it stops.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Kehinkle, It sure is miserable out there. Hope you are still safe. There was a little break in the snow but expected total of up to 15 in. on top of the 7" here and -10 to -15f wind chill. The news said people are still driving too fast for the road conditions. I'm glad if we need something we are just around the corner from a huge grocery store. Woke up at 5:30am and saw that DH had left the garbage can & recycling in the middle of the driveway for collection. I knew the fellow would be coming to plow the driveway but I wasn't about to go out in that howling wind and move things or wake him up, so watched and the fellow got out of his truck and moved them for us. Funny how people with genius IQ's can miss the simplest things like it's snowing so I'd better leave room for the fellow to pow the driveway. :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess that's why people marry their opposites, so we can cover more territory. ;-) I did let him know so that perhaps next time.....

Started on the socks again so that my two of different yarns will have a match.

Tami, I definitely want one of those food vacuum packs. Have a second hand one that only works when it wants. :roll: They keep food so fresh and that is something that it saves food from freezer burn. Pays for itself.

Julie, Sounds like you have things well organized for the helpers. Wonderful that they are having a plumber come so that whatever is wrong that way will be fixed. Perhaps before I post this I will see that you have the keys. 

Cmaliza, Glad you are indoors watching the drama on the street. Just read about your incident with the infinity scarf. :shock: How awful to have that happen...Now that is knitting heartbreak. You know how I said knitting is therapy on a stick, well perhaps in this case "Shock Therapy." That must have been quite a shock when that fellow hit your car, rolled, and kept running. Things like this can even cause a heart attack. No wonder you still see & hear it.

Tami, The Paleo diet helps the body to calm down immune system response. It is possible that there would even be an improvement in the condition if there is an interest in the diet. My sisters both have immune system conditions, as do I.

Putting things in a safe place and not finding them. What, me. :XD: :XD: :XD: Shall I join the crowd.  Guilty for sure.

Rookie, Not a nice trip for sure and I really understand the white-knuckles. Glad you are safe now but if Kathy is sitting still I can't imagine traveling in that.

Bulldog, I was just talking with DH last night about your daughter and how she has suffered since that vacation and emergency trip home. Thank you for the compliment on my BO.:shock: Had to laugh as I figured out what you meant.:XD:

Pacer, Can't imagine having to manage the roads at the times you do when they aren't plowed in weather like this. Those are some drifts. I'm not going out but I know you have no choice. Glad you are still on here posting as that means you are ok. You would think this storm would be worn out before it reached us, but Noooooo.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle, It sure is miserable out there. Hope you are still safe. There was a little break in the snow but expected total of up to 15 in. on top of the 7" here and -10 to -15f wind chill. The news said people are still driving too fast for the road conditions. I'm glad if we need something we are just around the corner from a huge grocery store. Woke up at 5:30am and saw that DH had left the garbage can & recycling in the middle of the driveway for collection. I knew the fellow would be coming to plow the driveway but I wasn't about to go out in that howling wind and move things or wake him up, so watched and the fellow got out of his truck and moved them for us. Funny how people with genius IQ's can miss the simplest things like it's snowing so I'd better leave room for the fellow to pow the driveway. :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess that's why people marry their opposites, so we can cover more territory. ;-) I did let him know so that perhaps next time.....
> 
> Started on the socks again so that my two of different yarns will have a match.
> 
> Tami, I definitely want one of those food vacuum packs. Have a second hand one that only works when it wants. :roll: They keep food so fresh and that is something that it saves food from freezer burn. Pays for itself.
> 
> Julie, Sounds like you have things well organized for the helpers. Wonderful that they are having a plumber come so that whatever is wrong that way will be fixed. Perhaps before I post this I will see that you have the keys.
> 
> Cmaliza, Glad you are indoors watching the drama on the street. Just read about your incident with the infinity scarf. :shock: How awful to have that happen...Now that is knitting heartbreak. You know how I said knitting is therapy on a stick, well perhaps in this case "Shock Therapy." That must have been quite a shock when that fellow hit your car, rolled, and kept running. Things like this can even cause a heart attack. No wonder you still see & hear it.
> 
> Tami, The Paleo diet helps the body to calm down immune system response. It is possible that there would even be an improvement in the condition if there is an interest in the diet. My sisters both have immune system conditions, as do I.
> 
> Putting things in a safe place and not finding them. What, me. :XD: :XD: :XD: Shall I join the crowd.  Guilty for sure.
> 
> Rookie, Not a nice trip for sure and I really understand the white-knuckles. Glad you are safe now but if Kathy is sitting still I can't imagine traveling in that.
> 
> Bulldog, I was just talking with DH last night about your daughter and how she has suffered since that vacation and emergency trip home. Thank you for the compliment on my BO.:shock: Had to laugh as I figured out what you meant.:XD:
> 
> Pacer, Can't imagine having to manage the roads at the times you do when they aren't plowed in weather like this. Those are some drifts. I'm not going out but I know you have no choice. Glad you are still on here posting as that means you are ok. You would think this storm would be worn out before it reached us, but Noooooo.


Yes, the keys are safely on my key ring!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Really! I sure hope they have a true emergency to be chancing gettin Not that I wish an emergency on anyone but where is the common sense? At least you have entertainment! 
g out in that.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~absolutely...and it continues this morning! One car is stuck way down the street....another is coming up behind him, but really can't get past a certain spot....so he backs up to get a running start....and gets stuck again....he has done this for about 20 times or so.....now another car is diagonal in the street...by the fire hydrant.....not moving at all! These folks should stay home! :roll: :lol: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

QUICK! Knit that fool a hat and throw it out the window to him!!! Better yet....hang a sign out your window saying knit hats for sale!!!!


cmaliza said:


> ~~~and the drama continues! At the moment....2 cars stuck and no one around them doing anything. No one can go through. Last night my DH watched as there was a patient transfer from one ambulance to another....ah, me....
> Update....one car has moved further down the street....kinda' stuck again. Someone is digging around the 2nd car that is diagonal in the street....AND he is NOT WEARING A HAT! How dumb! It's 14 degs F and the wind chill factor puts the temp at -4. Definitely hat weather!
> 
> Julie, so glad you got the keys and have seen the apt. Sure hope the fixes can be done quickly and well!
> 
> Cool winds or warm winds to all, sunny skies, and untangled yarns...time for breakfast....and a nap. I'm exhausted from all the adventures on the street. This is usually a quiet place!


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks for posting this a definite one to try out. I even have everything to make them. Except for the pan, I willhave to see if Elishia has one. If not I knowwhat my next baking supply purchase will be. :XD:


I'm wondering with bagels if you could even just shape them and bake them??? Sam has the right pan. :wink:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Coffee & snow pictures both very nice. Love the new steps too. Nice shape. 


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend where the wind is making things worse than they really are. Seth is here today he stayed over so he could watch the Super Bowl. We are spending the day watching Doctor Who and races.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Hugs for everyone. Healing energy to those on need. Pleased stay safe all those that have to be out in this weather, especially our loved ones driving trucks.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> We heat with propane but our house is quite energy efficient & faces south so it's not too expensive, about $1200-1500/year
> We do have a fireplace but don't burn it unless it is very cold as it cooks us out :lol:


Oh my, that is good. My friend is paying $400 a month and she can't afford that. This is her first winter in this apartment. Hope she can figure out something to do. That is more than we pay for a 4 bedroom house with gas and electric combined.


----------



## sassafras123

Morning. Yesterday in bed all day, didn't even knit. Think today is better and hoping to even walk Maya.
Julie, hope repairs go quickly and you can be all moved in soon.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering with bagels if you could even just shape them and bake them??? Sam has the right pan. :wink:


I always thought the whole point of the bagel was the 'water bath', first.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Morning. Yesterday in bed all day, didn't even knit. Think today is better and hoping to even walk Maya.
> Julie, hope repairs go quickly and you can be all moved in soon.


I will be moving, come hell or high water- have to be out by Tuesday next week.


----------



## Cashmeregma

jheiens said:


> NOt really, but suspect that they are coming up over the rafters in the garage (no idea how they get to there) and get up to the rafters over the dining which used to be a rear porch and then was enclosed. From there they are evidently finding access over the ceiling of the upstairs rooms and then down into the west and south walls of that floor. That's a lot of climbing--up and down. Exiting to the outside must take the same route in reverse.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The raccoons we had in our house were getting in through the air vents in the soffits. They worked the screening off and in they went. Guess they chewed their way the rest of the way till in the attic.


----------



## budasha

Tim must be feeling a lot better if he can sit up and listen to his favourite music. Good news.

I never heard of flying squirrels infesting a house. Hope you can discourage them from coming back.



jheiens said:


> The back is still draining especially when he gets lost in his music and starts rocking to the beat. Then he gets to dripping with perspiration and the situation starts again. Started antibiotics this afternoon and no SWASH brace or heavy shirts. He even spent several hours without a shirt at all while in his room, but then the music started calling his name and he was off and rocking!!
> 
> He's not moving too freely without the SWASH, so he spends a lot of time sitting and listening to his music videos and programs.
> 
> We're hoping he will get past this also,
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> We've been invaded by a horde of flying squirrels. Who knew we had them in NE Ohio? Don has trapped 6 so far in one of the pantry cabinets. They're cute critters but not in my foodstuffs.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Our school waits to the last minute to delay or cancel, it is ridiculous every school district around us is closed or hada delay. Not us, Michael had to go to school for 10 minutes to sign in and say he was there. He goes to culinsry class in the morning it was canceled but, he still had to go to the school. With wind chill this morning it was -30c/-22f. There are drifts on the main roads covering straight across. My road is drifted in not planning ongoing out today unless it stops.


Some of these school superintendents are idiots. They should cancel schools the night before when the weather is so bad!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo shot from our drive home...it got much worse during the day. As soon as it gets a little lighter out, I'll take photos of all our drifts. The snow has mostly stopped, but more to startup tomorrow and Wednesday. School is closed today.


I'm sure glad you got home safely!!


----------



## budasha

Sam, have you been checked for diabetes? My dad was diabetic and whenever he injured himself, it always took longer to heal. I hope that's not so in your case.



thewren said:


> flyty1n - the new sore happened less than a week ago - it is large - will take a while. the other leg is almost healed - waiting for the scab to fall off which will mean it is totally healed. I have kept the new ouchie wrapped so really - I think everyone is coming along fine. i'll let you know if the red line starts up my leg. lol it isn't funny really - the other leg did get infected and required a couple weeks of antibiotics. but I really am taking care of it so I'm not expecting any trouble. --- sam\


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have the key- and I have had a look inside- all I can say is there is a lot of work to be done- I will be photographing and listing the problem areas tomorrow. Nasir has not actually seen inside himself, but told me there had been 14 people living there- there is some painting over that needs to be done promptly (offensive drawing), And a large hole in the passage wall to be fixed- but the painter will be coming in with some Gib board to fix that.


Oh my, I do so wish Nasir had seen it and had the offensive drawing covered, but then you wouldn't have your key yet. All this can be fixed and you will be rid of that old rental agent's assistant. May you get rid of the old spirits and add your special artist touch to this place. It will slowly become yours and we know that will be special.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Aren't we lucky we don't have to make those calls, it's hard to predict, also the school system has guidelines to follow. It's so nice to be retired and NOT have to decide for others, just myself and I can easily change my mind and it doesn't matter. Many things are running through my mind that I should get up and DO something, however guess I'm afraid I'll miss something on here..am I also addicted to screen "tea".
Til next time...sharon


----------



## Cashmeregma

PurpleFi said:


> My top 4 would be knitting, KP, red wine and dark chocolate.


I couldn't think what my 4 would be but then I saw it and the fireworks went off. I'm joining Purple and I'll bring with.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> June - is this the day that your daughter cooks, or does she do it every day. I like to work in the kitchen, must do so this am for the rest of the day. Usually make enough for 2 meals plus some for freezer if possible. Have browned ground meat with onions and peppers, will divide it for spaghetti and golash and if enough make a topping for a stuffed potato then all I have to add is shredded cheese. Cook simple things now,that's my way. Use fresh as much a possible and half as much meat and twice the pasta and veggies, believe that is better for me. Does your daughter work away from home? What's on your agenda for today now that the morning is half over...next time, Sharon


Hi, Sharon. My daughter is the cook for us. I can no longer stand long enough to do more than get a light breakfast and lunch for myself. She cooks the evening meal and usually cooks enough for two meals. 
She doesn't work as she's also disabled. But I guess you'd say her job is taking care of me and the apartment. 
We've lived together for almost 6 years and it works great for both of us.
Although the sun is shining now, I've just heard that we're under a severe thunderstorm warning but, at least, it's not snow!!
I don't have any grand plans for today...just working on an afghan for my nephew and his wife. It seems to be never ending...I may pick up my socks and work on those for a while just so I can see an end in sight!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

RookieRetiree said:


> Here's a photo shot from our drive home...it got much worse during the day. As soon as it gets a little lighter out, I'll take photos of all our drifts. The snow has mostly stopped, but more to startup tomorrow and Wednesday. School is closed today.


And I know from experience that it is always worse than the photo shows.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes, the second one did go quicker except when I got down to row 29 I have some how lost 11 stitches......can't find any dropped stitches.....used a row counter.....just LOST......so now to frog, frog, frog and start again.....(sigh)....consider it practice.


Oh no, how does that happen and 11 of them. :x Good attitude though. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Just heard that my one nephew, a driver for Fed Exp, he drives a big truck, not the one that comes to your house, went off in a ditch in Amish country in Pa. He waited over 8 hrs. for a tow truck and the Amish came and dug and dug and got the truck up with tractors. That will be a story to remember for sure of good people in a bad storm. This is Christopher's baby brother. I think he should have been in a parking lot like Kathy was.


----------



## cmaliza

RookieRetiree said:


> FYI --- parking in Chicago in the winter can be a crap shoot. Spaces are hard to find and then in the winter, you have to keep your cars off the streets when the street crews are out snow blowing & plowing....and you sure don't want to be plowed in plus have a huge ticket or be towed. I've seen where people have shoveled out a spot and put something in the spot to mark and save it as their's for when they return from an errand...many a tussle has happened over parking spots...Carol has a front seat to all that drama!


~~~Oh yes...that is the next phase...a wonderful collection of chairs in the parking spaces. I've seen some really nice ones, too! One of Chicago's most cherished traditions. What a city!

Right now, I see a "real" problem...a national "traditon" is at risk.....the mail truck is stuck! I hope it is not carrying my latest yarn order! :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh yes...that is the next phase...a wonderful collection of chairs in the parking spaces. I've seen some really nice ones, too! One of Chicago's most cherished traditions. What a city!
> 
> Right now, I see a "real" problem...a national "traditon" is at risk.....the mail truck is stuck! I hope it is not carrying my latest yarn order! :lol:


Aha, so that is why he kept trying to go. :wink:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Mostly things that can be put right with a good Agent, which Nasir assures me he will be- he brought up again how long we have been friends. With Jenny and Rick's help this morning (later) I will get the items listed for him. One thing that does concern me is there is no lock on the laundry- and my machine is valuable- I will be asking if I can get a lock fitted, and a deadlock hopefully for the back door- presently it is just a Yale lock. The tiles on the hearth he will do himself- a job I know he is quite capable of doing- having watched him build the Pizza Oven, back in the days when he survived by selling Kebabs and Pizzas. He is wondering about covering the iron marks in the carpets with rugs- I am actually wondering if I would prefer wood floors- because of the Ringo fluff issue! But we can discuss that when he comes to do the tiling.


Just remember my bad tumble from rugs on the floor. At our age we don't want things tripping us up if this is something you feel ok about bringing up.


----------



## Normaedern

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Update at 7 AM.....woke up to blue flashing lights...the cops....someone had abandoned their car in the middle of the street...facing the wrong way (it's a one-way street). Don't know how long they were working on the car.....they worked another 30 minutes as far as I know....and the cop car didn't get stuck either. What a night of adventure on the street.
> 
> The snow has stopped...sun is shining....dogs are getting their morning walk.....and a car is stuck right outside!
> 
> Sounds like a good day for knitting by the fire!


It is quite a saga! The snow is definately saying stay in and knit

:thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

NanaCaren
Coffee today
[/quote said:


> Lovely coffee. Horrible snow and wonderful steps
> :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Cmaliza, Took me a while to see that car. What a lovely birthday gift and it will last quite a while. What fun watching all the street drama. Not nearly as much going on out in the suburbs. Who needs tv if they can see all you do looking out the window. My mom would love it there. Hope you have a garage.

OH Joy, I remember that time you made it to the school and it was cancelled. Glad you got notification on time for this storm. Nuts in the garage, sounds like they have a storage room.:lol: It is no fun having critters in your walls let alone your food. If you have hickory nut trees, you will have critters. 

Bonnie, Workshop time...I know it will be great. I might join late, just haven't been getting out with the cold I had and now the storm. I'll check in with you if I join. If I can't do it now I will do it later, like I am doing with Darowil's 2 socks on 2 circulars.

Sam, Perhaps in your next life you will be a Chef.;-) 

Rookie, How nice of your DH to make sure others are ok, clear their walks and yours. A good man for sure, and for you and him to make sure people have what they need.


----------



## Normaedern

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my one nephew, a driver for Fed Exp, he drives a big truck, not the one that comes to your house, went off in a ditch in Amish country in Pa. He waited over 8 hrs. for a tow truck and the Amish came and dug and dug and got the truck up with tractors. That will be a story to remember for sure of good people in a bad storm. This is Christopher's baby brother. I think he should have been in a parking lot like Kathy was.


That was so kind of them and makes a lovely story
:thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> I can assure you that I am a lot less stressed than a week ago!


~~~Good news!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend where the wind is making things worse than they really are. Seth is here today he stayed over so he could watch the Super Bowl. We are spending the day watching Doctor Who and races.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Hugs for everyone. Healing energy to those on need. Pleased stay safe all those that have to be out in this weather, especially our loved ones driving trucks.


Good afternoon,Caren. Didn't quite see this until after noon!
Perfect day for a lovely coffee with you.
The flooring and steps are beautiful. Love the Natural wood.
Junek


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Showed these pics to my DD and she said "that's insane!".....I agree! I was joking when I said I couldn't see the car before....I could see the shape but goodness gracious that is a lot of snow. Hope you and yours have zero reason to go out in it.


~~~zero reasons! :thumbup: :thumbup: mail truck is still stuck...
but my stash is "sufficient" to keep me entertained! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> Morning. Yesterday in bed all day, didn't even knit. Think today is better and hoping to even walk Maya.
> Julie, hope repairs go quickly and you can be all moved in soon.


So sorry you're not feeling well, Joy. Please don't push yourself and make matters worse!
Junek


----------



## machriste

Hi all,

Watched the Super Bowl to the end--it was one of the best football games I've ever seen. Disappointed Seattle didn't win it. Wondered why the bad play was called near the end. Did some knitting during the game and finally finished the fronts for the cardigan I've been working on for far too long. Got a lesson in casting on and knitting the first weird rows for an infinity scarf from DD#1. She also referred me to a good YouTube Cat Bordo (?) video that I think will be helpful when i decide to try one of those scarves. The panna cotta was well received--especially by almost-4 yr. DGS.

I could go to my watercolor group this afternoon, but just haven't been in the mood lately.

Julie, I'm so glad you finally got your keys. Looks like there will still be some iffy times, but It will surely all work out for you. Your patience and open spirit are admirable. Here's to lemonade from lemons!!!


----------



## budasha

I'm sure you didn't expect to find damage to that extent. What a shame and you have been so looking forward to moving to your new digs. Hopefully Nasir will have all fixed quickly.



Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have the key- and I have had a look inside- all I can say is there is a lot of work to be done- I will be photographing and listing the problem areas tomorrow. Nasir has not actually seen inside himself, but told me there had been 14 people living there- there is some painting over that needs to be done promptly (offensive drawing), And a large hole in the passage wall to be fixed- but the painter will be coming in with some Gib board to fix that.


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> the house Phyllis and I bought had electric heat in the ceiling - each room had it's own thermostat - the bathroom was the warmest room in the house. but the rest of the house was also warm - bedrooms we kept cooler. I have no idea what she pays now but back then it was fairly cheap. --- sam


Ours was base board electric. Like yours, ours had a thermostat in each room. In those days M was still getting laid off at work. If we turned it up so we were warm, the bill was really high. And he doesn't believe in the budget payment plans, so I budgeted as best I could, going by what the companies said it would be if we paid the bills that way. And of course with little kids, there was lots of laundry to do, with electric dryer. In the summer I hung most clothes out to dry, unless we needed things in a hurry. The good thing about electric heat was I could close the bathroom door, turn up the heat, and give the kids a bath without worrying about them getting chilled.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> That IS ridiculous; how dangerous for the kids having to go to school with such conditions.


~~~My thoughts, too. Some coordination is needed! Student safety is the #1 concern for all schools. What purpose is served by signing in when the companion school is closed??? Someone is not thinking clearly! :roll: :roll:


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Bulldog, I was just talking with DH last night about your daughter and how she has suffered since that vacation and emergency trip home. Thank you for the compliment on my BO.:shock: Had to laugh as I figured out what you meant.:XD:
> 
> I laughed when I read about the BO too . I knew what she meant but it was still funny . I thought it just might have been an English saying 😃


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> with the wind chill it is to be close to zero in the morning - defiance county I think is at a level three snow emergency - yet the superintendent has not even delayed school - he always waits until morning - I think he has several screws loose. the wind is starting to pick up which will cause some lovely drifts out in the country. --- sam


I agree about the loose screws! Schools were closed here by 6:30pm. And we only had a level one! We weren't getting the wind and drifting yet. We still don't have much wind.

I had 2 of the grandsons this morning while mom went to an appointment, and darlings that they can be, kindly shoveled most of the driveway!


----------



## jknappva

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my one nephew, a driver for Fed Exp, he drives a big truck, not the one that comes to your house, went off in a ditch in Amish country in Pa. He waited over 8 hrs. for a tow truck and the Amish came and dug and dug and got the truck up with tractors. That will be a story to remember for sure of good people in a bad storm. This is Christopher's baby brother. I think he should have been in a parking lot like Kathy was.


Oh,Daralene, God bless those good people for digging your nephew out. Since you mentioned that he was also a truck driver, I've been including him in my prayers for safe traveling!! I would like to think my small prayer might have helped.
I'm delighted he's all right!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> we had each room on it's own thermostat and were always warm and this was in a tri-level also. I don't think they do it anymore though. --- sam


I don't know either. Of course, the builder that built ours was a crook anyway. Found that out after we bought it, tho we were not the first owners. So we probably didn't have the best insulation. And I know the windows leaked cold air. I sometimes put plastic over them.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> QUICK! Knit that fool a hat and throw it out the window to him!!! Better yet....hang a sign out your window saying knit hats for sale!!!!


~~~If I could crochet I might have done just that! Thought about it! :lol: :lol:


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh yes...that is the next phase...a wonderful collection of chairs in the parking spaces. I've seen some really nice ones, too! One of Chicago's most cherished traditions. What a city!
> 
> Right now, I see a "real" problem...a national "traditon" is at risk.....the mail truck is stuck! I hope it is not carrying my latest yarn order! :lol:


LOL!! You know the most important mail items!
Junek


----------



## Bonnie7591

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my one nephew, a driver for Fed Exp, he drives a big truck, not the one that comes to your house, went off in a ditch in Amish country in Pa. He waited over 8 hrs. for a tow truck and the Amish came and dug and dug and got the truck up with tractors. That will be a story to remember for sure of good people in a bad storm. This is Christopher's baby brother. I think he should have been in a parking lot like Kathy was.


I didn't think the Amish used anything but horses.
Hope he has safe travels


----------



## Sorlenna

Wow, Julie--14 people in one house is a lot! It's a wonder there's not more damage, considering. But hopefully it will all be settled and repaired in a reasonable time and you will soon be getting in to your new place at your own speed.

Carol, I chuckle at the "car drama" in the snow (though it can be dangerous, I know, I still find it stunning that people actually try to go out in it). I feel for the mail carriers and truck drivers this time of year, though. They are under a lot of pressure but it's so tricky to drive.

I finished another couple of chunky hats last night during the game--not really into watching so needed something to do. They're very simple and still need embellishments, so hoping to get that done today at some point. I'll have to look through my "doodad" box to see what's in there. 

Healing thoughts to all in need--will this crud bug ever go away?! What a winter!


----------



## cmaliza

jknappva said:


> Some of these school superintendents are idiots. They should cancel schools the night before when the weather is so bad!
> Junek


~~~Especially when parents may have to make alternative child care arrangements.


----------



## kehinkle

Well, I survived the great snow storm. Woke up to sunny sky but 6°f. Up to 19° now. Lila finally took a walk but held her front paw up like it was hurt. Picked her up, found some clear pavement and she finally tinkled. She went over 24 hrs not going as she wouldn't go in the snow off on the pad. She is now sleeping in the sun. 
Seriously thinking of driving home. I guess another storm is on its way for Wednesday. Need to call to see if I can get in the driveway. I can always accept a load if they send me one.
Couldn't believe how many were out last night. Watched one idiot slide all over the parking lot then get stuck. Guess he was picking up an employee.
Caren, room is coming along nicely. Julie, I hope your faith in your friend pans out. Insist on the deadbolt and other lock.
Off to fill up, call my DD2 and head towards home.
Carole, did I miss your birthday? If so, happy birthday.

Kathy


----------



## budasha

At last -- I'm caught up. It's so bad here that our snow plows didn't even come today. They're usually here before 7 a.m., sometimes as early as 4 a.m. There won't be any mail delivery today either...at least, no bills today.


----------



## Bonnie7591

tami_ohio said:


> Ours was base board electric. Like yours, ours had a thermostat in each room. In those days M was still getting laid off at work. If we turned it up so we were warm, the bill was really high. And he doesn't believe in the budget payment plans, so I budgeted as best I could, going by what the companies said it would be if we paid the bills that way. And of course with little kids, there was lots of laundry to do, with electric dryer. In the summer I hung most clothes out to dry, unless we needed things in a hurry. The good thing about electric heat was I could close the bathroom door, turn up the heat, and give the kids a bath without worrying about them getting chilled.


We have an electric heater in our bathroom, doesn't get used much but is nice if there are furnace problems or in summer when it's cool & damp to warm up just the bathroom


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> I couldn't think what my 4 would be but then I saw it and the fireworks went off. I'm joining Purple and I'll bring with.


~~~I missed this one....love it! I'm with you!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Well I have the key- and I have had a look inside- all I can say is there is a lot of work to be done- I will be photographing and listing the problem areas tomorrow. Nasir has not actually seen inside himself, but told me there had been 14 people living there- there is some painting over that needs to be done promptly (offensive drawing), And a large hole in the passage wall to be fixed- but the painter will be coming in with some Gib board to fix that.


Well I am glad you have the key, and have seen inside. I hope this doesn't set you back moving out of your current house.


----------



## vabchnonnie

The Amish. Mennonite do have tractors, however NO pneumatic tires on them. They are Steel with steel treads. Do you think my leaving this computer on all day is causing my power bill to increase? The wind is very strong, one would think we are having a nor'easter. Don't know if weather alerts are on or not, no rain at the moment. will leave for a couple minutes to cook pasta, back soon...sharon


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my one nephew, a driver for Fed Exp, he drives a big truck, not the one that comes to your house, went off in a ditch in Amish country in Pa. He waited over 8 hrs. for a tow truck and the Amish came and dug and dug and got the truck up with tractors. That will be a story to remember for sure of good people in a bad storm. This is Christopher's baby brother. I think he should have been in a parking lot like Kathy was.


~~~SO glad he finally got rescued! Thankful for generous folks.
:thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Normaedern said:


> It is quite a saga! The snow is definately saying stay in and knit
> 
> :thumbup:


~~~I'm listening! :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> It has been fun hasn't it? HArd to belive that so many are out in such terrible weather. But I guess if you are out you need to get back.
> Is this worse thatn the super storm that was meant to happen last week? It's a totally different area isn't it? My US and Canada geography is slowly improving as a result of the KTP! Only slowly mind you, geography was never a strong point.


Yes, this is a totally different area. The storm last week was caused by the gulf stream. This is coming from the west. It has pretty much quit snowing where I am. M is finishing clearing the driveway now. He isn't too happy that the boys (probably the youngest) put a lot of the snow that was shoveled, on top of the Mongo Pine bush we have in front of the house. There was enough snow on it from snowing, without them/him piling it on, so more weight to cause possible breakage.


----------



## cmaliza

cmaliza said:


> ~~~zero reasons! :thumbup: :thumbup: mail truck is still stuck...
> but my stash is "sufficient" to keep me entertained! :lol: :lol:


~~~Ahhhh....here comes a HUGE tow truck..coming backwards down the street.....oops...he seems to be a bit stuck! IS this a comedy of errors or what??? :XD: :XD:

~~~AAA to the rescue....the mail is on the move again! Tradtion preserved...."neither snow nor sleet, nor gloom of night"....or something like that! :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Kehinkle, It sure is miserable out there. Hope you are still safe. There was a little break in the snow but expected total of up to 15 in. on top of the 7" here and -10 to -15f wind chill. The news said people are still driving too fast for the road conditions. I'm glad if we need something we are just around the corner from a huge grocery store. Woke up at 5:30am and saw that DH had left the garbage can & recycling in the middle of the driveway for collection. I knew the fellow would be coming to plow the driveway but I wasn't about to go out in that howling wind and move things or wake him up, so watched and the fellow got out of his truck and moved them for us. Funny how people with genius IQ's can miss the simplest things like it's snowing so I'd better leave room for the fellow to pow the driveway. :XD: :XD: :XD: Guess that's why people marry their opposites, so we can cover more territory. ;-) I did let him know so that perhaps next time.....
> 
> Started on the socks again so that my two of different yarns will have a match.
> 
> Tami, I definitely want one of those food vacuum packs. Have a second hand one that only works when it wants. :roll: They keep food so fresh and that is something that it saves food from freezer burn. Pays for itself.
> 
> Julie, Sounds like you have things well organized for the helpers. Wonderful that they are having a plumber come so that whatever is wrong that way will be fixed. Perhaps before I post this I will see that you have the keys.
> 
> Cmaliza, Glad you are indoors watching the drama on the street. Just read about your incident with the infinity scarf. :shock: How awful to have that happen...Now that is knitting heartbreak. You know how I said knitting is therapy on a stick, well perhaps in this case "Shock Therapy." That must have been quite a shock when that fellow hit your car, rolled, and kept running. Things like this can even cause a heart attack. No wonder you still see & hear it.
> 
> Tami, The Paleo diet helps the body to calm down immune system response. It is possible that there would even be an improvement in the condition if there is an interest in the diet. My sisters both have immune system conditions, as do I.
> 
> Putting things in a safe place and not finding them. What, me. :XD: :XD: :XD: Shall I join the crowd.  Guilty for sure.
> 
> Rookie, Not a nice trip for sure and I really understand the white-knuckles. Glad you are safe now but if Kathy is sitting still I can't imagine traveling in that.
> 
> Bulldog, I was just talking with DH last night about your daughter and how she has suffered since that vacation and emergency trip home. Thank you for the compliment on my BO.:shock: Had to laugh as I figured out what you meant.:XD:
> 
> Pacer, Can't imagine having to manage the roads at the times you do when they aren't plowed in weather like this. Those are some drifts. I'm not going out but I know you have no choice. Glad you are still on here posting as that means you are ok. You would think this storm would be worn out before it reached us, but Noooooo.


I do like my vacuum sealer. When we buy our meat from the butcher in bulk, it comes vacuum packed. When I buy a lot on sale at the grocery store, we vacuum pack it. I have also been known to vacuum pack my yarn! Worked great on the train to CA. I took enough yarn to knit a sweater, vacuum packed in single skeins.

My niece is following the diet that was prescribed, and is much much better.


----------



## tami_ohio

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my one nephew, a driver for Fed Exp, he drives a big truck, not the one that comes to your house, went off in a ditch in Amish country in Pa. He waited over 8 hrs. for a tow truck and the Amish came and dug and dug and got the truck up with tractors. That will be a story to remember for sure of good people in a bad storm. This is Christopher's baby brother. I think he should have been in a parking lot like Kathy was.


I am glad that the Amish managed to get your nephew dug out and back on the road.


----------



## iamsam

most definitely - and I have a ball doing it. --- sam



darowil said:


> And to keep us supplied


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Oh,Daralene, God bless those good people for digging your nephew out. Since you mentioned that he was also a truck driver, I've been including him in my prayers for safe traveling!! I would like to think my small prayer might have helped.
> I'm delighted he's all right!
> Junek


June, I am SURE your small prayer helped!


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:
 

> ~~~If I could crochet I might have done just that! Thought about it! :lol: :lol:


I can teach you! Of course, it won't be in time to help the shoveler, but still!


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think the Amish used anything but horses.
> Hope he has safe travels


They may have been Mennonites. They are allowed to use tractors, but can't have rubber tires. And some of the more liberal orders even allow them to drive cars.


----------



## iamsam

if you have a good sweeper and don't mind sweeping every day or twice a day as Heidi sometimes does - carpet is the way to go. however - pushing a sweeper totally looses my air - I have little strength in my arms anymore - so hardwood was the way to go for me - I can push a swifter and also my robot loves hardwood and does a good job picking up. I think I would go with the hardwood if you can. it does mean you need to dust a little more often but that is not too hard. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Mostly things that can be put right with a good Agent, which Nasir assures me he will be- he brought up again how long we have been friends. With Jenny and Rick's help this morning (later) I will get the items listed for him. One thing that does concern me is there is no lock on the laundry- and my machine is valuable- I will be asking if I can get a lock fitted, and a deadlock hopefully for the back door- presently it is just a Yale lock. The tiles on the hearth he will do himself- a job I know he is quite capable of doing- having watched him build the Pizza Oven, back in the days when he survived by selling Kebabs and Pizzas. He is wondering about covering the iron marks in the carpets with rugs- I am actually wondering if I would prefer wood floors- because of the Ringo fluff issue! But we can discuss that when he comes to do the tiling.


----------



## tami_ohio

Bonnie7591 said:


> We have an electric heater in our bathroom, doesn't get used much but is nice if there are furnace problems or in summer when it's cool & damp to warm up just the bathroom


We have one too, and it gets used a lot this time of year, as part of the floor is over the garage, and isn't heated.


----------



## iamsam

I would push for deadbolts on both back door and front door. why do you want to lock the laundry room? is it not part of the house? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I am hopeful all will be well!


----------



## machriste

Julie, consider carefully your landlord's idea about covering problems in the carpets with rugs. Loose rugs are an invitation to tripping and falls which none of us needs!!!


----------



## PurpleFi

Cashmeregma said:


> I couldn't think what my 4 would be but then I saw it and the fireworks went off. I'm joining Purple and I'll bring with.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> The Amish. Mennonite do have tractors, however NO pneumatic tires on them. They are Steel with steel treads. Do you think my leaving this computer on all day is causing my power bill to increase? The wind is very strong, one would think we are having a nor'easter. Don't know if weather alerts are on or not, no rain at the moment. will leave for a couple minutes to cook pasta, back soon...sharon


Keeping the computer on all day should not increase your electric bill to increase dramatically. Have you lived in this apt. very long? I think if you have, and the bill is comparably higher, I would contact the power company and question why it is so much higher.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> Really! I sure hope they have a true emergency to be chancing gettin Not that I wish an emergency on anyone but where is the common sense? At least you have entertainment!
> g out in that.


Not emergencies for the most part apparently. Our insurance man wanted to come over today and we would have to go out and get something notarized today. I stopped him and DH by saying I was not going out today. It can wait. Not safe out there at all. However, if they are out there long enough they may become an emergency.


----------



## iamsam

I love cabbage and this sounds really good. one could always throw in some diced spam. --- sam



budasha said:


> You asked for my cabbage soup recipe. Here it is:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Normaedern said:


> That was so kind of them and makes a lovely story
> :thumbup:


I agree and being stuck out there for 8 hrs. in this weather would certainly make one very thankful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~zero reasons! :thumbup: :thumbup: mail truck is still stuck...
> but my stash is "sufficient" to keep me entertained! :lol: :lol:


Oh, I thought you meant my nephew, but you meant on your street. Wow, that is bad Carol but what fun to watch.


----------



## iamsam

you could call them "free form" bagels. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering with bagels if you could even just shape them and bake them??? Sam has the right pan. :wink:


----------



## RookieRetiree

Cashmeregma said:


> Cmaliza, Took me a while to see that car. What a lovely birthday gift and it will last quite a while. What fun watching all the street drama. Not nearly as much going on out in the suburbs. Who needs tv if they can see all you do looking out the window. My mom would love it there. Hope you have a garage.
> 
> OH Joy, I remember that time you made it to the school and it was cancelled. Glad you got notification on time for this storm. Nuts in the garage, sounds like they have a storage room.:lol: It is no fun having critters in your walls let alone your food. If you have hickory nut trees, you will have critters.
> 
> Bonnie, Workshop time...I know it will be great. I might join late, just haven't been getting out with the cold I had and now the storm. I'll check in with you if I join. If I can't do it now I will do it later, like I am doing with Darowil's 2 socks on 2 circulars.
> 
> Sam, Perhaps in your next life you will be a Chef.;-)
> 
> Rookie, How nice of your DH to make sure others are ok, clear their walks and yours. A good man for sure, and for you and him to make sure people have what they need.


We were very young and DS was 2 years old at the time we moved in and the neighborhood people became honorary grandparents and aunts and uncles and they helped us out a lot by watching the kids when we needed to go out unexpectedly and since DH worked 12 hours shifts and 2nd and 3rd shift work for so many years, he wasn't around much and the neighbors all made sure to look out for me and the kids. We've just all taken care of each other.


----------



## iamsam

no - no diabetes - I took a picture of my leg - will post it later. --- sam



budasha said:


> Sam, have you been checked for diabetes? My dad was diabetic and whenever he injured himself, it always took longer to heal. I hope that's not so in your case.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh my, I do so wish Nasir had seen it and had the offensive drawing covered, but then you wouldn't have your key yet. All this can be fixed and you will be rid of that old rental agent's assistant. May you get rid of the old spirits and add your special artist touch to this place. It will slowly become yours and we know that will be special.


And not long to go now and we will make the list of things to do! There is only one way- up!


----------



## Cashmeregma

jknappva said:


> Oh,Daralene, God bless those good people for digging your nephew out. Since you mentioned that he was also a truck driver, I've been including him in my prayers for safe traveling!! I would like to think my small prayer might have helped.
> I'm delighted he's all right!
> Junek


Thanks for that June. His sister and her husband are truck drivers for Federal Express. They now own their own trucks, his sister and her husband that is. As you know, their brother, Christopher, is no longer able to drive since the brain aneurysm.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Just remember my bad tumble from rugs on the floor. At our age we don't want things tripping us up if this is something you feel ok about bringing up.


Rug on carpet is possibly safer.


----------



## iamsam

the amish are the epitome of "good neighbors" - I am surprised they had tractors though - I would have thought a horse team maybe. just glad he was not hurt. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my one nephew, a driver for Fed Exp, he drives a big truck, not the one that comes to your house, went off in a ditch in Amish country in Pa. He waited over 8 hrs. for a tow truck and the Amish came and dug and dug and got the truck up with tractors. That will be a story to remember for sure of good people in a bad storm. This is Christopher's baby brother. I think he should have been in a parking lot like Kathy was.


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Good news!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thanks , re: my stress levels!


----------



## iamsam

have you pulled that kitchen rug yet daralene? dr. sam says it is quite necessary for you to do so immediately. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Just remember my bad tumble from rugs on the floor. At our age we don't want things tripping us up if this is something you feel ok about bringing up.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

NanaCaren said:


> Our school waits to the last minute to delay or cancel, it is ridiculous every school district around us is closed or hada delay. Not us, Michael had to go to school for 10 minutes to sign in and say he was there. He goes to culinsry class in the morning it was canceled but, he still had to go to the school. With wind chill this morning it was -30c/-22f. There are drifts on the main roads covering straight across. My road is drifted in not planning ongoing out today unless it stops.


Your school is ridiculous-- why did he have to sign in? That is really dumb.

Cmaliza, your street looks horrid-- good day to knit and read or maybe bake something. I think I'm with Julie, like the heat a bit better.

I had to go out because I was presenting to the county commissioners about the 9 programs they help fund (I'm chair of the group that oversees the funds). It went well, they seem to understand how important the programs are. New commis is a very young fellow and he took notes! That's a good thing.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't think the Amish used anything but horses.
> Hope he has safe travels


I'll ask my sister. I know my other sister has daughters married into the Mennonites and they have modern and traditional Mennonites. She said some are stricter than the Modern Amish and so it seems to vary. Wonder too if it is Amish country with a combination of Amish with shovels and regular people. My family live in Mennonite country and not everyone there is Mennonite, although a large per centage is.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Caren - thanks for the coffee -- I like the way the room and steps are coming together. I'm staying put too....no reason to go out.

Daralene - so glad your nephew is safe and hope the truck is okay too...there sure were a lot of spin outs and people off the road on our way home. It really got worse after we got home so we picked the best 2 hour window of time to leave the cottage and head home. I'll write more about the cottage and the lake area later.

Carol...have fun watching out at your street drama---it just may get getter as we get more snow on Wednesday and Thursday.

Kathy - stay safe -- it may be fun to just hunker down for awhile.


----------



## iamsam

baseboard was and is still the most expensive kind of heat you can have unless you walls are a foot thick with insulation. I was surprised how well the ceiling heat kept our house warm - there were never any cold spots. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Ours was base board electric. Like yours, ours had a thermostat in each room. In those days M was still getting laid off at work. If we turned it up so we were warm, the bill was really high. And he doesn't believe in the budget payment plans, so I budgeted as best I could, going by what the companies said it would be if we paid the bills that way. And of course with little kids, there was lots of laundry to do, with electric dryer. In the summer I hung most clothes out to dry, unless we needed things in a hurry. The good thing about electric heat was I could close the bathroom door, turn up the heat, and give the kids a bath without worrying about them getting chilled.


----------



## KateB

Gweniepooh said:


> QUICK! Knit that fool a hat and throw it out the window to him!!! Better yet....hang a sign out your window saying knit hats for sale!!!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Watched the Super Bowl to the end--it was one of the best football games I've ever seen. Disappointed Seattle didn't win it. Wondered why the bad play was called near the end. Did some knitting during the game and finally finished the fronts for the cardigan I've been working on for far too long. Got a lesson in casting on and knitting the first weird rows for an infinity scarf from DD#1. She also referred me to a good YouTube Cat Bordo (?) video that I think will be helpful when i decide to try one of those scarves. The panna cotta was well received--especially by almost-4 yr. DGS.
> 
> I could go to my watercolor group this afternoon, but just haven't been in the mood lately.
> 
> Julie, I'm so glad you finally got your keys. Looks like there will still be some iffy times, but It will surely all work out for you. Your patience and open spirit are admirable. Here's to lemonade from lemons!!!


I am looking forward to that one, too. I will have less room than I had thought but with trees on dwarfing stock that should not cause a problem. Next door at the back has a peach tree- but I don't think they will be very juicy this year with the drought! The less room means less grass to keep cut.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> the amish are the epitome of "good neighbors" - I am surprised they had tractors though - I would have thought a horse team maybe. just glad he was not hurt. --- sam


I'm checking on that. My sisters and mom live in Mennonite country and they aren't Mennonite, so perhaps an Englisher had a tractor. My brother lives further south in Amish country and he isn't Amish, but he would help them dig someone out. I would have thought they wouldn't have a tractor too. I'm imagining that it is a combination.


----------



## iamsam

pictures when you are finished please. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Wow, Julie--14 people in one house is a lot! It's a wonder there's not more damage, considering. But hopefully it will all be settled and repaired in a reasonable time and you will soon be getting in to your new place at your own speed.
> 
> Carol, I chuckle at the "car drama" in the snow (though it can be dangerous, I know, I still find it stunning that people actually try to go out in it). I feel for the mail carriers and truck drivers this time of year, though. They are under a lot of pressure but it's so tricky to drive.
> 
> I finished another couple of chunky hats last night during the game--not really into watching so needed something to do. They're very simple and still need embellishments, so hoping to get that done today at some point. I'll have to look through my "doodad" box to see what's in there.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need--will this crud bug ever go away?! What a winter!


----------



## Lurker 2

budasha said:


> I'm sure you didn't expect to find damage to that extent. What a shame and you have been so looking forward to moving to your new digs. Hopefully Nasir will have all fixed quickly.


It was a shock , but I was not totally surprised. I am pretty sure there will not be problems with the fixing.


----------



## iamsam

your computer is not running up your electric bill - mine is rarely turned off. --- sam --- are you leaving lights on - is your television on with no one watching it - these things will run your bill up. I usually have only one light on at night - behind the couch so I can knit and watch tv. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> The Amish. Mennonite do have tractors, however NO pneumatic tires on them. They are Steel with steel treads. Do you think my leaving this computer on all day is causing my power bill to increase? The wind is very strong, one would think we are having a nor'easter. Don't know if weather alerts are on or not, no rain at the moment. will leave for a couple minutes to cook pasta, back soon...sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

Sorlenna said:


> Wow, Julie--14 people in one house is a lot! It's a wonder there's not more damage, considering. But hopefully it will all be settled and repaired in a reasonable time and you will soon be getting in to your new place at your own speed.
> 
> Carol, I chuckle at the "car drama" in the snow (though it can be dangerous, I know, I still find it stunning that people actually try to go out in it). I feel for the mail carriers and truck drivers this time of year, though. They are under a lot of pressure but it's so tricky to drive.
> 
> I finished another couple of chunky hats last night during the game--not really into watching so needed something to do. They're very simple and still need embellishments, so hoping to get that done today at some point. I'll have to look through my "doodad" box to see what's in there.
> 
> Healing thoughts to all in need--will this crud bug ever go away?! What a winter!


More help coming Wednesday afternoon- as they say many hands make light work! 
While we are saying 'What a Summer!'


----------



## iamsam

do they still use the steel wheels - they did when I was growing up but thought they were illegal since they really chew up the road when you need to drive on it from field to field. at least you didn't need to worry about a flat. --- sam



vabchnonnie said:


> The Amish. Mennonite do have tractors, however NO pneumatic tires on them. They are Steel with steel treads. Do you think my leaving this computer on all day is causing my power bill to increase? The wind is very strong, one would think we are having a nor'easter. Don't know if weather alerts are on or not, no rain at the moment. will leave for a couple minutes to cook pasta, back soon...sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Well, I survived the great snow storm. Woke up to sunny sky but 6°f. Up to 19° now. Lila finally took a walk but held her front paw up like it was hurt. Picked her up, found some clear pavement and she finally tinkled. She went over 24 hrs not going as she wouldn't go in the snow off on the pad. She is now sleeping in the sun.
> Seriously thinking of driving home. I guess another storm is on its way for Wednesday. Need to call to see if I can get in the driveway. I can always accept a load if they send me one.
> Couldn't believe how many were out last night. Watched one idiot slide all over the parking lot then get stuck. Guess he was picking up an employee.
> Caren, room is coming along nicely. Julie, I hope your faith in your friend pans out. Insist on the deadbolt and other lock.
> Off to fill up, call my DD2 and head towards home.
> Carole, did I miss your birthday? If so, happy birthday.
> 
> Kathy


I will be, can't afford to have anything go wrong with my washing machine or drier.


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Well I am glad you have the key, and have seen inside. I hope this doesn't set you back moving out of your current house.


No, I will still go ahead!


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO glad he finally got rescued! Thankful for generous folks.
> :thumbup:


me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Ok, this is funny, Sis says they might have been Mennonite, but it is Pa., Amish country. I'm sure nephew didn't ask them whether they were M or A. She told me there is a branch of Mennonites that can use a tractor for farming but can't drive a car, so he drives his tractor all over town when he needs to do something. Then there's the modern ones that I can't tell from anyone else, they dress modest but regular clothes. My niece's MIL even had on bermuda shorts and drove a really expensive car. :shock: Their home is way nicer than ours as far as being solidly built and they have electricity and a swimming pool & niece's DH went to College on a basketball scholarship, while in the same town there is a farmer with no electricity and his children don't go past 8th grade. (I think it's 8th grade.) I'm not an expert on this, just quoting and what I've seen.


----------



## iamsam

rug on carpet is a definite tripping hazard - we don't want you in a cast from broken bones. go for hardwood. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Rug on carpet is possibly safer.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> if you have a good sweeper and don't mind sweeping every day or twice a day as Heidi sometimes does - carpet is the way to go. however - pushing a sweeper totally looses my air - I have little strength in my arms anymore - so hardwood was the way to go for me - I can push a swifter and also my robot loves hardwood and does a good job picking up. I think I would go with the hardwood if you can. it does mean you need to dust a little more often but that is not too hard. --- sam


I will discuss it with Nasir- partly will depend on whether the boards are laid close or with a gap- with a gap would definitely be better for carpet.


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I missed this one....love it! I'm with you!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

cmaliza said:


> ~~~SO glad he finally got rescued! Thankful for generous folks.
> :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I would push for deadbolts on both back door and front door. why do you want to lock the laundry room? is it not part of the house? --- sam


I was thinking so, the laundry is outside the back door- not locked at all. NZ used to be a safe place, back in 1956 -7 no-one in the country locked their doors- not that way now!


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Julie, consider carefully your landlord's idea about covering problems in the carpets with rugs. Loose rugs are an invitation to tripping and falls which none of us needs!!!


Point taken!


----------



## Cashmeregma

tami_ohio said:


> I do like my vacuum sealer. When we buy our meat from the butcher in bulk, it comes vacuum packed. When I buy a lot on sale at the grocery store, we vacuum pack it. I have also been known to vacuum pack my yarn! Worked great on the train to CA. I took enough yarn to knit a sweater, vacuum packed in single skeins.
> 
> My niece is following the diet that was prescribed, and is much much better.


So glad she is doing much better. :thumbup:


----------



## martina

Lurker 2 said:


> I don't think you need to worry for me Rookie.


Many of us worry for you Julie, and pray for good things for you.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> if you have a good sweeper and don't mind sweeping every day or twice a day as Heidi sometimes does - carpet is the way to go. however - pushing a sweeper totally looses my air - I have little strength in my arms anymore - so hardwood was the way to go for me - I can push a swifter and also my robot loves hardwood and does a good job picking up. I think I would go with the hardwood if you can. it does mean you need to dust a little more often but that is not too hard. --- sam


I would like hardwood instead of carpet. Much cleaner.


----------



## iamsam

they have to go until they are 16. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Ok, this is funny, Sis says they might have been Mennonite, but it is Pa., Amish country. I'm sure nephew didn't ask them whether they were M or A. She told me there is a branch of Mennonites that can use a tractor for farming but can't drive a car, so he drives his tractor all over town when he needs to do something. Then there's the modern ones that I can't tell from anyone else, they dress modest but regular clothes. My niece's MIL even had on bermuda shorts and drove a really expensive car. :shock: Their home is way nicer than ours as far as being solidly built and they have electricity and a swimming pool & nieces DH went to College on a basketball scholarship, while in the same town there is a farmer with no electricity and his children don't go past 8th grade. (I think it's 8th grade.) I'm not an expert on this, just quoting and what I've seen.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> rug on carpet is a definite tripping hazard - we don't want you in a cast from broken bones. go for hardwood. --- sam


ok!


----------



## Lurker 2

martina said:


> Many of us worry for you Julie, and pray for good things for you.


Thanks Martina! How are things going for your sister? Any idea yet when you will move?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> Rug on carpet is possibly safer.


No, not in my experience. Have had some flying through the air at mom's apartment when she had rugs on carpet, but it is your place, not ours. Just sharing so you will know. I took a flying leap there and I've seen mom with her foot under the rug instead of on it and that's ripe for a fall.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> I'll ask my sister. I know my other sister has daughters married into the Mennonites and they have modern and traditional Mennonites. She said some are stricter than the Modern Amish and so it seems to vary. Wonder too if it is Amish country with a combination of Amish with shovels and regular people. My family live in Mennonite country and not everyone there is Mennonite, although a large per centage is.


We lived in an area with quite a few Mennonites and they were more progressive--they followed some of the traditions (the women did not cut their hair or wear pants and they did not dance), but they had cars and modern appliances in their homes. I think it does vary quite a bit by area.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> No, not in my experience. Have had some flying through the air at mom's apartment when she had rugs on carpet, but it is your place, not ours. Just sharing so you will know. I took a flying leap there and I've seen mom with her foot under the rug instead of on it and that's ripe for a fall.


point made!


----------



## Sorlenna

thewren said:


> pictures when you are finished please. --- sam


That is the plan--waiting on the plumber today (same old tree root issue) and have a few more hours of work today but hope to get them done up tonight!


----------



## iamsam

all caught up so now I can go get a shower - midafternoon - what has happened to the day? no school today - I have an idea the country roads are well drifted. we are to get more snow Wednesday and Thursday - friends plowed out our driveway so we can get in and out - the road we live on is a direct route from the turnpike to u.s. route 24 and route 3o so it is well kept. think gary jut took lexi to work.

I have close to a foot of snow in my dog yard - very funny watching hickory - she has trouble finding a blace to pee and poo - she can smell anything even if she runs her nose under the snow. 

gary came this morning and dug a path for me to their back door - cleaned of the porch and steps - bright sun - warm enough to melt and dry the porch and stairs and Heidi's back stoop. even some bare spots on the driveway. --- sam


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Sorlenna said:


> We lived in an area with quite a few Mennonites and they were more progressive--they followed some of the traditions (the women did not cut their hair or wear pants and they did not dance), but they had cars and modern appliances in their homes. I think it does vary quite a bit by area.


Can also vary within an area, depending on their particular form of the religion. Where my daughter teaches, there are 2 versions of M and one of A so you see horse and buggy as well as M women driving cars. Many of the kids quit school after 8th grade.


----------



## Sorlenna

Cashmeregma said:


> No, not in my experience. Have had some flying through the air at mom's apartment when she had rugs on carpet, but it is your place, not ours. Just sharing so you will know. I took a flying leap there and I've seen mom with her foot under the rug instead of on it and that's ripe for a fall.


We have rugs on carpet and they are fine until the back starts to wear out, and then they tend to slide. I've got two or three now that need replacing or 'refreshing' with the rubber backing. May be a project for spring when it's warm enough they'll dry fast.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> point made!


Yes, it is your place Julie, just want you to know while you have the possibility of doing things differently that any area rugs are a tripping hazard and especially as we age and falls cause more damage. Forewarned is better. Then you make Your choice.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> The Amish. Mennonite do have tractors, however NO pneumatic tires on them. They are Steel with steel treads. Do you think my leaving this computer on all day is causing my power bill to increase? The wind is very strong, one would think we are having a nor'easter. Don't know if weather alerts are on or not, no rain at the moment. will leave for a couple minutes to cook pasta, back soon...sharon


My tablet and laptop stay plugged in and they're just "sleeping" so basically they're still on. I think cooking and the refrigerator use so much more that I don't worry about them. I read somewhere that tv cable boxes really eat up electricity but they have to stay plugged in...at least here. Some things are a necessity!
Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Caren, That is so silly that he has to go in and report and then class isn't held???? Dangerous too. Those new steps are looking great.

Sassafrass, Sorry you had to spend the day in bed unless you just wanted to take the day off. Hope today is better for you.

Thanks for the cabbage soup recipe. I love it.

Julie, Not sure this would hold up to the boil as no gluten to hold it together. I wondered the same thing but figured that was why??

Sam, Thanks. I need two men to get the rug out and possibly three. It may be a while.

Kansas g-ma, Sounds like a worthwhile presentation. I'm impressed.

Rookie, Thanks. You know from being out there and Kathy too how bad it is. 

Julie, A peach tree...that is lovely. Will be beautiful blossoms in the Spring, which I know will be a long wait for you and possibly juicier next year.

Sorlenna, Plumbing problems are no fun. Hope they fix it.

Sam, Sounds like Heidi and Gary take good care of you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Yes, it is your place Julie, just want you to know while you have the possibility of doing things differently that any area rugs are a tripping hazard and especially as we age and falls cause more damage. Forewarned is better. Then you make Your choice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sam, you may very well be right. I'm no expert on this and Ohio might be different. What I looked up referred to Pa., but it is a Supreme Court ruling. It is possible what I heard about the farmer in Ohio with his children only gong to 8th grade was prior to any changes. Just repeating what I knew happened with the farmer and his children that my nephews helped by working on his farm. Here's something I looked up just as information and learning, as that's what I'm doing. I didn't know it was required they go till 16.

"As a result of this conflict between Amish parents and school authorities, dozens of parents were arrested and imprisoned in the early 1950's for refusing to send their children to consolidated elementary and high schools.

Eventually, Amish church leaders felt that the best way to stop their children from being forcibly enrolled in consolidated schools was to operate their own Amish schools.

Amish communities began to build one-room schools which students attended to the eighth grade. However, state law dictated compulsory attendance to the age of 15. This meant that Amish teenagers were required to spend a ninth grade in a public school. Needless to say, this upset a lot of the parents.

After several years of debate, Amish community leaders and public officials worked out a compromise. This compromise known as the Amish Vocational Program allows for Amish youth to attend a weekly vocational school at the age of 14 after completing the eight grade in their parochial school.

Held for three hours a week in an Amish home, an Amish teacher instructs the teenagers in practical vocational skills. Students are required to maintain a diary of their work activities throughout the week.

The right to maintain a community-based Amish education for their students was given full legal status by a landmark May 15, 1972 decision by the United States Supreme Court. In brief, the decision exempted Amish and related groups from state compulsory attendance laws beyond the eighth grade on the grounds that a conventional formal education provided by a certified high school interferes with the child's adolescent period of religious development."

Not sure if the Supreme Court makes it for all states or if the different states can vary under their ruling. I thought a Supreme Court ruling would be for all states?? And as I said, each group of Amish/Mennonite vary with my niece's DH going to college on a scholarship and this farm within 10 minutes of where he lives.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Caren, That is so silly that he has to go in and report and then class isn't held???? Dangerous too. Those new steps are looking great.
> 
> Sassafrass, Sorry you had to spend the day in bed unless you just wanted to take the day off. Hope today is better for you.
> 
> Thanks for the cabbage soup recipe. I love it.
> 
> Julie, Not sure this would hold up to the boil as no gluten to hold it together. I wondered the same thing but figured that was why??
> 
> Sam, Thanks. I need two men to get the rug out and possibly three. It may be a while.
> 
> Kansas g-ma, Sounds like a worthwhile presentation. I'm impressed.
> 
> Rookie, Thanks. You know from being out there and Kathy too how bad it is.
> 
> Julie, A peach tree...that is lovely. Will be beautiful blossoms in the Spring, which I know will be a long wait for you and possibly juicier next year.
> 
> Sorlenna, Plumbing problems are no fun. Hope they fix it.
> 
> Sam, Sounds like Heidi and Gary take good care of you.


I wonder if Caren has any ideas about this- being the gluten free expert, around here?

Edit- yes the blossoms should be lovely come spring- three seasons away!


----------



## budasha

Ditto.



tami_ohio said:


> I am glad that the Amish managed to get your nephew dug out and back on the road.


----------



## budasha

That would be good or even a ham bone.



thewren said:


> I love cabbage and this sounds really good. one could always throw in some diced spam. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> budasha said:
> 
> 
> 
> You asked for my cabbage soup recipe. Here it is:
Click to expand...


----------



## Pup lover

Bulldog said:


> Gwen, the cough comes randomly. Much better for the most part. I am just so tired. That seems to be the main problem now. I feel like I could sleep for 24 hours and still be tired. I am taking the B12 shots. Not much else to do.
> 
> We have our little grandkids for a few hours this afternoon I plan to get my shower shortly, have some lunch, then spend the rest of the day working on my last sock. I could have done had it finished but just haven't felt like it. I am going out when I have to but feel like it's just my body that is there. I am so tired of not feeling good.
> I have thrown four blood clots in my left leg now it wants to be tender for some reason. Haven't missed a blood thinner so will just watch it. Always something to keep it interesting.
> I need to ask for prayer for my sister. She has Dry Macular Degeneration of her eyes. Now she can only see out of her right eye. Vision is blurred in the left. The specialists think the dry is trying to turn into wet and are doing further testing. They are talking about shots in the eye. This is all breaking my heart. She has always been sister/mother to me. I would be lost without her.
> Off to get productive. I Love You To The Moon and Back
> Page 16


My DMIL gets shots in her eye for this and they have helped quite a bit. She goes every three months i believe. Says that she is numbed and doesn't feel anything during the shots. She reads constantly so they s are worth it for her.


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

thewren said:


> they have to go until they are 16. --- sam


When I taught in Erbsville just outside of Kitchener Ontario; 90% of the students were Menonite/ Amish. They took their children out of school on their 14th birthday even if it was just a week or so before graduation. They took advantage of an old Ontario law that is still on the books; wherein a child doesn't have to attend school after the age of 14 if they are needed to work at home. I believe this law was passed during the war when the men were overseas and was never rescinded . We also had a law during the draft that the oldest son in a family could not be drafted as they were needed to run the farms or otherwise tend to the family as part of the war effort. They ,of course, were allowed to volunteer.


----------



## budasha

Snow plow here at last...not that I should care, I'm not leaving the house today. 

Speaking of the house, I am in a townhouse. There are six of us connected and I am the second from the end. I have a microwave that is over the stove and there is a draft like you wouldn't believe coming from it. The cupboard above it is like a deep freeze. Does anyone else have a problem like this? I'm not sure who I should check with about this. Would it be an electrician...maybe no insulation? Right now, I have towels on top of the micro and one inside hoping it will stop the draft. Have to do something!


----------



## Gweniepooh

One way to deter squirrels is to put mothballs in the area they are getting in.


budasha said:


> Tim must be feeling a lot better if he can sit up and listen to his favourite music. Good news.
> 
> I never heard of flying squirrels infesting a house. Hope you can discourage them from coming back.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I'm getting an education today. Never knew how many different facts are out there and hadn't looked it up till now. I had accepted my sister's word though as true about the farmer's children not going after 8th grade but I sure couldn't discuss it other than knowing what she had said re: the Mennonites and school. According to this I think she was right. It's what the farmer did whether it was legal or not. All my niece's DH's best friends went to regular high school, not sure if they go after a certain age, but the stricter ones perhaps follow this:

This came up in an Ohio publication.
Published: 09/01/2014

PHOTOS

Amish Education
The Amish believe strongly in education, but only provide formal education through the eighth grade. They are exempt from state compulsory attendance beyond the eighth grade based on religious principles. Schooling concentrates on the basic reading, writing and math skills, along with vocational training and socialization in Amish history and values.


Many Amish communities provide parochial schools for their children. A local farmer or other landowner will donate land for a school house and the community will assist in building it. Most of the schools are governed by a local school board made up of parents of the children in attendance at that school. They take turns serving on the board. The board deals with issues such as providing remedial work for students who are learning disabled or mentally challenged. They step in to apply discipline to problems as they arise. They set salaries for the teachers and manage the other financial affairs of the school.

____________________________________________
Edit...Just got a text from my sister and she said that the only ones she knows that just sent their children to 8th grade were strict and raised Amish and then became Mennonite. Interesting. All of those raised Mennonite in her immediate area went till grade 12 and many to college. Have the feeling they have gotten as confusing as all of us different branches of Protestants. Take me, no church, then raised Pentecost, then Anglican, then Pentecost again, then Assembly of God. Quite a mix of cultural traditions and they have all changed too. When I was in Pentecost they wore no makeup at all and now some of them wear a whole lot and yet my aunt's church wears no makeup or jewelry. Guess I enjoy seeing all the differences and haven't bothered with facts, so this was quite an interesting day.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I have no idea. I've put it aside for a bit as I'm taking the Dreambird workshop Bonnie is teaching. LOL...must not be my day for knitting though...LOL....I've cast on and now already stumped....LOL. At this rate Bonnie may kick me out of the workshop....LOL...Bless her heart for taking this (and me) on. 


Cashmeregma said:


> Oh no, how does that happen and 11 of them. :x Good attitude though. :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Now Carol don't you go digging out the mail truck for your yarn!!!! LOL


cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh yes...that is the next phase...a wonderful collection of chairs in the parking spaces. I've seen some really nice ones, too! One of Chicago's most cherished traditions. What a city!
> 
> Right now, I see a "real" problem...a national "traditon" is at risk.....the mail truck is stuck! I hope it is not carrying my latest yarn order! :lol:


----------



## budasha

That makes me laugh. At our first house, the squirrels got into the roof and my DH stuffed the hole full of mothballs. The next morning, we found all the mothballs on the ground. The little critters tossed them all back out. We did have to get rid of them because they tried to eat through the drywall into the den.



Gweniepooh said:


> One way to deter squirrels is to put mothballs in the area they are getting in.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Gweniepooh said:


> I have no idea. I've put it aside for a bit as I'm taking the Dreambird workshop Bonnie is teaching. LOL...must not be my day for knitting though...LOL....I've cast on and now already stumped....LOL. At this rate Bonnie may kick me out of the workshop....LOL...Bless her heart for taking this (and me) on.


I think she would be thankful as it will help people who will be taking the workshop later, so thank you for any of your questions.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

jknappva said:


> My tablet and laptop stay plugged in and they're just "sleeping" so basically they're still on. I think cooking and the refrigerator use so much more that I don't worry about them. I read somewhere that tv cable boxes really eat up electricity but they have to stay plugged in...at least here. Some things are a necessity!
> Junek


Vabchnonnie, do you leave anything plugged in even when not using it? Many years ago we had really high electric bills and I talked to a power co employee about it. He asked if I left my electric skillet plugged in, sure did, that was causing the problem. I don't remember the explanation, but amounted to "ghost usage" that anything that normally heated could draw power even when not in use. I've also read that leaving your phone recharger plugged in can pull power. I guess I would suggest unplugging anything you can (not refrig!) unless you are using it.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

budasha said:


> Snow plow here at last...not that I should care, I'm not leaving the house today.
> 
> Speaking of the house, I am in a townhouse. There are six of us connected and I am the second from the end. I have a microwave that is over the stove and there is a draft like you wouldn't believe coming from it. The cupboard above it is like a deep freeze. Does anyone else have a problem like this? I'm not sure who I should check with about this. Would it be an electrician...maybe no insulation? Right now, I have towels on top of the micro and one inside hoping it will stop the draft. Have to do something!


Not electrician, try a carpenter or building mgr.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Budasha, I don't get the draft coming in the microwave but when I take dishes or cups out of the cupboards they are really cold.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Have to share this....DH just found a way to deter "sales" calls when they come in and ask for me. He just told someone calling from California that I died last week! He is such a nut case sometimes.


----------



## budasha

I guess I'll call the corporation and see what they have to say. I'm sure they were involved when the place was first built.



Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, I don't get the draft coming in the microwave but when I take dishes or cups out of the cupboards they are really cold.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to share this....DH just found a way to deter "sales" calls when they come in and ask for me. He just told someone calling from California that I died last week! He is such a nut case sometimes.


Please let us know if this works-- might be worth doing-- with a few sobs.


----------



## Swedenme

Cashmeregma said:


> Budasha, I don't get the draft coming in the microwave but when I take dishes or cups out of the cupboards they are really cold.


The cupboard under the sink is where the draught comes from in my kitchen , but there is an air brick ( not sure if that's right name for it )it's got a sort of vent with slats on that you can open or shut . But even when it's shut there is still a draught . I can feel it as soon as I open the cupboard x


----------



## Swedenme

Kansas g-ma said:


> Please let us know if this works-- might be worth doing-- with a few sobs.


Just tell them you have know money they soon leave


----------



## vabchnonnie

TO ALL OF YOU:Yes, I unplug ALL devices I don't use, except this computer, a clock, the door bell, dishwasher, lamp, maybe a few others. Don't see where I used something different this last month, but it was close to $15 more this time. Will watch it closely and see what happens. The prices here are really going up again, not good when income stays the same. I'm sure many of you know the story of living on fixed income, it can be a real challenge. I DID get my cooking done, am pleased about that; also took the rubbish out to the dumpster. Hopefully through my discipline, I can get a few more things done today. Have to go easy on this screen "tea", it takes my time away from other things. I'll get the hang of it soon, remember I'm NEW at this...Sharon


----------



## jheiens

budasha said:


> Tim must be feeling a lot better if he can sit up and listen to his favourite music. Good news.
> 
> I never heard of flying squirrels infesting a house. Hope you can discourage them from coming back.


Wonder if flying squirrels are smart enough to worry when this particular family of them doesn't show up at the next family gathering??? Maybe the word will gat around that this is not a good neighborhood to take up residence. grin

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens

Cashmeregma said:


> OH Joy, I remember that time you made it to the school and it was cancelled. Glad you got notification on time for this storm. Nuts in the garage, sounds like they have a storage room.:lol: It is no fun having critters in your walls let alone your food. If you have hickory nut trees, you will have critters.


We have no hickory trees in sight. If I knew where they were I would certainly be harvesting them in a heart beat.

Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam

no - you are probably right - when I taught in Indiana none of the amish boys made it all the way through. they might as well have not been - during harvest they were absent anyhow. central heat I could live without - but would find the lack of indoor plumbing a little much - not sure I would fit in a galvanized wash tub anymore. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, you may very well be right. I'm no expert on this and Ohio might be different. What I looked up referred to Pa., but it is a Supreme Court ruling. It is possible what I heard about the farmer in Ohio with his children only gong to 8th grade was prior to any changes. Just repeating what I knew happened with the farmer and his children that my nephews helped by working on his farm. Here's something I looked up just as information and learning, as that's what I'm doing. I didn't know it was required they go till 16.
> 
> "As a result of this conflict between Amish parents and school authorities, dozens of parents were arrested and imprisoned in the early 1950's for refusing to send their children to consolidated elementary and high schools.
> 
> Eventually, Amish church leaders felt that the best way to stop their children from being forcibly enrolled in consolidated schools was to operate their own Amish schools.
> 
> Amish communities began to build one-room schools which students attended to the eighth grade. However, state law dictated compulsory attendance to the age of 15. This meant that Amish teenagers were required to spend a ninth grade in a public school. Needless to say, this upset a lot of the parents.
> 
> After several years of debate, Amish community leaders and public officials worked out a compromise. This compromise known as the Amish Vocational Program allows for Amish youth to attend a weekly vocational school at the age of 14 after completing the eight grade in their parochial school.
> 
> Held for three hours a week in an Amish home, an Amish teacher instructs the teenagers in practical vocational skills. Students are required to maintain a diary of their work activities throughout the week.
> 
> The right to maintain a community-based Amish education for their students was given full legal status by a landmark May 15, 1972 decision by the United States Supreme Court. In brief, the decision exempted Amish and related groups from state compulsory attendance laws beyond the eighth grade on the grounds that a conventional formal education provided by a certified high school interferes with the child's adolescent period of religious development."
> 
> Not sure if the Supreme Court makes it for all states or if the different states can vary under their ruling. I thought a Supreme Court ruling would be for all states?? And as I said, each group of Amish/Mennonite vary with my niece's DH going to college on a scholarship and this farm within 10 minutes of where he lives.


----------



## Cashmeregma

I know there is a vent on the outside of the house where the microwave is. Thought it was for the fan. Maybe the breeze comes in from there and the back of the microwave fits up against the wall where this is. I also figure the cupboards are really cold because of poor insulation and the cupboard doors are closed so the heat isn't getting in.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I was thinking so, the laundry is outside the back door- not locked at all. NZ used to be a safe place, back in 1956 -7 no-one in the country locked their doors- not that way now!


1956-57 was a VERY long time ago!


----------



## Bulldog

My goodness, I cant seem to keep up. I got up this morning and the house was freezing. I put on my flannel pjs and pittled doing chores. I cleaned out my closet Saturday (I had misplaced one of my black shoes so had to find it). I had six big tubs of worsted yarns (it will probably end up at Allysons house as I have gotten so into socks, scarves, fingerless gloves, and someday shawls that I doubt I will ever use that. Allyson does a lot of beautiful plastic canvas work as does Junes daughter, so it will be put to good use. Anyhow I moved all the tubs to be back bedroom (our catch all room) and when Carley is home for the summer will find a home for them in one of the two back closets. My closet looks so nice now and I can find everything. 
I then emptied this dishwasher, and stripped all the linens off our beds to be washed. The two cats stay on our bed most of the day and some of the night so I have to wash everything to get the hair off periodically. I hate comforter sets. They are pretty but the comforter never is large enough plus you have to pin the dust ruffle all around the box springs to keep it positioned. I would love to find a real bedspread that went to the floor all around the edges.
I love quilts but cant make one for a king sized bed and the one I bought in Branson rips every time I wash it. It was a log cabin and was poorly constructed. 
That is about all I have gotten done today. Sonic had their footlong hotdogs for sale so Jim bought a bunch (some to freeze) and we are having one for supper with homemade French fries.
The rest of this day I am going to really work on finishing my sock. What tyoe bind off do you use on your cuff ladies. I know there is Judys stretchy bind off. Havent really looked at whats out there yet.
SHARON, my heart goes out to everyone who has lost a child. There are many here who have suffered the loss with you. My own sister lost her son at the age of nineteen. It broke her heart and some of her spirit.. You are never alone with us here.
JUNE, I meant to Comment on your daughters beautiful plastic canvas book. My Allyson loves to do it and has made me many things. Cherished of coarse.
KATHY, Happy Feb 1st to you too, sweet lady. I pray you and Lila are staying warm in the van. I pray for your safety as well as Marys and David. Have you seen all of us working on socks at the same time? It has been such fun and very educational for little ole me.
AGNES, Please stay on top of your flu. I waited too long and ended up with bronchitis and pneumonia. So dont be like me. I know you are feeling awful and am praying for healing for you.
GWEN, Your all in one is precious. I am like every one else. It was mind boggling how Melody turned out so much. I am a slow knitter but thats o.k. I have fun with it and it is a major stress reliever to have something on the needles.
PURL, You sure made some beautiful hats. The grey one was interesting. I loved them all. Anyone getting one of these treasures will be blessed. So glad you got a good report and are back with us.
PAMMIE, The jeweled cowl is gonna be so pretty. Cant wait for a picture.
TAMMI, I am so used to cooking for six to a crowd, I always cook too much. I just freeze what we dont eat and when I need a reprieve from the kitchen on a busy day just pull it out. I always cook too much rice, pasta, or potatoes. The picture out your window was breathtaking but oh so risky to drive in. It is wonderful to be in with a hot cup of coffee and knitting and watch from a safe vantage point.
DARALENE, in reference to putting things in a safe place. I remember giving my daughter a ring my dad had bought me and she left in on the back of the toilet. To teach her a lesson I put it up for a while Still (she was a teenager and is now 47) havent found that ring!
JEANNETTE, Your picture of the snow blew my mind too. I am so glad you and those with you made it home safely.
JOSEPHINE, How is pain management coming. How is your pain? So glad you are going to get to go to France and meet LM2. Enjoy your knitting group. How I would love to have one to go to.
CAREN, Thanks for the bread recipe. I have never made bread but who knows, may try it someday. I saved it to file. How is your room coming? How is your wrist?
JULIE, So glad you got the keys. Do go through thoroughly and make a list of repairs that need to be done and get them done as soon as workmen can. Once that is done, you can make it home for you and Ringo. Sounds like minor repairs. I will be so glad to see you in a better home with people around you who love you.
LINDA, Please dont go to work to soon. I know that is easier said than done, but I am sure your employer doesnt want the germ spread amongst employees and our sweet sister of the heart needs to be taken care of and get over this nasty ole bug.
Well my dryer has beeped so must see to it. Off to get bed linens dried and back on bed and knit.
I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Mostly things that can be put right with a good Agent, which Nasir assures me he will be- he brought up again how long we have been friends. With Jenny and Rick's help this morning (later) I will get the items listed for him. One thing that does concern me is there is no lock on the laundry- and my machine is valuable- I will be asking if I can get a lock fitted, and a deadlock hopefully for the back door- presently it is just a Yale lock. The tiles on the hearth he will do himself- a job I know he is quite capable of doing- having watched him build the Pizza Oven, back in the days when he survived by selling Kebabs and Pizzas. He is wondering about covering the iron marks in the carpets with rugs- I am actually wondering if I would prefer wood floors- because of the Ringo fluff issue! But we can discuss that when he comes to do the tiling.


*Not rugs Julie*- we don't want you tripping on them and breaking a hip. They are a no-no for anyone with mobilty issues (people still have them but they really are a major hazard)


----------



## Kansas g-ma

vabchnonnie said:


> Have to go easy on this screen "tea", it takes my time away from other things. I'll get the hang of it soon, remember I'm NEW at this...Sharon


When you figure out the screen "tea", let me know-- I really need to cut down on the amount of time I spend on KTP-- I love it, but it is eating my days!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> 1956-57 was a VERY long time ago!


nearly all my lifetime in NZ!


----------



## Lurker 2

> Bulldog (Betty)
> JULIE, So glad you got the keys. Do go through thoroughly and make a list of repairs that need to be done and get them done as soon as workmen can. Once that is done, you can make it home for you and Ringo. Sounds like minor repairs. I will be so glad to see you in a better home with people around you who love you.


I will be getting onto Nasir shortly- Jennie my Quaker Friend who has been helping me this morning, will type out the list of things needing doing and email it to me. we took a lot of glass storage jars over. And a huge pile of old magazines to the Hospice Shop.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> *Not rugs Julie*- we don't want you tripping on them and breaking a hip. They are a no-no for anyone with mobilty issues (people still have them but they really are a major hazard)


Ok, Ok I get the drift- don't want to fracture a hip- probably would do in the good one!!!!!!


----------



## machriste

Lurker 2 said:


> ok!


Wow!! That topic stirred up a lot of comment!! I know it's all meant with concern for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

machriste said:


> Wow!! That topic stirred up a lot of comment!! I know it's all meant with concern for you.


and Darowil has seen first hand that I am no longer the walking ninja I once was.


----------



## flyty1n

Just got caught up after a rather stressful day. I, along with others, say NO RUGS, as they can be a very bad hazard, especially as our walking skills diminish. Glad Julie is ready for the move, even with work on the house needing to be done. I love my tile and my wood floors, still have carpet but, when I win the lottery, I shall have all wood in my home, no more carpets. Of course, when my sister in SD buys the occasional ticket for the lottery for me, it ends up as a straight donation to the state of SD>. 
Hope the storm quickly passes for those in the eastern and midwestern USA. Wow, I haven't seen that much snow since I was in SD.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Kansas g-ma said:


> When you figure out the screen "tea", let me know-- I really need to cut down on the amount of time I spend on KTP-- I love it, but it is eating my days!


Well, I did better today, but it is an effort. I've alotted myself: early am that is before 8AM, 1 hour; right after noon day meal-1 hour and now 1 hour before evening is over for me. Also, managed to make 2 recipes, 2 meals each. I like to cook that way will make another, probably soup, that will do for 2 more meals.
Have to empty a closet, straighten and rearrange so I can find things. I have TOO much stuff. Will try to be in the toss out mood, know that would help. Always something to do, and far more than I want to do. No family around, so it's just me. May you have a wonderful evening and a good night's rest. Until next time...Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

flyty1n said:


> Just got caught up after a rather stressful day. I, along with others, say NO RUGS, as they can be a very bad hazard, especially as our walking skills diminish. Glad Julie is ready for the move, even with work on the house needing to be done. I love my tile and my wood floors, still have carpet but, when I win the lottery, I shall have all wood in my home, no more carpets. Of course, when my sister in SD buys the occasional ticket for the lottery for me, it ends up as a straight donation to the state of SD>.
> Hope the storm quickly passes for those in the eastern and midwestern USA. Wow, I haven't seen that much snow since I was in SD.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Grannypeg

darowil said:


> *Not rugs Julie*- we don't want you tripping on them and breaking a hip. They are a no-no for anyone with mobilty issues (people still have them but they really are a major hazard)


Ditto Julie - we want you just the way you are.


----------



## Lurker 2

Grannypeg said:


> Ditto Julie - we want you just the way you are.


I certainly don't relish the prospect of much worse- that is why I have my sticks and the stroller!


----------



## Gweniepooh

Marking my spot....off to check the workshop and knit. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> calling poledra - here is a must have pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://www.naturalsuburbia.com/2015/01/free-mouse-pattern-ravelry-store.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+blogspot%2FXNITB+%28Natural+Suburbia%29


Ha Ha Sam, you are so funny. lol :twisted:


----------



## pacer

Quickly caught up. Loved the car drama that Carol shared. I know that so well. 

Julie...so happy you have the keys. I suspected that part of the delay is due to the condition of the home. I do hope things get fixed quickly.

Jeanette...It is good that the neighbors are looking out for each other.

Kathy...I heard that Battle Creek got 16-18 inches of snow. I am happy to hear that you made it through it safely.

We had 14 inches of snow this weekend. I was so thankful that I could take DH's 4 wheel drive to work this morning. My car was drifted in quite well and many roads were still pretty difficult to drive on. I am exhausted as I didn't sleep much last night, so time for some sleep.


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~I tried to find this pattern, but couldn't. Any help?


Here it is. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mouse-knitting-pattern


----------



## sassafras123

June, thank you. Had good day. Maya and I walked 40 minutes on desert. Sunny, no wind, actually sweating in thermal shirt. Desert greening up nicely.
Tired when we got home. Finished first heart fair isle sock. I am not impressed with afterthought heel. Gracious, I could knit 24 rows of flap in time it took to pick up stitches and unpack scrap yarn. Knit heart pattern on second sock.
Nap time.


----------



## sassafras123

sassafras123 said:


> Pic of heart sock.


----------



## Lurker 2

pacer said:


> Quickly caught up. Loved the car drama that Carol shared. I know that so well.
> 
> Julie...so happy you have the keys. I suspected that part of the delay is due to the condition of the home. I do hope things get fixed quickly.
> 
> Jeanette...It is good that the neighbors are looking out for each other.
> 
> Kathy...I heard that Battle Creek got 16-18 inches of snow. I am happy to hear that you made it through it safely.
> 
> We had 14 inches of snow this weekend. I was so thankful that I could take DH's 4 wheel drive to work this morning. My car was drifted in quite well and many roads were still pretty difficult to drive on. I am exhausted as I didn't sleep much last night, so time for some sleep.


We have the list of what we could see - just have to let Nasir know!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of heart sock.
> 
> 
> 
> Knit in the round, or seamed!?
> 
> Looks good, however you worked it!
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

thewren said:


> baseboard was and is still the most expensive kind of heat you can have unless you walls are a foot thick with insulation. I was surprised how well the ceiling heat kept our house warm - there were never any cold spots. --- sam


We never had it from the ceiling, so I don't know.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> No, I will still go ahead!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Kansas g-ma

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of heart sock.
> 
> 
> 
> very nice! Glad you are feeling well. Give Maya a pat from me.
Click to expand...


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> OKay, finally finished my first all-in-one baby top/dress. I swear I don't see how Gagesmom(melody) was/is able to do them so quickly but it is done and I'm about to start on another. Since it comes in multiple sizes I'm planning on making several of each size. This one is a 0-3 months size. It waas a pretty fun knit. Nothing fancy.
> 
> vabchnonnie I was just thinking how painful it must have been and I'm sure still is to have to bury one of your children. It is a shame that his family have not been able to see you for whatever reason it may be. Savannah is about 4 1/2 hours south of me.


That turned out great. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Poledra, How is DH adjusting to the cold winters since the move?


He's adjusted better than me, that's for sure. lol


----------



## Poledra65

purl2diva said:


> Another try at the picture


Nice hats. :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> Snow plow here at last...not that I should care, I'm not leaving the house today.
> 
> Speaking of the house, I am in a townhouse. There are six of us connected and I am the second from the end. I have a microwave that is over the stove and there is a draft like you wouldn't believe coming from it. The cupboard above it is like a deep freeze. Does anyone else have a problem like this? I'm not sure who I should check with about this. Would it be an electrician...maybe no insulation? Right now, I have towels on top of the micro and one inside hoping it will stop the draft. Have to do something!


Do you have maintanance people that serve the complex, or are you on your own? Who would you call to replace the microwave or stove? It sounds like you might have a range vent that vents to the outside. The duct work for it probably runs thru the cupboard up thru the roof. In that case there probably isn't much that can be done unless there is a hole that needs covered and insulated.


----------



## tami_ohio

Gweniepooh said:


> One way to deter squirrels is to put mothballs in the area they are getting in.


Lots of them!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Gweniepooh said:


> I have no idea. I've put it aside for a bit as I'm taking the Dreambird workshop Bonnie is teaching. LOL...must not be my day for knitting though...LOL....I've cast on and now already stumped....LOL. At this rate Bonnie may kick me out of the workshop....LOL...Bless her heart for taking this (and me) on.


Not going to happen, Gwen.
I hope they don't fire me as teacher.


----------



## Bonnie7591

RookieRetiree said:


> 1956-57 was a VERY long time ago!


Were you born one of those years?
I was born in 1957 but have only just recently started locking my doors & only then if I'm going away for an extended time.


----------



## Bonnie7591

Joy, really pretty sock.
I've finally caught up, now I need to go knit so I can answer a question On the workshop that I've never thought of.
Have a great evening


----------



## budasha

No one is here to do maintenance and I think you are right. The vent is to the outside through the roof. I just can't imagine that it would be left uninsulated. I will have to check with the other home owners here to see if any of them have this problem. I called the Corporation but so far they haven't returned my call.



tami_ohio said:


> Do you have maintanance people that serve the complex, or are you on your own? Who would you call to replace the microwave or stove? It sounds like you might have a range vent that vents to the outside. The duct work for it probably runs thru the cupboard up thru the roof. In that case there probably isn't much that can be done unless there is a hole that needs covered and insulated.


----------



## vabchnonnie

Bonnie7591 said:


> Were you born one of those years?
> I was born in 1957 but have only just recently started locking my doors & only then if I'm going away for an extended time.


When I moved from West Virginia to Virginia Beach VA in 1995, I had to learn to lock myself in the apartment, very strange to me at the time. Now I understand. PS I was born before l950. It's about time for me to take my puppy outside, then devotions and prayer time just before bed ie; 930 or 10. I'm usually up by 6:00-6:30...........until next time...Sharon


----------



## sassafras123

Julie, MaryJo, and Bonnie, thank you, design knitted in round. Has 64 stitches, if I do again will decrease to 60 after heart design. It's a tad wide.


----------



## tami_ohio

I just found this how to video for a crocheted mary jane slipper. Thought some of you might like it.

http://startingchain.com/2015/01/beautiful-and-simple-these-skimmer-slippers-are-a-hit.html


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Were you born one of those years?
> I was born in 1957 but have only just recently started locking my doors & only then if I'm going away for an extended time.


No 1956 was the year we came to NZ, and turned 10, so I am about 11 years older, than yourself!


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, MaryJo, and Bonnie, thank you, design knitted in round. Has 64 stitches, if I do again will decrease to 60 after heart design. It's a tad wide.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> No one is here to do maintenance and I think you are right. The vent is to the outside through the roof. I just can't imagine that it would be left uninsulated. I will have to check with the other home owners here to see if any of them have this problem. I called the Corporation but so far they haven't returned my call.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That sock is beautiful! I love the hearts. Can you direct me to where to get the pattern?


sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of heart sock.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gweniepooh

Bonnie you are doing a fantastic job teaching the workshop. I'm having fun. I really enjoy knitting short rows; weirdo me!


Bonnie7591 said:


> Not going to happen, Gwen.
> I hope they don't fire me as teacher.


.


----------



## Gweniepooh

When I was young ( born in 52) until I was in my mid teens we didn't lock our doors. Now, even when I'm home the doors are locked. That is one thing I miss from "the good old days." Just too much mean-ness now days. Such a shame. Or maybe back in the day we just didn't hear about it as much. I'd like to believe it just wasn't as bad.


Bonnie7591 said:


> Were you born one of those years?
> I was born in 1957 but have only just recently started locking my doors & only then if I'm going away for an extended time.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> I'm wondering with bagels if you could even just shape them and bake them??? Sam has the right pan. :wink:


I have done that before. They do taste different without the water step though. I noticed Sam had the pan


----------



## kehinkle

Well, I ended up going home for the night. Was 20 miles from there and they sent me a load. It was picking up in Des Plaines, IL at 8 p.m. going to Vineland, NJ delivering by 4 pm tomorrow. Told dispatch that I was almost home and going out of service, besides it being a long way to drive to pickup (almost 200 miles.) He was nice about it, even hooked about hurting his feelings (he said he had none) and offered to put me out so I wouldn't get dinged on refusal. So I'm safely at home. My DD2 had to go to work tonight so I hope the road aren't too slippery for her. Will go back in service in the morning, hoping to get a load somewhere warmer. 
Saw on the news the Chicago areas and was glad I refused the load. What a mess. And the east is getting slammed today. My DDIL posted pics on FB with their snowfall (Massachusetts.)

Sharon, call your electric company and ask if your last bill was actual usage or an estimate. My BFF has had that happen. Unusually high bill and they hadn't read the meter. She then goes out and reads it for them and they correct her bill. 

Nice socks. Will one day do designs. Need to practice it first.

Julie, if the rug is so bad, they should replace it. Makeshift solutions are no solution to it. Just my 2¢. We are only concerned about you.

I think the Amish can use steam powered engines. And if the elders agree, they can get some more modern devices, like cell phones. Several places that I have picked up from have Amish workers. They have outbuildings for the horses and they are allowed to use power tools at work. They've had to adapt to changing times while still holding their religious beliefs. Amazing that they are able to straddle the two worlds.

Knitted a bit on the shawl and want to do another 1/2 " on the socks before bind off. Am thinking about using a larger needle to bind off as mine are usually tight. 

Meant to ads, Lila was very happy to be home. Pooped on the carpet as soon as she got in the house!  Her way of saying "hello", I guess.

Shower and laundry before bed. Take care,

Kathy

Betty, one day I am going to get down your way. I'll pick you up and we'll go to the yarn shop. If this sounds good, pm me your address so I have it. Phone number, too, so I can call you to let you know.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was young ( born in 52) until I was in my mid teens we didn't lock our doors. Now, even when I'm home the doors are locked. That is one thing I miss from "the good old days." Just too much mean-ness now days. Such a shame. Or maybe back in the day we just didn't hear about it as much. I'd like to believe it just wasn't as bad.


I have only ever locked my house three times. All three times someone broke in. I still don't lock the doors, I do how ever lock my barn doors.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I have done that before. They do taste different without the water step though. I noticed Sam had the pan


Thought that might be the case!


----------



## Lurker 2

kehinkle said:


> Well, I ended up going home for the night. Was 20 miles from there and they sent me a load. It was picking up in Des Plaines, IL at 8 p.m. going to Vineland, NJ delivering by 4 pm tomorrow. Told dispatch that I was almost home and going out of service, besides it being a long way to drive to pickup (almost 200 miles.) He was nice about it, even hooked about hurting his feelings (he said he had none) and offered to put me out so I wouldn't get dinged on refusal. So I'm safely at home. My DD2 had to go to work tonight so I hope the road aren't too slippery for her. Will go back in service in the morning, hoping to get a load somewhere warmer.
> Saw on the news the Chicago areas and was glad I refused the load. What a mess. And the east is getting slammed today. My DDIL posted pics on FB with their snowfall (Massachusetts.)
> 
> Sharon, call your electric company and ask if your last bill was actual usage or an estimate. My BFF has had that happen. Unusually high bill and they hadn't read the meter. She then goes out and reads it for them and they correct her bill.
> 
> Nice socks. Will one day do designs. Need to practice it first.
> 
> Julie, if the rug is so bad, they should replace it. Makeshift solutions are no solution to it. Just my 2¢. We are only concerned about you.
> 
> I think the Amish can use steam powered engines. And if the elders agree, they can get some more modern devices, like cell phones. Several places that I have picked up from have Amish workers. They have outbuildings for the horses and they are allowed to use power tools at work. They've had to adapt to changing times while still holding their religious beliefs. Amazing that they are able to straddle the two worlds.
> 
> Knitted a bit on the shawl and want to do another 1/2 " on the socks before bind off. Am thinking about using a larger needle to bind off as mine are usually tight.
> 
> Meant to ads, Lila was very happy to be home. Pooped on the carpet as soon as she got in the house!  Her way of saying "hello", I guess.
> 
> Shower and laundry before bed. Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Betty, one day I am going to get down your way. I'll pick you up and we'll go to the yarn shop. If this sounds good, pm me your address so I have it. Phone number, too, so I can call you to let you know.


We have the photos now of the holes and iron burns- it is just the whole place needs a workover- they are doing the plastering right now.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Kathy....my heart sunk a little when I read that your load was to pick up in Des Plaines, which is is just one suburb over from me and very near O'Hare airport....I felt better when I saw that you declined. The snow kept up here last night and into today and many places were closed. Trucks and cars were all over the place and not all on the road...may were in the ditches. Glad you were able to stay safe at home without getting dinged. Hope you get back out once the weather systems (midwest and east) settle down.



kehinkle said:


> Well, I ended up going home for the night. Was 20 miles from there and they sent me a load. It was picking up in Des Plaines, IL at 8 p.m. going to Vineland, NJ delivering by 4 pm tomorrow. Told dispatch that I was almost home and going out of service, besides it being a long way to drive to pickup (almost 200 miles.) He was nice about it, even hooked about hurting his feelings (he said he had none) and offered to put me out so I wouldn't get dinged on refusal. So I'm safely at home. My DD2 had to go to work tonight so I hope the road aren't too slippery for her. Will go back in service in the morning, hoping to get a load somewhere warmer.
> Saw on the news the Chicago areas and was glad I refused the load. What a mess. And the east is getting slammed today. My DDIL posted pics on FB with their snowfall (Massachusetts.)
> 
> Sharon, call your electric company and ask if your last bill was actual usage or an estimate. My BFF has had that happen. Unusually high bill and they hadn't read the meter. She then goes out and reads it for them and they correct her bill.
> 
> Nice socks. Will one day do designs. Need to practice it first.
> 
> Julie, if the rug is so bad, they should replace it. Makeshift solutions are no solution to it. Just my 2¢. We are only concerned about you.
> 
> I think the Amish can use steam powered engines. And if the elders agree, they can get some more modern devices, like cell phones. Several places that I have picked up from have Amish workers. They have outbuildings for the horses and they are allowed to use power tools at work. They've had to adapt to changing times while still holding their religious beliefs. Amazing that they are able to straddle the two worlds.
> 
> Knitted a bit on the shawl and want to do another 1/2 " on the socks before bind off. Am thinking about using a larger needle to bind off as mine are usually tight.
> 
> Meant to ads, Lila was very happy to be home. Pooped on the carpet as soon as she got in the house!  Her way of saying "hello", I guess.
> 
> Shower and laundry before bed. Take care,
> 
> Kathy
> 
> Betty, one day I am going to get down your way. I'll pick you up and we'll go to the yarn shop. If this sounds good, pm me your address so I have it. Phone number, too, so I can call you to let you know.


----------



## NanaCaren

Gweniepooh said:


> Coffee & snow pictures both very nice. Love the new steps too. Nice shape.


Thank you! You should see the walls are pretty much done except for trim tomorrow they expect to start moving things back into the room. It will be nice to have it back to better than normal. I love the steps custom built for me. They used part of the old flooring so I would still have part of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought that might be the case!


I do prefer bagels with the water step. The grandkids don't mind either way is good.


----------



## NanaCaren

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my one nephew, a driver for Fed Exp, he drives a big truck, not the one that comes to your house, went off in a ditch in Amish country in Pa. He waited over 8 hrs. for a tow truck and the Amish came and dug and dug and got the truck up with tractors. That will be a story to remember for sure of good people in a bad storm. This is Christopher's baby brother. I think he should have been in a parking lot like Kathy was.


Glad your nephew was not hurt. Yes he should have been stopped somewhere safe. 8 hours is a very long time to have to wait. How nice of the Amish to help him right his truck.


----------



## NanaCaren

Normaedern said:


> Lovely coffee. Horrible snow and wonderful steps
> :thumbup:


Thanks. The snow wasn't too bad after the wind stopped blowing around. The steps are my favorite part of the room.


----------



## Poledra65

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of heart sock.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I love that, it's so cute. :thumbup:
Click to expand...


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> I do prefer bagels with the water step. The grandkids don't mind either way is good.


I've never made bagels...might have to try!

The room is looking great! :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

pacer said:


> I just checked our news station and they are saying that we could get 10-16 inches of snow. I had drifts exceeding that height next to my can around 4 PM today. DS#1 and I took turns shoveling and he started my car and let it run for me. I drove DH's vehicle today since it is 4 wheel drive and I slid all over the place with it. It is just nasty here. We have shoveled several times today. We did go to church and DS#1 went to work. The expectation of snow from now until 6 AM Monday morning is another 4-8 inches in our area. DH says I can take the 4 wheel drive to work in the morning. I might have to do that. I do hope that Sam has more than his t-shirt and boxer on to get to Heidi's house today. Fortunately we did not go to any super bowl parties. The roads are just aweful. I would think that Kehinkle is in the belt of snow that could see close to a foot of snow also. I am glad that you are staying put for the night, Kathy. I believe Poledra's David is driving this way so prayers for safe travels would be welcomed for him tonight.


Thank you, and prayers that his truck stops having whatever problem it's having with fuel pressure also, please. It's an ongoing problem that they haven't been able to figure out what the problem is. 
He said the roads weren't too bad, he only saw one truck in the ditch, but several cars/pickup trucks, but he's still only gotten through Iowa.


----------



## Poledra65

LOL! Mocha is asleep in the big dog bed, Ryssa went over and lay in the bed with him and started to whimper and whine at him, trying to get him to play, now she's resorted to taking him toys. lol, he's not impressed. If I can ever get my phone to download, I'll post new pics of her.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> I do prefer bagels with the water step. The grandkids don't mind either way is good.


Caren, did you post the bread recipe and I missed it? If you didn't that's fine. I just didn't want to miss it, if you did, and not thank you for it!


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~and some of ours......


Wow, it's really coming down. We have spring here right now, no teling how long that will last though. Don't know if I believe the groundhog on an early spring.


----------



## Sorlenna

Poledra65 said:


> Wow, it's really coming down. We have spring here right now, no teling how long that will last though. Don't know if I believe the groundhog on an early spring.


Our groundhog said six more weeks--and yet we are supposed to get up to 60F or thereabouts in a couple of days! I think Mother Nature is off her meds...


----------



## Poledra65

Pup lover said:


> My DMIL gets shots in her eye for this and they have helped quite a bit. She goes every three months i believe. Says that she is numbed and doesn't feel anything during the shots. She reads constantly so they s are worth it for her.


My Aunt and my Uncle (her brother), both get the shots, really helps them alot.


----------



## darowil

budasha said:


> Sam, have you been checked for diabetes? My dad was diabetic and whenever he injured himself, it always took longer to heal. I hope that's not so in your case.


While worth checking out but with his breathing issues the oxygen supply willl be low and so hinder healing. Circulation problems is another major cause of slow wound healing.
See he knows no diabetes


----------



## pammie1234

Good evening! I'm just popping in to say hello and for everyone to stay warm and safe. Off to bed, but first have some things to do to get ready for tomorrow. I'm slowly adjusting to the early morning hurry to get to work. I enjoy the teaching, but not the getting up and moving so fast! I like to take my time. Everyone take care!


----------



## darowil

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh yes...that is the next phase...a wonderful collection of chairs in the parking spaces. I've seen some really nice ones, too! One of Chicago's most cherished traditions. What a city!
> 
> Right now, I see a "real" problem...a national "traditon" is at risk.....the mail truck is stuck! I hope it is not carrying my latest yarn order! :lol:


Is this snow worse than you normally get that so many people are getting stuck? Not knowing how to drive to the conditions. I sure wouldn't know what to do only ever driven in a small amount of snow.
Little do they know how they have entertained so many across the world!


----------



## kehinkle

Found this on my Facebook tonight. Enjoy. Had to type in so hope it works.

http://www.boredpanda.com/local-guys-become-international-pin-up-models-in-sexy-knitwear-calendar/

Kathy

It works, I just tried it.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Rug on carpet is possibly safer.


Slightly safer maybe- but I still say a resounding NO. It is not as likely to slip but you can still trip on it.

See you have been given the same advice once or twice more!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Gweniepooh said:


> When I was young ( born in 52) until I was in my mid teens we didn't lock our doors. Now, even when I'm home the doors are locked. That is one thing I miss from "the good old days." Just too much mean-ness now days. Such a shame. Or maybe back in the day we just didn't hear about it as much. I'd like to believe it just wasn't as bad.


We lived on a farm about 3 miles outside a small SE Kansas town and never locked our doors UNTIL a neighbor a few miles away had their house almost cleaned out while they were at church. This was in the early 50s.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

kehinkle said:


> Meant to ads, Lila was very happy to be home. Pooped on the carpet as soon as she got in the house!  Her way of saying "hello", I guess.


Ah, Kathy, had to laugh. Give that little girl a big hug and a couple pats from me.


----------



## iamsam

this is kind of cute. --- sam




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152421607491130


----------



## Spider

The heart socks are really cute, and enjoyed the rug discussion and the play by play of the drivers in the snow. 
Kathy, glad you are home safe and sound.
We had sun shine today and it was cooler than we have had but ok. 
Betty, thanks for the well wishes, back to work. But today I didn't set any speed records. Came home from work and have been very lazy all evening and now will go to bed. 
Keep warm all and Julie good luck!! Have been thinking about you and the big move.


----------



## iamsam

did you make a copy? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Ha Ha Sam, you are so funny. lol :twisted:


----------



## iamsam

those are going to be quite a pair of socks - maybe you will model them for us. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of heart sock.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> 1956-57 was a VERY long time ago!


Now that I don't like to think-means I've been around a VERY long time.


----------



## sassafras123

Gwen, Kaye, Sam, Spider. Thank you. Will ask friend where she got pattern. I have Colorwork Stitches by Susie Johns. Doesn't have this pattern but does have 250 designs to knit. Think I will use pattern/patterns from there for next pair.


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> and Darowil has seen first hand that I am no longer the walking ninja I once was.


That was why I was so strongly against rugs for you!
We do have a rug but not yet a problem for us. Wonder if I will be 'good' and get rid of it when one of us is more limited in mobility?


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> June, thank you. Had good day. Maya and I walked 40 minutes on desert. Sunny, no wind, actually sweating in thermal shirt. Desert greening up nicely.
> Tired when we got home. Finished first heart fair isle sock. I am not impressed with afterthought heel. Gracious, I could knit 24 rows of flap in time it took to pick up stitches and unpack scrap yarn. Knit heart pattern on second sock.
> Nap time.


I don't like afterthought heel either it is so time consuming getting it set up. Good for people who wear out heels as they can easily be replaced. also if doing heel a different colour can go back it add it later (but don't need to). And one lady who was doing socks just couldn't get the heel so on her second sock I got her to do the afterthought heel and I did the hell for her once the rest of the sock was knitted.
But getting ideas on speeding it up. Use a much smaller needle and pick up the stitches before you remove the extra row and it is quicker. But still slow IMHO.


----------



## darowil

Bonnie7591 said:


> Were you born one of those years?
> I was born in 1957 but have only just recently started locking my doors & only then if I'm going away for an extended time.


So I am older than you. Next year will be my 60th.
My baby is 30 at the end of this year.


----------



## darowil

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of heart sock.
> 
> 
> 
> They look really good.
Click to expand...


----------



## darowil

tami_ohio said:


> I just found this how to video for a crocheted mary jane slipper. Thought some of you might like it.
> 
> http://startingchain.com/2015/01/beautiful-and-simple-these-skimmer-slippers-are-a-hit.html


That looks very simple and effective


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Slightly safer maybe- but I still say a resounding NO. It is not as likely to slip but you can still trip on it.
> 
> See you have been given the same advice once or twice more!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> this is kind of cute. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152421607491130
> 
> 
> 
> This should work now!


----------



## Lurker 2

Spider said:


> The heart socks are really cute, and enjoyed the rug discussion and the play by play of the drivers in the snow.
> Kathy, glad you are home safe and sound.
> We had sun shine today and it was cooler than we have had but ok.
> Betty, thanks for the well wishes, back to work. But today I didn't set any speed records. Came home from work and have been very lazy all evening and now will go to bed.
> Keep warm all and Julie good luck!! Have been thinking about you and the big move.


The move is underway!- a lot of my glass storage jars are in the new house!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Now that I don't like to think-means I've been around a VERY long time.


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That was why I was so strongly against rugs for you!
> We do have a rug but not yet a problem for us. Wonder if I will be 'good' and get rid of it when one of us is more limited in mobility?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ahhhh....here comes a HUGE tow truck..coming backwards down the street.....oops...he seems to be a bit stuck! IS this a comedy of errors or what??? :XD: :XD:
> 
> ~~~AAA to the rescue....the mail is on the move again! Tradtion preserved...."neither snow nor sleet, nor gloom of night"....or something like that! :thumbup:


LOL! Sounds better than television.


----------



## Poledra65

Cashmeregma said:


> Just heard that my one nephew, a driver for Fed Exp, he drives a big truck, not the one that comes to your house, went off in a ditch in Amish country in Pa. He waited over 8 hrs. for a tow truck and the Amish came and dug and dug and got the truck up with tractors. That will be a story to remember for sure of good people in a bad storm. This is Christopher's baby brother. I think he should have been in a parking lot like Kathy was.


Oh my, I'm glad he and his truck sound unhurt. 
David is stuck in Joliet with his truck not wanting to keep fuel pressure, so hopefully they will be able to get him back on the road again tomorrow morning with no problems.


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> did you make a copy? --- sam


NO!! LOL!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The move is underway!- a lot of my glass storage jars are in the new house!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

Sorlenna said:


> Our groundhog said six more weeks--and yet we are supposed to get up to 60F or thereabouts in a couple of days! I think Mother Nature is off her meds...


Or she needs new ones. lol


----------



## Poledra65

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Oh yes...that is the next phase...a wonderful collection of chairs in the parking spaces. I've seen some really nice ones, too! One of Chicago's most cherished traditions. What a city!
> 
> Right now, I see a "real" problem...a national "traditon" is at risk.....the mail truck is stuck! I hope it is not carrying my latest yarn order! :lol:


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I can assure you that I am a lot less stressed than a week ago!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: That is a very good thing.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a snowy Great Bend where the wind is making things worse than they really are. Seth is here today he stayed over so he could watch the Super Bowl. We are spending the day watching Doctor Who and races.
> 
> Coffee today
> 
> Hugs for everyone. Healing energy to those on need. Pleased stay safe all those that have to be out in this weather, especially our loved ones driving trucks.


The snow is pretty, but you can have mine.  I will however join you in coffee, or I'll drink coffee while you drink tea. 
Love the steps, like the way you had them rounded. 
Hi Seth!!! Although he is probably gone home by now, and definitely in bed either way. lol


----------



## Gweniepooh

oops....


----------



## Gweniepooh

Is the lack of fuel pressure due to the extreme cold? You can tell I don't know squat about trucks.


Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I'm glad he and his truck sound unhurt.
> David is stuck in Joliet with his truck not wanting to keep fuel pressure, so hopefully they will be able to get him back on the road again tomorrow morning with no problems.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I vote for new meds for her....the past two winters she has been wacked for sure!


Poledra65 said:


> Or she needs new ones. lol


----------



## Poledra65

Spider said:


> Being from ND the snow doesn't surprise me but since we have only seen a whole inch this winter, must have to admit. It looked cold. That is the way we usually look. We are cold this morning and had a cold weekend but no snow. So won't complain. Just finished getting ready for work. The crud is still here, thought I was maybe a wee bit better yesterday but not so sure.
> So off to work, have a great day all, Julie , get that man over there and get that work done, or all of us will show up at his door. Linda


Ooh, I hope you are starting to feel better soon.


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> I vote for new meds for her....the past two winters she has been wacked for sure!


 :thumbup: :XD:


----------



## Gweniepooh

Just noticed it is just shy of 1 a.m. and I've been knitting away on the Dreambird. I've got a doctor appointment in the morning so I guess I need to get to bed. Hope eveyone who is in the cold is able to stay warm. Those in hot climates stay cool. Julie so glad the move is starting to take place. Please be careful and don't overdo or try to lift the heavy stuff. Sending {{{{hugs to all}}}} and many prayers for safe keeping. TTYL.......gwen


----------



## Poledra65

Gweniepooh said:


> Is the lack of fuel pressure due to the extreme cold? You can tell I don't know squat about trucks.


No, it started on the trip back from Houston, Tx a couple months ago. They thought it was the fuel jelling from the cold, but David can get it to start and run again as long as he doesn't try to go anywhere, so it's not gelled. They now think that there is a valve that is getting stuck somehow or that there is air getting in the line somehow as when D looked at it tonight, when it quit, it had air bubbles. 
I'm not sure they know squat about trucks most of the time either. lolol I would think that they would have been able to figure out and fix the problem before now.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Mostly things that can be put right with a good Agent, which Nasir assures me he will be- he brought up again how long we have been friends. With Jenny and Rick's help this morning (later) I will get the items listed for him. One thing that does concern me is there is no lock on the laundry- and my machine is valuable- I will be asking if I can get a lock fitted, and a deadlock hopefully for the back door- presently it is just a Yale lock. The tiles on the hearth he will do himself- a job I know he is quite capable of doing- having watched him build the Pizza Oven, back in the days when he survived by selling Kebabs and Pizzas. He is wondering about covering the iron marks in the carpets with rugs- I am actually wondering if I would prefer wood floors- because of the Ringo fluff issue! But we can discuss that when he comes to do the tiling.


Too bad that it needs that much work, but it sounds like you kind of expected it. At least it sounds like you and he both have it well in and and will get it straightened out easy enough. The main thing is that you have a safe place to move yourself and Ringo to. 
Wood, would be nice, but in the winter you will probably want throw rugs down to warm it up, and that brings in the whole rug tripping danger again, so I'm of mixed feelings over it as I really dislike carpet, it comes down to whichever one works the best for what you need and what the landlord will pay to put in. Happy moving though. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I think I lack a page or two back around page 52 of getting caught up, but otherwise, I think I'll read those in the morning, it's 11pm here, late enough that I need to go to bed. 
Night Gwen, and everyone. 
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of heart sock.
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely pattern .is the yarn glittery ?
Click to expand...


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I'm glad he and his truck sound unhurt.
> David is stuck in Joliet with his truck not wanting to keep fuel pressure, so hopefully they will be able to get him back on the road again tomorrow morning with no problems.


Where abouts is Joliet?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


My larder is now all in boxes- not quite sure what I will be eating the next few days!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: That is a very good thing.


And Nasir's son has already filled the holes in the walls- so some of my photos are redundant!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Just noticed it is just shy of 1 a.m. and I've been knitting away on the Dreambird. I've got a doctor appointment in the morning so I guess I need to get to bed. Hope eveyone who is in the cold is able to stay warm. Those in hot climates stay cool. Julie so glad the move is starting to take place. Please be careful and don't overdo or try to lift the heavy stuff. Sending {{{{hugs to all}}}} and many prayers for safe keeping. TTYL.......gwen


That is why I stand and look 'pretty' - this morning there was nothing to sit on- but I now own a claw hammer -to remove the last of the nails, a small plaster trowel, a little tub of filler, and the cork sanding block and fine sand paper to rub down the walls.
Sleep well- and hope the appointment goes well!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Too bad that it needs that much work, but it sounds like you kind of expected it. At least it sounds like you and he both have it well in and and will get it straightened out easy enough. The main thing is that you have a safe place to move yourself and Ringo to.
> Wood, would be nice, but in the winter you will probably want throw rugs down to warm it up, and that brings in the whole rug tripping danger again, so I'm of mixed feelings over it as I really dislike carpet, it comes down to whichever one works the best for what you need and what the landlord will pay to put in. Happy moving though. :thumbup:


The most important issue was that Ringo is welcome- I have a lovely pair of sheepskin slippers that I got from the Goulburn Alpaca Shop- so I don't anticipate cold feet even on wood- but this all needs discussion. I have just emailed Nasir with the list of things needing attention about 1/4 of an hour ago. Three people lined up to help with the moving, tomorrow!


----------



## TNS

Happy moving day(s) Julie. How exciting to actually be getting there! Don't lose track of the kettle and mugs, and take it gently. (((&#9786;&#65039;Hugs&#128512))


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> The move is underway!- a lot of my glass storage jars are in the new house!


Great news Julie about time .Not long now till you will be all settled in your new home . Just hope you can find the kettle


----------



## sugarsugar

machriste said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Julie, I'm so glad you finally got your keys. Looks like there will still be some iffy times, but It will surely all work out for you. Your patience and open spirit are admirable. Here's to lemonade from lemons!!!


I like that saying... lemonade from lemons! Yes Julie, once the main repairs are done you will be able to make it "home"


----------



## sugarsugar

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Ahhhh....here comes a HUGE tow truck..coming backwards down the street.....oops...he seems to be a bit stuck! IS this a comedy of errors or what??? :XD: :XD:
> 
> ~~~AAA to the rescue....the mail is on the move again! Tradtion preserved...."neither snow nor sleet, nor gloom of night"....or something like that! :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Good morning everyone from a snowy northeast England , no were near what you have all had in America , but apparently it's just the beginning going to snow some more today . I don't have to be anywhere to day I have already been out with the dog so what to do . Yesterday I started about 3 different projects just couldn't make my mind up what I wanted to make still don't . I have a half made basket , the back of a pair of dungarees, about 5 rows on a hat and a pair of shorts not sewn up . May be I should just do " Ipp dip dip to pick one

Enjoyed the episodes of cars stuck in snow &#128516;
Glad everyone stayed safe yesterday and hope you all continue to keep warm and stay safe as long as the weather is bad 
Sonja


----------



## PurpleFi

Good morning from a cold and white Surrey. We had a couple of inches of snow over night, but thankfully the roads are clear. I'm off to the coven this morning so I will catch up later.

Healing vibes and hugs to all.


----------



## sugarsugar

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to share this....DH just found a way to deter "sales" calls when they come in and ask for me. He just told someone calling from California that I died last week! He is such a nut case sometimes.


I like his style...  They are such a pain.


----------



## Lurker 2

TNS said:


> Happy moving day(s) Julie. How exciting to actually be getting there! Don't lose track of the kettle and mugs, and take it gently. (((☺Hugs😀)))


Thanks Lin! I will need them in the new house from Friday- but may leave the whistling kettle here till Monday- golly that is now well less than a week- I have been talking of Tuesday next week for the keys- but now that is just Tuesday (well almost- being 11 -15 pm., here!)


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Great news Julie about time .Not long now till you will be all settled in your new home . Just hope you can find the kettle


Should be ok on that one having the one from my emergency kit!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> We have the photos now of the holes and iron burns- it is just the whole place needs a workover- they are doing the plastering right now.


Yay! :thumbup:


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> Should be ok on that one having the one from my emergency kit!


Have you been having a good clear out while you have been packing everything up ?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I like that saying... lemonade from lemons! Yes Julie, once the main repairs are done you will be able to make it "home"


It is really good that the holes in the walls are already fixed- the worst one looked like this-

I will be able to show you the repair tomorrow!


----------



## sugarsugar

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks. The snow wasn't too bad after the wind stopped blowing around. The steps are my favorite part of the room.


And they look fabulous!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> Have you been having a good clear out while you have been packing everything up ?


Quite a lot has gone into the general rubbish- and an awful lot out as recyclable- and then there is all that I have donated to the Hospice Shop- they should have made quite a nice little amount from that!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> The move is underway!- a lot of my glass storage jars are in the new house!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a thought, do you have contents insurance covered at the new place?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Just a thought, do you have contents insurance covered at the new place?


I don't have contents' Insurance at all- it is the risk that I just have to take- I am very practised at managing without- this is why I want to pay for the new locks ,though for the back door and the laundry door.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good that the holes in the walls are already fixed- the worst one looked like this-
> 
> I will be able to show you the repair tomorrow!


OH MY, that is a serious looking hole. Thank goodness that is repaired. Any wonder the landlord wanted those tenants out. :shock:


----------



## sugarsugar

Wow, I think I am actually up to date.  

Julie... good luck with it all tomorrow. 

Take care everyone.. I am going to attempt to go to bed early tonight.


----------



## angelam

Good morning all. I haven't been posting much in the last few days as I've been busy with the decorators. They finished yesterday so I have now started on the big sort out getting furniture back to where it should be and clearing the dust. I don't know why but it seems to have kicked me in to major spring cleaning mode! (but I'm sure it will pass)! 
I managed to get out with my walkers on Sunday morning after being rained off last Wednesday. It was very cold and blowing a really cold northerly wind but once we got walking I soon warmed up. It's a bit difficult getting out for these walks some mornings but I'm always glad when I do make the effort, I feel so good afterwards.
I woke this morning to a white garden but its melting already and I'm sure will be gone by lunchtime. Nothing like some of you guys over the pond are having. 
I have managed to read along and pretty much kept up with happenings. 
Carol I loved your running commentary of the cars in your street!
Julie it's good to hear that you are on the move at last. I echo all that many others have said about not having rugs - they are a hazard. Hope all goes well and all the repairs are done quickly so that you can move in and make your home as you want it. 
To all of you with major snow falls stay warm and don't go out unless you really have to. I'm off again in domestic goddess mode! Don't worry it won't last but i have to make the most of it while it does!


----------



## Swedenme

sugarsugar said:


> OH MY, that is a serious looking hole. Thank goodness that is repaired. Any wonder the landlord wanted those tenants out. :shock:


That's what I was thinking . Hope everything is all fixed up and in working order before you move in


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> OH MY, that is a serious looking hole. Thank goodness that is repaired. Any wonder the landlord wanted those tenants out. :shock:


You should see the mess the kitchen is in!!!!!! there will be a serious amount of scrubbing and in many places I will have to resurface- like under the sink- thank goodness part of Dad's money went into kitchen Cabinets and work top- these will reside in the 'dining room' along with my two work tables- one with a stainless steel top, the other my end grain block sits on- both are on Castors (casters?) So will be rather useful.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Wow, I think I am actually up to date.
> 
> Julie... good luck with it all tomorrow.
> 
> Take care everyone.. I am going to attempt to go to bed early tonight.


Sleep well, Cathy! What is your weather doing?


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> Good morning all. I haven't been posting much in the last few days as I've been busy with the decorators. They finished yesterday so I have now started on the big sort out getting furniture back to where it should be and clearing the dust. I don't know why but it seems to have kicked me in to major spring cleaning mode! (but I'm sure it will pass)!
> I managed to get out with my walkers on Sunday morning after being rained off last Wednesday. It was very cold and blowing a really cold northerly wind but once we got walking I soon warmed up. It's a bit difficult getting out for these walks some mornings but I'm always glad when I do make the effort, I feel so good afterwards.
> I woke this morning to a white garden but its melting already and I'm sure will be gone by lunchtime. Nothing like some of you guys over the pond are having.
> I have managed to read along and pretty much kept up with happenings.
> Carol I loved your running commentary of the cars in your street!
> Julie it's good to hear that you are on the move at last. I echo all that many others have said about not having rugs - they are a hazard. Hope all goes well and all the repairs are done quickly so that you can move in and make your home as you want it.
> To all of you with major snow falls stay warm and don't go out unless you really have to. I'm off again in domestic goddess mode! Don't worry it won't last but i have to make the most of it while it does!


The most important thing- after I have the kitchen workable- from my perspective- is the fences so Ringo can have his back garden again!


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> That's what I was thinking . Hope everything is all fixed up and in working order before you move in


Ja, Nasir's son spent several hours today working on the holes- I can show you the 'after' shot of the worst once I have been over again in the morning.


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> Sleep well, Cathy! What is your weather doing?


Our weather has been so so for "Summer" lately. Still in low 20s c tomorrow 20c , but then Thurs 27c (which I will like), Frid 31c and then Sat 35c (which is high enough for me).....


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> The most important issue was that Ringo is welcome- I have a lovely pair of sheepskin slippers that I got from the Goulburn Alpaca Shop- so I don't anticipate cold feet even on wood- but this all needs discussion. I have just emailed Nasir with the list of things needing attention about 1/4 of an hour ago. Three people lined up to help with the moving, tomorrow!


What about Ringo's claws on wood? would they scratch it?


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> Our weather has been so so for "Summer" lately. Still in low 20s c tomorrow 20c , but then Thurs 27c (which I will like), Frid 31c and then Sat 35c (which is high enough for me).....


That is good that you are getting back to more normal, then- I wonder if it will last though?


----------



## Swedenme

angelam said:


> Good morning all. I haven't been posting much in the last few days as I've been busy with the decorators. They finished yesterday so I have now started on the big sort out getting furniture back to where it should be and clearing the dust. I don't know why but it seems to have kicked me in to major spring cleaning mode! (but I'm sure it will pass)!
> I managed to get out with my walkers on Sunday morning after being rained off last Wednesday. It was very cold and blowing a really cold northerly wind but once we got walking I soon warmed up. It's a bit difficult getting out for these walks some mornings but I'm always glad when I do make the effort, I feel so good afterwards.
> I woke this morning to a white garden but its melting already and I'm sure will be gone by lunchtime. Nothing like some of you guys over the pond are having.
> I have managed to read along and pretty much kept up with happenings.
> Carol I loved your running commentary of the cars in your street!
> Julie it's good to hear that you are on the move at last. I echo all that many others have said about not having rugs - they are a hazard. Hope all goes well and all the repairs are done quickly so that you can move in and make your home as you want it.
> To all of you with major snow falls stay warm and don't go out unless you really have to. I'm off again in domestic goddess mode! Don't worry it won't last but i have to make the most of it while it does!


Glad you could get out with your walkers the cold makes me want to stay inside instead of going out with the dog . The hardest part is putting my coat on . But like you I always feel better after a good long walk . We too have got snow , but clear blue skies again which makes me wonder if it's going to stay but it is forecast here to snow again maybe tonight . Can the Domestic Goddess come and sort my house out when she has finished at yours .😀


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good that the holes in the walls are already fixed- the worst one looked like this-
> 
> I will be able to show you the repair tomorrow!


That was bad- good that they are so quickly getting things fixed.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> What about Ringo's claws on wood? would they scratch it?


I had wooden floors in my house in Christchurch, with my Pembroke Corgi- don't recall ever having a problem with scratch marks- but then I don't recall fluff with him either- though Bronwen does!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> That was bad- good that they are so quickly getting things fixed.


I am hoping, when Nasir drops by to fix the tiles on the Hearth- that we will be able to get agreement to fix things like the under sink. It is pretty grotty!


----------



## sugarsugar

Lurker 2 said:


> That is good that you are getting back to more normal, then- I wonder if it will last though?


I reckon we will be getting some VERY hot days to come yet this month. I hope not to the extent of last Summer though. Remember my mum being rushed to hospital with severe heat stroke.? 6 days in a row over 40c. :shock:


----------



## Swedenme

Lurker 2 said:


> I had wooden floors in my house in Christchurch, with my Pembroke Corgi- don't recall ever having a problem with scratch marks- but then I don't recall fluff with him either- though Bronwen does!


I have wooden floors . No scratch marks from Mishka, even though sometimes she runs round the house at full speed then turns on a sixpence (as they say in Yorshire) but lots of fluff at the moment as she is moulting ,


----------



## Lurker 2

Another nuisance is that because the damage to the telephone junction boxes is so bad I am going to have to pay a reconnection fee of $63- I will have to negotiate with their Credit people because I know this will take me way over budget.


----------



## Lurker 2

sugarsugar said:


> I reckon we will be getting some VERY hot days to come yet this month. I hope not to the extent of last Summer though. Remember my mum being rushed to hospital with severe heat stroke.? 6 days in a row over 40c. :shock:


Yes- I do recall that- but she has the Air Conditioner now!


----------



## sassafras123

Angelam, glad you have been able to walk. Would love to borrow your domestic goddess.
Sonja, yes, the yarn is glittery. Store didn't have regular red. I had wanted to do heel and toe in red, but thought glitter might be too scratchy. So, like you, I'm living dangerously and hope I have enough white to finish.


----------



## darowil

Was out today, James (my GPS) took my home a way I use soemtimes till he told me to go a way I didn't think would work. I decided I might as well if James was right. Well James was wrong (the road does continue but no public access. As I haven't rained the car to jump and I didn' t want to mess up the front I decided to return the way I had come. However I discovered a lovely park with plenty of paths and a kiosk. Was a bit embarresed that in 10 years living here I hadn't realised it was there- however it was only done up 2 years ago and I do remeber hearing it. But will walk there dsometimes- a longer walk but then lovley spot for coffee.
But was rather intrigued by this sight- we ahve no hiastory of Totm poles so knew it was not part of our tradition. Still don't know why it is here despite the information plaque I have included.


----------



## Lurker 2

Swedenme said:


> I have wooden floors . No scratch marks from Mishka, even though sometimes she runs round the house at full speed then turns on a sixpence (as they say in Yorshire) but lots of fluff at the moment as she is moulting ,


The one who created fluff all year round- and being bigger it was very noticeable- was Bronwen's Eloise- a gift from her big sister- she was part semi Alsatian, part Retriever- had thrown to her dad- the Retriever- Beautiful looking dog- Dad and Daughter! But boy did she create fluff! Bronwen never really appreciated her- she was left to me to look after, then I left her with my tenants- they were very willing to take her on because of the extremely low rental I was asking- They pinched my excellent dog run and kennel, along with an awful lot of other things- their son was at Wanganui Collegiate- the one Prince Edward attended- I had not known that till too late- so basically I was subsidising theit School Fees- they never once paid the rent on time- all very unsatisfactory- but then I met Fale and sold up...


----------



## Swedenme

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, glad you have been able to walk. Would love to borrow your domestic goddess.
> Sonja, yes, the yarn is glittery. Store didn't have regular red. I had wanted to do heel and toe in red, but thought glitter might be too scratchy. So, like you, I'm living dangerously and hope I have enough white to finish.


The glittery red looks lovely in the hearts . I agree that it might be too scratchy for the heel , so I have my fingers crossed you have enough white to finish 
Sonja


----------



## angelam

Swedenme said:


> Can the Domestic Goddess come and sort my house out when she has finished at yours .😀


No chance. I'll be sitting with my feet up with a large glass of wine!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

angelam said:


> No chance. I'll be sitting with my feet up with a large glass of wine!! :lol: :lol:


That sounds a nice way to relax!


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Was out today, James (my GPS) took my home a way I use soemtimes till he told me to go a way I didn't think would work. I decided I might as well if James was right. Well James was wrong (the road does continue but no public access. As I haven't rained the car to jump and I didn' t want to mess up the front I decided to return the way I had come. However I discovered a lovely park with plenty of paths and a kiosk. Was a bit embarresed that in 10 years living here I hadn't realised it was there- however it was only done up 2 years ago and I do remeber hearing it. But will walk there dsometimes- a longer walk but then lovley spot for coffee.
> But was rather intrigued by this sight- we ahve no hiastory of Totm poles so knew it was not part of our tradition. Still don't know why it is here despite the information plaque I have included.


I wonder if the Timber Development Association still exists? 1970 is quite archival- glad I found the photos- they were very slow to arrive !


----------



## darowil

And here is my last Club knit for 2014 from Stranded in Oz. Used the yarn Melissa sent to another of her patterns called Dark Rainbow Socks. Can't find the details of the yarn which I will hopefully find at some time.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> And here is my last Club knit for 2014 from Stranded in Oz. Used the yarn Melissa sent to another of her patterns called Dark Rainbow Socks. Can't find the details of the yarn which I will hopefully find at some time.


Your socks are lovely and so is the yarn you used . I am definitely going to have to have a serious look for some nice sock yarn and make another pair 
Sonja


----------



## darowil

sugarsugar said:


> I reckon we will be getting some VERY hot days to come yet this month. I hope not to the extent of last Summer though. Remember my mum being rushed to hospital with severe heat stroke.? 6 days in a row over 40c. :shock:


We have some hot days ahead-but 36 is the hottest so no extreme heat still on the radar. Not complaining though I might sound like it sometimes when I say we shouldn't need to be thinking of wearing a cardigan in February. Would rather be 'cold' than hot. Mind you 13 is not cold for many of you which is what some of our nights have got down to.


----------



## darowil

Swedenme said:


> Your socks are lovely and so is the yarn you used . I am definitely going to have to have a serious look for some nice sock yarn and make another pair
> Sonja


Most of the others will know that Melissa from Stranded in Oz runs a yarn business here in Adelaide. She dyes a lot of the yarn herself. She runs a club each year in which we get yarn she has dyed and a pattern she designs every 2 months (mainly socks). Normally I post them here though I think a few times they get forgotten- no excuse not to as I send her a photos each time (and then I get extra goodies if I get them in before the 10th of the month the next yarn is due. So done it comfortably this time round).
Means I get a Christmas present every 2 months as this is my Christmas from David each year.
Just added a close up of one sock


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> We have some hot days ahead-but 36 is the hottest so no extreme heat still on the radar. Not complaining though I might sound like it sometimes when I say we shouldn't need to be thinking of wearing a cardigan in February. Would rather be 'cold' than hot. Mind you 13 is not cold for many of you which is what some of our nights have got down to.


Would not mind a night at 13 at all!!!!! I am sitting here with it at 25- outside is 19 but I am thinking the insulation is making things worse!


----------



## KateB

kehinkle said:


> Found this on my Facebook tonight. Enjoy. Had to type in so hope it works.
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/local-guys-become-international-pin-up-models-in-sexy-knitwear-calendar/
> 
> Kathy
> 
> It works, I just tried it.


Liked the neck thing that Mr January was wearing......how old am I getting when I'm more interested in the knitwear than the models!  :lol:


----------



## darowil

Lurker 2 said:


> Would not mind a night at 13 at all!!!!! I am sitting here with it at 25- outside is 19 but I am thinking the insulation is making things worse!


Our coolest this month has been a mere 12.5!
At times the insulation is a problem as it takes longer to cool down- but then again imagine how hot it would get during the day without it.

ANd now I think I might head off to bed. Might get to read a book instead of an ipad for a while if I go now as David is not yet in bed.


----------



## Lurker 2

darowil said:


> Most of the others will know that Melissa from Stranded in Oz runs a yarn business here in Adelaide. She dyes a lot of the yarn herself. She runs a club each year in which we get yarn she has dyed and a pattern she designs every 2 months (mainly socks). Normally I post them here though I think a few times they get forgotten- no excuse not to as I send her a photos each time (and then I get extra goodies if I get them in before the 10th of the month the next yarn is due. So done it comfortably this time round).
> Means I get a Christmas present every 2 months as this is my Christmas from David each year.


How nice! What a thoughtful way to spread the Christmas giving! I love the purple yarn you gave me- that I made into a little cowl. Also Stranded in Oz- love the _double entendre_


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> The move is underway!- a lot of my glass storage jars are in the new house!


Woohoo!


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Woohoo!


It is a bit of one of those *woohoo* moments!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> Another nuisance is that because the damage to the telephone junction boxes is so bad I am going to have to pay a reconnection fee of $63- I will have to negotiate with their Credit people because I know this will take me way over budget.


Should that not be part of the landlord's remit? Worth an ask.


----------



## Swedenme

darowil said:


> Most of the others will know that Melissa from Stranded in Oz runs a yarn business here in Adelaide. She dyes a lot of the yarn herself. She runs a club each year in which we get yarn she has dyed and a pattern she designs every 2 months (mainly socks). Normally I post them here though I think a few times they get forgotten- no excuse not to as I send her a photos each time (and then I get extra goodies if I get them in before the 10th of the month the next yarn is due. So done it comfortably this time round).
> Means I get a Christmas present every 2 months as this is my Christmas from David each year.
> Just added a close up of one sock


That's a lovely christmas present and I have just looked at the close up . It really is a pretty pattern and the colour in the yarn is lovely . Lucky you 
Sonja


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> Should that not be part of the landlord's remit? Worth an ask.


I will have to check that out! Not sure!


----------



## KateB

Lurker 2 said:


> I will have to check that out! Not sure!


I would have thought that it might be counted as part of the essential facilities of the house?


----------



## jheiens

It *is* winter now. The days are shorter and the dreary, overcast weather requires the longer use of lamps in order to see to do knitting, reading, cleaning, etc. These things combined with a possible increase per kilowatt hour can bring up the monthly bill, as well as perhaps more washer/dryer or TV usage.

Ours goes up as we wear more layers of clothing which need laundering.

Ohio Joy



vabchnonnie said:


> TO ALL OF YOU:Yes, I unplug ALL devices I don't use, except this computer, a clock, the door bell, dishwasher, lamp, maybe a few others. Don't see where I used something different this last month, but it was close to $15 more this time. Will watch it closely and see what happens. The prices here are really going up again, not good when income stays the same. I'm sure many of you know the story of living on fixed income, it can be a real challenge. I DID get my cooking done, am pleased about that; also took the rubbish out to the dumpster. Hopefully through my discipline, I can get a few more things done today. Have to go easy on this screen "tea", it takes my time away from other things. I'll get the hang of it soon, remember I'm NEW at this...Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

KateB said:


> I would have thought that it might be counted as part of the essential facilities of the house?


I have only the opinion of the Telephone Provider's technician with whom I was discussing the issues last night- I will wait until I can 'nab' Nasir- probably when he does the tiles! Telecom now calls themselves SPARK down here.


----------



## Lurker 2

jheiens said:


> It *is* winter now. The days are shorter and the dreary, overcast weather requires the longer use of lamps in order to see to do knitting, reading, cleaning, etc. These things combined with a possible increase per kilowatt hour can bring up the monthly bill, as well as perhaps more washer/dryer or TV usage.
> 
> Ours goes up as we wear more layers of clothing which need laundering.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Joy! it is MY days that are getting shorter!!!!! Yours ARE LENGTHENING, even if it does not feel like it yet!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good that the holes in the walls are already fixed- the worst one looked like this-
> 
> I will be able to show you the repair tomorrow!


That looks bad. I will look forward to see the finished article.


----------



## Normaedern

darowil said:


> And here is my last Club knit for 2014 from Stranded in Oz. Used the yarn Melissa sent to another of her patterns called Dark Rainbow Socks. Can't find the details of the yarn which I will hopefully find at some time.


Great socks and lovely knitting.


----------



## jknappva

sassafras123 said:


> sassafras123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pic of heart sock.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a very pretty sock, Joy! And very appropriate with Valentine's Day just around the corner!
> Sounds like you and Maya had a delightful walk.
> Junek
Click to expand...


----------



## jknappva

Bonnie7591 said:


> Were you born one of those years?
> I was born in 1957 but have only just recently started locking my doors & only then if I'm going away for an extended time.


When I was growing up, the only time the door was locked was when my sister was about 15 years old and started sleep walking. After my parents found her outside the house in the middle of the night, they finally found a key and locked the doors and put the key under their pillow!! 
Junek


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> When I moved from West Virginia to Virginia Beach VA in 1995, I had to learn to lock myself in the apartment, very strange to me at the time. Now I understand. PS I was born before l950. It's about time for me to take my puppy outside, then devotions and prayer time just before bed ie; 930 or 10. I'm usually up by 6:00-6:30...........until next time...Sharon


What prompted the move to Virginia Beach, Sharon? Was your husband military?
Hope you had a good night. I'm lucky if I can stay down until 6 am most mornings. Arthritic joints don't like to be inactive for hours!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

darowil said:


> Now that I don't like to think-means I've been around a VERY long time.


Not my meaning at all; just meant that a lot of time has passed where things have really changed; there are very few places left where one can feel safe and are okay with not locking doors.

My hometown may be one of the last places where people drive up town, park their cars and leave the keys in them. My DH was beyond flabbergasted when he say this happening back in 1970 and I think it's still the norm around there. I doubt that people lock their doors either...except for those who live along the main highway where lots of strangers are driving by. In a town of less than 1,000, strangers sure do stick out...unless you look like someone who still lives in town; then you're approached and suggested "you're a _____ aren't you?" And, they're usually correct--some strong genes from that place.


----------



## jknappva

RookieRetiree said:


> Kathy....my heart sunk a little when I read that your load was to pick up in Des Plaines, which is is just one suburb over from me and very near O'Hare airport....I felt better when I saw that you declined. The snow kept up here last night and into today and many places were closed. Trucks and cars were all over the place and not all on the road...may were in the ditches. Glad you were able to stay safe at home without getting dinged. Hope you get back out once the weather systems (midwest and east) settle down.


Even though we only had a couple of rain showers Monday, we had windy, warm weather. Usually when high winds are predicted, they restrict tractor trailers, RVs, and any top loaded vehicles from driving on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. Guess someone dropped the ball!! A 50 mph wind gust blew a tractor trailer over on it's side while traveling on the Bridge!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I'm glad he and his truck sound unhurt.
> David is stuck in Joliet with his truck not wanting to keep fuel pressure, so hopefully they will be able to get him back on the road again tomorrow morning with no problems.


Joliet is about 1 hour south of me -- and not too far from where Dawn is....so he was heading right into the worst of the storm..his truck just said "no way!" and took a rest.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Couldn't that also be covered by the landlord since it was damaged by the former tenent?


Lurker 2 said:


> Another nuisance is that because the damage to the telephone junction boxes is so bad I am going to have to pay a reconnection fee of $63- I will have to negotiate with their Credit people because I know this will take me way over budget.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Another nuisance is that because the damage to the telephone junction boxes is so bad I am going to have to pay a reconnection fee of $63- I will have to negotiate with their Credit people because I know this will take me way over budget.


Is this something that the landlord should take care of also? Is it time to go without a land line and only a cell phone? So many (all my children) no longer put in land lines... I have to be sure I have my cell with me when I visit and and take care of the kids.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Great looking socks Margaret.


darowil said:


> And here is my last Club knit for 2014 from Stranded in Oz. Used the yarn Melissa sent to another of her patterns called Dark Rainbow Socks. Can't find the details of the yarn which I will hopefully find at some time.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good morning from a cold and white Surrey. We had a couple of inches of snow over night, but thankfully the roads are clear. I'm off to the coven this morning so I will catch up later.
> 
> Healing vibes and hugs to all.


Good morning, Josephine. I'm glad the roads are clear. Stay warm!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good that the holes in the walls are already fixed- the worst one looked like this-
> 
> I will be able to show you the repair tomorrow!


The former tenants must have been a bunch of hooligans!! I guess Nasir didn't do any walk throughs to check the condition of the house while they lived there!!
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

Caught up with all the overnight chatter. Julie I am so excited for you. That was really a huge hole in the wall. Sound like your landlord is on top of eveything though. 

Have appointment with rheumatologist later this morning. 

TTYL


----------



## jknappva

sugarsugar said:


> I reckon we will be getting some VERY hot days to come yet this month. I hope not to the extent of last Summer though. Remember my mum being rushed to hospital with severe heat stroke.? 6 days in a row over 40c. :shock:


I remember well when your mother had the heat stroke. At least with the a.c. you got her, that's not a worry this year, if she uses it!!
Junek


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy! it is MY days that are getting shorter!!!!! Yours ARE LENGTHENING, even if it does not feel like it yet!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumbup:


http://www.mrdowling.com/601-seasons.html

http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/usa/chicago

I am very daft when it comes to the science behind seasons, etc....but our time of daylight is definitely short..but maybe not as short as they were in December or as long as they'll be in March. With no sunlight (which has been the norm thus far this winter), the days seem to arrive very late and leave very early because of the haze...I'd say we may have some form of daylight from 7:00 a.m. to about 5:00 p.m.


----------



## jknappva

darowil said:


> And here is my last Club knit for 2014 from Stranded in Oz. Used the yarn Melissa sent to another of her patterns called Dark Rainbow Socks. Can't find the details of the yarn which I will hopefully find at some time.


Lovely socks!!
Junek


----------



## Swedenme

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.mrdowling.com/601-seasons.html
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/usa/chicago
> 
> I am very daft when it comes to the science behind seasons, etc....but our time of daylight is definitely short..but maybe not as short as they were in December or as long as they'll be in March. With no sunlight (which has been the norm thus far this winter), the days seem to arrive very late and leave very early because of the haze...I'd say we may have some form of daylight from 7:00 a.m. to about 5:00 p.m.


You definitely have been having a dreary winter . It seems to go on forever when all you get is darkness and grey days . Here we have been having the opposite lovely blue skies and sunshine with only the odd grey day got snow on the ground but it's feels warm in the sun, and our days are definitely getting longer again 
Sonja


----------



## RookieRetiree

Darowil and Sassafrass -- love your socks. I haven't tried an afterthought heel or toe yet, but some of the authors of the books say that this is the "best fitting" heel--- definitely a matter of opinion. I just got the book Sock Architecture by Lara Neel and love what she's included. Her adventure in knitting socks sounds like mine - doing research of everything I can get my hands on.

Gwen - good luck at the doctors.

Julie - good luck with getting all the repairs done---that hole is pretty darn large...I think construction must be very different there..as any holes here are through the wallboard in the section between studs and a hole that big would probably be cut out and a new piece nailed and taped in.


----------



## Kansas g-ma

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this something that the landlord should take care of also? Is it time to go without a land line and only a cell phone? So many (all my children) no longer put in land lines... I have to be sure I have my cell with me when I visit and and take care of the kids.


I'd agree-- ask Nasir to pay for it-- his damage bill.


----------



## vabchnonnie

jheiens said:


> It *is* winter now. The days are shorter and the dreary, overcast weather requires the longer use of lamps in order to see to do knitting, reading, cleaning, etc. These things combined with a possible increase per kilowatt hour can bring up the monthly bill, as well as perhaps more washer/dryer or TV usage.
> 
> Ours goes up as we wear more layers of clothing which need laundering.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Well, I agree, but in my case I don't have TV and never have used the dryer. After cleaning up my evening meal, the lights are usually out, except for the computer sometime before bed. This is a habit I developed when I was told I would be blind. Once in a while I have a lamp on but not often. I have a night light in the hallway, the kitchen and bathroom therefore I can see anywhere. Reower bill; found that it is a billing for 34 days instead of 30, the rate went up, and of course I have electric (Heat pump) these cold windy days haven't helped either. Guess considering everything the increase is accounted for. Will be anxious to see the next bill

Our weather this morning is cold, no wind and the sun is out. That's good for me. Will be taking puppy out and we'll go for our walk, just have to layer up..

Have to tiddy up a few areas this am, in fact it may take all morning, must wash my hair etc. Need to have a cup of tea and think of the best way to empty a large closet. Hopefully I can eliminate a few things. Projects like that take room to sort etc. only room really is the living room it has more space than the others. Will be a big mess for a while, in fact wonder if it will take a day or two since I want to go through everything in totes etc. Good no one else lives here besides me and my puppy. A winter project good for days like this.

My prayer list is getting rather long since I've added my new friends on here, that's OK. Do wonder how everything is going in each of your lives. Would be nice to pick up the phone and chat, to hear your voice etc. I will give you my phone number if you PM me, that is here in the states. I don't have international calling, wish at times like this I did.

Looking forward to your notes.....until next time...Sharon


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> That looks bad. I will look forward to see the finished article.


One thing that does concern me- it looked like it had been very damp at some point- but as it is where outside coats are hung maybe that is the explanation- I will be keeping an eye on the new plaster!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Couldn't that also be covered by the landlord since it was damaged by the former tenent?


I am not quite sure of that point- I will be checking with Nasir when we get a chance to discuss the list of things needing repair.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Is this something that the landlord should take care of also?  Is it time to go without a land line and only a cell phone? So many (all my children) no longer put in land lines... I have to be sure I have my cell with me when I visit and and take care of the kids.


see last post above! Our experience in the Christchurch Earthquakes has taught us the value of the humble landline- when the electricity is down there ain't no mobile connection!


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> The former tenants must have been a bunch of hooligans!! I guess Nasir didn't do any walk throughs to check the condition of the house while they lived there!!
> Junek


Oh he has to have been in very recently- because the hot water cylinder is very new, but he says he felt sorry for them, and let them get away with too much- for one thing they were seriously overcrowded- 14 in the one house was what he said (a lot were children) he was paying for their water bill, they are miles behind on the electricity bill and they were not regular with the rent. But he would know from his own experience how hard it is getting started in Auckland- especially for housing.


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up with all the overnight chatter. Julie I am so excited for you. That was really a huge hole in the wall. Sound like your landlord is on top of eveything though.
> 
> Have appointment with rheumatologist later this morning.
> 
> TTYL


They all seem very motivated to help me- Ja and his brother will come towards afternoon on Friday to check if I need any more big stuff shifted- 6 in the morning was just too early a start for them- which did not surprise me at all!


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.mrdowling.com/601-seasons.html
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/usa/chicago
> 
> I am very daft when it comes to the science behind seasons, etc....but our time of daylight is definitely short..but maybe not as short as they were in December or as long as they'll be in March. With no sunlight (which has been the norm thus far this winter), the days seem to arrive very late and leave very early because of the haze...I'd say we may have some form of daylight from 7:00 a.m. to about 5:00 p.m.


Cloud cover can make a very significant difference- but I am also aware of the later sunrise occurring here- you know it is the slippery slope into Autumn! Nights also are getting closer. Pity I can't parcel up some of that sunlight for you!


----------



## Onthewingsofadove

Gift from us Canadian folk?



darowil said:


> Was out today, James (my GPS) took my home a way I use soemtimes till he told me to go a way I didn't think would work. I decided I might as well if James was right. Well James was wrong (the road does continue but no public access. As I haven't rained the car to jump and I didn' t want to mess up the front I decided to return the way I had come. However I discovered a lovely park with plenty of paths and a kiosk. Was a bit embarresed that in 10 years living here I hadn't realised it was there- however it was only done up 2 years ago and I do remeber hearing it. But will walk there dsometimes- a longer walk but then lovley spot for coffee.
> But was rather intrigued by this sight- we ahve no hiastory of Totm poles so knew it was not part of our tradition. Still don't know why it is here despite the information plaque I have included.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> Darowil and Sassafrass -- love your socks. I haven't tried an afterthought heel or toe yet, but some of the authors of the books say that this is the "best fitting" heel--- definitely a matter of opinion. I just got the book Sock Architecture by Lara Neel and love what she's included. Her adventure in knitting socks sounds like mine - doing research of everything I can get my hands on.
> 
> Gwen - good luck at the doctors.
> 
> Julie - good luck with getting all the repairs done---that hole is pretty darn large...I think construction must be very different there..as any holes here are through the wallboard in the section between studs and a hole that big would probably be cut out and a new piece nailed and taped in.


It was a very real shock when I first saw it- but I should see the repair before the morning is out- I hope to make at least one trip over am., definitely another pm., provided all goes to plan.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> I'd agree-- ask Nasir to pay for it-- his damage bill.


I will definitely be asking!


----------



## NanaCaren

Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me. 

Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm. 

Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today. 

Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me.
> 
> Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm.
> 
> Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


Looking good, Caren! that coffee has to be done with a stencil I think!


----------



## NanaCaren

Sorlenna said:


> I've never made bagels...might have to try!
> 
> The room is looking great! :thumbup:


You should give bagels a try they are pretty easy to make. 
Thank you despite all the dust and mess I am enjoying seeing it come together.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Looking good, Caren! that coffee has to be done with a stencil I think!


Thanks Julie. Yes it is done with a stencil. I think I will try a few different stencils I used for cakes and cookies.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Thanks Julie. Yes it is done with a stencil. I think I will try a few different stencils I used for cakes and cookies.


Good idea!


----------



## NanaCaren

tami_ohio said:


> Caren, did you post the bread recipe and I missed it? If you didn't that's fine. I just didn't want to miss it, if you did, and not thank you for it!


I didn't post the receipt just a link to it, but here it is. It is important to follow each step for it to turn out properly.


----------



## Grandmapaula

Lurker 2 said:


> The most important issue was that Ringo is welcome- I have a lovely pair of sheepskin slippers that I got from the Goulburn Alpaca Shop- so I don't anticipate cold feet even on wood- but this all needs discussion. I have just emailed Nasir with the list of things needing attention about 1/4 of an hour ago. Three people lined up to help with the moving, tomorrow!


Julie, so happy for you and Ringo!! Sounds like you finally have a co-operative landlord. Will pray for good weather for your move. Hugs, Paula


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> Good idea!


I figure if it works for cakes, cookies so on. Why not coffee and hot chocolate. What cango wrong 😳😁


----------



## Swedenme

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me.
> 
> Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm.
> 
> Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


Lovely looking coffee . Back room is looking real good too . I see you have one of the most important things for a teenager already up . The T.V 😀


----------



## cmaliza

Cashmeregma said:


> Oh, I thought you meant my nephew, but you meant on your street. Wow, that is bad Carol but what fun to watch.


~~~ :?: :?: :?:


----------



## angelam

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me.
> 
> Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm.
> 
> Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


Good afternoon Caren. Thanks for the coffee, I love the biscuits (cookies)! The room is looking really good. Good workmen you have there!


----------



## Lurker 2

Grandmapaula said:


> Julie, so happy for you and Ringo!! Sounds like you finally have a co-operative landlord. Will pray for good weather for your move. Hugs, Paula


A bit early yet for today's weather- will pick that up at ten past 6- it is not quite 5 yet- I like seeing the satelite maps- it looks like it maybe occluded today. I just checked on the meteorology website. It feels like the whole family is trying to help me!
Hugs for you too, Paula!

And for that matter 
((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I figure if it works for cakes, cookies so on. Why not coffee and hot chocolate. What cango wrong 😳😁


And gives you flexibility to choose what you use for the contrast. Cinnamon would appeal to me! or for that matter possibly finely ground nutmeg.


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Now Carol don't you go digging out the mail truck for your yarn!!!! LOL


~~~He was within sight....so close yet so far.....once released from the snow he was towed away....he did not deliver anything! That's okay.....the infinity scarf I had to start over because the needle broke....happened again! The cable and attached needle come apart...and the sts just spill off like a waterfall! I thinking my cable is too short....and moving the work around the cable caused the problem. This time the cable actually came out of the metal part that has the grooves for screwing in the needle point. Doubt it can be fixed. So.....I still have yarn to knit! :roll: :?


----------



## Lurker 2

cmaliza said:


> ~~~He was within sight....so close yet so far.....once released from the snow he was towed away....he did not deliver anything! That's okay.....the infinity scarf I had to start over because the needle broke....happened again! The cable and attached needle come apart...and the sts just spill off like a waterfall! I thinking my cable is too short....and moving the work around the cable caused the problem. This time the cable actually came out of the metal part that has the grooves for screwing in the needle point. Doubt it can be fixed. So.....I still have yarn to knit! :roll: :?


Oh no! Sounds like the workman must blame this tool


----------



## cmaliza

Kansas g-ma said:


> Vabchnonnie, do you leave anything plugged in even when not using it? Many years ago we had really high electric bills and I talked to a power co employee about it. He asked if I left my electric skillet plugged in, sure did, that was causing the problem. I don't remember the explanation, but amounted to "ghost usage" that anything that normally heated could draw power even when not in use. I've also read that leaving your phone recharger plugged in can pull power. I guess I would suggest unplugging anything you can (not refrig!) unless you are using it.


~~~My kids have told me the same....leaving chargers plugged in is a particular drain. Ghost usage is a good term. One would not think of it.


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> Lovely looking coffee . Back room is looking real good too . I see you have one of the most important things for a teenager already up . The T.V 😀


Thank you. The tv was on one wall that didn't need to be fixed, thank goodness. All the wiring is behind the wallboards. 😱 😬


----------



## cmaliza

Gweniepooh said:


> Have to share this....DH just found a way to deter "sales" calls when they come in and ask for me. He just told someone calling from California that I died last week! He is such a nut case sometimes.


~~~My DH really likes this idea.....we get so many! We hardly answer the phone any more. We figure if it is real business or a friend, a message will be left. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Swedenme said:


> The cupboard under the sink is where the draught comes from in my kitchen , but there is an air brick ( not sure if that's right name for it )it's got a sort of vent with slats on that you can open or shut . But even when it's shut there is still a draught . I can feel it as soon as I open the cupboard x


~~~Our draft is under the stove...which is in the middle of the kitchen...not along an outside wall. It has always been a mystery to me.:?:


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> And gives you flexibility to choose what you use for the contrast. Cinnamon would appeal to me! or for that matter possibly finely ground nutmeg.


I like flexibility to choose my own flavours. I use both cinnamon and nutmeg in my coffee and hot chocolate. A bit of nutmeg on fried eggs is good too.


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> So I am older than you. Next year will be my 60th.
> My baby is 30 at the end of this year.


1957 was a great year. The year DH was born!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> That looks very simple and effective


I thought so.


----------



## Swedenme

cmaliza said:


> ~~~Our draft is under the stove...which is in the middle of the kitchen...not along an outside wall. It has always been a mystery to me.:?:


Definitely a mystery !!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> I like flexibility to choose my own flavours. I use both cinnamon and nutmeg in my coffee and hot chocolate. A bit of nutmeg on fried eggs is good too.


I usually poach mine- probably would work , too!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> This should work now!


I loved the last one!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> The move is underway!- a lot of my glass storage jars are in the new house!


Yay! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaCaren

angelam said:


> Good afternoon Caren. Thanks for the coffee, I love the biscuits (cookies)! The room is looking really good. Good workmen you have there!


Good afternoon Angela. You are welcome. Thanks, yes I lucked out finding this contractor. He is almost alway finished whenhe says, with mine we didn't know there was so much damage. He is still only a few days over. 👍


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I'm glad he and his truck sound unhurt.
> David is stuck in Joliet with his truck not wanting to keep fuel pressure, so hopefully they will be able to get him back on the road again tomorrow morning with no problems.


I hope they get it fixed, and fixed correctly, quickly, so David can get back home, or another load out.


----------



## NanaCaren

Lurker 2 said:


> I usually poach mine- probably would work , too!


Yes it would I dust it on as soon as the eggs come out if the water. I even put it on my soft boiled eggs


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> NO!! LOL!


I take it you don't like mice? Me, neither! But these were cute, and I did download it.


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Or she needs new ones. lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## cmaliza

Poledra65 said:


> Here it is.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/mouse-knitting-pattern


~~~Thank you, Poledra. I somehow ended up on her Etsy site, although I started out at the site you sent me....I dunno....such an illiterate at times! I did get the pattern but had to pay for it. She has offered me another free pattern; we are in the middle of trying to figure this out. :?


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I hope you are starting to feel better soon.


Ditto!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> No, it started on the trip back from Houston, Tx a couple months ago. They thought it was the fuel jelling from the cold, but David can get it to start and run again as long as he doesn't try to go anywhere, so it's not gelled. They now think that there is a valve that is getting stuck somehow or that there is air getting in the line somehow as when D looked at it tonight, when it quit, it had air bubbles.
> I'm not sure they know squat about trucks most of the time either. lolol I would think that they would have been able to figure out and fix the problem before now.


I think David needs our nephew! He is great with diesels. Learned in the Navy, and has worked on trucks for many years.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Hi all, hope the winter is not dribing our american members too far up the wall.

You will not see me much at all here over next few months. I will have limited internet access due to only what I can afford to bou ce through my phone.

I was almost arrested tonight, because I was pushed until I lost it. Mother's husband (utter b******) has managed to twist it so I am tge baddy and I now have an avo against me. I am not normally violent but I am getting driven more and more that wa. He is trying to drive me completely out of my family and eill not be happy until he does so.

I am not in a financial position to escape this, and may yet end up in jail down the track. Tonight I took out mu frustration and anger of a piece of my furniture, destroying it the process. I lost control that badly that I am not sure of all the details - some little details are already lost because of the emotion, but I am hurting physically and will have some interesting bruises in the next few days.

This is about the forth time in my life that things have gotten this bad with him, and I realise it will never get better while we are both forced toreside in the same house. I eould never make mother choise, but I eonder what she will do when he has driven us all off. I ddon't think he understands what he is doing to all of us. Worse, most of my behaviours and reactions have been learnt from him. I don't know if I could unlearn them in the future. 

As sore as I am, the fact that I am backmeans it wasn't a full win to him. Because I haave no money, other than 40 cents, and wasn't prepared totry disturbing what friends I do have at 1am trying to find somewhere else to stay temporarily


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> The most important issue was that Ringo is welcome- I have a lovely pair of sheepskin slippers that I got from the Goulburn Alpaca Shop- so I don't anticipate cold feet even on wood- but this all needs discussion. I have just emailed Nasir with the list of things needing attention about 1/4 of an hour ago. Three people lined up to help with the moving, tomorrow!


Julie, I am so glad to see all these great news of your move! So good to hear that Nasir is working to get everything fixed for you, and helping get you moved, along with all of your other volunteers. What blessings.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Oh my, I'm glad he and his truck sound unhurt.
> David is stuck in Joliet with his truck not wanting to keep fuel pressure, so hopefully they will be able to get him back on the road again tomorrow morning with no problems.


Oh I do hope they get David's truck fixed. I would think they would have wanted to figure things out before he ended up stuck. Then again I know a few drivers that complain things are left until they have no choice but to fix the problem.


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Is this snow worse than you normally get that so many people are getting stuck? Not knowing how to drive to the conditions. I sure wouldn't know what to do only ever driven in a small amount of snow.
> Little do they know how they have entertained so many across the world!


~~~It was a lot of snow all at once....it snowed hard for at least 12 hours, and I think longer, maybe as much as 18 hours? The getting stuck and all the other drama....that's not too unusual, just that it all happened right in front of our window. The sun is out today....the plow has been through a couple of times (we live on a one-block street) (election season!)...many cars are still covered...and there is loads of digging out still to do. We hear that the major streets are fine (to be expected in Chicago - especially during election season). It is cold...and a bit more snow is expected this afternoon...but not much. Our next planned foray into the world is Friday. DH may go out before then, but I am a happy camper at home ('cept for my breaking needles! :thumbdown: - I still have a supply). :XD:

I posted a status picture of the buried car....still buried! I wonder whose it is? Not mine! :lol:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Swedenme said:


> I have wooden floors . No scratch marks from Mishka, even though sometimes she runs round the house at full speed then turns on a sixpence (as they say in Yorshire) but lots of fluff at the moment as she is moulting ,


We have our sons dog here now, only allowed in the porch but the hair is driving me nuts. She loses hair something terrible. When we go to their house I always come home with " hair socks" & they even bought a Roomba to keep it down. I will be glad to see her go home Thursday. 
Our dog was only ever allowed in the porch but unless sick didn't stay in very much so I'm not used to this. 
Took the GKs to the other grandparents late yesterday, they were to have them til the parents back but due to Dr appointments tomorrow asked me to pick GD up at play school & keep her til supper time.


----------



## cmaliza

kehinkle said:


> Found this on my Facebook tonight. Enjoy. Had to type in so hope it works.
> 
> http://www.boredpanda.com/local-guys-become-international-pin-up-models-in-sexy-knitwear-calendar/
> 
> Kathy
> 
> It works, I just tried it.


~~~
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :roll:


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> The snow is pretty, but you can have mine.  I will however join you in coffee, or I'll drink coffee while you drink tea.
> Love the steps, like the way you had them rounded.
> Hi Seth!!! Although he is probably gone home by now, and definitely in bed either way. lol


It is snowing again at the moment. Coffee for me lately. Thestepswere to have been rounded the first time but.. He is home now. I will tell him you said hi.


----------



## tami_ohio

sugarsugar said:


> I reckon we will be getting some VERY hot days to come yet this month. I hope not to the extent of last Summer though. Remember my mum being rushed to hospital with severe heat stroke.? 6 days in a row over 40c. :shock:


That is really hot! I hope you don't have to many days like that. No heat stroke allowed!


----------



## Bonnie7591

I thought that looked like something from our west coast & see by the plaque that it is.


darowil said:


> Was out today, James (my GPS) took my home a way I use soemtimes till he told me to go a way I didn't think would work. I decided I might as well if James was right. Well James was wrong (the road does continue but no public access. As I haven't rained the car to jump and I didn' t want to mess up the front I decided to return the way I had come. However I discovered a lovely park with plenty of paths and a kiosk. Was a bit embarresed that in 10 years living here I hadn't realised it was there- however it was only done up 2 years ago and I do remeber hearing it. But will walk there dsometimes- a longer walk but then lovley spot for coffee.
> But was rather intrigued by this sight- we ahve no hiastory of Totm poles so knew it was not part of our tradition. Still don't know why it is here despite the information plaque I have included.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> Another nuisance is that because the damage to the telephone junction boxes is so bad I am going to have to pay a reconnection fee of $63- I will have to negotiate with their Credit people because I know this will take me way over budget.


I would think that would be the landlord's responsibility, not yours? Here, it would be.


----------



## PurpleFi

Good afternoon from Surrey. The snow has all gone. Had fun with the coven this morning. Then l went shopping and l am just back from aswim. Now having coffee and cake.

Julie, still keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of your move.

Thanks for the coffee Caren, but l think l had better go and help the domestic goddess with her wine. 

Here's acouple of photos from this morning .


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> Was out today, James (my GPS) took my home a way I use soemtimes till he told me to go a way I didn't think would work. I decided I might as well if James was right. Well James was wrong (the road does continue but no public access. As I haven't rained the car to jump and I didn' t want to mess up the front I decided to return the way I had come. However I discovered a lovely park with plenty of paths and a kiosk. Was a bit embarresed that in 10 years living here I hadn't realised it was there- however it was only done up 2 years ago and I do remeber hearing it. But will walk there dsometimes- a longer walk but then lovley spot for coffee.
> But was rather intrigued by this sight- we ahve no hiastory of Totm poles so knew it was not part of our tradition. Still don't know why it is here despite the information plaque I have included.


Interesting!


----------



## tami_ohio

darowil said:


> And here is my last Club knit for 2014 from Stranded in Oz. Used the yarn Melissa sent to another of her patterns called Dark Rainbow Socks. Can't find the details of the yarn which I will hopefully find at some time.


Pretty!


----------



## Bonnie7591

darowil said:


> We have some hot days ahead-but 36 is the hottest so no extreme heat still on the radar. Not complaining though I might sound like it sometimes when I say we shouldn't need to be thinking of wearing a cardigan in February. Would rather be 'cold' than hot. Mind you 13 is not cold for many of you which is what some of our nights have got down to.


When it gets 13 in the spring I'll be running around barefoot & in shorts. Sounds good to me, -22C/-8F but add in the nasty wind & it's -32C/-25F this morning but beautifully & sunny. It seems the colder it is the more sunny days we get.


----------



## Bulldog

Good Morning my Precious Friends,
It is a beautiful day here. The sun is shining brightly but that doesnt mean anything. It has been in the thirties here. Plan to clean the three bathrooms here but my plans havent been working out lately so well see,
JOY, It sounds like your rummaging turned into a scrumpuous supper. Blueberry pie! Mom used to make them. Havent had it in years. (My waistline doesnt need it though).
JULIE, Thinking of you and all the upheaval of moving. Once all the repairs are done and you have things as you want them, I just know you are going to have a beautiful and comfortable home. You and Ringo will create new and wonderful, happy memories.
LINDA, I cringe at the thought of you going to work still sick. Praying for the crud to leave and you to feel better.
CAROL, I love your avatar. Did I wish you Happy Birthday. Cant remember. If I didnt shame on me and Happy Birthday. You had me in stitches with your play by play of cars in the snow and the game. Good we can all keep our sense of humor in times like these.
LIZ, Thank you so much for the cabbage soup recipe. I cant wait to try it.
JEANETTE, A block party with neighbors sounds like fun. We might could have done it years ago but now our neighborhood stays to themselves and no one visits or calls. I have tried to visit but it is not reciprocated so think everyone here wants to pretty much be left alone. Sad. You and DH are so kind to check on all your neighbors and help remove snow from driveways and share soup. You are good people for sure.
CAREN, Thanks for the coffee. The snow picture is pretty but oh so cold looking. Did you design your steps? I love them.
DARALENE, I hated your nephew was trapped for eight hours in the snow. It is wonderful there are good people still in our world who will go the extra mile to help someone in need.
KATHY, Be careful driving home. I would love to meet you. I will send you a PM
KAYE, I hate to hear David is having trouble with his truck. He is always in my prayers for traveling mercies as our Gwen says. Ryssa has been a fun addition to the family. Thank you so much for sharing your Aunt and Uncles experience with the shots. This gives me hope for my Sister.
SORLENNA, I loved mother nature off her meds. Good one!
AGNES, LINDA, How are you feeling today. You are in my prayers.
Off to catch up with latest postings before I cook and clean. I Love You To The Moon And Back, Betty


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> Where abouts is Joliet?


Joliet is a city in Will and Kendall counties in the U.S. state of Illinois, located 40 miles (64 km) southwest of Chicago.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> My larder is now all in boxes- not quite sure what I will be eating the next few days!


Well, at least it's well organized, but you really will need to eat at some point before the move is complete. :lol:


----------



## tami_ohio

jknappva said:


> Even though we only had a couple of rain showers Monday, we had windy, warm weather. Usually when high winds are predicted, they restrict tractor trailers, RVs, and any top loaded vehicles from driving on the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel. Guess someone dropped the ball!! A 50 mph wind gust blew a tractor trailer over on it's side while traveling on the Bridge!!
> Junek


 :shock: Not good, at all!


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> And Nasir's son has already filled the holes in the walls- so some of my photos are redundant!


Ooh, that is an ugly hole, glad it's all fixed already.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The most important issue was that Ringo is welcome- I have a lovely pair of sheepskin slippers that I got from the Goulburn Alpaca Shop- so I don't anticipate cold feet even on wood- but this all needs discussion. I have just emailed Nasir with the list of things needing attention about 1/4 of an hour ago. Three people lined up to help with the moving, tomorrow!


Wonderful that you have enough people to help with the move. I agree, a fence is very important right off. Alpaca slippers is good.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> Was out today, James (my GPS) took my home a way I use soemtimes till he told me to go a way I didn't think would work. I decided I might as well if James was right. Well James was wrong (the road does continue but no public access. As I haven't rained the car to jump and I didn' t want to mess up the front I decided to return the way I had come. However I discovered a lovely park with plenty of paths and a kiosk. Was a bit embarresed that in 10 years living here I hadn't realised it was there- however it was only done up 2 years ago and I do remeber hearing it. But will walk there dsometimes- a longer walk but then lovley spot for coffee.
> But was rather intrigued by this sight- we ahve no hiastory of Totm poles so knew it was not part of our tradition. Still don't know why it is here despite the information plaque I have included.


 Gotta love GPS, it's always so accurate, not. lol
But cool that you found the park, the totem pole is interesting, wonder why it was gifted, interesting though, non-the-less.


----------



## Poledra65

darowil said:


> And here is my last Club knit for 2014 from Stranded in Oz. Used the yarn Melissa sent to another of her patterns called Dark Rainbow Socks. Can't find the details of the yarn which I will hopefully find at some time.


Oooh, those are great, she certainly does some nice yarns.


----------



## RookieRetiree

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me.
> 
> Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm.
> 
> Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


Thanks for the coffee and cookies and I love the looks of the room...would be a great place to hang out!!


----------



## Bonnie7591

Our town was like that until the last few years. I used to know everybody but since the oil boom there are lots of newcomers I don't know & with the oilfield jobs comes drugs so more crime while people support bad habits.
We still leave keys in our vehicles at home. DH gets very grumpy if I forget & pull them out & he has to come in to get them.


RookieRetiree said:


> Not my meaning at all; just meant that a lot of time has passed where things have really changed; there are very few places left where one can feel safe and are okay with not locking doors.
> 
> My hometown may be one of the last places where people drive up town, park their cars and leave the keys in them. My DH was beyond flabbergasted when he say this happening back in 1970 and I think it's still the norm around there. I doubt that people lock their doors either...except for those who live along the main highway where lots of strangers are driving by. In a town of less than 1,000, strangers sure do stick out...unless you look like someone who still lives in town; then you're approached and suggested "you're a _____ aren't you?" And, they're usually correct--some strong genes from that place.


----------



## tami_ohio

vabchnonnie said:


> Well, I agree, but in my case I don't have TV and never have used the dryer. After cleaning up my evening meal, the lights are usually out, except for the computer sometime before bed. This is a habit I developed when I was told I would be blind. Once in a while I have a lamp on but not often. I have a night light in the hallway, the kitchen and bathroom therefore I can see anywhere. Reower bill; found that it is a billing for 34 days instead of 30, the rate went up, and of course I have electric (Heat pump) these cold windy days haven't helped either. Guess considering everything the increase is accounted for. Will be anxious to see the next bill
> 
> Our weather this morning is cold, no wind and the sun is out. That's good for me. Will be taking puppy out and we'll go for our walk, just have to layer up..
> 
> Have to tiddy up a few areas this am, in fact it may take all morning, must wash my hair etc. Need to have a cup of tea and think of the best way to empty a large closet. Hopefully I can eliminate a few things. Projects like that take room to sort etc. only room really is the living room it has more space than the others. Will be a big mess for a while, in fact wonder if it will take a day or two since I want to go through everything in totes etc. Good no one else lives here besides me and my puppy. A winter project good for days like this.
> 
> My prayer list is getting rather long since I've added my new friends on here, that's OK. Do wonder how everything is going in each of your lives. Would be nice to pick up the phone and chat, to hear your voice etc. I will give you my phone number if you PM me, that is here in the states. I don't have international calling, wish at times like this I did.
> 
> Looking forward to your notes.....until next time...Sharon


Sharon, I am glad that you have figured out why your power bill was so much higher. Do you have Skype downloaded to your computer? If so, many of us have it also, and it is free!!!! We can talk to each other face to face all over the world! If so, PM me, and I will give you my access. Or PM me and I will give you my cell number. I have unlimited talk and text here in the USA.


----------



## sassafras123

Darowil, great socks, lovely Christmas present.
Busybee, so sorry family situation so tense. Is there any way you can get counseling and support to move? Going to jail does not sound like a viable solution. Will keep you in prayer.
Caren, room looks great. Love all the warm wood.
Julie, looking forward to next installment of move.


----------



## RookieRetiree

cmaliza said:


> ~~~He was within sight....so close yet so far.....once released from the snow he was towed away....he did not deliver anything! That's okay.....the infinity scarf I had to start over because the needle broke....happened again! The cable and attached needle come apart...and the sts just spill off like a waterfall! I thinking my cable is too short....and moving the work around the cable caused the problem. This time the cable actually came out of the metal part that has the grooves for screwing in the needle point. Doubt it can be fixed. So.....I still have yarn to knit! :roll: :?


If it's a KnitPicks or KnittersPride needle, the LYS should replace it for free...and I agree with your assessment of why it happened; the stitches can crowd the cable. I'm a smart..... asking if you're making a waterfall shawl?!


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> see last post above! Our experience in the Christchurch Earthquakes has taught us the value of the humble landline- when the electricity is down there ain't no mobile connection!


Julie, you can ignore my comment made before I saw all of the others making the same comment! I see your answers. Sorry!


----------



## Poledra65

RookieRetiree said:


> Joliet is about 1 hour south of me -- and not too far from where Dawn is....so he was heading right into the worst of the storm..his truck just said "no way!" and took a rest.


Yes, he ended up in a motel for the night, hopefully he'll call soon and say they have him back on the road, the technician though it was probably a seal, so hopefully that is what it was and easy to fix.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me.
> 
> Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm.
> 
> Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


I absolutely love it! So welcoming and warm looking. Love the stair case.


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> I didn't post the receipt just a link to it, but here it is. It is important to follow each step for it to turn out properly.


Thank you. Somehow I think I missed that page. I will print them off, and save them to file. And pass them along.


----------



## nittergma

He everyone, I started then pushed the wrong key and my note disappeared so as I just said we have snow "walls" instead of snow banks out there now. Some of these aren't going anywhere till Spring! We have fun finding paths to walk in to the barn and buildings. It is beautiful when the sun shines on it we've had 2 sunny days...so refreshing!
Julie, It sounds like you've moved in to your new house, I'm glad things are being fixed up for you too. How does Ringo like it? Is he doing a lot of sniffing and investigating? I know our dogs would.
I'm hoping to get a little uninterrupted time to knit this week.
I need to keep reading to see if I can catch up.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me.
> 
> Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm.
> 
> Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


That is looking fabulous! The room looks great too, lol. I LOVE the stairs going up. 
Stay warm.


----------



## flyty1n

cmaliza said:


> ~~~He was within sight....so close yet so far.....once released from the snow he was towed away....he did not deliver anything! That's okay.....the infinity scarf I had to start over because the needle broke....happened again! The cable and attached needle come apart...and the sts just spill off like a waterfall! I thinking my cable is too short....and moving the work around the cable caused the problem. This time the cable actually came out of the metal part that has the grooves for screwing in the needle point. Doubt it can be fixed. So.....I still have yarn to knit! :roll: :?


Try a drop of super glue if it is where the wood or bamboo hooks to the metal part. That worked great for me.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> I think David needs our nephew! He is great with diesels. Learned in the Navy, and has worked on trucks for many years.


That would indeed be a great help. :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591

Caren, lovely coffe & the room is looking great.
Darowil, great socks & what a nice idea for a Chrstmas gift.
Kathy, glad you got to spend a night at home rather than heading into the heart of the bad weather.
Julie, glad your move is progressing. That is some hole in the wall, good thing it s being fixed. I also think the phone jack should be the landlords expense, not yours. We couldn't give up our phone landline as cell service is sketchy here, worse in summer when the leaves are on the trees.
Kaye, I hope they soon get David back on the road, it's hard when they can't really pinpoint the problem, sometimes it's some obscure little thing.
Gwen, hope your visit to the Rheumatologist found some good treatment options.
Well, better go back & check the worksop & get off here for a while.


----------



## Poledra65

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, hope the winter is not dribing our american members too far up the wall.
> 
> You will not see me much at all here over next few months. I will have limited internet access due to only what I can afford to bou ce through my phone.
> 
> I was almost arrested tonight, because I was pushed until I lost it. Mother's husband (utter b******) has managed to twist it so I am tge baddy and I now have an avo against me. I am not normally violent but I am getting driven more and more that wa. He is trying to drive me completely out of my family and eill not be happy until he does so.
> 
> I am not in a financial position to escape this, and may yet end up in jail down the track. Tonight I took out mu frustration and anger of a piece of my furniture, destroying it the process. I lost control that badly that I am not sure of all the details - some little details are already lost because of the emotion, but I am hurting physically and will have some interesting bruises in the next few days.
> 
> This is about the forth time in my life that things have gotten this bad with him, and I realise it will never get better while we are both forced toreside in the same house. I eould never make mother choise, but I eonder what she will do when he has driven us all off. I ddon't think he understands what he is doing to all of us. Worse, most of my behaviours and reactions have been learnt from him. I don't know if I could unlearn them in the future.
> 
> As sore as I am, the fact that I am backmeans it wasn't a full win to him. Because I haave no money, other than 40 cents, and wasn't prepared totry disturbing what friends I do have at 1am trying to find somewhere else to stay temporarily


Oh no, not good at all, unfortunately it is not a situation you can just move out of easily. 
Hopes and prayers that something, somehow happens to change things for the much better.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Oh I do hope they get David's truck fixed. I would think they would have wanted to figure things out before he ended up stuck. Then again I know a few drivers that complain things are left until they have no choice but to fix the problem.


Well, they said they fixed it, but he's losing pressure again, I'm just praying he can get to Tekonsha and home without it dying again. 
For some reason they keep saying oh, it's gelled up, and just replacing the filters and putting stuff in the tanks. But what they aren't bothering to figure out is WHY, and it wasn't gelled when he was on the phone with the boss last night, when he was stuck on the side of the road. 
Needless to say the least, he's very frustrated, and on the phone in a not good mood right now. 
Yep, don't fix it until it's beyond being fixed easily.


----------



## Lurker 2

NanaCaren said:


> Yes it would I dust it on as soon as the eggs come out if the water. I even put it on my soft boiled eggs


And of course they will come complete with egg cozies!


----------



## Poledra65

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. The snow has all gone. Had fun with the coven this morning. Then l went shopping and l am just back from aswim. Now having coffee and cake.
> 
> Julie, still keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of your move.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Caren, but l think l had better go and help the domestic goddess with her wine.
> 
> Here's acouple of photos from this morning .


Love the afghan and the snow is pretty.


----------



## angelam

PurpleFi said:


> Thanks for the coffee Caren, but l think l had better go and help the domestic goddess with her wine.
> 
> You better be quick there's not much left!!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, I am so glad to see all these great news of your move! So good to hear that Nasir is working to get everything fixed for you, and helping get you moved, along with all of your other volunteers. What blessings.


must get down to the road with this weeks rubbish- busy day today- But thanks Tami!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I would think that would be the landlord's responsibility, not yours? Here, it would be.


Just not too sure about the line drawn here!


----------



## Lurker 2

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. The snow has all gone. Had fun with the coven this morning. Then l went shopping and l am just back from aswim. Now having coffee and cake.
> 
> Julie, still keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of your move.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Caren, but l think l had better go and help the domestic goddess with her wine.
> 
> Here's acouple of photos from this morning .


As long as you don't go cross-eyed too! It is sooo hard to knit when your fingers are crossed!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

JULIE, Thinking of you and all the upheaval of moving. Once all the repairs are done and you have things as you want them, I just know you are going to have a beautiful and comfortable home. You and Ringo will create new and wonderful, happy memories.
quote: Betty (Bulldog)

I think it will be so!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Joliet is a city in Will and Kendall counties in the U.S. state of Illinois, located 40 miles (64 km) southwest of Chicago.


How is that vehicle that David is trying to drive?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, at least it's well organized, but you really will need to eat at some point before the move is complete. :lol:


I have a little rice- cooked- some macaroni, with the cheese to make a Macaroni cheese, and a yoghurt packet so I reckon I will survive!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, that is an ugly hole, glad it's all fixed already.


It was pretty ghastly, wasn't it!?


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Wonderful that you have enough people to help with the move. I agree, a fence is very important right off. Alpaca slippers is good.


It is really neat how people are speaking up to help! The fence builder is off on a very big job, but I gather I am next in the queue.
The slippers are actually merino skins.


----------



## Lurker 2

sassafras123 said:


> Darowil, great socks, lovely Christmas present.
> Busybee, so sorry family situation so tense. Is there any way you can get counseling and support to move? Going to jail does not sound like a viable solution. Will keep you in prayer.
> Caren, room looks great. Love all the warm wood.
> Julie, looking forward to next installment of move.


May be later today!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> Julie, you can ignore my comment made before I saw all of the others making the same comment! I see your answers. Sorry!


No problem Tami- just we did learn that the wired landline does continue to work, unless the ruptures are so great that the telephone cables have snapped- can happen.


----------



## Lurker 2

nittergma said:


> He everyone, I started then pushed the wrong key and my note disappeared so as I just said we have snow "walls" instead of snow banks out there now. Some of these aren't going anywhere till Spring! We have fun finding paths to walk in to the barn and buildings. It is beautiful when the sun shines on it we've had 2 sunny days...so refreshing!
> Julie, It sounds like you've moved in to your new house, I'm glad things are being fixed up for you too. How does Ringo like it? Is he doing a lot of sniffing and investigating? I know our dogs would.
> I'm hoping to get a little uninterrupted time to knit this week.
> I need to keep reading to see if I can catch up.


I have moved one load over- will sleep there Friday night- all going well but will be offline possibly till Monday, Ringo comes to the new house on Saturday morning. And will hopefully learn quickly to like his new quarters.


----------



## jknappva

vabchnonnie said:


> Well, I agree, but in my case I don't have TV and never have used the dryer. After cleaning up my evening meal, the lights are usually out, except for the computer sometime before bed. This is a habit I developed when I was told I would be blind. Once in a while I have a lamp on but not often. I have a night light in the hallway, the kitchen and bathroom therefore I can see anywhere. Reower bill; found that it is a billing for 34 days instead of 30, the rate went up, and of course I have electric (Heat pump) these cold windy days haven't helped either. Guess considering everything the increase is accounted for. Will be anxious to see the next bill
> 
> Our weather this morning is cold, no wind and the sun is out. That's good for me. Will be taking puppy out and we'll go for our walk, just have to layer up..
> 
> Have to tiddy up a few areas this am, in fact it may take all morning, must wash my hair etc. Need to have a cup of tea and think of the best way to empty a large closet. Hopefully I can eliminate a few things. Projects like that take room to sort etc. only room really is the living room it has more space than the others. Will be a big mess for a while, in fact wonder if it will take a day or two since I want to go through everything in totes etc. Good no one else lives here besides me and my puppy. A winter project good for days like this.
> 
> My prayer list is getting rather long since I've added my new friends on here, that's OK. Do wonder how everything is going in each of your lives. Would be nice to pick up the phone and chat, to hear your voice etc. I will give you my phone number if you PM me, that is here in the states. I don't have international calling, wish at times like this I did.
> 
> Looking forward to your notes.....until next time...Sharon


I'm glad you found out why your bill was larger than expected. Those extra days can really add to the bill and even more so if it's particularly cold and windy.
I don't even want to think about cleaning out my closet!!!
Hope you and Little Girl had a good walk!
Junek


----------



## Lurker 2

Bonnie7591 said:


> Caren, lovely coffe & the room is looking great.
> Darowil, great socks & what a nice idea for a Chrstmas gift.
> Kathy, glad you got to spend a night at home rather than heading into the heart of the bad weather.
> Julie, glad your move is progressing. That is some hole in the wall, good thing it s being fixed. I also think the phone jack should be the landlords expense, not yours. We couldn't give up our phone landline as cell service is sketchy here, worse in summer when the leaves are on the trees.
> Kaye, I hope they soon get David back on the road, it's hard when they can't really pinpoint the problem, sometimes it's some obscure little thing.
> Gwen, hope your visit to the Rheumatologist found some good treatment options.
> Well, better go back & check the worksop & get off here for a while.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Had a quick look at your workshop Bonnie - going well- but I will only lurk!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, not good at all, unfortunately it is not a situation you can just move out of easily.
> Hopes and prayers that something, somehow happens to change things for the much better.


ditto


----------



## jknappva

Lurker 2 said:


> Oh he has to have been in very recently- because the hot water cylinder is very new, but he says he felt sorry for them, and let them get away with too much- for one thing they were seriously overcrowded- 14 in the one house was what he said (a lot were children) he was paying for their water bill, they are miles behind on the electricity bill and they were not regular with the rent. But he would know from his own experience how hard it is getting started in Auckland- especially for housing.


It sounds like he's very compassionate. And that's definitely a plus for anyone. I'm sure he will be just as caring and generous with you since you're his friend and a woman alone. And perhaps even more so.
Junek


----------



## Normaedern

Lurker 2 said:


> I have moved one load over- will sleep there Friday night- all going well but will be offline possibly till Monday, Ringo comes to the new house on Saturday morning. And will hopefully learn quickly to like his new quarters.


The move gathers pace :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

NanaCaren said:


> I figure if it works for cakes, cookies so on. Why not coffee and hot chocolate. What cango wrong 😳😁


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> A bit early yet for today's weather- will pick that up at ten past 6- it is not quite 5 yet- I like seeing the satelite maps- it looks like it maybe occluded today. I just checked on the meteorology website. It feels like the whole family is trying to help me!
> Hugs for you too, Paula!
> 
> And for that matter
> ((((((((((((((((((((((all of us))))))))))))))))))))


I'm in on the hug!


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~He was within sight....so close yet so far.....once released from the snow he was towed away....he did not deliver anything! That's okay.....the infinity scarf I had to start over because the needle broke....happened again! The cable and attached needle come apart...and the sts just spill off like a waterfall! I thinking my cable is too short....and moving the work around the cable caused the problem. This time the cable actually came out of the metal part that has the grooves for screwing in the needle point. Doubt it can be fixed. So.....I still have yarn to knit! :roll: :?


Can you put a drop of super glue in the hole it came out of and put it back in?


----------



## tami_ohio

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My DH really likes this idea.....we get so many! We hardly answer the phone any more. We figure if it is real business or a friend, a message will be left. :thumbup: :thumbup:


I seldom answer the house phone any more either.


----------



## jknappva

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me.
> 
> Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm.
> 
> Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


Good afternoon, Caren. I piddled away the morning and then it was time to take my daughter to lunch to celebrate her birthday. She'll be 50 on Thursday and she's my baby!! Where did all those years go!!?
I love your "love coffee" and biscuit!
Your room is so beauteful with all the wood. I know you're anxious to have it finished. Did you say if this was the same crew who repaired your deck and built your barn?
I never seem to see your good morning coffee until afternoon these days!!
Junek


----------



## tami_ohio

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, hope the winter is not dribing our american members too far up the wall.
> 
> You will not see me much at all here over next few months. I will have limited internet access due to only what I can afford to bou ce through my phone.
> 
> I was almost arrested tonight, because I was pushed until I lost it. Mother's husband (utter b******) has managed to twist it so I am tge baddy and I now have an avo against me. I am not normally violent but I am getting driven more and more that wa. He is trying to drive me completely out of my family and eill not be happy until he does so.
> 
> I am not in a financial position to escape this, and may yet end up in jail down the track. Tonight I took out mu frustration and anger of a piece of my furniture, destroying it the process. I lost control that badly that I am not sure of all the details - some little details are already lost because of the emotion, but I am hurting physically and will have some interesting bruises in the next few days.
> 
> This is about the forth time in my life that things have gotten this bad with him, and I realise it will never get better while we are both forced toreside in the same house. I eould never make mother choise, but I eonder what she will do when he has driven us all off. I ddon't think he understands what he is doing to all of us. Worse, most of my behaviours and reactions have been learnt from him. I don't know if I could unlearn them in the future.
> 
> As sore as I am, the fact that I am backmeans it wasn't a full win to him. Because I haave no money, other than 40 cents, and wasn't prepared totry disturbing what friends I do have at 1am trying to find somewhere else to stay temporarily


Sending you prayers and hugs.


----------



## Normaedern

Love your coffee, Caren and your room is coming along a treat :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you prayers and hugs.


From me too, busybeeworker.


----------



## TNS

darowil said:


> Was out today, James (my GPS) took my home a way I use soemtimes till he told me to go a way I didn't think would work. I decided I might as well if James was right. Well James was wrong (the road does continue but no public access. As I haven't rained the car to jump and I didn' t want to mess up the front I decided to return the way I had come. However I discovered a lovely park with plenty of paths and a kiosk. Was a bit embarresed that in 10 years living here I hadn't realised it was there- however it was only done up 2 years ago and I do remeber hearing it. But will walk there dsometimes- a longer walk but then lovley spot for coffee.
> But was rather intrigued by this sight- we ahve no hiastory of Totm poles so knew it was not part of our tradition. Still don't know why it is here despite the information plaque I have included.


That's fascinating- amazing what one can find when "off track" or following GPS without question.
:XD: :thumbup:


----------



## TNS

angelam said:


> No chance. I'll be sitting with my feet up with a large glass of wine!! :lol: :lol:


And why not? DG (domestic goddess) deserves a reward


----------



## TNS

Lurker 2 said:


> How nice! What a thoughtful way to spread the Christmas giving! I love the purple yarn you gave me- that I made into a little cowl. Also Stranded in Oz- love the _double entendre_


 :thumbup: very neat name! What wonderful socks too.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Sharon you might also want to install Skype on your computer and that way (if your computer has a camera) you can see the person you are talking to. It is a free download. You can chat and see the person in real time. Also you can talk to folk internationally and it still cost nothing if they also have skype. I talk to Julie in NZ this way. You get it by going to www.skype.com. I'll be glad to help you with installing it via the telephone if you're interested.....Gwen


vabchnonnie said:


> Well, I agree, but in my case I don't have TV and never have used the dryer. After cleaning up my evening meal, the lights are usually out, except for the computer sometime before bed. This is a habit I developed when I was told I would be blind. Once in a while I have a lamp on but not often. I have a night light in the hallway, the kitchen and bathroom therefore I can see anywhere. Reower bill; found that it is a billing for 34 days instead of 30, the rate went up, and of course I have electric (Heat pump) these cold windy days haven't helped either. Guess considering everything the increase is accounted for. Will be anxious to see the next bill
> 
> Our weather this morning is cold, no wind and the sun is out. That's good for me. Will be taking puppy out and we'll go for our walk, just have to layer up..
> 
> Have to tiddy up a few areas this am, in fact it may take all morning, must wash my hair etc. Need to have a cup of tea and think of the best way to empty a large closet. Hopefully I can eliminate a few things. Projects like that take room to sort etc. only room really is the living room it has more space than the others. Will be a big mess for a while, in fact wonder if it will take a day or two since I want to go through everything in totes etc. Good no one else lives here besides me and my puppy. A winter project good for days like this.
> 
> My prayer list is getting rather long since I've added my new friends on here, that's OK. Do wonder how everything is going in each of your lives. Would be nice to pick up the phone and chat, to hear your voice etc. I will give you my phone number if you PM me, that is here in the states. I don't have international calling, wish at times like this I did.
> 
> Looking forward to your notes.....until next time...Sharon


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> That would indeed be a great help. :thumbup:


Of course the truck would have to break down in Cleveland for that to happen......


----------



## tami_ohio

angelam said:


> PurpleFi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Caren, but l think l had better go and help the domestic goddess with her wine.
> 
> You better be quick there's not much left!!
> 
> 
> 
> I have plenty of wine, so come on over!
Click to expand...


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> No problem Tami- just we did learn that the wired landline does continue to work, unless the ruptures are so great that the telephone cables have snapped- can happen.


I hope it works fine, then. Does that mean you just need to replace the little box the phone plugs into? If so, that won't be too bad.


----------



## Gweniepooh

This is a lovely room; love the warmth of the wallboards.


NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me.
> 
> Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm.
> 
> Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I have moved one load over- will sleep there Friday night- all going well but will be offline possibly till Monday, Ringo comes to the new house on Saturday morning. And will hopefully learn quickly to like his new quarters.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, hope the winter is not dribing our american members too far up the wall.
> 
> You will not see me much at all here over next few months. I will have limited internet access due to only what I can afford to bou ce through my phone.
> 
> I was almost arrested tonight, because I was pushed until I lost it. Mother's husband (utter b******) has managed to twist it so I am tge baddy and I now have an avo against me. I am not normally violent but I am getting driven more and more that wa. He is trying to drive me completely out of my family and eill not be happy until he does so.
> 
> I am not in a financial position to escape this, and may yet end up in jail down the track. Tonight I took out mu frustration and anger of a piece of my furniture, destroying it the process. I lost control that badly that I am not sure of all the details - some little details are already lost because of the emotion, but I am hurting physically and will have some interesting bruises in the next few days.
> 
> This is about the forth time in my life that things have gotten this bad with him, and I realise it will never get better while we are both forced toreside in the same house. I eould never make mother choise, but I eonder what she will do when he has driven us all off. I ddon't think he understands what he is doing to all of us. Worse, most of my behaviours and reactions have been learnt from him. I don't know if I could unlearn them in the future.
> 
> As sore as I am, the fact that I am backmeans it wasn't a full win to him. Because I haave no money, other than 40 cents, and wasn't prepared totry disturbing what friends I do have at 1am trying to find somewhere else to stay temporarily


My dear, I am so sorry. I can only offer my sympathy. I wish there were a solution for you.
Hugs,
Junek


----------



## Gweniepooh

If you by any chance got the needles from KnitPicks they will replace the needles AND the cable for free.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~He was within sight....so close yet so far.....once released from the snow he was towed away....he did not deliver anything! That's okay.....the infinity scarf I had to start over because the needle broke....happened again! The cable and attached needle come apart...and the sts just spill off like a waterfall! I thinking my cable is too short....and moving the work around the cable caused the problem. This time the cable actually came out of the metal part that has the grooves for screwing in the needle point. Doubt it can be fixed. So.....I still have yarn to knit! :roll: :?


----------



## jknappva

cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was a lot of snow all at once....it snowed hard for at least 12 hours, and I think longer, maybe as much as 18 hours? The getting stuck and all the other drama....that's not too unusual, just that it all happened right in front of our window. The sun is out today....the plow has been through a couple of times (we live on a one-block street) (election season!)...many cars are still covered...and there is loads of digging out still to do. We hear that the major streets are fine (to be expected in Chicago - especially during election season). It is cold...and a bit more snow is expected this afternoon...but not much. Our next planned foray into the world is Friday. DH may go out before then, but I am a happy camper at home ('cept for my breaking needles! :thumbdown: - I still have a supply). :XD:
> 
> I posted a status picture of the buried car....still buried! I wonder whose it is? Not mine! :lol:


I've wondered where they will eventually put all that snow. Especially since we know you'll get more since winter is far from over!!
Junek


----------



## TNS

NanaCaren said:


> Good morning from a sunny but cold Great Bend. It is currently -18.8s/-2f at 10:09. Although it much warmer than the -32c/-26f earlier today. Too cold even for me.
> 
> Josephine I noticed you had a bit of snow, stay warm.
> 
> Coffee today and update photos of backroom. Trim is going on today.
> 
> Healing thoughts for those in need. Hugs for all.


Lovely coffee thanks, tho' I'm looking at it at 6.30pm! Your building work is progressing really well; love all the wood . It looks so warm and welcoming


----------



## Gweniepooh

Same here.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~My DH really likes this idea.....we get so many! We hardly answer the phone any more. We figure if it is real business or a friend, a message will be left. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2

jknappva said:


> It sounds like he's very compassionate. And that's definitely a plus for anyone. I'm sure he will be just as caring and generous with you since you're his friend and a woman alone. And perhaps even more so.
> Junek


I have always got on well with the family! It is obvious now when I ring the home number that everyone knows when it is me. Must shortly go and have a shower- so I am ready for my busy day! Rubbish is out at the road.


----------



## Lurker 2

Normaedern said:


> The move gathers pace :thumbup: :thumbup:


Indeed it is gathering pace!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I'm in on the hug!


 :thumbup:


----------



## angelam

jknappva said:


> Good afternoon, Caren. I piddled away the morning and then it was time to take my daughter to lunch to celebrate her birthday. She'll be 50 on Thursday and she's my baby!! Where did all those years go!!?
> I love your "love coffee" and biscuit!
> Your room is so beauteful with all the wood. I know you're anxious to have it finished. Did you say if this was the same crew who repaired your deck and built your barn?
> I never seem to see your good morning coffee until afternoon these days!!
> Junek


Happy Birthday to your DD. I have another 2 years to go before my baby is 50 and can't believe where the years have gone!! I hope you had a good lunch out.


----------



## jknappva

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. The snow has all gone. Had fun with the coven this morning. Then l went shopping and l am just back from aswim. Now having coffee and cake.
> 
> Julie, still keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of your move.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Caren, but l think l had better go and help the domestic goddess with her wine.
> 
> Here's acouple of photos from this morning .


What a lovely afghan. It looks very spring like.
Lovely garden in the snow. I guess Buddha has on his long johns again!!
Junek


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> And why not? DG (domestic goddess) deserves a reward


Just what I thought! :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam

TNS said:


> And why not? DG (domestic goddess) deserves a reward


Just what I thought! :XD: :XD:

Oops!!


----------



## Lurker 2

tami_ohio said:


> I hope it works fine, then. Does that mean you just need to replace the little box the phone plugs into? If so, that won't be too bad.


There are three in the sitting room- I will take a phone over today so I can check if any is connected.


----------



## Gweniepooh

I am so sorry for this situation you are involved in. I will keep you in my prayers Heather. Try and remember that when you let him (or anyone) get you to that point you are letting them win. I know this must be very frustrating for you and will pray for peace and calmness for you. {{{{{HUGS}}}}}


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, hope the winter is not dribing our american members too far up the wall.
> 
> You will not see me much at all here over next few months. I will have limited internet access due to only what I can afford to bou ce through my phone.
> 
> I was almost arrested tonight, because I was pushed until I lost it. Mother's husband (utter b******) has managed to twist it so I am tge baddy and I now have an avo against me. I am not normally violent but I am getting driven more and more that wa. He is trying to drive me completely out of my family and eill not be happy until he does so.
> 
> I am not in a financial position to escape this, and may yet end up in jail down the track. Tonight I took out mu frustration and anger of a piece of my furniture, destroying it the process. I lost control that badly that I am not sure of all the details - some little details are already lost because of the emotion, but I am hurting physically and will have some interesting bruises in the next few days.
> 
> This is about the forth time in my life that things have gotten this bad with him, and I realise it will never get better while we are both forced toreside in the same house. I eould never make mother choise, but I eonder what she will do when he has driven us all off. I ddon't think he understands what he is doing to all of us. Worse, most of my behaviours and reactions have been learnt from him. I don't know if I could unlearn them in the future.
> 
> As sore as I am, the fact that I am backmeans it wasn't a full win to him. Because I haave no money, other than 40 cents, and wasn't prepared totry disturbing what friends I do have at 1am trying to find somewhere else to stay temporarily


----------



## Gweniepooh

Again, I say....car, what car?!? Saw on the news last night scenes around Chicago; just miserable. So glad you don't need to get out to go anywhere.


cmaliza said:


> ~~~It was a lot of snow all at once....it snowed hard for at least 12 hours, and I think longer, maybe as much as 18 hours? The getting stuck and all the other drama....that's not too unusual, just that it all happened right in front of our window. The sun is out today....the plow has been through a couple of times (we live on a one-block street) (election season!)...many cars are still covered...and there is loads of digging out still to do. We hear that the major streets are fine (to be expected in Chicago - especially during election season). It is cold...and a bit more snow is expected this afternoon...but not much. Our next planned foray into the world is Friday. DH may go out before then, but I am a happy camper at home ('cept for my breaking needles! :thumbdown: - I still have a supply). :XD:
> 
> I posted a status picture of the buried car....still buried! I wonder whose it is? Not mine! :lol:


----------



## Gweniepooh

That afghan is beautiful as well as the lady. You seem to have a good bit of snow too. Pretty but you can keep it.


PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. The snow has all gone. Had fun with the coven this morning. Then l went shopping and l am just back from aswim. Now having coffee and cake.
> 
> Julie, still keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of your move.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Caren, but l think l had better go and help the domestic goddess with her wine.
> 
> Here's acouple of photos from this morning .


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> There are three in the sitting room- I will take a phone over today so I can check if any is connected.


 :thumbup:


----------



## jknappva

angelam said:


> Happy Birthday to your DD. I have another 2 years to go before my baby is 50 and can't believe where the years have gone!! I hope you had a good lunch out.


My "picture" sister went with us. We had a wonderful time. I shared Caol's street fiasco with them and my sister shared their adventures getting stuck on the way to their sleigh rides over the years. We spent a lot of time laughing. 
It was even better because we had our favorite waiter. A handsome young man who really makes good care of us when we eat at this particular restaurant.
Junek


----------



## Kathleendoris

cmaliza said:


> ~~~My DH really likes this idea.....we get so many! We hardly answer the phone any more. We figure if it is real business or a friend, a message will be left. :thumbup: :thumbup:


We reached breaking point with so many unwanted calls, so when we had to replace our phone last year, we went for one with a 'call blocking' facility. This allows us to block 20+ specific numbers, as well as select to block calls that come in as 'International', which are usually from Indian call centres, and other types, such as 'unknown number' or 'number withheld'. This has greatly cut down on the number of nuisance calls, and has caused us to lose very few genuine calls - the family would always text or send an email if they needed to get in touch urgently. It does not stop absolutely all sales calls, though: last night, I had a call from a young woman who wanted to know if I had ever worked in a noisy environment. I expect she was from some sort of compensation scammers. When I said, 'No', she wanted to know where I had worked. I quite truthfully said that I had worked all my life in libraries and put the phone down!

Julie, I hope the move continues to go smoothly. I am sure Ringo will be happy, just so long as he is with you. It must have been a real wrench after so long in the old place, but maybe it will turn out to be a change for the better. I hope so!

I hope all of those suffering from the snow and ice manage to stay safe and warm. We had a very light sprinkling of snow last night, most of which has melted now, but it was quite enough for me.!


----------



## Gweniepooh

As long as you are also at the new quarters I know Ringo will be happy and adjust quickly.


Lurker 2 said:


> I have moved one load over- will sleep there Friday night- all going well but will be offline possibly till Monday, Ringo comes to the new house on Saturday morning. And will hopefully learn quickly to like his new quarters.


----------



## Gweniepooh

Your comments are exactly what I was thinking; seems like a compassionate man and family. I am so happy for Julie.


jknappva said:


> It sounds like he's very compassionate. And that's definitely a plus for anyone. I'm sure he will be just as caring and generous with you since you're his friend and a woman alone. And perhaps even more so.
> Junek


----------



## Swedenme

jknappva said:


> My "picture" sister went with us. We had a wonderful time. I shared Caol's street fiasco with them and my sister shared their adventures getting stuck on the way to their sleigh rides over the years. We spent a lot of time laughing.
> It was even better because we had our favorite waiter. A handsome young man who really makes good care of us when we eat at this particular restaurant.
> Junek


Sounds like you had a great time say happy birthday to your baby 
From me 💐


----------



## Gweniepooh

I did that using Gorilla glue and it worked great but I still contacted KnitPicks and they sent me a new cable free.


tami_ohio said:


> Can you put a drop of super glue in the hole it came out of and put it back in?


----------



## PurpleFi

tami_ohio said:


> I have plenty of wine, so come on over!


On my way xxx


----------



## PurpleFi

Gweniepooh said:


> That afghan is beautiful as well as the lady. You seem to have a good bit of snow too. Pretty but you can keep it.


Thanks Gwen, she is really lovely, you would get on so well with her x


----------



## NanaCaren

PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. The snow has all gone. Had fun with the coven this morning. Then l went shopping and l am just back from aswim. Now having coffee and cake.
> 
> Julie, still keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of your move.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Caren, but l think l had better go and help the domestic goddess with her wine.
> 
> Here's acouple of photos from this morning .


Lovely afghan. I like the look if your bit of snow on your garden. 
Wine does sound good much better than coffee at the moment. 
Still snowing a little not here.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> How is that vehicle that David is trying to drive?


Hopefully, still running. :roll:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really neat how people are speaking up to help! The fence builder is off on a very big job, but I gather I am next in the queue.
> The slippers are actually merino skins.


It is very good. Hopefully, he will be ready to start on it soon.


----------



## Poledra65

tami_ohio said:


> Of course the truck would have to break down in Cleveland for that to happen......


LOL! He's been through there a time or two, but hopefully they will get it completely figured out before he goes through there again.


----------



## budasha

I just got a message from the President of our complex to say that there will be a contractor coming to remove the piles of snow. It is getting quite steep and is hazardous to drivers...can't see around or above. I don't know where they will put it either unless they dump it into the Welland Canal (new or old)!! I don't know if that would be allowed though because of the salt. I'm sure there are fish in the canal and that would do them in.



jknappva said:


> I've wondered where they will eventually put all that snow. Especially since we know you'll get more since winter is far from over!!
> Junek


----------



## TNS

jknappva said:


> My dear, I am so sorry. I can only offer my sympathy. I wish there were a solution for you.
> Hugs,
> Junek


Busyworkerbee, I'm so sorry this is happening. When you feel a bit calmer try to plan what to do next time you are being aggravated this way. If you can, take a few deep breaths, breathe them out slowly and try to imagine yourself somewhere safe and secure. Just think yourself too sensible to come down to his level, say nothing and smile sweetly to yourself, and (pretend to) ignore his comments as being beneath your consideration. Good luck, be strong!


----------



## iamsam

poledra - even after I thought of you and thought you would be pleased - wouldn't they look cool hanging on your Christmas tree? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> NO!! LOL!


----------



## NanaCaren

CAREN, Thanks for the coffee. The snow picture is pretty but oh so cold looking. Did you design your steps? I love them.


Yes Betty I did design them. Took them a bit of figuring how to get them exact. I am very pleased with them. Thank you


----------



## iamsam

order a pizza. sam



Lurker 2 said:


> My larder is now all in boxes- not quite sure what I will be eating the next few days!


----------



## Lurker 2

Kathleendoris said:


> We reached breaking point with so many unwanted calls, so when we had to replace our phone last year, we went for one with a 'call blocking' facility. This allows us to block 20+ specific numbers, as well as select to block calls that come in as 'International', which are usually from Indian call centres, and other types, such as 'unknown number' or 'number withheld'. This has greatly cut down on the number of nuisance calls, and has caused us to lose very few genuine calls - the family would always text or send an email if they needed to get in touch urgently. It does not stop absolutely all sales calls, though: last night, I had a call from a young woman who wanted to know if I had ever worked in a noisy environment. I expect she was from some sort of compensation scammers. When I said, 'No', she wanted to know where I had worked. I quite truthfully said that I had worked all my life in libraries and put the phone down!
> 
> Julie, I hope the move continues to go smoothly. I am sure Ringo will be happy, just so long as he is with you. It must have been a real wrench after so long in the old place, but maybe it will turn out to be a change for the better. I hope so!
> 
> I hope all of those suffering from the snow and ice manage to stay safe and warm. We had a very light sprinkling of snow last night, most of which has melted now, but it was quite enough for me.!


He is going to have to be on his leash quite a bit at first- until that fence goes up- The public Holiday Friday is limiting things a little. I have to work out just how far my money will stretch- but I have seen some quite good free running lines- that might work, in the local Petshop.


----------



## iamsam

just allow someone else to do ALL the heavy lifting. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> The most important issue was that Ringo is welcome- I have a lovely pair of sheepskin slippers that I got from the Goulburn Alpaca Shop- so I don't anticipate cold feet even on wood- but this all needs discussion. I have just emailed Nasir with the list of things needing attention about 1/4 of an hour ago. Three people lined up to help with the moving, tomorrow!


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> As long as you are also at the new quarters I know Ringo will be happy and adjust quickly.


I think dogs are fairly adaptable- and he is young. I will have to leave him a bit on Monday morning and Tuesday when I hand over the keys, will also do a shop for groceries in all probability. Monday afternoon I have to be there because the Telephone Technician is due at twelve to five- no guarantees exactly when they will turn up!


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully, still running. :roll:


Fingers crossed that it stays running at least until he gets home. 👍


----------



## iamsam

are you talking about the kitchen you are leaving or the kitchen you are moving to? do you have any wall cabinets or are all your cupboards movable? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> You should see the mess the kitchen is in!!!!!! there will be a serious amount of scrubbing and in many places I will have to resurface- like under the sink- thank goodness part of Dad's money went into kitchen Cabinets and work top- these will reside in the 'dining room' along with my two work tables- one with a stainless steel top, the other my end grain block sits on- both are on Castors (casters?) So will be rather useful.


----------



## iamsam

I have no scratches on mine from hickory. --- sam



darowil said:


> What about Ringo's claws on wood? would they scratch it?


----------



## Lurker 2

Gweniepooh said:


> Your comments are exactly what I was thinking; seems like a compassionate man and family. I am so happy for Julie.


He is obviously respected by the Afghan community as well- Over time I met quite a number of new refugees who congregated at his Kebabery- One interestingly, a Professor at the University in Kabul in former years, took wool and a knitting pattern book that I happened to have with me, because he knew how to read a knitting pattern. Life can be so hard for people who are refugees- this man had just found out that his father had died about a week prior, back in Kabul.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Hopefully, still running. :roll:


I certainly hope so!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> It is very good. Hopefully, he will be ready to start on it soon.


I hope so too!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> order a pizza. sam


I have located supplies to avoid the high cost of take out!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> just allow someone else to do ALL the heavy lifting. --- sam


I feel a bit bad doing that- but I have managed so far!


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> are you talking about the kitchen you are leaving or the kitchen you are moving to? do you have any wall cabinets or are all your cupboards movable? --- sam


The kitchen I am moving to, is going to involve a very thorough purge- it is very unhygenic at present- I will purchase more white vinegar and baking soda- they are eco friendly and in my opinion do the job well. I have concerns about using bleach.
I own several moveable kitchen units.


----------



## iamsam

what is 40c in Fahrenheit? --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> I reckon we will be getting some VERY hot days to come yet this month. I hope not to the extent of last Summer though. Remember my mum being rushed to hospital with severe heat stroke.? 6 days in a row over 40c. :shock:


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> what is 40c in Fahrenheit? --- sam


104 F!!!!


----------



## Poledra65

thewren said:


> poledra - even after I thought of you and thought you would be pleased - wouldn't they look cool hanging on your Christmas tree? --- sam


Thank you, but no, Sam, I will not be putting them anywhere in my house on the principle that it might make real mousies think they are also welcome, they really are not.


----------



## Poledra65

NanaCaren said:


> Fingers crossed that it stays running at least until he gets home. 👍


AMEN! From our mouths to Gods ears, literally. :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> I feel a bit bad doing that- but I have managed so far!


You would feel much worse if you were laid up and not able to help at all.


----------



## Poledra65

Lurker 2 said:


> The kitchen I am moving to, is going to involve a very thorough purge- it is very unhygenic at present- I will purchase more white vinegar and baking soda- they are eco friendly and in my opinion do the job well. I have concerns about using bleach.
> I own several moveable kitchen units.


I've been told that cheap vodka is an excellent cleaner for kitchens and bathrooms.


----------



## Poledra65

Well, I am once again caught up, yay!! so I'm off to get ready to go to knit group. 
Have a good afternoon all.


----------



## iamsam

great looking socks darowil - love the color. --- sam



darowil said:


> And here is my last Club knit for 2014 from Stranded in Oz. Used the yarn Melissa sent to another of her patterns called Dark Rainbow Socks. Can't find the details of the yarn which I will hopefully find at some time.


----------



## iamsam

I was going to say the same thing kate - it should be his job to get the telephone hooked up again - Julie - tell him and see what he says. --- sam



KateB said:


> Should that not be part of the landlord's remit? Worth an ask.


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> You would feel much worse if you were laid up and not able to help at all.


Very true! :XD: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> I've been told that cheap vodka is an excellent cleaner for kitchens and bathrooms.


I probably would avoid that one!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I am once again caught up, yay!! so I'm off to get ready to go to knit group.
> Have a good afternoon all.


Have fun!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

busyworkerbee said:


> I was almost arrested tonight, because I was pushed until I lost it. Mother's husband (utter b******) has managed to twist it so I am tge baddy and I now have an avo against me. I am not normally violent but I am getting driven more and more that wa. He is trying to drive me completely out of my family and eill not be happy until he does so.


Busy, my heart goes out to you, wish I could help. My first step-mom was horrible, wanted me out of their lives. Luckily I had a good scholarship to college and got out. Could it be he wants you all out so he can control your mom? Please be careful.


----------



## Cashmeregma

NanaCaren said:


> I do prefer bagels with the water step. The grandkids don't mind either way is good.


These bagels will taste different anyway since they aren't made with gluten flour. The texture will be different too. It is a nice treat for people who can't eat regular flour products, but people who aren't on a gluten free diet will not want to change to these.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> I was going to say the same thing kate - it should be his job to get the telephone hooked up again - Julie - tell him and see what he says. --- sam


According to the Telephone company Technician it is my responsibility.


----------



## iamsam

those kinds of places are far and few between. when we lived I Pennsylvania and left to go on a trip dad would lock the door and hang the key on a nail beside the door. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Not my meaning at all; just meant that a lot of time has passed where things have really changed; there are very few places left where one can feel safe and are okay with not locking doors.
> 
> My hometown may be one of the last places where people drive up town, park their cars and leave the keys in them. My DH was beyond flabbergasted when he say this happening back in 1970 and I think it's still the norm around there. I doubt that people lock their doors either...except for those who live along the main highway where lots of strangers are driving by. In a town of less than 1,000, strangers sure do stick out...unless you look like someone who still lives in town; then you're approached and suggested "you're a _____ aren't you?" And, they're usually correct--some strong genes from that place.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> These bagels will taste different anyway since they aren't made with gluten flour. The texture will be different too. It is a nice treat for people who can't eat regular flour products, but people who aren't on a gluten free diet will not want to change to these.


The flours are a bit too pricey to experiment with in my case- and I don't think I am gluten intolerant!


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Lurker 2 said:


> According to the Telephone company Technician it is my responsibility.


Heck with what the tech says-- you did NOT do the damage and you should NOT have to pay. Talk to Nasir.


----------



## iamsam

I used to teach in a reformatory just south of Joliet - can't remember the name of the town now - Sheridan, Illinois - that was the place - a maximum security reformatory - quite an experience for a beginning teacher. think it closed about a year after I left. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Joliet is about 1 hour south of me -- and not too far from where Dawn is....so he was heading right into the worst of the storm..his truck just said "no way!" and took a rest.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> AMEN! From our mouths to Gods ears, literally. :thumbup:


For sure. 👍 late night here 😏


----------



## iamsam

as overcast as it has been it is kind of difficult to tell where the sun is and for how long. although - last evening it was six o'clock at sundown. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> http://www.mrdowling.com/601-seasons.html
> 
> http://www.timeanddate.com/sun/usa/chicago
> 
> I am very daft when it comes to the science behind seasons, etc....but our time of daylight is definitely short..but maybe not as short as they were in December or as long as they'll be in March. With no sunlight (which has been the norm thus far this winter), the days seem to arrive very late and leave very early because of the haze...I'd say we may have some form of daylight from 7:00 a.m. to about 5:00 p.m.


----------



## Cashmeregma

busyworkerbee wrote:
I was almost arrested tonight, because I was pushed until I lost it. Mother's husband (utter b******) has managed to twist it so I am tge baddy and I now have an avo against me. I am not normally violent but I am getting driven more and more that wa. He is trying to drive me completely out of my family and eill not be happy until he does so.
___________________________________

So very sorry to hear this. I know you must be feeling terrible. I hope you can find a solution to this. Sometimes making family with dear friends is the only solution if the real family is too toxic. Some hugs for you and what you do is your decision, but personally, I would stay away from this man. Please take care of you and try and be with some loving friends who will care about YOU. We saw very little of DH's dad (maybe once every 2 yrs.) and when we did it was alone.


----------



## NanaCaren

Poledra65 said:


> I've been told that cheap vodka is an excellent cleaner for kitchens and bathrooms.


Oddly enough it also takes odors out on clothing. I learned that from a theater group.


----------



## iamsam

don't forget to take pictures of the new plaster. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> One thing that does concern me- it looked like it had been very damp at some point- but as it is where outside coats are hung maybe that is the explanation- I will be keeping an eye on the new plaster!!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee

Poledra65 said:


> Oh no, not good at all, unfortunately it is not a situation you can just move out of easily.
> Hopes and prayers that something, somehow happens to change things for the much better.


Thank you, no, thanks to lack of funds, am stuck. Am thinking it may be worth it to reduce unused pocessions to make it easier to escape, if I get the chance. No, not going to toss willy nilly, but do a selective reduction af unworn clothing, sell my unused desk, and so on. Try and find some other ways of not losing too much, if I end up just walking and have some funds stashed to help


----------



## busyworkerbee

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you prayers and hugs.


Thank you, real hugs will be is short supply here.


----------



## busyworkerbee

Normaedern said:


> From me too, busybeeworker.


Thanks. This site is a god send as you all helpbme express my feelings. It seems, here, I have to lock away my feelings, which I no longer do well.


----------



## iamsam

he is a baby - I was a junior in high school in 1957. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> 1957 was a great year. The year DH was born!


----------



## iamsam

have you checked out a women's shelter? --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, hope the winter is not dribing our american members too far up the wall.
> 
> You will not see me much at all here over next few months. I will have limited internet access due to only what I can afford to bou ce through my phone.
> 
> I was almost arrested tonight, because I was pushed until I lost it. Mother's husband (utter b******) has managed to twist it so I am tge baddy and I now have an avo against me. I am not normally violent but I am getting driven more and more that wa. He is trying to drive me completely out of my family and eill not be happy until he does so.
> 
> I am not in a financial position to escape this, and may yet end up in jail down the track. Tonight I took out mu frustration and anger of a piece of my furniture, destroying it the process. I lost control that badly that I am not sure of all the details - some little details are already lost because of the emotion, but I am hurting physically and will have some interesting bruises in the next few days.
> 
> This is about the forth time in my life that things have gotten this bad with him, and I realise it will never get better while we are both forced toreside in the same house. I eould never make mother choise, but I eonder what she will do when he has driven us all off. I ddon't think he understands what he is doing to all of us. Worse, most of my behaviours and reactions have been learnt from him. I don't know if I could unlearn them in the future.
> 
> As sore as I am, the fact that I am backmeans it wasn't a full win to him. Because I haave no money, other than 40 cents, and wasn't prepared totry disturbing what friends I do have at 1am trying to find somewhere else to stay temporarily


----------



## NanaCaren

Swedenme said:


> I have wooden floors . No scratch marks from Mishka, even though sometimes she runs round the house at full speed then turns on a sixpence (as they say in Yorshire) but lots of fluff at the moment as she is moulting ,


I have Woden floors and five Great Danes running around on them. There are no scratch marks. Now from the grandchildren that is a different story. 😱😳lots of fluff from the cats.


----------



## iamsam

do tell the lady with the afghan I think it is beautiful - love the different shapes of the "flowers". --- sam



PurpleFi said:


> Good afternoon from Surrey. The snow has all gone. Had fun with the coven this morning. Then l went shopping and l am just back from aswim. Now having coffee and cake.
> 
> Julie, still keeping my fingers crossed for the rest of your move.
> 
> Thanks for the coffee Caren, but l think l had better go and help the domestic goddess with her wine.
> 
> Here's acouple of photos from this morning .


----------



## jknappva

Some more pictures from my sister, mostly of the anniversary snow ride and their wedding...13 years ago.
The wedding was in an historical home built in the mid 1600's. Our grandparents lived there from about 1919 to 1939 or 1940. At the time it was owned by a cousin of my grandmother. After he and his wife died in a car accident in the 1970's, the Virginia historical society bought it. One of our aunts was married in the same room in 1935. Because my sister had worked there as an interpreter before the wedding, they were allowed to marry there.
They were a lovely couple. Can you believe she bought her dress from Ebay??!! It was just what she wanted and fit perfectly except for having to have it shortened.
Her son walked her down the aisle.
I showed the picture of her DH with her ring on his pinkie. If you notice in the picture of her and her son, she has his ring on her thumb!! They were taking no chances on losing those rings!
Hope you enjoy the pictures!
Junek


----------



## Grandmapaula

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you, no, thanks to lack of funds, am stuck. Am thinking it may be worth it to reduce unused pocessions to make it easier to escape, if I get the chance. No, not going to toss willy nilly, but do a selective reduction af unworn clothing, sell my unused desk, and so on. Try and find some other ways of not losing too much, if I end up just walking and have some funds stashed to help


Do you have a women's shelter anywhere near you? That might be an option and they might be able to help you find housing away from what sounds like verbal abuse. Hugs, Paula


----------



## machriste

Normaedern said:


> From me too, busybeeworker.


And from me.


----------



## jknappva

thewren said:


> he is a baby - I was a junior in high school in 1957. --- sam


And I was married with 2 babies!!! But then I got married at 17 so Sam and I were close in age in 1957!
Junek


----------



## jknappva

Kansas g-ma said:


> Heck with what the tech says-- you did NOT do the damage and you should NOT have to pay. Talk to Nasir.


I wouldn't think the tech would know...he just wants the company to get paid. I would think that Nasir would pay for it when he finds out.
Junek


----------



## machriste

Poledra65 said:


> Well, I am once again caught up, yay!! so I'm off to get ready to go to knit group.
> Have a good afternoon all.


Is that vodka taken orally into the mouth of the cleaner??


----------



## iamsam

happy birthday to daughter - heather - my oldest will be fifty next year - and I will be 75 - dear lord - that sounds old. --- sam



jknappva said:


> My "picture" sister went with us. We had a wonderful time. I shared Caol's street fiasco with them and my sister shared their adventures getting stuck on the way to their sleigh rides over the years. We spent a lot of time laughing.
> It was even better because we had our favorite waiter. A handsome young man who really makes good care of us when we eat at this particular restaurant.
> Junek


----------



## Cashmeregma

Bonnie7591 said:


> When it gets 13 in the spring I'll be running around barefoot & in shorts. Sounds good to me, -22C/-8F but add in the nasty wind & it's -32C/-25F this morning but beautifully & sunny. It seems the colder it is the more sunny days we get.


Bonnie, I was talking to my aunt in St. Catharine's today about where you live and she knows how bitter cold you get there. She used to love a magazine she got that she believes was from your area. She was thinking that your weather can get cold again as early as September. Is that rare?
Looking at your workshop and some good questions on there to help others.


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> he is a baby - I was a junior in high school in 1957. --- sam


Sam, I was leaving school in 1957!!


----------



## agnescr

Hello just to let you all know I have recovered from my bout of flu,but I am having trouble with my eyes,there have been a few burst blood vessels and so it's like looking through very old spotted mirrors,which makes reading of any kind difficult. awaiting appointment with doctor although optician says it will clear in time, but as vessels seem to burst when sneezing i though I had better get the experts to check it out,I do have an eye clinic due beginning of April but don't want to wait that long,so I will more or less be absent till this problem clears up. TC everyone x


----------



## Grandmapaula

Yesterday was a snow day for all our local schools - except for the university where DD#1 works. She came and picked me up at 7 a.m. and brought me home at 5 p.m. She said the the roads were horrible. It snowed Sun. evening until about 4 Mon. afternoon - about 10-12" - just what the weatherman predicted. Today is cold, but the sun is shining and the roads are clear. I went out and ran a couple of quick errands and had no problems at all. They are predicting more snow on Thursday - UGH! I really hate February!!
I'm going to attempt to start my Dreambird either today or Thursday (if I don't have to babysit). My next chance will be next week, because the weekend is booked up already!!
A very nice thing happened yesterday. Bob was out shovelling the driveway when a young man in a truck with a plow on the front stopped and asked if he needed help. Bob asked how much he would charge to move all the heavy stuff that the big snowplows leave at the end of the driveway. The guy put the plow down and made a few passes and pushed the snow off the driveway, waved at Bob and drove off. Didn't take any payment, guess we were his good deed for the day. We have found a place that will fix our old tractor that we plow with, but the snow is so deep that it'll be spring before we will be able to get it to the repair shop. At least it'll be ready for next winter!! Hugs to all, Paula


----------



## iamsam

I think so - makes cleaning more pleasant - or makes you not care if it is done or not - your choice. --- sam



machriste said:


> Is that vodka taken orally into the mouth of the cleaner??


----------



## Grandmapaula

machriste said:


> Is that vodka taken orally into the mouth of the cleaner??


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam

do take care agnes - hope the doctors will see you sooner. --- sam



agnescr said:


> Hello just to let you all know I have recovered from my bout of flu,but I am having trouble with my eyes,there have been a few burst blood vessels and so it's like looking through very old spotted mirrors,which makes reading of any kind difficult. awaiting appointment with doctor although optician says it will clear in time, but as vessels seem to burst when sneezing i though I had better get the experts to check it out,I do have an eye clinic due beginning of April but don't want to wait that long,so I will more or less be absent till this problem clears up. TC everyone x


----------



## Cashmeregma

machriste said:


> Is that vodka taken orally into the mouth of the cleaner??


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## angelam

agnescr said:


> Hello just to let you all know I have recovered from my bout of flu,but I am having trouble with my eyes,there have been a few burst blood vessels and so it's like looking through very old spotted mirrors,which makes reading of any kind difficult. awaiting appointment with doctor although optician says it will clear in time, but as vessels seem to burst when sneezing i though I had better get the experts to check it out,I do have an eye clinic due beginning of April but don't want to wait that long,so I will more or less be absent till this problem clears up. TC everyone x


Good to hear from you again Agnes. I'm glad your flu has cleared up but sorry to hear about your eye problem. Hope this clears up quckly. x


----------



## NanaCaren

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you, no, thanks to lack of funds, am stuck. Am thinking it may be worth it to reduce unused pocessions to make it easier to escape, if I get the chance. No, not going to toss willy nilly, but do a selective reduction af unworn clothing, sell my unused desk, and so on. Try and find some other ways of not losing too much, if I end up just walking and have some funds stashed to help


Sending HUGS your way


----------



## Cashmeregma

Grandmapaula said:


> Do you have a women's shelter anywhere near you? That might be an option and they might be able to help you find housing away from what sounds like verbal abuse. Hugs, Paula


I thought verbal abuse too Paula. The women's shelter is a good suggestion. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma

June, Happy Birthday Thursday to your DD and hope you had a lovely BD lunch.

Julie, Moving is so stressful and I hope you don't have to pay for the phone damage. See it might just be minor in a later post. It won't be long now and this will all be over, but oh my, getting through it is something as we all know. It will be so nice to have a supportive rental agent. I know wood floors are cooler than having carpeting, so that is a negative, but they are easier to keep clean, a positive. Guess it all comes down to what the Landlord will do. Sounds like the carpeting in there is too bad to keep.

Prayers for Busyworkerbee, so hard being in a dysfunctional family. Please seek out help for YOU hon. You deserve the best and if you don't get it from your family, find it elsewhere. My heart goes out to you. Big Hugs.

Poledra, Why is it that if something is going to go wrong it happens in the worst weather. Hope DH gets home safely. Couldn't happen at a worst time. Makes me remember your move, but don't think you had the horrible snow storm, but perhaps too much heat.

Purple, What a beautiful lady and her afghan is like a garden of lovely flowers.

Darowil, I love exploring like that. So nice that you now have a new park to go to. New to you that is.

Grandmapaula, Love it that someone did a good deed for your DH with the snow plow. You two are so sweet. Couldn't happen to a nicer person.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> I have always got on well with the family! It is obvious now when I ring the home number that everyone knows when it is me. Must shortly go and have a shower- so I am ready for my busy day! Rubbish is out at the road.


The people I met from Afghanistan were such lovely and gracious people.


----------



## iamsam

fyi --- sam

Harper Lee, Author of To Kill a Mockingbird, Is to Publish a Second Novel

Harper Lee, the reclusive author of the beloved bestselling novel To Kill a Mockingbird, will publish a second novel this summer, her publisher, Harper, announced Tuesday.
The novel, titled Go Set a Watchman, was completed in the mid-1950s, and takes place when Scout Finch, the heroine of To Kill a Mockingbird, is grown up and looking back on her childhood. It features many of the same characters.

In a statement released by her publisher, Ms. Lee, 88, said that she wrote Go Set a Watchman first but was asked by an editor to rework the novel from the character Scouts perspective. That book became To Kill a Mockingbird, a classic that has sold more than 40 million copies globally.
Ms. Lee never published another novel. She said in the statement she thought that the earlier book had been lost or destroyed.

I was a first-time writer, so I did as I was told, she said. I hadnt realized it had survived, so was surprised and delighted when my dear friend and lawyer Tonja Carter discovered it. After much thought and hesitation I shared it with a handful of people I trust and was pleased to hear that they considered it worthy of publication. I am humbled and amazed that this will now be published after all these years.

READ MORE »

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/02/04/books/harper-lee-author-of-to-kill-a-mockingbird-is-to-publish-a-new-novel.html?emc=edit_na_20150203


----------



## NanaCaren

thewren said:


> happy birthday to daughter - heather - my oldest will be fifty next year - and I will be 75 - dear lord - that sounds old. --- sam


75 is not old at all Sam.


----------



## iamsam

it certainly sounds old. --- sam



NanaCaren said:


> 75 is not old at all Sam.


----------



## Cashmeregma

Lurker 2 said:


> It is really good that the holes in the walls are already fixed- the worst one looked like this-
> 
> I will be able to show you the repair tomorrow!


Nasir will be very, very happy to have you for his tenant and it would be rather funny if your old rental agent got the ones moving out of this apartment. Needless to say, Nasir will be thanking his stars for you after these 14.


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren said:


> it certainly sounds old. --- sam


I'm not far behind you. I admit, it used to sound old but now that I am closing in it sounds younger and younger.


----------



## cmaliza

thewren said:


> this is kind of cute. --- sam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152421607491130
> 
> 
> 
> ~~~I couldn't open this. :|


----------



## cmaliza

darowil said:


> Now that I don't like to think-means I've been around a VERY long time.


~~~You do have company! :lol:


----------



## Swedenme

agnescr said:


> Hello just to let you all know I have recovered from my bout of flu,but I am having trouble with my eyes,there have been a few burst blood vessels and so it's like looking through very old spotted mirrors,which makes reading of any kind difficult. awaiting appointment with doctor although optician says it will clear in time, but as vessels seem to burst when sneezing i though I had better get the experts to check it out,I do have an eye clinic due beginning of April but don't want to wait that long,so I will more or less be absent till this problem clears up. TC everyone x


I'm glad you are feeling better Agnes. I hope you get the problem with your eyes sorted soon


----------



## Cashmeregma

thewren wrote:
this is kind of cute. --- sam




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152421607491130




cmaliza said:


> ~~~I couldn't open this. :|


You have to see it. Really cute. Take the s out of the https. I did it above for you and see if it works now. :thumbup:


----------



## Bulldog

Well, my day did not go as planned. Jim got up on the wrong side of the bed so I read KTP until I was caught up, then I got in the kitchen and put together a Mexican Casserole (Brown Hamburger and onion and drain,season with s 7 p and 1 Tbsp taco seasoning, add three cans cream of mushroom soup, a can of chicken Rotel, a can of drained whole kernel corn, a cup of shredded cheese and simmer until cheese is melted. Remove from heat. In 9x13x2 casserole layer crushed tostado chips and meat misture till all used up. Bake 350° 55 min. Remove and sprinkle grated cheese across top and pop back in oven until it melts) Now I am back in my room waiting until time to pop it in the oven. Knitting on my sock.
JOY, I forgot to tell you how beautiful your intarsia sock is. I loved it and just in time for Valentines.
MARGARET, I love your socks. I love the yarn and love the pattern and such a perfect fit. Did you say what stretchy bind off you prefer for toe up socks?
KATE, I laughed when I read your post about the international pin up models in sexy knitwear. I did the same thing! Shows where our priorities are.
JEANETTE, I will have to check out the Sock Architecture book. Sounds interesting. On my list with the socks a la carte books.
CAREN, Your room is just so beautiful. I love everything about it. You must have a gorgeous home and you deserve to be blessed for the wonderful person you are. Thanks for the valentine coffee.
HEATHER, I am so sorry you are living in such turmoil and will certainly pray for you.
CAROL, the update on the snow is a little better but not much. I dont see how yall live in weather like this.
JOSEPHINE, Looks like you had a great time with the coven. Your friend looks so sweet and is doing a fantastic job of joining those beautiful squares.
JUNE, Happy Birthday to your daughter!


----------



## cmaliza

Lurker 2 said:


> This should work now!


~~~It did! Thanks...very cute!


----------



## angelam

thewren said:


> it certainly sounds old. --- sam


It's only a number!!


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> No problem Tami- just we did learn that the wired landline does continue to work, unless the ruptures are so great that the telephone cables have snapped- can happen.


From what I understand, cell phones don't require electricity to work...just the cell towers and landlines need electricity to keep the phone equipment working and the batteries recharged in the portable ones. So in the case of an earthquake where cell towers and electrical lines are down, we'll all need to resort back to yelling across the fence. I do know from my experience on 9/11, that there can be so many people trying to get through on their cell phones that the capacity is just too jammed and nothing can get through. Not even sure walkie-talkies would work.


----------



## RookieRetiree

Lurker 2 said:


> I have moved one load over- will sleep there Friday night- all going well but will be offline possibly till Monday, Ringo comes to the new house on Saturday morning. And will hopefully learn quickly to like his new quarters.


And, your new adventure begins. I'm sure you'll have many more loads to take over prior to settling in on Friday. Hopefully, you continue to see major repairs and clean up happening in between your trips.


----------



## Lurker 2

Kansas g-ma said:


> Heck with what the tech says-- you did NOT do the damage and you should NOT have to pay. Talk to Nasir.


ok.


----------



## Lurker 2

thewren said:


> don't forget to take pictures of the new plaster. --- sam


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> I have no scratches on mine from hickory. --- sam


Sam, I'm not sure we ever heard the final resolution on what happened with your floors...are you happy with what was finally put down?


----------



## Cashmeregma

Sassafrass, What a beautiful sock and so appropriate coming up on Valentine's Day.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> I used to teach in a reformatory just south of Joliet - can't remember the name of the town now - Sheridan, Illinois - that was the place - a maximum security reformatory - quite an experience for a beginning teacher. think it closed about a year after I left. --- sam


You may recall that the Blues Brothers were released from the State prison in Joliet...that one was closed some time ago, but there are other facilities nearby and in Pontiac so I'm not surprised that there was a reformatory somewhere close by too.


----------



## Lurker 2

JULIE, Thinking of you and all the upheaval of moving. Once all the repairs are done and you have things as you want them, I just know you are going to have a beautiful and comfortable home. You and Ringo will create new and wonderful, happy memories.


> Cashmeregma


 :thumbup: Ringo and I go to the kennels in just over an hour. The two friends that I were coming have got other family commitments this morning- so I hope my friend that I'd organised for this afternoon is able to come!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> The people I met from Afghanistan were such lovely and gracious people.


 :thumbup:


----------



## RookieRetiree

busyworkerbee said:


> Thank you, no, thanks to lack of funds, am stuck. Am thinking it may be worth it to reduce unused pocessions to make it easier to escape, if I get the chance. No, not going to toss willy nilly, but do a selective reduction af unworn clothing, sell my unused desk, and so on. Try and find some other ways of not losing too much, if I end up just walking and have some funds stashed to help


Would a women's shelter be a solution for you? I'm so sad to hear of your circumstances---sending prayers and hugs. I see where others have made the same suggestion; I'm hopeful there is someplace for you.


----------



## Lurker 2

Cashmeregma said:


> Nasir will be very, very happy to have you for his tenant and it would be rather funny if your old rental agent got the ones moving out of this apartment. Needless to say, Nasir will be thanking his stars for you after these 14.


Legally the Agent has to put family in- for kicking me out with no good cause- but that does not stop them putting someone else in at a higher rent in 6 months time.


----------



## RookieRetiree

thewren said:


> have you checked out a women's shelter? --- sam


I just read farther and see that my comment echoes yours.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> From what I understand, cell phones don't require electricity to work...just the cell towers and landlines need electricity to keep the phone equipment working and the batteries recharged in the portable ones. So in the case of an earthquake where cell towers and electrical lines are down, we'll all need to resort back to yelling across the fence. I do know from my experience on 9/11, that there can be so many people trying to get through on their cell phones that the capacity is just too jammed and nothing can get through. Not even sure walkie-talkies would work.


We were told not to try to use the mobile network at all.


----------



## Lurker 2

RookieRetiree said:


> And, your new adventure begins. I'm sure you'll have many more loads to take over prior to settling in on Friday. Hopefully, you continue to see major repairs and clean up happening in between your trips.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio

Caren, and anyone else gluten free, thought you might like this. Just found it on face book.

Gluten Free Guilt Free Fudge Sauce Recipe
Ingredients

1 cup water
½ cup coconut sugar
½ cup organic raw blue agave (dark agave)
¾ cup unsweetened cocoa powder
1 tablespoon instant espresso powder (optional)
1 tablespoon pure vanilla extract
Directions

Combine the water, coconut sugar, agave, cocoa powder and espresso powder (if using) in a heavy sauce pan and bring to a boil over medium heat stirring until smooth. Boil for 5 minutes or until it starts to thicken. Whisk in the vanilla and let cool for about an hour  the sauce will thicken more as it cools.

Store in a covered container in the fridge for up to 10 days. Serve warm or cold. The sauce can be re-heated for a hot fudge sauce by microwaving for a minute or so on high power.
Servings

A gluten free recipe that makes 1½


----------



## darowil

KateB said:


> Should that not be part of the landlord's remit? Worth an ask.


Telephone is nothing to do with the landlord over here-not an essential item.
I would think previous damage the responsibility of the previous tenants.
Julie over here we have plans from internet companies that don't require the traditional home line. They are also cheaper as no line rental (do still get phone calls but over the internet not the phone line. And the internet is not over the phone line either). Therefore the broken box will not need replacing. Set up costs may be more upfront.
Of course you may not have something like this but worth looking into. 
Over here you get it through internet providers not phone companies .


----------



## KateB

angelam said:


> Sam, I was leaving school in 1957!!


And I was just starting!


----------



## Bulldog

June, the pictures are wonderful. The sleigh picture would make a great Christmas card. Your sister is beautiful and I loved her dress. Handsome nephew you have. We all adore MM from his pics with Gypsy and the Horse pic is just great. Beautiful horses.

Agnes, so glad you are feeling better from the flu. Pray you get the eye condition taken care of.

Kaye, prayers ongoing for David's safety and that he will make it home.

Paula, Good to hear of the kindness of others. Sounds like you have a lot on your plate this week.


----------



## RookieRetiree

It's snowing again here so more snow overnight and another snow squall coming tomorrow. 

I just talked with Dreamweaver and keep her and her DH and mom continually in my prayers. She's still in the midst of getting through one minor crisis after another. Facing them in the next couple of weeks is her DH's surgery on browline and forehead for skin cancer and possibly some plastic surgery reconstruction. The infection in Jynx's lungs is growing and one surgeon recommended removal of another lobe (she's had others removed due to cancer), but she had a second opinion and 2nd doctor recommends a different infectious disease doctor to help manage and lessen the infection. She's in the midst of trying to get the referrals all in place for her to see the specialists and her primary care Dr.(office staff) are being obstructionists at the moment. That's what can sometimes happen in the HMO insurance model...sure wish I could get down there to help her out, but it sounds like she's found a doctor's office who knows how to get through all the red tape and get things in place. In the meantime, please keep them in your prayers--she's just feeling a bit overwhelmed still, but misses everyone and sends all her love.


----------



## Swedenme

KateB said:


> And I was just starting!


I wasn't even born .


----------



## darowil

RookieRetiree said:


> Not my meaning at all; just meant that a lot of time has passed where things have really changed; there are very few places left where one can feel safe and are okay with not locking doors.
> 
> My hometown may be one of the last places where people drive up town, park their cars and leave the keys in them. My DH was beyond flabbergasted when he say this happening back in 1970 and I think it's still the norm around there. I doubt that people lock their doors either...except for those who live along the main highway where lots of strangers are driving by. In a town of less than 1,000, strangers sure do stick out...unless you look like someone who still lives in town; then you're approached and suggested "you're a _____ aren't you?" And, they're usually correct--some strong genes from that place.


Things have changed a huge amount since I ws born. It is a totally different world.
The town my in-laws are from still tend not to lock cars and houses. I would automatically lock the car as I was bought up always locking the car and the house.


----------



## Sorlenna

NanaCaren said:


> You should give bagels a try they are pretty easy to make.
> Thank you despite all the dust and mess I am enjoying seeing it come together.


I found a recipe for bagel sticks (does have the boiling water step) in my baking book...DD is game for trying it out. 

And I am still 15 pages behind--busy day today!


----------



## tami_ohio

PurpleFi said:


> On my way xxx


What time do I need to pick you up at the airport? :-D The bed is waiting, and I can put a little heater in there to warm up the room!


----------



## tami_ohio

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! He's been through there a time or two, but hopefully they will get it completely figured out before he goes through there again.


I hope so! And the next time he comes thru here, you hitch a ride and I will pick you up for a visit.


----------



## tami_ohio

budasha said:


> I just got a message from the President of our complex to say that there will be a contractor coming to remove the piles of snow. It is getting quite steep and is hazardous to drivers...can't see around or above. I don't know where they will put it either unless they dump it into the Welland Canal (new or old)!! I don't know if that would be allowed though because of the salt. I'm sure there are fish in the canal and that would do them in.


That's good. Have you found out who to contact about the draft around the microwave?


----------



## Kansas g-ma

Fabric sale at Sr Center-- I was one of 3 or 4 people measuring stuff, was on my feet for 2 hrs, had a couple people who bought over $100 worth of stuff at $1 per yd. If they bought $50 of fabric they were entitled to pick another $10 free. I even found a small bag with real wool yarn in it, good condition, 3 small skeins worsted purple and 4 skeins of sock weight black. Don't like working with black but might just do a pr of socks out of it. Purple will be a winter stocking cap or similar for myself. Came home tired out after lunch. 

Just about have my stuff ready for the Crafty Seniors sale Thurs thru Sat. Always glad when I am ready early.

Loved all the pix and stories.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> He is obviously respected by the Afghan community as well- Over time I met quite a number of new refugees who congregated at his Kebabery- One interestingly, a Professor at the University in Kabul in former years, took wool and a knitting pattern book that I happened to have with me, because he knew how to read a knitting pattern. Life can be so hard for people who are refugees- this man had just found out that his father had died about a week prior, back in Kabul.


It is so nice to hear how respected Nasir is. How sad for the Afghani man to hear about his father. But I am sure the knitting book and wool were a small comfort for him.


----------



## tami_ohio

Lurker 2 said:


> I have located supplies to avoid the high cost of take out!!!!


 :thumbup:


----------



## admin

This is an automated notice.

This topic was split up because it reached high page count.
Please feel free to continue the conversation in the new topic that was automatically created here:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-319209-1.html

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------

